# disney movie reward codes to trade



## starprincess

I have three extra dvd codes for:

The Little Mermaid
Pirates of the Caribbean 2
Cinderella 3


I need:

Cars
Robin Hood Most wanted edition
High School Remix
Invincible
Fox and the hound 2
Cheetah Girls 2
Air Buddies
and some various other kiddie movies

I'm only 250 points away from my sleeping beauty lithograph, maybe we can help each other out! 
e-mail me at julie_dingman@hotmail.com


Thanks


----------



## Wilsonfamily4

bumping fo ryou.  I only have the ones you have


----------



## Punchbuggy

Hey guys!  I have 6 unused Little Mermaid codes and 2 Cars codes. If anyone has any codes of equal value (100pts) I would be glad to trade. I'm saving one code for someone already. I need any codes other than:

POTC: DMC
Cars
Little Mermaid
Fox and Hound 2
Cinderella 3
Peter Pan

Thanks! You can email me at crazysquirtle@yahoo.com


----------



## CaliforniaScreamin'

are you trading them for vmk things?


----------



## Punchbuggy

No, just other codes of equal value.


----------



## naruto396

i need any codes but the following:

Air Buddies 
The Fox And The Hound 2
Pirates of the Caribbean: Dead Man's Chest 
Cars


----------



## naruto396

oh yeah my email-adress is 

granny_reece@hotmail.com


----------



## sunshinegirl8904

Hi, I would like to trade some codes. I have several extra codes from Pirates 2, Cars,  and Cinderella 3 that I would like to get rid of. I would like to trade them for others of equal value. I would be willing to trade for any others. Please e-mail me at msdkamp@epix.net if you are interested. Thanx


----------



## pierced_frog

I have a code for *Jungle Book 40th Anniversary Platinum Edition* that I would like to trade. These are the ones I already have:

Meet The Robinsons
Disney Enchanted Tales
Return to Halloweentown
The Jungle Book 40th Anniversary Platinum Edition  	
Cinderella III: A Twist In Time
Robin Hood Most Wanted Edition   	
Peter Pan Platinum Edition 
The Fox And The Hound 25th Anniversary Edition 
The Many Adventures of Winnie the Pooh: The Friendship Edition 
Bridge to Terabithia
Pirates of the Caribbean: Blu-ray Disc Edition 
Pirates of the Caribbean: Dead Man's Chest 
Cars
The Little Mermaid Special Edition


----------



## JoeMoncoBlondie

I have 2 extra Peter Pan codes to trade.
I already have 

Fox/Hound 
Meet the Robinsons
Jungle Book
Winnie the Pooh
Peter Pan
Cinderella 3


pjh5280@yahoo.com


----------



## lekass

I have the following unused codes:
Game Plan DVD (with 100 point bonus)
One unknown DVD -I can send the code and you can try it, and if it works then keep it and if not then I won't take anything from you

I already have:
Game Plan (Blu-Ray)
Ratatouille DVD
Meet the Robinsons DVD
Pirates of the Caribbean 3 DVD
Santa Clause 3 DVD
Game Plan DVD


----------



## Stitch's O'hana

I have an extra code of The Game Plan( DVD).  If someone wants to trade.


----------



## brodkin18

I'm trading x2 High School Musical 2 (100 points each)
                x1 Twitches Too (150 points until Feb.25!)

Hope to trade with ya'll soon!


----------



## Stitch's O'hana

brodkin18 said:


> I'm trading x2 High School Musical 2 (100 points each)
> x1 Twitches Too (150 points until Feb.25!)
> 
> Hope to trade with ya'll soon!



I would love to trade with you!  I will give you the extra Game Plan code for the Twitches Too Code.  Send me a PM if you are interested in doing this trade.
Thanks in advance, if you can help!


----------



## Stitch's O'hana

Does anyone want to trade codes with me?


----------



## stickyfgzz

let me know if u got and want to trade thanks


----------



## brodkin18

hey guys, quick update: i have 1 HSM2 code for trade, please trade, i just need 100 more points until the VMK mickey window! (no point in buying more dvd's for the high prices!) THX


----------



## cole6179

I have a 100 pt Cars code I would like to trade.  

I need anything, but the following.

Cars 
My Friends Tigger & Pooh: Super Sleuth Christmas Movie 
Mickey Mouse Clubhouse: Mickey's Great Clubhouse Hunt 
Ratatouille 
Cinderella III
Disney Princess Enchanted Tales: Follow Your Dreams


----------



## jenmead

Hi!  I have some codes I am wanting to trade.  Email me if you are interested!  Thanks!  dougandjenmead@yahoo.com


----------



## Adam MacDonald

i have echanted, what you got?


----------



## Adam MacDonald

i have echanted, what you got?


----------



## Adam MacDonald

i got enchanted


----------



## happybutterfly23

Here are my extra codes:

Little Mermaid dvd
Pirates 2 dvd
Pirates 3 dvd
Pirates At World's End 2 disc dvd
Ratatouille dvd
Meet the Robinsons dvd
Enchanted dvd x2
Snow Buddies dvd x2
Game Plan dvd

Here is what I am looking for:

Blu Ray:
Invincible
Chicken Little
Curse of the Black Pearl
Bridge to Teribithia
Roving Mars
Remember the Titans
Meet the Robinsons
Rookie

Dvd:
Dinosaurs 3rd & 4th Seasons
Baby Einstein:  Baby's 1st Sounds
Johnny and the Sprites:  Meet the Sprites


----------



## mindylovesmickey

How does trading points work? Do the points work more than once? I have points that I might be able to trade, I'm just not sure how it works. lol


----------



## happybutterfly23

A code can only be used one time.



mindylovesmickey said:


> How does trading points work? Do the points work more than once? I have points that I might be able to trade, I'm just not sure how it works. lol


----------



## ineedcodes!!

u said u have three extra codes.r they used???i'll take them if u dont want them.


----------



## DropDeadFredro

I have an extra Meet the Robinsons dvd code worth 100 points I would like to trade.  I already have the following:

Bug's Life
Toy Story
Toy Story 2
Pixar Short Films
101 Dalmations
Meet the Robinsons
Pirates of the Carribean 2
The Little Mermaid

Please help me out!!  Thanx.


----------



## dsnypaul

I am confused on how you can use the points. 

If you have two copies of a movie, says Cars, with two unique codes, can I enter both of the unique codes into my Disney Movie Reward account and obtain points for both movies, or does Disney only allow me one reward per movie? 

Thank you,
Paul


----------



## cole6179

dsnypaul said:


> I am confused on how you can use the points.
> 
> If you have two copies of a movie, says Cars, with two unique codes, can I enter both of the unique codes into my Disney Movie Reward account and obtain points for both movies, or does Disney only allow me one reward per movie?
> 
> Thank you,
> Paul



No, they only allow one reward per movie. 

I think that is silly as long as they are unique codes. We had to purchase 2 Cars b/c our first one got scratched, but we can only use one code.


----------



## jbtimesthree

Hi, all!  We lost our Peter Pan, so we had to buy the disk again and now have a spare code we'd like to trade.  (I saw someone mentioned they had an Enchanted code, and we probably won't buy that...?)  Anyone care to trade for a Peter Pan code?  email me at jbtimestwo@yahoo.com.  Thanks!


----------



## DropDeadFredro

Paul,
       Would you be willing to trade your Cars code for my Meet the Robinsons code?  Thanx

Fred


----------



## Gigastorm

I have an extra Robin Hood code to trade.  PM me if you are interested.

These are what I already have:

Snow Buddies
Aristocats Special Edition 
101 Dalmatians Platinum Edition
The Little Mermaid Special Edition
Peter Pan Platinum Edition 
Robin Hood Most Wanted Edition

Thanks!


----------



## littlestix

Gigastorm--------

I would like your Robin Hood code

I have the following to trade

Enchanted
handy manny: Fixing it right


----------



## Stitch's O'hana

I have an extra Game Plan code, would anyone be willing to trade for it?


----------



## dsnypaul

Sorry, I was just creating a scenario. I don't have any extra to trade. I just wanted to gain an understanding of how the system works. 

Thanks
Paul


----------



## katiedid36

I have 2 codes to trade 1 for 101 Dalmations & 1 for Snow Buddies.

I could use any of the HSM or Twitches codes


----------



## Gigastorm

littlestix said:


> Gigastorm--------
> 
> I would like your Robin Hood code
> 
> I have the following to trade
> 
> Enchanted
> handy manny: Fixing it right



Ok I will trade.  I'm trying to send you a PM but I need to reach 10 posts first  I'll send you a PM shortly.  Thanks!


----------



## Exador

I need: Robin Hood
           Peter Pan
           Snow Buddies
           Enchanted


----------



## Small Town Princess

I have an extra *Pirates: Dead Man's Chest* code. Does anyone have something they'd like to trade?


----------



## bur1196

I have a bunch of Enchanted on SD DVDs and one on Blu Ray for trade...Let me know what you got...Thanks!


----------



## teresajoy

I have an Enchanted Code to trade. 

I need most everything else, since I just started doing this!


----------



## kehoe1

Gigastorm said:


> I have an extra Robin Hood code to trade.  PM me if you are interested.
> 
> These are what I already have:
> 
> Snow Buddies
> Aristocats Special Edition
> 101 Dalmatians Platinum Edition
> The Little Mermaid Special Edition
> Peter Pan Platinum Edition
> Robin Hood Most Wanted Edition
> 
> Thanks!


 i have underdog and enchanted if interested thx


----------



## kehoe1

jbtimesthree said:


> Hi, all!  We lost our Peter Pan, so we had to buy the disk again and now have a spare code we'd like to trade.  (I saw someone mentioned they had an Enchanted code, and we probably won't buy that...?)  Anyone care to trade for a Peter Pan code?  email me at jbtimestwo@yahoo.com.  Thanks!


i have enchanted code for your peter-pan pm in interested Thanks


----------



## kehoe1

Stitch's O'hana said:


> I have an extra Game Plan code, would anyone be willing to trade for it?


i give u my enchanted


----------



## kehoe1

Punchbuggy said:


> Hey guys!  I have 6 unused Little Mermaid codes and 2 Cars codes. If anyone has any codes of equal value (100pts) I would be glad to trade. I'm saving one code for someone already. I need any codes other than:
> 
> POTC: DMC
> Cars
> Little Mermaid
> Fox and Hound 2
> Cinderella 3
> Peter Pan
> 
> Thanks! You can email me at crazysquirtle@yahoo.com


i have both underdog and enchanted codes too trade thx e-mail me at mike-kehoe@hotmail.com if u still need ty  or kehoe1@yahoo.com


----------



## kehoe1

pierced_frog said:


> I have a code for *Jungle Book 40th Anniversary Platinum Edition* that I would like to trade. These are the ones I already have:
> 
> Meet The Robinsons
> Disney Enchanted Tales
> Return to Halloweentown
> The Jungle Book 40th Anniversary Platinum Edition
> Cinderella III: A Twist In Time
> Robin Hood Most Wanted Edition
> Peter Pan Platinum Edition
> The Fox And The Hound 25th Anniversary Edition
> The Many Adventures of Winnie the Pooh: The Friendship Edition
> Bridge to Terabithia
> Pirates of the Caribbean: Blu-ray Disc Edition
> Pirates of the Caribbean: Dead Man's Chest
> Cars
> The Little Mermaid Special Edition


how about underdog or enchanted dvd code for your jungle book one


----------



## bur1196

Still have some Enchanted codes for trade!


----------



## cardier

I am looking to trade for Disney Rewards codes. 
Codes I have:

Gameplan
Enchanted
Ratatouille
Snow Buddies
Pirates of the Carribean 3

Codes I need:

Johnny and the Sprites
Any Playhouse Disney Titles
Hannah Montana 
Cinderella 2
Cinderella 3
Little Mermaid (rerelease)

Feel free to contact  me and ask about other titles. It does not have to be a straight trade, I will take a 75 point code for any of the 100 point codes up top.

Thanks,
Karen Cardier


----------



## cardier

Gigastorm said:


> I have an extra Robin Hood code to trade.  PM me if you are interested.
> 
> These are what I already have:
> 
> Snow Buddies
> Aristocats Special Edition
> 101 Dalmatians Platinum Edition
> The Little Mermaid Special Edition
> Peter Pan Platinum Edition
> Robin Hood Most Wanted Edition
> 
> Thanks!



Hi there Gigastorm. I have a bunch of codes to trade, and I could use a Robin Hood Code. Would you like to trade for a Game Plan or an Enchanted? Please let me know.


----------



## Blueberrystamps

Can these codes be used more then once?


----------



## bur1196

Blueberrystamps said:


> Can these codes be used more then once?



The code can only be used once...


----------



## Darkkenpachi

Hello everyone I am new here and I am looking to get rid of the extra disney movie reward codes that I have. I will trade first since I am new here. the extras I have are:

A Bug's Life DVD
Cars DVD
Pixar short collections DVD X 4
Robin Hood DVD X 2
POTC 2 & 3 DVD
Little Mermaid DVD
Jungle Book DVD

I am Darkkenpachi on Cheapassgamer.com and Kenpachiexodia over on slickdeals.net.  Please help me get enough points for the blu ray player


----------



## Stitch's O'hana

Darkkenpachi said:


> Hello everyone I am new here and I am looking to get rid of the extra disney movie reward codes that I have. I will trade first since I am new here. the extras I have are:
> 
> A Bug's Life DVD
> Cars DVD
> Pixar short collections DVD X 4
> Robin Hood DVD X 2
> POTC 2 & 3 DVD
> Little Mermaid DVD
> Jungle Book DVD
> 
> I am Darkkenpachi on Cheapassgamer.com and Kenpachiexodia over on slickdeals.net.  Please help me get enough points for the blu ray player



I have an extra The Game Plan code, I will trade you that for your Robin Hood DVD code.

Let me know if want to trade.


----------



## toxicvixen

Codes I have to trade:

National Treasure 2 - 100 Points (Can't be entered until May 20th)
National Treasure 1 Blu-Ray - 125 Points (Can't be entered until May 20th)
National Treasure 2 Blu-Ray - 125 Points (Can't be entered until May 20th
Pirates of the Caribbean At Worlds End Blu-Ray - 125 Points


----------



## Darkkenpachi

Stitch's O'hana said:


> I have an extra The Game Plan code, I will trade you that for your Robin Hood DVD code.
> 
> Let me know if want to trade.



Sorry I already got the Game Plan. you have anything else?



toxicvixen said:


> Codes I have to trade:
> 
> National Treasure 2 - 100 Points (Can't be entered until May 20th)
> National Treasure 1 Blu-Ray - 125 Points (Can't be entered until May 20th)
> National Treasure 2 Blu-Ray - 125 Points (Can't be entered until May 20th
> Pirates of the Caribbean At Worlds End Blu-Ray - 125 Points



Hey vixen I will trade 3 off my list for your National treasure 1 & 2 blu rays.

you interested?


----------



## katiedid36

Darkkenpachi said:


> Hello everyone I am new here and I am looking to get rid of the extra disney movie reward codes that I have. I will trade first since I am new here. the extras I have are:
> 
> A Bug's Life DVD
> Cars DVD
> Pixar short collections DVD X 4
> Robin Hood DVD X 2
> POTC 2 & 3 DVD
> Little Mermaid DVD
> Jungle Book DVD
> 
> I am Darkkenpachi on Cheapassgamer.com and Kenpachiexodia over on slickdeals.net.  Please help me get enough points for the blu ray player




Are you interested in Snow Buddies for your Pixar Short? TIA


----------



## Darkkenpachi

katiedid36 said:


> Are you interested in Snow Buddies for your Pixar Short? TIA



yes I would love to make that trade. 

my only point of interest is: are you sure it is snow buddies and not fox and the hound 2?

you know what though i will still trade for fox and the hound 2 also. it will diversify my trade list


----------



## toxicvixen

Darkkenpachi said:


> Hey vixen I will trade 3 off my list for your National treasure 1 & 2 blu rays.
> 
> you interested?



At the moment the only code that you have that I need is Pixar Short Films, and I currently have a trade pending for that on another message board. 

If the trade falls through I will let you know, or if you get any new codes let me know.


----------



## Darkkenpachi

toxicvixen said:


> At the moment the only code that you have that I need is Pixar Short Films, and I currently have a trade pending for that on another message board.
> 
> If the trade falls through I will let you know, or if you get any new codes let me know.




ok works for me. *crosses my fingers that it does because i need a blu ray code. lol*


----------



## katiedid36

Darkkenpachi said:


> yes I would love to make that trade.
> 
> my only point of interest is: are you sure it is snow buddies and not fox and the hound 2?
> 
> you know what though i will still trade for fox and the hound 2 also. it will diversify my trade list



Yep, its Snow Buddies. We bought one & MIL also bought one. Shoot me an email @ katiedid25@yahoo.com for the swap


----------



## Darkkenpachi

ok I just sent the pm.


----------



## bur1196

I have the following for trade:

Ratatouille DVD
Echanted DVD
Invincible DVD
Cars DVD
Pirates 3
Pirates 2
The Game Plan
HSM2

If anybody is interested, let me know...Thanks!


----------



## Darkkenpachi

bur1196 said:


> I have the following for trade:
> 
> Ratatouille DVD
> Echanted DVD
> Invincible DVD
> Cars DVD
> Pirates 3
> Pirates 2
> The Game Plan
> HSM2
> 
> If anybody is interested, let me know...Thanks!



I need your invincible DVD, what do you need from my list?


----------



## bur1196

Darkkenpachi said:


> I need your invincible DVD, what do you need from my list?



I could use any of the following:

A Bug's Life DVD
Pixar short collections DVD X 4
Robin Hood DVD X 2
Little Mermaid DVD

Send me a pm if you are interested. Also, you sure you don't need anymore of the ones that I have? Thanks!


----------



## Darkkenpachi

bur1196 said:


> I could use any of the following:
> 
> A Bug's Life DVD
> Pixar short collections DVD X 4
> Robin Hood DVD X 2
> Little Mermaid DVD
> 
> Send me a pm if you are interested. Also, you sure you don't need anymore of the ones that I have? Thanks!



you need a couple more posts to get and send pms. once you get your count up send me invincible and i will send you robin hood.


----------



## toxicvixen

Darkkenpachi said:


> you need a couple more posts to get and send pms. once you get your count up send me invincible and i will send you robin hood.



How many posts do you need to send PMs???


----------



## bur1196

Darkkenpachi said:


> you need a couple more posts to get and send pms. once you get your count up send me invincible and i will send you robin hood.



Will do and thanks!


----------



## bur1196

toxicvixen said:


> How many posts do you need to send PMs???



From my understanding, its 10 posts...


----------



## toxicvixen

Darkkenpachi said:


> ok works for me. *crosses my fingers that it does because i need a blu ray code. lol*


 
You're in luck. My trade fell through. I'll send you a PM.


----------



## Stitch's O'hana

Please, Please, Please~ Will someone trade with me! 

All I have to trade is The Game Plan DVD Code.  I really need someone to trade with me!


----------



## toxicvixen

Codes I have to trade:

Dumbo Big Top Edition - 100 Points - 1 Code
National Treasure 1 Blu-Ray - 125 Points - 4 Codes (Enter on or after May 20th)
National Treasure 2 - 100 Points - 4 Codes (Enter on or after May 20th)
National Treasure 2 Blu-Ray - 125 Points - 4 Codes (Enter on or after May 20th)
Pirates of the Caribbean At Worlds End Blu-Ray - 125 Points - 7 Codes
Pocahontas 10th Anniversary Edition - 100 Points - 1 Code
Tarzan Special Edition - 100 Points - 1 Code

Send me a PM!


----------



## bur1196

toxicvixen said:


> Codes I have to trade:
> 
> Dumbo Big Top Edition - 100 Points - 1 Code
> National Treasure 1 Blu-Ray - 125 Points - 4 Codes (Enter on or after May 20th)
> National Treasure 2 - 100 Points - 4 Codes (Enter on or after May 20th)
> National Treasure 2 Blu-Ray - 125 Points - 4 Codes (Enter on or after May 20th)
> Pirates of the Caribbean At Worlds End Blu-Ray - 125 Points - 7 Codes
> Pocahontas 10th Anniversary Edition - 100 Points - 1 Code
> Tarzan Special Edition - 100 Points - 1 Code
> 
> Send me a PM!




I need all of those codes, I will send you a pm, thanks!


----------



## katiedid36

I still have 101 Dalmations to trade..... Anyone interested?


----------



## Darkkenpachi

Thanks again everyone for the wonderful trades.

Here is my current list of what I have to trade:

A Bug's Life DVD
Cars DVD
Pixar animated shorts DVD x3
Robin Hood DVD
POTC 2 DVD
POTC 3 DVD
Little Mermaid DVD
Jungle Book DVD.

make me an offer and hopefully we can work something out...


----------



## iamdarcie

I have an enchanted code to trade! PM me if you want it.


----------



## alkimos

I've got these for sale or trade if anyone's interested

101 Dalmations
Aristocrats SE
Bridge to Terabithia
Cinderella 3: Twist in Time
Cinderella II
Enchanted
Fox & Hound 2
Game Plan
Halloween Town Return
Hannah montana/Millions
HS Musical 2
Invincible
Jump In
Jungle Book 40th Aniversary
Meet The Robinsons
Mickey Mouse Saves Santa: Mouseketales
Peter Pan: Return to Neverland
Pirates of the Caribbean: End of World
Ratatouille
Read it & weep
Santa Clause 3
Snow buddies
Underdog
Wish gone amiss


----------



## Stitch's O'hana

alkimos said:


> I've got these for sale or trade if anyone's interested
> 
> 101 Dalmations
> Aristocrats SE
> Bridge to Terabithia
> Cinderella 3: Twist in Time
> Cinderella II
> Enchanted
> Fox & Hound 2
> Game Plan
> Halloween Town Return
> Hannah montana/Millions
> HS Musical 2
> Invincible
> Jump In
> Jungle Book 40th Aniversary
> Meet The Robinsons
> Mickey Mouse Saves Santa: Mouseketales
> Peter Pan: Return to Neverland
> Pirates of the Caribbean: End of World
> Ratatouille
> Read it & weep
> Santa Clause 3
> Snow buddies
> Underdog
> Wish gone amiss



Just wanted to let you know, as I see that you are new here.  That you can not post to sell things on here.  So you have to do a trade.

I see you already have game plan on your list, that's the only extra code I have to trade.  Bummer.  I could really use the Jungle Book code.


----------



## Darkkenpachi

alkimos said:


> I've got these for sale or trade if anyone's interested
> 
> 101 Dalmations
> Aristocrats SE
> Bridge to Terabithia
> Cinderella 3: Twist in Time
> Cinderella II
> Enchanted
> Fox & Hound 2
> Game Plan
> Halloween Town Return
> Hannah montana/Millions
> HS Musical 2
> Invincible
> Jump In
> Jungle Book 40th Aniversary
> Meet The Robinsons
> Mickey Mouse Saves Santa: Mouseketales
> Peter Pan: Return to Neverland
> Pirates of the Caribbean: End of World
> Ratatouille
> Read it & weep
> Santa Clause 3
> Snow buddies
> Underdog
> Wish gone amiss



well i need a few from your list but here is what i have for trade at the moment.

cars dvd
POTC 2 & 3 dvd
pixar animated shorts dvd
game plan X 2
robin hood 
little mermaid
jungle book
enchanted dvd
game plan dvd

plus an enchanted phone call

let me know if you want to make a deal


----------



## Sawyer_cat

I have one for National Treasure 2. Can the DisneyMovieRewards codes only be entered once?


----------



## alkimos

once per title per format

So you can enter the same title for blu-ray if you already put in the dvd version
but not the same dvd version and vice versa blu-ray


----------



## bur1196

Here is my updated list:

Ratatouille DVD
Echanted DVD
Cars DVD
Pirates 3 DVD
The Game Plan DVD
HSM2 DVD
Enchanted Blu-Ray


----------



## alittledopey

Hi.  I have the three following movie codes to trade: 

PETER PAN 
101 DALMATIANS
JUNGLE BOOK

I am currently looking for National Treasure 2..Hannah Montana..Meet the Robinsons..plus a few others.


----------



## alittledopey

Hi.  I have the three following movie codes to trade: 

PETER PAN 
101 DALMATIANS
JUNGLE BOOK

I am currently looking for National Treasure 2..Hannah Montana..Meet the Robinsons..plus a few others.  Thank you.


----------



## alittledopey




----------



## alittledopey




----------



## alittledopey




----------



## alittledopey




----------



## alittledopey




----------



## alittledopey




----------



## alittledopey




----------



## alittledopey




----------



## alittledopey

Hi.  I am looking to trade my following 3 codes Peter Pan..101 Dalmatians & Jungle Book..for either Cars..National Treasure 2..Meet the Robinsons..Hannah Montana or High School Musical.  Email me at  tikiretro @ zoomshare . com if you can help me out.  Thank you!


----------



## ilivas

I have national treasure 1 and 2 on blu-ray. I guess they're 250 points for both.


----------



## Darkkenpachi

ilivas said:


> I have national treasure 1 and 2 on blu-ray. I guess they're 250 points for both.




check my post on pg. 5 post #78 for my list i need  your national treasure 1 blu ray


by the way does anyone have a national treasure 1 for trade?


----------



## The Disney Guy

I have Ratatouille and Pirates 3 (DVD) codes to trade.

I need any of the following:

Enchanted
The Many Adventures of Winnie the Pooh: The Friendship Edition
Underdog
Santa Clause 3: The Escape Clause
High School Musical 2: Extended Edition
Disney Princess Enchanted Tales: Follow Your Dreams

I can trade 2 for 2 or 1 for 1.

Send me a private message (I have not made the required 10 posts to display my e-mail address).

Thanks.


----------



## ilivas

Darkkenpachi said:


> check my post on pg. 5 post #78 for my list i need  your national treasure 1 blu ray
> 
> 
> by the way does anyone have a national treasure 1 for trade?




I can use any of those... so how do you want to do this since my blu ray codes are worth a bit more?


----------



## Darkkenpachi

ilivas said:


> I can use any of those... so how do you want to do this since my blu ray codes are worth a bit more?



hmmm do you have anything else to trade since i only need the national treasure 1 blu ray? if you have national treasure 1 on dvd that would be amazing. 

gameplan dvd
enchanted dvd
and santa clause 3 dvd for those 2 codes.

just give me one more code that i need and I will give you those three. National Treasure 1 on DVD will be the best though

I can also make up the difference with mycokerewards, pepsistuff, or stouffers codes if you want to go that route as well


----------



## ilivas

Unfortunately, those are the only two that I have.

Also, I only use the disney rewards.


----------



## ilivas

If you like, I'll trade you two codes for NT 1


----------



## natherian

I've got some rewards codes I can't use.  But I'm not sure which movies they are from.  How do I determine which films they are and their value?


----------



## omg1478

anyone wants to trade?


----------



## Darkkenpachi

ilivas said:


> If you like, I'll trade you two codes for NT 1



i can't take you up on that offer, too much of a point difference on that one



natherian said:


> I've got some rewards codes I can't use.  But I'm not sure which movies they are from.  How do I determine which films they are and their value?



you can post the first 4 characters on the sheets and people might be able to help you with their account having similar codes



omg1478 said:


> anyone wants to trade?



I do what do you have for trade? and what don't you need?


----------



## Stitch's O'hana

I really need someone to trade with me!  PLEASE! 

I have an extra Game Plan DVD code to trade.

Please help!


----------



## jenconley2003

Hi, I am new to this posting thing.  I was looking for the NT1 code. I just received my NT1 and NT2 DVDs and when I opened the NT1 case, there was no movie rewards code. I totally got jipped.  Anyway, I am willing to trade codes. I have several, I have a total of 1525 points.  I am a member of the Disney movie club, so I rack them up fast. I noticed some people were looking for several codes that I have. Such as: Enchanted, The Game plan, Santa Clause III, 101 Dalmatians, Aristocats, Cinderella III, Pixar short films, Meet the Robinsons, Jungle Book, and Ratatouille. I am willing to trade codes for codes I don't have. Thanks for the help.


----------



## Darkkenpachi

jenconley2003 said:


> Hi, I am new to this posting thing.  I was looking for the NT1 code. I just received my NT1 and NT2 DVDs and when I opened the NT1 case, there was no movie rewards code. I totally got jipped.  Anyway, I am willing to trade codes. I have several, I have a total of 1525 points.  I am a member of the Disney movie club, so I rack them up fast. I noticed some people were looking for several codes that I have. Such as: Enchanted, The Game plan, Santa Clause III, 101 Dalmatians, Aristocats, Cinderella III, Pixar short films, Meet the Robinsons, Jungle Book, and Ratatouille. I am willing to trade codes for codes I don't have. Thanks for the help.




I need your Cinderella 3 code.

I have for trade: (not on your list)

Pirates Of The Caribbean 2 & 3 DVD
Cars DVD
Little Mermaid DVD

drop me a line if you wanna trade.

as far as your national treasure 1 code goes. was it the normal or 2 disc version? if it was the 2 disc version then go on the website and make a copy of your receipt, print up the missing code form, and send that in. Then they will send a replacement code to you.


----------



## Sutidwell

I have 2 codes to trade, 100 pts each.  

National Treasure
National Treasure 2.

My e  mail   is  sutidwell   @   yahoo   .  com

Susan


----------



## Darkkenpachi

Sutidwell said:


> I have 2 codes to trade, 100 pts each.
> 
> National Treasure
> National Treasure 2.
> 
> My e  mail   is  sutidwell   @   yahoo   .  com
> 
> Susan




I want your national treasure 1 code.

I have to trade 

CARS DVD
Pirates Of The Caribbean 2 & 3 DVD
Little Mermaid DVD
Jungle Book DVD
101 Dalmations DVD
Game Plan DVD
Enchanted DVD
Santa Clause 3 DVD
Pixar Animated Shorts DVD

tell me what you need and we can go from there


----------



## razzledazzlebee

I have 500 points worth of Blu Ray points to trade:

*Game Plan
*Invincible
*Ratatouille
*Ratatouille

These are each worth 125 points and I would prefer to trade for the same value, or 3 regular DVDs for 2 Blu ray...

Please email me at razzledazzlebee @ hotmail.com (without the spaces) to set up a trade. Thanks!


----------



## Darkkenpachi

razzledazzlebee said:


> I have 500 points worth of Blu Ray points to trade:
> 
> *Game Plan
> *Invincible
> *Ratatouille
> *Ratatouille
> 
> These are each worth 125 points and I would prefer to trade for the same value, or 3 regular DVDs for 2 Blu ray...
> 
> Please email me at razzledazzlebee @ hotmail.com (without the spaces) to set up a trade. Thanks!




hey do you need game plan dvd, enchanted dvd, and santa clause 3 dvd? I will trade you those 3 for 2 of your movies.


Everyone we all want to trade, people may be skeptical of trading with newbies (i am new myself but people can vouch for me) outside of the board and on top of that you guys will have to send first because your just appearing out of nowhere.


----------



## razzledazzlebee

Darkkenpachi- yeah! I don't have any of those. Do you want me to email you the codes?What email do you want me to send them to?


----------



## razzledazzlebee

Or, you can PM me.


----------



## Darkkenpachi

sorry a trade just came through and i got the ratatoile blu ray and game plan blu ray. though it is not an equal trade. will you take one dvd for your invincible blu ray?
as of right now i have

cars dvd
potc 2 dvd
jungle book dvd
101 dalmations dvd
enchanted dvd


----------



## razzledazzlebee

That's too bad! 
OK, I'll do invincible for your POTC2
PMing code now...


----------



## razzledazzlebee

Urg, I don't have 10 posts yet so it won't let me PM...


----------



## razzledazzlebee

I still have :
2 Ratatouilles
1 Game PLan
(trying to post a bunch so I get to 10....)


----------



## razzledazzlebee

7


----------



## razzledazzlebee

8


----------



## razzledazzlebee

9


----------



## razzledazzlebee

10
Sorry about that guys!


----------



## razzledazzlebee

PM sent! Please PM me back. Thanks!


----------



## Darkkenpachi

just sent a pm. sorry your code doesn't work. can you check it again please?


----------



## razzledazzlebee

I accidentally typed in an extra digit. PM sent back with correct code. Sorry!


----------



## razzledazzlebee

Hello,
I have the code waiting for you, I'm just waiting to hear back!


----------



## ilivas

Darkenpachi,

I dont have enough posts yet to pm. 

In response to your pm, I do need those.


----------



## Darkkenpachi

ilivas,

do a count down of 5 more posts so you can send pms. once you can do that then drop me a line and we can handle business.


----------



## ilivas

6


----------



## ilivas

7


----------



## ilivas

8


----------



## ilivas

9


----------



## ilivas

10


----------



## feliped

i got to trade blu ray codes, i change for regular or for blu ray.
just send me what you have and i will tell you if i need it.

I got

Ratatoulie
Pirates of the caribean at the worlds end
Game plan
Enchanted x 2

rosalbaje @ gmail . com


----------



## jmm262

I have codes for Cars, Peter Pan, and Mary Poppins......and am willing to trade.


----------



## Stitch's O'hana

jmm262 said:


> I have codes for Cars, Peter Pan, and Mary Poppins......and am willing to trade.




I will give you my Game Plan DVD coode in trade for your Marry Poppins code. Let me know.


----------



## Darkkenpachi

jmm262 said:


> I have codes for Cars, Peter Pan, and Mary Poppins......and am willing to trade.




Hey for your mary poppins I have

Cars DVD
101 Dalmations DVD
Enchanted DVD
Game Plan DVD
Peter Pan return to neverland
Jungle Book DVD
Jungle Book 2 DVD
National Treasure 2 DVD

let me know if you want to deal.

ilivas I still want your national treasure 1 blu ray code. tell me what blu rays you need so i can swing a trade for one


----------



## feliped

got to trade blu ray codes, i change for regular or for blu ray.
just send me what you have and i will tell you if i need it.

I got

Ratatoulie
Pirates of the caribean at the worlds end
Game plan
Enchanted x 2

rosalbaje @ gmail . com


----------



## razzledazzlebee

Hello!
I still have 3 BluRay Movie codes for trade. Regular DVDs are fine. Here are the ones I have for trade:
Game Plan
2x Ratatouille

Each of these are worth 125 points.

Post what you have and we'll do PMing. I am really quick about responding. Thanks in advance! I am only 100 points away from getting what I want!


----------



## bur1196

I have the following codes for trade if anybody is interested (all are DVD codes unless noted):

Ratatouille
Echanted
Cars
The Game Plan
Enchanted Blu-Ray
The Jungle Book
101 Dalmatians Platinum Edition
Pirates of The Caribbean 3
National Treasure 2
Snow Buddies

Let me know if you are interested, thanks!

Greg


----------



## feliped

got to trade blu ray codes, i change for regular or for blu ray.
just send me what you have and i will tell you if i need it.

I got

Ratatoulie
Pirates of the caribean at the worlds end
Game plan
Enchanted x 2

rosalbaje @ gmail . com


----------



## LatinaC09

i have a potc code if anyone wants it


----------



## TessRC

I have for trade:


101 Dalmations
National Treasure 2
Ratatouille
Gameplan

Let me know what you have to trade!    
-Tess


----------



## belle&sebastiansmom

So how does this thread work?  Do I PM someone?

I've got a Peter Pan code and it won't let me put the code in twice (had to buy dd a second film because she scratched the first out of recognition).

It's a 100 point code (I believe) and I'd love to trade it for a code that I can use.

Let me know!


----------



## TheDomsMom

I have a code for Pete's Dragon if anyone wants to trade.

I don't have Peter Pan, Snow Buddies, 101 Dalmations or any Blu Rays.
Thanks.


----------



## belle&sebastiansmom

TheDomsMom said:


> I have a code for Pete's Dragon if anyone wants to trade.
> 
> I don't have Peter Pan, Snow Buddies, 101 Dalmations or any Blu Rays.
> Thanks.



I'll trade your Pete's Dragon for my Peter Pan.  PM me and let me know, then we can switch!


----------



## elclavo75

I


----------



## elclavo75

cant


----------



## elclavo75

Pm


----------



## elclavo75

until


----------



## elclavo75

having


----------



## elclavo75

posted


----------



## elclavo75

on


----------



## elclavo75

here


----------



## elclavo75

ten


----------



## elclavo75

times


----------



## TheDomsMom

Why do you have to post 10 times to send a PM?  That seems a little odd.


----------



## TheDomsMom

Sorry I have to do this.


----------



## TheDomsMom

sorry


----------



## TheDomsMom

Sorry


----------



## Darkkenpachi

Does anybody need:

101 Dalmations DVD
Cars DVD
National Treasure 2 DVD
Jungle Book DVD
Jungle Book 2 DVD
Enchanted DVD
Game Plan DVD
Underdog DVD

let me know so we can make a deal


----------



## Tslrocks

I need enchanted!


----------



## bur1196

Tslrocks said:


> I need enchanted!



PM me, I have it...


----------



## Stitch's O'hana

I really need Jungle Book DVD code, does anyone have one?


----------



## bur1196

Stitch's O'hana said:


> I really need Jungle Book DVD code, does anyone have one?



Got that one too, send me a pm...Thanks!


----------



## matthewsgirl

I have codes to trade if anyone is interested.  They are duplicate movies and have not been used.

- Enchanted - 100 points
- Little Mermaid - 100 Points
- National Treasure 2 - 100 points
- Pirates 3 -100 Points
- Santa Clause 3- 100 Points

Let me know if anyone is interested in trading!


----------



## matthewsgirl

craigslistlvnv@yahoo.com


----------



## matthewsgirl

I have codes to trade if anyone is interested. They are duplicate movies and have not been used.

- Enchanted - 100 points
- Little Mermaid - 100 Points
- National Treasure 2 - 100 points
- Pirates 3 -100 Points
- Santa Clause 3- 100 Points

Let me know if anyone is interested in trading!

craigslistlvnv@yahoo.com


----------



## tajme45

College Road Trip - 200 points (100 points and 100 bonus)                                 E-mail tajme45 at ya hoo and let me know what you have to swap.


----------



## jacksonfarms46147

I have an extra Cars code to trade for basically anything since I am just starting with the Disney Movie Rewards. Anyone willing to help? You can reach me at jacksonfarms45147 at yahoo dot com. Thanks!


----------



## bur1196

Here is my updated list on what I have to trade:

Ratatouille
Echanted
The Game Plan
The Jungle Book
101 Dalmatians Platinum Edition
Pirates 3
National Treasure 2
College Road Trip (200 Points until Aug 12th if I am correct)
Ratatouille Blu Ray
Pirates 3 Blu Ray
Enchanted Blu-Ray


----------



## D.DUCKMENOW

I HAVE A UNDERDOG AND ENCHANTED CODE TO TRADE. WILL TRADE MY 2 FOR 1 I NEED.


----------



## futureman

I have Coke Rewards points to trade, also some unused points that I'd trade for higher values

Already have these ones
POTC dead man's chest
Meet the Robinsons
Cinderella 3
Ratatouille Blu ray
POTC all 3 Bluray
Jungle Book
Enchanted DVD and Bluray
Muppet Show Season 2
Invincible Blu-ray
Dumbo
Robin Hood
WDT Walt Disney Presents


----------



## katiedid36

I have 101 Dalmatians still up for trade


----------



## Darkkenpachi

its like no one trades anymore. oh well my last list is still current. hopefully someone new will come around or something and shower us all with new codes. lol


----------



## puggsey

I have 4 disney movie reward codes to trade

1 101 dalmatians
2 sword in the stone
1 Suite Life Suite Suite Victory
and 1 which got out of it's case I am pretty sure it is
Hannah Montana One in a Million


Email me at iamjohndinardo at yahoo.com


----------



## matthewsgirl

I currently have:

- Cinderella II - 100 Points
- Cinderella III - 100 Points
- Enchanted - 100 points
- Jungle Book 2 - 100 Points
- Little Mermaid - 100 Points
- National Treasure 2 - 100 points
- Peter Pan - 100 Points
- Pirates 2 - 100 Points
- Pirates 3 -100 Points
- Ratatouille - 100 Points
- Santa Clause 3 - 100 Points

Let me know if you are interested in trading for any.....

Thanks,

Anne


----------



## PIXIEDUST999

Hi everyone, I'm NEW HERE. I have Plenty of Disney codes to trade, I'm sure we both can help each other out. Reply and I'll let you know which movies.

Thanks..


----------



## PIXIEDUST999

Ann, I'm very interested in trading with you..for your
Enchanted
Little Mermaid
National Treasure 2
Santa Clause 3
Pirates 2 & 3



The Movie codes I have are..
THE SWORD IN THE STONE
THE JUNGLEBOOK
THE ARISTOCATS
101 DALMATIONS
SNOW BUDDIES
BABY EINSTEIN-LULLABY TIME
BABY EINSTEIN-FIRST SOUNDS
LITTLE EINSTEINS-RACE FOR SPACE
MUPPET SEASON
RATATOUILLE

at the top of my head..I will look for others.


----------



## Darkkenpachi

Hey Pixiedust 

I need your baby einsteins, little einstein, and the muppet seasons.

I still have available for trade.

101 Dalmations DVD
Cars DVD
Jungle Book DVD
Jungle Book 2 DVD
Underdog DVD(pending)

plus I can get ahold of some blu rays like ratatouille if you want to trade. let me know so we can work something out.


----------



## matthewsgirl

Hi Pixiedust

I would love to trade! Please email me at: craigslistlvnv@yahoo or send me a message on here!

Thanks,
Anne


----------



## PIXIEDUST999

Hi again everyone, Anne I got your email. I'm going to look for my unused codes. I know I have more baby einstein that are un used. As soon as I find those codes I will let you know


----------



## mvcurlyq

I have a Pirates 2 and a Cars code if you need either let me know at sno03003@ byui.edu


----------



## kcsb1113

I have the following codes to trade:

101 Dalmations
National Treasure 2
POTC: At Worlds End
POTC: Dead Mans Chest
Ratatouille
College Road Trip


----------



## PIXIEDUST999

How does trading codes, work? Someone teach me!


----------



## PIXIEDUST999

errrrrr I need to have over 6 posts to write back to my private messages. So I need to keep posting.........lol


----------



## PIXIEDUST999

9


----------



## PIXIEDUST999

10, there sorry ..now I can send messages


----------



## Mistydp6492

How do you get these movie reward codes?


----------



## jrpatter

I have National Treasure 2,  Camp Rock: Rock Star Edition, and Hannah Montana and Miley Cyrus: Best of Both Worlds Concert. 

PM me if you're interested - I'd love to trade!


----------



## Darkkenpachi

hey i need your camp rock and you hannah monyana miley cyrus codes. I have available

Cars DVD
101 Dalmations DVD
Jungle Book DVD
Jungle Book 2 DVD
Underdog DVD

all for trade. let me know


----------



## matthewsgirl

I currently have:

- Cinderella II - 100 Points
- Cinderella III - 100 Points
- Enchanted - 100 points
- Jungle Book 2 - 100 Points
- Little Mermaid - 100 Points
- National Treasure 2 - 100 points
- Peter Pan - 100 Points
- Pirates 2 - 100 Points
- Pirates 3 -100 Points
- Ratatouille - 100 Points
- Santa Clause 3 - 100 Points

Let me know if you are interested in trading for any.....

Thanks,

Anne


----------



## kcsb1113

sorry..


----------



## kcsb1113

need..


----------



## kcsb1113

to..


----------



## kcsb1113

post..


----------



## kcsb1113

so..


----------



## kcsb1113

I..


----------



## kcsb1113

can..


----------



## kcsb1113

Pm.


----------



## kcsb1113

I know its obnoxious.


----------



## kcsb1113

just tried sending you a PM jrpatter- hope it worked


----------



## ramsjrm

I Have Plenty Of Disney Codes If Anyone Wants To Trade Codes. Here Are Some
Cars
Cars Blue Ray
Jungle Book
Little Mermaid
Enchanted
Robin Hood
Ratatoue
Disney Princesses
Pirates 1, 2, 3
My Friends Tiger And Pooh
And Peter Pan.
Please Email Me To Share Codes.


----------



## ramsjrm

Post 2


----------



## ramsjrm

J


----------



## ramsjrm

POST4


----------



## ramsjrm

5


----------



## ramsjrm

6


----------



## ramsjrm

7


----------



## ramsjrm

8


----------



## ramsjrm




----------



## ramsjrm

10


----------



## pichu987

this is sooooooo awesome!!!!!! anyone wanna trade with me??? i have:

The Fox and the Hound
The Fox and the Hound 2
Cars
Meet the Robinsons
Ratatouille
Pixar Short Films
Underdog
101 Dalmations
Enchanted
Monsters Inc



thanks!!!

e-mail- Shockingpichu987@aol.com


----------



## WymerMom

I have :
National Treasure 2 100pts and blu ray 125 pts
Chronicles of narnia Blu ray 125 pts
Parent trap 75 pts
college road trip regualar 100pts and blu ray 125pts
Jungle book 100 pts
Jungle book 2 100pts




(This is my first post. I just signed up today.)


----------



## Stitch's O'hana

WymerMom said:


> I have :
> College Road Trip 100pts
> Enchanted  100pts
> National Treasure 2 100pts
> Baby Einstein: Head to toe 75pts
> College Road Trip (Blu Ray) 125 pts
> 
> (This is my first post. I just signed up today.)



Which codes are you looking for?


----------



## matthewsgirl

I currently have:

- Enchanted - 100 points
- Jungle Book 2 - 100 Points
- National Treasure 2 - 100 points
- Pirates 2 - 100 Points
- Pirates 3 -100 Points
- Ratatouille - 100 Points

Let me know if you want to trade!


----------



## kcsb1113

I still have the following unused codes for trade:

Ratatouille
POTC: Dead Man's Chest
POTC: At Worlds End


PM or email me at  kcsb1113@yahoo.com
Thanks!


----------



## Darkkenpachi

I currently have left for trade

Cars DVD
Underdog DVD
Jungle Book 2 DVD

ask for a code you need, I might be able to come across it.


----------



## ramsjrm

I Currently Have Enchanted, National Treasure 2, Meet The Robinsons, And Ratatouille.


----------



## ramsjrm

I Currently Have Enchanted, National Treasure 2, Meet The Robinsons, And Ratatouille.


----------



## ramsjrm

i now have ratatouille, high school musical 2, enchanted, the game plan, santa clause 3, pirates 3 and college road trip for trade


----------



## ramsjrm

Here Is What I Have At This Time
National Treasure 2
Ratatouille
Enchanted
Cars
Peterpan
Game Plan
Pirates 3
College Trip
Snow Buddies
High School 2
Meet The Robinsons
Underdog
Santa Clause 3
Remember The Titans Blue Ray


----------



## puggsey

This is what I have avalible to trade

1 Little Mermaid
3 Sword in the stone
1 Hannah Montana One in a Million
1 Hannah Montana Life's What you make it
1 Ratatouille
1 ??????
1 Suite Life Suite Suite Victory
1 National Treasure 2
1 Enchanted
1 Underdog
1 101 Dalmatian
1 Meet The Robinsins


My email is iamjohndinardo at yahoo.com


----------



## puggsey

What is your email so we can trade ramsjrm


----------



## puggsey

9


----------



## puggsey

This is what i have avabile to trade

1 Little Mermaid
3 Sword in the stone
1 Hannah Montana One in a Million
1 Hannah Montana Life's What you make it
1 Ratatouille
1 ??????
1 Suite Life Suite Suite Victory
1 National Treasure 2
1 Enchanted
1 Underdog
1 101 Dalmatian
1 Meet The Robinsins


----------



## puggsey

This is what i have avabile to trade

1 Little Mermaid
3 Sword in the stone
1 Hannah Montana One in a Million
1 Hannah Montana Life's What you make it
1 Ratatouille
1 ??????
1 Suite Life Suite Suite Victory
1 National Treasure 2
1 Enchanted
1 Underdog
1 101 Dalmatian
1 Meet The Robinsins


----------



## puggsey

9


----------



## puggsey

9


----------



## puggsey

423


----------



## puggsey

d


----------



## puggsey

hiasodf


----------



## Darkkenpachi

Here is what I have left now for trading

Cars DVD
Jungle Book 2 DVD
Underdog DVD
Pirates of the Caribbean 1 Blu Ray


----------



## ramsjrm

I NOW HAVE ANOTHER REMEMBER THE TITANS BLU RAY AND
The Little Mermaid: Ariel's Beginning DVD


----------



## ramsjrm

THIS IS WHAT I CURRENTLY HAVE AVAILABLE
National Treasure 2
Ratatouille
Enchanted AND BLU RAY
Cars
Peterpan
Game Plan
Pirates 3
College Trip
High School 2
Meet The Robinsons
Underdog
Santa Clause 3
LITTLE MERMAID ARIEL'S BEGINNING
FOX AND THE HOUND 2
PIRATES 2
SNOW BUDDIES
BRIDGE TO TABITHIA
PETERPAN
MINUTEMAN
CINDERALLA 3

LET ME KNOW WHAT YA'LL WANT.


----------



## pinkdiamonds84

I have an extra of these:

Minutemen
Santa Clause 3

I need these:

College Road Trip
Snow Buddies
any of the little einsteins
National Treasure 2
anything blu-ray

I would appreciate it greatly =)


----------



## pinkdiamonds84

p.s. my email address is pinkdiamonds84 at yahoo dot com


----------



## kcsb1113

still have the following up for trade:

POTC: AWE
POTC: DM
Ratatouille


----------



## pinkdiamonds84

I have like 6 codes from the new hannah montana 3d movie but I have tried all of them and none of them are working!! Is anybody else having this problem?


----------



## matthewsgirl

Are you trying to redeem them all on your account? Codes can only be used once per movie per account.


----------



## puggsey

I need any blue ray

This is what i hae to trade


1The Little Mermaid
1????
1 101 dalmation
1 National Treasure 2
1 Enchanted
1 Underdog
3 Sword in the stone
1 Suite Suite Suite Victory
1 Hannah Montana Life's What you make it
1 Hannah Montana One in a million
1 Ratatouille
1 Meet the Robinsins

Email me at iamjohndinardo@yahoo.com
or send me a private message


----------



## ramsjrm

I Have A Mulan Code That Needs To Be Entered Today For 250 Pts If Anyone Is Intrested.


----------



## pinkdiamonds84

I have:
1. Hannah Montana 3D concert

I need:
1. Anything blu-ray
2. Snow Buddies
3. Anything baby/little einsteins
4. Any of the air bud/buddies
5. Toy Story 1 or 2
6. Parent Trap

pinkdiamonds84@yahoo.com


----------



## D.DUCKMENOW

HOW MANY POINTS DOES EVERYONE HAVE OUT THERE?????


----------



## matthewsgirl

- Enchanted - 100 points
- Jungle Book 2 - 100 Points
- Little Mermaid - 100 Points
- National Treasure 2 - 100 points
- Pirates 2 - 100 Points
- Pirates 3 -100 Points
- Ratatouille - 100 Points

Anyone interested in trading?

craigslistlvnv@yahoo.com


----------



## matthewsgirl

I have 1085 points


----------



## pinkdiamonds84

4990...only 17,010 away from the vacation for 4...haha, I don't think there's enough points in the world to get that!


----------



## ramsjrm

Currently I Have 6300 Pts


----------



## Darkkenpachi

I am sitting at 7900 myself once I get credited for my movie tickets, wish the blu ray player was still up there


----------



## WymerMom

I am ONLY 15400 away from the vacation. It is possible but you have to have nearly all of the codes on the on the printable list. I am waiting for the ticket stubs to get credited. 
I am not sure if I will be able to get enough codes as I have already gotten the princess tv for my daughter.


----------



## kcsb1113

only 3475. i still have the following codes for trade:

POTC: AWE
POTC: DMC
Ratatouille

let me know if you have something to trade with.


----------



## syko

Sorry!!!!


----------



## disneyfanL

I have a grand total of 750..haha..

My mom doesn't know how to get them, and all my friends toss them when they open their Disney DVDs.

I just wish they offered more bonus points.


----------



## jrjm1317

I have codes to trade if anyone has any

I have to trade extra

National treasure 2
Pirates of the Caribbean 2&3
Bridge to Terabithia
Snow Buddies
Ratatouille
101 Dalmatians platinum
Santa Clause 3
Meet the Robinsons
College Road Trip

i  dont need 
all above and 
Enchanted
Camp rock
Hannah Montana
Cars
Cinderella 3

let me know if you have any to trade jrjm1317 at msn dot com


----------



## jrjm1317

I would like to trade KCSB1113 and Matthewsgirl please let me know


----------



## disneyfanL

I wish I could trade but all of mine have been used and I have no extras so sorreh! :]


----------



## pinkdiamonds84

I have:

Camp Rock
Enchanted
Hannah Montana 3D concert
National Treasure 2
Pirates 3: At World's End
Ratatouille
Little Mermaid

I need:

anything blue-ray
Parent Trap
The Nightmare Before Christmas
Mulan 1&2
any Baby or Little Einsteins
Toy Story 1 or 2
Princess Diaries 1 or 2
Pixar Short Films
Pete's Dragon
any of the Walt Disney Treasures
any Mickey Mouse Clubhouse
...and a lot more that I'm not thinking of

pinkdiamonds84@yahoo.com


----------



## D.DUCKMENOW

ANYBODY ELSE SAVING UP FOR THE WALT DISNEY VACATION? JUST CURIOUS . I'M OVER HALF WAY THERE.


----------



## jrjm1317

i have left to trade

national treasure 2
santa clause 3
pirates 2 & 3
ratatoulle
college road trip

Im still looking for more thanks


----------



## tamtam83

(I am editing this post because I'm not looking for the same thing anymore...)
Hi all!  I'm still new here!  I'm trying to get more points!
I don't have much to trade but here goes:

I have to trade:
3 Cars DVD (100 pts each)


I am looking for anything EXCEPT:
Underdog 
Air Buddies 
The Nightmare Before Christmas
Ratatouille 
The Game Plan 
Enchanted
The Chronicles Of Narnia: The Lion, The Witch And The Wardrobe 4-Disc Set 
National Treasure 2
Pirates 3
Pirates 2
The Little Mermaid
High School Musical 2 
High School Musical Remix Edition 
Cars 


Please help me out!  I'm new to Disney movie rewards and this is my first time here on the disboards!
Please respond by PM or email me at tamarajhyde @ gmail . com
Thanks in advance!


----------



## jendon1997

I have The Little Mermaid Ariel's Beginning to trade. Looking for Snow Buddies, 101 Dalmatians II: Patch's London, a bug's life 2-Disc Collector's Edition, Air Buddies, Beauty & The Beast Belle's Magical World Special Edition, Camp Rock Extended Rock Star Edition, Disney DVD Game World: Disney Dogs Edition, Disney Little Einsteins: Rocket's Firebird Rescue, and others. PM if looking to trade. Thanks


----------



## puggsey

Hello This is what I have to trade 


Meet The Robinsins
Hannah Montana One in a Million
Hannah Montana Life's What you make it
Ratatouille
3 Sword in the Stone
Underdog
Enchanted
National Treasure Book Of Secrets 2
101 Dalmatian
????
The Little Mermaid

You can email me at iamjohndinardo@yahoo.com
or send me a private message.


----------



## matthewsgirl

Available for trade:

- Enchanted - 100 points
- Jungle Book 2 - 100 Points
- Little Mermaid - 100 Points
- Pirates 2 - 100 Points
- Pirates 3 -100 Points
- Ratatouille - 100 Points

Anyone interested in trading?

craigslistlvnv@yahoo.com


----------



## pinkdiamonds84

This is what I have...

Camp Rock
Hannah Montana 3D Concert
Enchanted
National Treasure 2
Pirates 3: At World's End
Ratatouille


----------



## bubba9004

Hi, I just found this site after doing a google search for places to trade codes.  I recognize a few of the names on here from other sites that you use to be able to trade on.  Any way I have some codes that I'd like to trade.  I'm willing to trade these for anything that I don't already have.

Here's my lists.

*Codes for trade:*

*Regular DVD's*

Enchanted
101 Dalmations
POTC-AWE(3)
Gameplan
Cars
Hannah Montana 1na million
Jungle Book 2
National Treasure 2
Sword In The Stone

*Codes I don't need:*

*Blu-Ray's*

Bridge to Terabithia Blu-ray
Chicken Little Blu-Ray
Cars: Blu-ray 
Enchanted Blu-Ray
Gameplan Blu-ray
Invincible Blu-ray
Meet The Robinsons: Blu-ray 
Pirates of the Caribbean: Dead Man's Chest Blu-ray 
Pirates of the Caribbean: Curse of Black Pearl Blu-ray 
Pirates of the Caribbean: At World's End: Blu-ray
Ratatouille: Blu-ray 
Roving Mars Blu-ray

*SD DVD's*

101 Dalmations
Aristocats
Baby Einstein: Discovering Shapes
Baby Einstein: 1st Signs
Baby Einstein: 1st moves
Baby Einstein: 1st Sounds
Baby Einstein: Lullaby Time
Bridge To Terabithia
Cinderella II
Cinderella III: A Twist In Time
Cars 
Disney Princess Enchanted Tales
Enchanted
The Fox & The Hound 25th Anniversary 
The Fox & The Hound 2
Gameplan
Hannah Montana Liven' The Rock Star Life
Hannah Montana One In a Million
Hannah Montana Lifes What You Make it
High School Musical 2
Handy Manny: Fixing it Right
The Jungle Book 40th Anniversary Platinum 
The Jungle Book 2
Little Einsteins: Race for Space
The Little Mermaid Special Edition 
The Little Mermaid: Ariel
Meet The Robinsons
Mickey Mouse Club: Mickeys Great Clubhouse Hunt
My Friends Tiger & Pooh: Friendly Tails
National Treasure
National Treasure 2
Pirates of the Caribbean: At World's End 
Pirates of the Caribbean: Dead Man's Chest
Peter Pan: Platinum 
Peter Pan: Returns To Never Land
Pixar Shorts
Ratatouille
Robin Hood Most Wanted 
Roving Mars
Return to Halloweentown
Santa Clause 3
Sword in Stone 45th Anniv.
Suite Life Zack & Cody Lip Synchin
Saludos Amigos The Three Caballeros
Snow Buddies
Twitches Too
Underdog


----------



## bubba9004

pinkdiamonds84 said:


> This is what I have...
> 
> Camp Rock
> Hannah Montana 3D Concert



I'm interested in these if you would like to trade.


----------



## bubba9004

jrjm1317 said:


> i have left to trade
> 
> college road trip



I'm interested in this, if you'd like to trade.


----------



## pinkdiamonds84

The only thing on your first list that I don't have is Fox and the Hound (I'm assuming you don't have extras of baby einstein and whatnot)...my email address is pinkdiamonds84@yahoo.com =) I will send you both of the codes you want because I have more than one of each of those...you just gotta remember me if you ever get an extra baby einstein


----------



## Michelle6281

Here is a list that I already have to trade...

Little Mermaid: Ariel's Beginning
Jungle Book 2 Special Addition
National Treasure 2
Enchanted
Ratatouille
Meet The Robinsons
Air Buddies
The Fox and the Hound
Cars
The Little Mermaid
Pirates of the Carribian: Dead Mans Chest

private message me to trade!


----------



## bubba9004

Thanks pinkdiamonds84.  I will shoot you a email since I can't pm yet.


----------



## bubba9004

pinkdiamonds84 email has been sent.


----------



## divadrea75

I have: 	

  	Aristocats Special Edition DVD  	
  	The Jungle Book 40th Anniversary Platinum Edition  	
 	Pixar Short Films Collection Volume 1
 	Meet The Robinsons  
 	101 Dalmatians Platinum Edition DVD  
 	Pirates of the Caribbean: At World's End 
        Ratatouille

I need anything else.... wanna trade?

Codes can only be used one (1) time. For Disney DVD releases, limit one (1) code per title regardless of media (DVD, Blu-ray, etc.) or method of redemption per Account. Limit: Enrollee cannot enter more than 10 invalid codes within a twenty-four (24) hour period. **(as per disney's terms of use)

So this means they only have one code per title... so, i am conductiing an experiment, i will post a code i have used and you tell me if it let you redeem it.

101 Dalmatians Platinum Edition DVD   	CXWD3JF3G7D   	100 

Good luck and please let me know. and post yours if they work and i will post what i have too.


----------



## Darkkenpachi

hey michelle do you want a jungle book 2 code for your air buddies?


----------



## Darkkenpachi

As of today I currently have for trade

Cars DVD
Jungle Book 2 DVD
Wizards of Waverly Place DVD
Nightmare before christmas blu ray/ saludos amigos (code can be entered for either movie)


----------



## jrjm1317

Hi have to trade

santa clause 3
national treasure 2
college road trip
pirates of the caribbian at worlds end and deadmans chest
Hannah montana best of both worlds
ratatouille
email me at jrjm1317 at msn dot com


----------



## jrjm1317

Jungle Book 2 DVD
Wizards of Waverly Place DVD
Nightmare before christmas blu ray/ saludos amigos (code can be entered for either movie) 

i would like to trade
email at jrjm1317 at msn dot com


----------



## jrjm1317

bubba9004 said:


> I'm interested in this, if you'd like to trade.


i still have college trip
i need
The Fox & The Hound
Aristocats
Baby Einstein: Discovering Shapes
Baby Einstein: 1st Signs
Baby Einstein: 1st moves
Baby Einstein: 1st Sounds
Baby Einstein: Lullaby Time
Cinderella II
Suite Life Zack & Cody Lip Synchin
Peter Pan: Platinum 
Peter Pan: Returns To Never Land
Robin Hood Most Wanted 
Mickey Mouse Club: Mickeys Great Clubhouse Hunt
My Friends Tiger & Pooh: Friendly Tails
Handy Manny: Fixing it Right
The Jungle Book 40th Anniversary Platinum 
The Jungle Book 2
Disney Princess Enchanted Tales
Pixar Shorts
Return to Halloweentown
Twitches Too

let me know if you want to trade
jrjm1317 at msn dot com


----------



## matthewsgirl

Available for trade:

- Enchanted - 100 points
- Jungle Book 2 - 100 Points
- Little Mermaid - 100 Points
- Pirates 2 - 100 Points
- Pirates 3 -100 Points
- Ratatouille - 100 Points

Anyone interested in trading?

craigslistlvnv@yahoo.com


----------



## jrjm1317

I have 
college road trip
national treasure 2

if anyone needs these please email me for 
trade jrjm1317 at msn dot com
thanks


----------



## kehoe1

i have the following codes for trade collage road trip, the little mermaid ariels beginning, camp rock, national treasure 2


----------



## kehoe1

i have a meet the robinsons for trade 100 points


----------



## kehoe1

i have an enchanted codes for trade


----------



## kehoe1

i have 50 point potc codes from wal-mart for trade


----------



## pinkdiamonds84

Sooo I hit the jackpot this weekend but I already had most of the ones I got...so this is what I have extras of now: 

Wizards of Waverly Place
Underdog
Sword in the Stone
Zack & Cody: Lip Synchin in the Rain
Santa Clause 3
Ratatouille
101 Dalmations
Jungle Book 1
Jungle Book 2
Little Mermaid: Ariel's Beginning
Little Mermaid (regular)
Hannah Montana 3D Concert
Peter Pan
Return to Neverland
Enchanted
Game Plan
Hannah Montana: One in a Million
High School Musical 2: Extended Edition
Meet the Robinsons
Pirates 2: Dead Man's Chest
Pirates 3: At World's End
Minutemen
Camp Rock
National Treasure 2

I need:

Anything blu-ray
any of the little/baby einsteins
Parent Trap
Read it and Weep
The Nightmare Before Christmas
Cheetah Girls 2
Air Buddies
Mulan 1&2
Toy Story 1 or 2
Princess Diaries 1 or 2
Pixar Short Films
Snow Dogs
Pete's Dragon
Disney Princess Enchanted Tales
Pixar Shorts
Return to Halloweentown
Twitches Too
My Friends Tiger & Pooh: Friendly Tails
Handy Manny: Fixing it Right
any of the Walt Disney Treasures
any Mickey Mouse Clubhouse

...and probably a lot more, just email me your list and I'll see if there's anything I need =)

pinkdiamonds84@yahoo.com


----------



## D.DUCKMENOW

kehoe1 said:


> i have 50 point potc codes from wal-mart for trade


I thought all the pirate codes were 100 points each.


----------



## D.DUCKMENOW

pinkdiamonds84 said:


> Sooo I hit the jackpot this weekend but I already had most of the ones I got...so this is what I have extras of now:
> 
> Wizards of Waverly Place
> Underdog
> Sword in the Stone
> Zack & Cody: Lip Synchin in the Rain
> Santa Clause 3
> Ratatouille
> 101 Dalmations
> Jungle Book 1
> Jungle Book 2
> Little Mermaid: Ariel's Beginning
> Little Mermaid (regular)
> Hannah Montana 3D Concert
> Peter Pan
> Return to Neverland
> Enchanted
> Game Plan
> Hannah Montana: One in a Million
> High School Musical 2: Extended Edition
> Meet the Robinsons
> Pirates 2: Dead Man's Chest
> Pirates 3: At World's End
> Minutemen
> Camp Rock
> National Treasure 2
> 
> I need:
> 
> Anything blu-ray
> any of the little/baby einsteins
> Parent Trap
> Read it and Weep
> The Nightmare Before Christmas
> Cheetah Girls 2
> Air Buddies
> Mulan 1&2
> Toy Story 1 or 2
> Princess Diaries 1 or 2
> Pixar Short Films
> Snow Dogs
> Pete's Dragon
> Disney Princess Enchanted Tales
> Pixar Shorts
> Return to Halloweentown
> Twitches Too
> My Friends Tiger & Pooh: Friendly Tails
> Handy Manny: Fixing it Right
> any of the Walt Disney Treasures
> any Mickey Mouse Clubhouse
> 
> ...and probably a lot more, just email me your list and I'll see if there's anything I need =)
> 
> pinkdiamonds84@yahoo.com



It looks like you are moving right along now. just curious of what your point total is sitting at now. good luck on whatever you are shooting for........


----------



## pinkdiamonds84

I have 6240...and the only thing that I really want is the big 22,000 disney vacation, haha.


----------



## LuvBooks

I have extra codes for . . . 

Hannah Montana 3D Concert
National Treasure 2
Ratatouille
Camp Rock
Jungle Books
College Road Trip
Meet the Robinsons

I need . . . 

Finding Nemo
Hercules
High School Musical 1
High School Musical 2
Invincible
Lilo & Stitch 1
Lilo & Stitch 2
Monsters Inc.
Eight Below
Mary Poppins
Finding Nemo
Dumbo
Pollyanna
Princess Diaries 1
Princess Diaries 2
Read it and Weep
Remember the Titans
Sleeping Beauty
Salundos Amigos
Tarzan
Toy Story
Toy Story 2
Wizards of Waverly Place
And a lot, lot more

Please let me know if you have something to trade. Thanks!

Amber


----------



## thundermare

Actually I only need 75 more points now, I have to trade the following..... 

Peter Pan, 

A Little Mermaid, 

Camp Rock extended edition, 

and a few other codes that were taken out of the movies so I'm not sure what they go to, however it says that the maximum number of those codes has been put in (more than 1).

These are the movies that I DON'T need

1.Fox and the Hound 25th anniversary
2.Chronicles of Narnia 4 disk set
3.Mickey Mouse Clubhouse:Mickey's storybook surprises
4. My Friends Tigger and Pooh: Hundred acre wood haunt
5. High School Musical 2
6. Bridge to Terabithia
7.Hannah Montanane in a million
8. Hannah Montana:Life's what you make it
9. Hannah Montana: Pop Star Profile-Volume 2
10. Little Mermaid special edition
11. Ariel's Beginning
12. College Road Trip
13. Enchanted
14. Hannah Montana and Miley Cyrus:Best of both worlds concert
15. Camp Rock
16. Aristocats
17. 101 Dalmations Platinum Edition
18. Snow Buddies
19. My Friends Tigger and Pooh:Friendly Tails
20. The Game Plan
21. Fox and the Hound 2

Thanks


----------



## D.DUCKMENOW

thundermare said:


> I have to trade,
> 
> A Little Mermaid,
> 
> Camp Rock extended edition,
> 
> and a few other codes that were taken out of the movies so I'm not sure what they go to, however it says that the maximum number of those codes has been put in (more than 1).
> 
> These are the movies that I DON'T need
> 
> 1.Fox and the Hound 25th anniversary
> 2.Chronicles of Narnia 4 disk set
> 3.Mickey Mouse Clubhouse:Mickey's storybook surprises
> 4. My Friends Tigger and Pooh: Hundred acre wood haunt
> 5. High School Musical 2
> 6. Bridge to Terabithia
> 7.Hannah Montanane in a million
> 8. Hannah Montana:Life's what you make it
> 9. Hannah Montana: Pop Star Profile-Volume 2
> 10. Little Mermaid special edition
> 11. Ariel's Beginning
> 12. College Road Trip
> 13. Enchanted
> 14. Hannah Montana and Miley Cyrus:Best of both worlds concert
> 15. Camp Rock
> 16. Aristocats
> 17. 101 Dalmations Platinum Edition
> 18. Snow Buddies
> 19. My Friends Tigger and Pooh:Friendly Tails
> 20. The Game Plan
> 21. Fox and the Hound 2
> 
> Thanks



450 more points for what prize?


----------



## thundermare

I only need 75 points now!!


----------



## jrjm1317

I have extra college road trip and national treasure 2 to trade for peter pan and little mermaid email me if interested at jrjm1317 at msn dot com


----------



## pinkdiamonds84

*thundermare*: If you wanna send me some of the codes that you don't know what movie they go to, I will send you the same number of codes as the number of your codes that worked for me (like the ones i didn't already have)...and I will let you know which ones I was able to use so you will know which extras you still have...lol that probably made no sense but if you are interested my email is:

pinkdiamonds84@yahoo.com

oh, and these are the codes I have extras for:

Wizards of Waverly Place
Underdog
Sword in the Stone
Zack & Cody: Lip Synchin in the Rain
Santa Clause 3
Ratatouille
101 Dalmations
Jungle Book 1
Jungle Book 2
Little Mermaid: Ariel's Beginning
Little Mermaid (regular)
Hannah Montana 3D Concert
Peter Pan
Enchanted
Game Plan
Hannah Montana: One in a Million
High School Musical 2: Extended Edition
Meet the Robinsons
Pirates 2: Dead Man's Chest
Pirates 3: At World's End
Minutemen
Camp Rock
National Treasure 2


----------



## LuvBooks

I need . . . 

Nightmare B4 Christmas


I have . . . 

National Treasure 2
Ratatouille
College Road Trip
Camp Rock
Hannah Montana 3D Concert
Meet the Robinsons

Wanna trade anything?


----------



## minniegirl25

Hi-I am new here.  I googled Disney Movie Rewards and this site came up.  I have 3 extra codes I already have that I would like to trade.  I need lots.  
Here is my list of what I have to trade.  PM me if you are interested in trading.  Thank you!!  Also remember starting today is the bonus 50 points per code entered for a max. of 200 bonus points.  

Enchanted
National Treasure 2
Santa Clause 3


----------



## minniegirl25

I can also get these extra codes.  I have a friend I can get them from.  I didn't know if anyone was interested in these.  Please PM me if so.   I am really trying to reach my goal for a christmas present for my daughter.  THANK YOU!  I really need quite a few.

Another Enchanted
Ratatouille
Pirates at World's end


----------



## Darkkenpachi

This is what I currently have left to trade right now:

Cars DVD
Jungle Book2 DVD
Nightmare Before christmas Blu-ray/saludos amigos dvd
101 Dalmations 2 patch's/national treasure 2

so if you need anything i have please make an offer.


----------



## pinkdiamonds84

Ok starting today it is extra urgent that we trade codes with each other because we have less than 2 weeks to get 50 bonus points for each code  

I have extras of:

Bridge to Terebithia
Underdog
Sword in the Stone
Santa Clause 3
Ratatouille
101 Dalmations
Jungle Book 1
Jungle Book 2
Little Mermaid: Ariel's Beginning
Hannah Montana 3D Concert
Peter Pan
Enchanted
Game Plan
Hannah Montana: One in a Million
High School Musical 2: Extended Edition
Meet the Robinsons
Pirates 2: Dead Man's Chest
Pirates 3: At World's End
Minutemen
Camp Rock
National Treasure 2

I need:

Anything blu-ray
The Nightmare Before Christmas
Parent Trap
Read it and Weep
Cheetah Girls 2
Air Buddies
Mulan 1&2
Toy Story 1 or 2
Princess Diaries 1 or 2
Pixar Short Films
Snow Dogs
Pete's Dragon
Disney Princess Enchanted Tales
Pixar Shorts
Return to Halloweentown
Twitches Too
My Friends Tiger & Pooh (any) 
Handy Manny (any)
Walt Disney Treasures (any)
Mickey Mouse Clubhouse (any)
Little Einsteins (any)
Baby Einsteins (any)

pinkdiamonds84@yahoo.com

thanks!!


----------



## LuvBooks

I need a Camp Rock.

Do you need a Meet the Robinsons, Jungle Book, Nat Treasure 2 or Ratatouille?

Let me know if you want to trade.

Thanks!


----------



## jrjm1317

HI I still have 3 to trade if anyone wants.
email me at jrjm1317 at msn.com


----------



## JRoyster86

Hi! I have an extra Robin Hood Most Wanted Edition to trade if anyone wants! Let me know.


----------



## jrpatter

JRoyster86 said:


> Hi! I have an extra Robin Hood Most Wanted Edition to trade if anyone wants! Let me know.



I have Camp Rock
Nat'l Treasure 2
Hannah Montana Miley Cyrus COncert DVD for 125

I could use your Robin Hood if it's still available.


----------



## JRoyster86

jrpatter, I just PMed you!


----------



## jrpatter

Got it and sent you the code  

Thanks!
Joni


----------



## pinkdiamonds84

LuvBooks: I will give you Camp Rock for Robin Hood =)

pinkdiamonds84@yahoo.com


----------



## LuvBooks

Hello Everyone

I have six left to trade . . . 
Camp Rock
High School Musical 2
Enchanted
Meet the Robinsons
Ratatouille
National Treasure 2

I would love to trade for any of the following . . . 
Anything Blu-Ray
AirBud
Baby Einstein - Any
Belle's Magical World
Dumbo
Eight Below
Finding Nemo
Greatest Game
Handy Mandy - Any
High School Musical 1
Holes 
Lilo & Stitch - Any
Little Einsteins - Any
Mary Poppins
Old Yeller
Oliver & Company
Phineas & Ferb
Princess Diaries
Read it and Weep
Remember the Titans
Snow Dogs
Suite Life of Zack & Cody - Any
Tarzan
Toy Story - Any
Wizards of Waverly Place


Please PM me.  Thanks!


----------



## pinkdiamonds84

I have...

Bridge to Terebithia
Santa Clause 3
Minutemen
College Road Trip
Underdog
Sword in the Stone
Ratatouille
101 Dalmations
Jungle Book 1
Jungle Book 2
Little Mermaid: Ariel's Beginning
Hannah Montana 3D Concert
Peter Pan
Enchanted
Game Plan
Hannah Montana: One in a Million
High School Musical 2: Extended Edition
Meet the Robinsons
Pirates 2: Dead Man's Chest
Pirates 3: At World's End
Camp Rock
National Treasure 2

pinkdiamonds84@yahoo.com

Just PM or email me with what you have and I'll see what I can do =)


----------



## disneyrewards

I have disney rewards for trade plmk if interested this is what i have left
sleeping beauty 50th anniversary
2 pirates of the Caribbean 3
camp rock
national treasure 2
enchanted
Montana 3d
santa clause 3
underdog
road trip

Need 

need baby/little einstein mostly
nightmare before christmas both
monster inc
finding nemo
pixar short films (both)
remember the titans
hsm dance edition
disney movie ticket stubs (forgot)
toy story any
school house of rock
a lot more to but just random ones
I only need a few more codes

i have 9700 points need 11000
please help email at xbox360massacre at gmail.com


----------



## D.DUCKMENOW

disneyrewards said:


> I have disney rewards for trade plmk if interested this is what i have left
> 
> 2 pirates of the Caribbean 3
> camp rock
> national treasure 2
> enchanted
> Montana 3d
> santa clause 3
> underdog
> road trip
> 
> Need
> 
> need baby/little einstein mostly
> nightmare before christmas both
> monster inc
> finding nemo
> pixar short films (both)
> remember the titans
> hsm dance edition
> disney movie ticket stubs (forgot)
> toy story any
> school house of rock
> a lot more to but just random ones
> I only need a few more codes
> 
> i have 9700 points need 11000
> please help email at xbox360massacre at gmail.com



The disney vacation is currently unavalible


----------



## LuvBooks

OMG!  That was what I have been working towards as well.  I wonder if they will make it available again.  I think I will just sit on my point for a few months to see.


----------



## shoptomcom

I would like to buy your extra DMR points right now! Offering a penny a point via Paypal for anything not on my list below. Also available for trade are new replacement BD cases with logo in single/dual disc capacity and a sealed copy of Prison Break season 1 BD and a wached once BD Alexander Revisited. Please PM your offers for a fast reply. My eBay ID is arenafootballcards for nine years of references and more trade options.

Your 50 to 5000 points desired!


Disney Movie Rewards used list for dmr-AT-shoptom.com. I need anything else.

BD
Cars Blu-ray
Enchanted Blu-ray
Invincible Blu-ray
Meet The Robinsons Blu-ray
National Treasure 1-2 Blu-ray
Pirates of the Caribbean 1-2-3 Blu-ray
Ratatouille Blu-ray
The Game Plan Blu-ray


DVD
Bridge to Terabithia
Cars
High School Musical 2
Meet The Robinsons
Pirates of the Caribbean: At World's End
Ratatouille
Snow Buddies
The Game Plan
The Santa Clause 3: The Escape Clause


TICKETS
WALL-E


----------



## disneyrewards

If you want to trade please email me at xbox360massacre @ gmail.com


----------



## shoptomcom

I currently do not have any DMR codes to trade, but have other items and Paypal available immediately in my post two up.


----------



## disneyrewards

thanks shop tom all codes are gone will try to get more


----------



## shoptomcom

disneyrewards said:


> 2 pirates of the Caribbean 3
> camp rock
> national treasure 2
> enchanted
> Montana 3d
> santa clause 3
> underdog
> road trip
> 
> this is what i have left these are all reg versions not blu ray if interested please send payment to xbox360massacre @ gmail.com please email after words to let me know



Email and payment sent for all nine!  Figure I can trade off the extras since there is more of that going around then selling.  Thank you.


----------



## disneyrewards

shoptomcom said:


> Email and payment sent for all nine!  Figure I can trade off the extras since there is more of that going around then selling.  Thank you.



I emailed your codes thanks


----------



## LuvBooks

Hey Chrissy - I got your PM but still cant send PMs because I am still "new."  Can you email me and then I will send you the code? My email address is:  ady06 at fsu dot edu

Thanks!


----------



## starcrzy

If anyone has codes for The Santa Clause 3 and 101 Dalmatians live edition with Glen Close I will trade and/or be willing to buy them.  

I ordered both online and The Santa Clause movie came without a code and 101 Dalmatians has not arrived yet.  I need to enter the codes by the 6th to get the extra 50 anniversary points and bonus points for entering all three dalmatian codes.  If you can help please send me a message at nonna21 at hotmail.

The only extra code I have right now is enchanted but I have tons of pepsi codes and coke codes and I will pay through paypal.  Thanks.


----------



## disneyrewards

i wish i would have knew you needed them yesterday i went the video store and they had 3 101 dalmatians and a bunch of others may go back and get them


----------



## matthewsgirl

Available for trade:

- Enchanted - 100 points
- Jungle Book 2 - 100 Points
- Little Mermaid - 100 Points
- Pirates 2 - 100 Points
- Pirates 3 -100 Points
- Ratatouille - 100 Points
- Toy Story 2 - 100 Points

Anyone interested in trading?

craigslistlvnv@yahoo.com


----------



## starcrzy

disneyrewards,
If you do go back to the movie place and they still have some 101 Dalmatian codes I would be very grateful.  I have tried ebay with no luck and my last resort will be going out and  buying another copy of the movie tonight which I don't want to do.  If I can get the bonus 200 points I will only need 2 more codes to get the tv I want to give my daughter for Christmas.


----------



## disneyrewards

I might because i was just taking them but then i asked the guy if i could have them and he said he didnt care so i might go and clean them out tonight if i do i will let you know i have 10200 points and i need 11000 for the tv i want urrr i havent bought a disney movie for a while.
i have a pooh a pooh Halloween worth 75 hsm 2 worth 100 and a hannah montana worth 125 pts but not sure which one


----------



## Darkkenpachi

matthewsgirl said:


> Available for trade:
> 
> - Enchanted - 100 points
> - Jungle Book 2 - 100 Points
> - Little Mermaid - 100 Points
> - Pirates 2 - 100 Points
> - Pirates 3 -100 Points
> - Ratatouille - 100 Points
> - Toy Story 2 - 100 Points
> 
> Anyone interested in trading?
> 
> I need your toy story 2
> 
> craigslistlvnv@yahoo.com





disneyrewards said:


> I might because i was just taking them but then i asked the guy if i could have them and he said he didnt care so i might go and clean them out tonight if i do i will let you know i have 10200 points and i need 11000 for the tv i want urrr i havent bought a disney movie for a while.
> i have a pooh a pooh Halloween worth 75 hsm 2 worth 100 and a hannah montana worth 125 pts but not sure which one



I need your pooh halloween

I have for trade

Cars DVD
Jungle Book 2
Nightmare Before Christmas Blu Ray
102 Dalmations Patch's London Adventure

Plus if you have a special request let me know and I might be able to get it for you.


----------



## chrissyt27

Hey guys, You should look at some of the reviews for those TV. I really wanted the Cars one, but when i searched for them on Amazon and Toys R Us they got horrible reviews 

It would be hard/impossible to take them back since we would be getting them online. it seemed to be several of the tvs, I don't have any personal expereience, but you should look it up. The cars one shuts intself off often stops working after 6 months. I was thinking about emailing the site to see if they have returns or a warrnty. 

http://www.amazon.com/Disney%27s-Ca...e=UTF8&s=toys-and-games&qid=1223172789&sr=8-2


----------



## disneyrewards

opps double post lol


----------



## disneyrewards

This is what we have extras of
2 Ratatoullie
sleeping beauty 50th anniversary
1 santa clause 3 
1 underdog
2 minutemen
1 cars
1 invincible
1 101 dalmation platinum edition 
1 bridge to terabithia



would like to trade for blu ray codes or other codes


----------



## disneyrewards

Darkkenpachi said:


> I need your pooh halloween
> 
> I have for trade
> 
> Cars DVD
> Jungle Book 2
> Nightmare Before Christmas Blu Ray
> 102 Dalmations Patch's London Adventure
> 
> Plus if you have a special request let me know and I might be able to get it for you.



I would like to get your
Jungle Book 2
Nightmare Before Christmas Blu Ray
102 Dalmations Patch's London Adventure

I have the pooh haunted acre you wanted still sorry not enough posts yet to pm


----------



## disneyrewards

starcrzy said:


> disneyrewards,
> If you do go back to the movie place and they still have some 101 Dalmatian codes I would be very grateful.  I have tried ebay with no luck and my last resort will be going out and  buying another copy of the movie tonight which I don't want to do.  If I can get the bonus 200 points I will only need 2 more codes to get the tv I want to give my daughter for Christmas.



I have the 101 dalmations you needed


----------



## shoptomcom

Disney Movie Rewards list for dmr-AT-shoptom.com

AVAILABLE TO TRADE
College Road Trip DVD
2x Pirates of the Caribbean 3 DVD
Santa clause 3 DVD

Buying anything not below, Paypal penny a point!  Ebay 

ID arenafootballcards for nine years of references and 

more trading options.  New replacement BD cases also 

available.

USED
Bridge to Terabithia DVD
Camp Rock DVD
Cars BD DVD
College Road Trip DVD
Enchanted BD DVD
Game Plan BD DVD
Hannah Montana: One in a Million DVD
Hannah Montana 3 DVD
High School Musical 2 DVD
Invincible BD
Jungle Book 1 DVD
Jungle Book 2 DVD
Little Mermaid: Ariel's Beginning DVD
Meet The Robinsons BD DVD
Minutemen DVD
National Treasure 1 BD DVD, 2 DVD
101 Dalmatians DVD
Peter Pan DVD
Pirates of the Caribbean 1-2-3 BD, 2-3 DVD
Ratatouille BD DVD
Road Trip DVD
Santa Clause 3 DVD
Snow Buddies DVD
Sword in the Stone DVD
Underdog DVD
WALL-E TICKETS


----------



## pinkdiamonds84

My list has changed a lot so here is the updated version:

Underdog
Santa Clause 3
Ratatouille
Game Plan
Enchanted
High School Musical 2
Meet The Robinsons
Pirates 3: At World's End
Bridge to Terabithia
Hannah Montana 3D
National Treasure 2
Camp Rock

pinkdiamonds84@yahoo.com


----------



## starcrzy

Disneyrewards...I sent you an email.

I have heard the same thing about the cars tv's.  I have also tried looking up opinions on the princess one and haven't found anyone who says one way or another.  Just that all the disney ones are junk.  I am hoping that if I get one it will work and not have problems because I know my daughter would love it.  If anyone has one and can give their opinion it would be nice to hear.


----------



## disneyrewards

im saving for 23 in samsung i now have 10260 points and need 11000 this keeps getting harder and harder


----------



## starcrzy

I have an extra code for high school musical 2 and 101 Dalmatians (live edition with Glen Close).  If anyone wants to trade let me know.

I already have the following codes so anything else will work:
Hannah Montana and Miley Cyrus: Best of Both Worlds Concert DVD  
The Game Plan DVD  
The Santa Clause 3: The Escape Clause  
101 Dalmations Special Edition Live Action DVD  
102 Dalmations Special Edition Live Action DVD    
101 Dalmatians II: Special Edition DVD  
Toy Story 2 Special Edition  Theatrical   
The Little Mermaid: Ariel's Beginning DVD 
College Road Trip DVD  
The Jungle Book 40th Anniversary Platinum Edition    
The Jungle Book 2 Special Edition DVD    
National Treasure 2: Book of Secrets DVD  
Pocahontas 10th Anniversary Edition  Theatrical  100  
The Rescuers  Theatrical   
Mickey Mouse Clubhouse: Mickey's Great Clubhouse Hunt  
The Little Mermaid Special Edition  
Peter Pan Platinum Edition  
High School Musical 2  
Enchanted DVD  
Ratatouille  
Pixar Short Films Collection Volume 1   
Cinderella III: A Twist In Time  
Invincible    
Disney Princess Enchanted Tales: Follow Your Dreams   
Cars    
Robin Hood Most Wanted Edition  
Pirates of the Caribbean: Dead Man's Chest    
Pirates of the Caribbean: At World's End  
Bridge to Terabithia


----------



## jrpatter

starcrzy said:


> I have an extra code for high school musical 2 and 101 Dalmatians (live edition with Glen Close).  If anyone wants to trade let me know.
> 
> I could use either of your codes.
> I have Camp Rock to trade...


----------



## disneyrewards

only need 660 more points please help me out 
these are what i have
2 pirates of the Caribbean 3
camp rock
national treasure 2
enchanted
Montana 3d
santa clause 3
road trip


Need

need baby/little einstein mostly
nightmare before christmas both
monster inc
finding nemo
pixar short films 
remember the titans
hsm dance edition
disney movie ticket stubs (forgot)
toy story any
school house of rock
a few blu rays
invincible
nightmare before christmas  
a lot more to but just random ones
I only need a few more codes
already got sleeping beauty 50th anniversary woo hoo 

i have 10215 points need 11000
please help email at xbox360massacre at gmail.com


----------



## starcrzy

jrpatter....I will trade you high school musical 2 for your camp rock.  I don't have enough posts to pm yet so please email me at nonna21 at hotmail.com.


----------



## starcrzy

jrpatter...I got your email and replied with the hsm2 code but it was sent back to me undeliverable.  I just tried to resend it.  Please let me know if you get it and that the code works for you.  If you don't get it, do you have another email address or could you pm me with the one you sent the email from so I can make sure it is entered right.  Thanks.

I still have a code for 101 Dalmatians with Glen Close...if you enter 101 Dalmatians, 102 Dalmatians and 101 Dalmatians II by the 7th you can get 200bonus points.


----------



## starcrzy

pinkdiamonds84...I sent you an email with the code for 101 Dalmatians.  Please email me the code for Meet the Robinsons.  

Thanks everyone for all your help.


----------



## jrpatter

starcrzy said:


> jrpatter...I got your email and replied with the hsm2 code but it was sent back to me undeliverable.  I just tried to resend it.  Please let me know if you get it and that the code works for you.  If you don't get it, do you have another email address or could you pm me with the one you sent the email from so I can make sure it is entered right.  Thanks.
> 
> I still have a code for 101 Dalmatians with Glen Close...if you enter 101 Dalmatians, 102 Dalmatians and 101 Dalmatians II by the 7th you can get 200bonus points.



Sent you another email, please try again and/or you could always PM me


----------



## starcrzy

Both codes are gone....


----------



## starcrzy

Sorry, I need two more posts to pm.


----------



## starcrzy

Yeah!!! Now I should be able to pm....

jrpatter...I just tried sending you another email and I will now try to pm you.


----------



## disneyrewards

sleeping beauty 50th anniversary  minniegirl thanks for the trade


----------



## shoptomcom

disneyrewards said:


> sleeping beauty 50th anniversary up for grabs



I need it!

Disney Movie Rewards list for dmr-AT-shoptom.com

AVAILABLE TO TRADE
College Road Trip DVD
101 Dalmations DVD
2x Pirates of the Caribbean 3 DVD
Santa clause 3 DVD

Buying anything not below, Paypal penny a point is about $1 per code!  Ebay ID arenafootballcards for ten years of references and more trading options.  New replacement BD cases also available.

USED - DO NOT NEED
Aristocats Special Edition DVD
Bridge to Terabithia DVD
Camp Rock: Rock Star Edition DVD
Cars BD DVD
Cinderella II: Dreams Come True Special Edition DVD
College Road Trip DVD
Enchanted BD DVD
Fox And The Hound 25th Anniversary Edition DVD, 2 DVD
Game Plan BD DVD
Hannah Montana: One In A Million DVD, and Miley Cyrus: Best of Both Worlds Concert DVD
High School Musical 2 DVD
Invincible BD
Jump In! DVD
Jungle Book 40th Anniversary Platinum Edition DVD, 2 Special Edition DVD
Little Mermaid: Ariel's Beginning DVD
Meet The Robinsons BD DVD
Minutemen DVD
My Friends Tigger and Pooh: Friendly Tails DVD
National Treasure Collector's Edition BD, Book of Secrets BD DVD
101 Dalmatians Platinum Edition DVD
Peter Pan Platinum Edition DVD
Pirates of the Caribbean BD, At World's End BD DVD, Dead Man's Chest BD DVD
Ratatouille BD DVD
Return to Halloweentown DVD
Santa Clause 3: The Escape Clause DVD
Snow Buddies DVD
Sword In The Stone: 45th Anniversary Special Edition DVD
Toy Story 10th Anniversary Edition DVD
Underdog DVD
WALL-E TICKETS 2


----------



## LuvBooks

Hello Everyone!

I just wanted to put out a small warning for everyone.  I was contacted via email by someone with the email address Kyle dot Norton77 at yahoo dot com over a week ago.  He asked to trade codes, so I then emailed him the code he asked for, but he never sent me the code he promised me.  I sent him several emails nicely reminding him that I was waiting, but only received one email back from him where he called me a name and said he would not send me the code for another week.  I have been waiting over a week for the code and do not expect to receive it.  Please be aware if you receive an email from this address.  

Thanks!


----------



## Stitch's O'hana

LuvBooks said:


> Hello Everyone!
> 
> I just wanted to put out a small warning for everyone.  I was contacted via email by someone with the email address Kyle dot Norton77 at yahoo dot com over a week ago.  He asked to trade codes, so I then emailed him the code he asked for, but he never sent me the code he promised me.  I sent him several emails nicely reminding him that I was waiting, but only received one email back from him where he called me a name and said he would not send me the code for another week.  I have been waiting over a week for the code and do not expect to receive it.  Please be aware if you receive an email from this address.
> 
> Thanks!




Sorry this happened to you and I hope he will email the code he promised you soon.  And thanks for letting us know.  I was really wondering when something like this was going to happen, it's a shame that people can't be honest anymore( that's pretty sad).  That person should know what comes around goes around!


----------



## disneyrewards

anyone have any new codes yet


----------



## WymerMom

I currently have :
Peter pan plat ed
sword in the stone
jungle book 1
jungle book 2 (2)
sweet life victory
Chronicles of Narnia Blu 
College rd trip blu
Baby Einstein head to toe
enchanted
Little Mermaid Ariels beg
hannah montana 3D
National Treasure 2 (15 of these)
A mystery code?? lol

I also have 
4 ticket stubs to college road trip
8 ticket stubs to chronicles of narnia


----------



## shoptomcom

WymerMom said:


> I currently have :
> sweet life victory
> Chronicles of Narnia Blu
> College rd trip blu
> Baby Einstein head to toe
> A mystery code?? lol
> 
> I also have
> 4 ticket stubs to college road trip
> 4 ticket stubs to chronicles of narnia




It looks like I need yours that I left above, please let me know about trading or buying!


Disney Movie Rewards list for dmr-AT-shoptom.com

AVAILABLE TO TRADE
1x College Road Trip DVD
2x Gameplan DVD
3x Hannah Montana 3D DVD
3x Little Mermaid: Ariels Begining DVD
2x National Treasure 2 DVD
1x 101 Dalmations DVD
4x Pirates of the Caribbean 3 DVD
2x Ratatouille DVD
1x Santa clause 3 DVD

Buying anything not below, Paypal penny a point is about $1 per code!  Ebay ID arenafootballcards for ten years of references and more trading options.  New replacement BD cases also available.

USED - DO NOT NEED
Aristocats Special Edition DVD
Bridge to Terabithia DVD
Camp Rock: Rock Star Edition DVD
Cars BD DVD
Cinderella II: Dreams Come True Special Edition DVD
College Road Trip DVD
Enchanted BD DVD
Fox And The Hound 25th Anniversary Edition DVD, 2 DVD
Game Plan BD DVD
Hannah Montana: One In A Million DVD, and Miley Cyrus: Best of Both Worlds Concert DVD
High School Musical 2 DVD
Invincible BD
Jump In! DVD
Jungle Book 40th Anniversary Platinum Edition DVD, 2 Special Edition DVD
Little Mermaid: Ariel's Beginning DVD
Meet The Robinsons BD DVD
Minutemen DVD
My Friends Tigger and Pooh: Friendly Tails DVD
National Treasure Collector's Edition BD, Book of Secrets BD DVD
101 Dalmatians Platinum Edition DVD
Peter Pan Platinum Edition DVD
Pirates of the Caribbean BD, At World's End BD DVD, Dead Man's Chest BD DVD
Ratatouille BD DVD
Return to Halloweentown DVD
Santa Clause 3: The Escape Clause DVD
Snow Buddies DVD
Sword In The Stone: 45th Anniversary Special Edition DVD
Toy Story 10th Anniversary Edition DVD
Underdog DVD
WALL-E TICKETS 2


----------



## np4gp

If I have used the code in my disneymovierwards.com account, can they be used by other people?


----------



## shoptomcom

np4gp said:


> If I have used the code in my disneymovierwards.com account, can they be used by other people?



No, a code is only good for one use no matter who enters it into the system.  And you can only enter one code per movie format no matter how many copies you own.  That is why I trade and buy whatever else I can get.


----------



## minniegirl25

I am new here, but have been trading on another board sucessfully.  I have the following codes for trade.  If interested in any of them, 
post a reply with minniegirl25 as the subject line I can't PM yet.  How many posts do you have to have before PMing?  Thank you!

Hannanh Montana 3D - 125 pts.
Chronicles of Narnia Blu-Ray -125 pts.
101 Dalmations - 100 pts.
National Treasure 2 - 100 pts.


----------



## disneyrewards

minniegirl i sent you a pm just in case you didnt get it i was interested in chronicles of narnia blu ray email me at xbox360massacre@gmail.com


----------



## np4gp

I would be interested in buying codes.  What is the average cost per code?  I only have 4 on my account so I have a lot of room for which ones I need...lol.

PM or email me if you like.


----------



## disneyrewards

been going for an average of a penny a point


----------



## minniegirl25

disneyrewards said:


> minniegirl i sent you a pm just in case you didnt get it i was interested in chronicles of narnia blu ray]
> 
> Thank you Disneyrewards for a fast easy trade!!


----------



## np4gp

So, on average, $1 give or take...  

I would like these:

101 Dalmatians II: Patch's London Adventure Special Edition + 101 Dalmatians Live Action + 102 Dalmatians: enter the Magic Codes from ALL of these titles through 10/7/08 to earn 200 Bonus Points. 

And any other eligible unused codes.  PM me I guess, with a list and cost.  I can pay via Paypal immediately. 

Sorry if I am asking questions previously covered.  I am new to this, but have some rewards in mind that I would love to get soon.  

Thanks for advance


----------



## disneyrewards

your welcome a lot of people just want to trade on here i have sold in the past


----------



## np4gp

---


----------



## minniegirl25

I need a code for High School Musical 2 Dance Edition for 125 pts.  I have the following for trade.

101 Dalmations - 100 pts.
Hannah Montana 3D - 125 pts.
National Treasure 2 - 100 pts.
Chronicles of Narnia Blu-Ray - 125 pts.
College Road Trip Blu-Ray - 125 pts.
Hannah Montana One in a million - 75 pts.
Cars - 100 pts.
Pirates 2 Dead Mans Chest - 100 pts.
College Road Trip - 100 pts.

Please PM me if you have High School Musical 2 Dance Edition or others and would like to trade for what I have listed.  Thank you!


----------



## Stitch's O'hana

I have~  

Cars~ DVD Code~100 points
The Game Plan ~ DVD Code~100 points

Up for trade, anyone need any of these?


----------



## shoptomcom

np4gp said:


> I would be interested in buying codes.  What is the average cost per code?  I only have 4 on my account so I have a lot of room for which ones I need...lol.
> 
> PM or email me if you like.



I do not have enought posts to PM or email, so here is what I have:

Disney Movie Rewards list for dmr-AT-shoptom.com

AVAILABLE TO TRADE OR SELL $1+fees each
1x College Road Trip DVD
2x Gameplan DVD
3x Hannah Montana 3D DVD
3x Little Mermaid: Ariels Begining DVD
2x National Treasure 2 DVD
1x 101 Dalmations DVD
4x Pirates of the Caribbean 3 DVD
2x Ratatouille DVD
1x Santa clause 3 DVD


----------



## np4gp

shoptomcom said:


> I do not have enought posts to PM or email, so here is what I have:
> 
> Disney Movie Rewards list for dmr-AT-shoptom.com
> 
> AVAILABLE TO TRADE OR SELL $1+fees each
> 1x College Road Trip DVD
> 2x Gameplan DVD
> 3x Hannah Montana 3D DVD
> 3x Little Mermaid: Ariels Begining DVD
> 2x National Treasure 2 DVD
> 1x 101 Dalmations DVD
> 4x Pirates of the Caribbean 3 DVD
> 2x Ratatouille DVD
> 1x Santa clause 3 DVD



I will take the following if you will email me at np4gp@aol.com with your Paypal information

College road trip
Little Mermaid Ariels Beginning
101 Dalmations


----------



## np4gp

Oops, forgot to mention that I have for trade

1x Ratatouille


----------



## jeppy0813

I have little mermaid: ariels new begining for trade.
JEN


----------



## jrpatter

jeppy0813 said:


> I have little mermaid: ariels new begining for trade.
> JEN



I could use yours. 
I have 
Camp Rock, National Treasure 2
High School Musical 2


----------



## MelanieCookie

Hi all...I have a National Treasure 2 and Little Mermaid: Ariel's Beginning for trade.   Here are the ones I have so far:

Invincible  
The Little Mermaid: Ariel's Beginning DVD   
Snow Buddies DVD  
High School Musical 2    
Pirates of the Caribbean: Dead Man's Chest   
Meet The Robinsons  
National Treasure 2: Book of Secrets DVD  
The Game Plan  
Enchanted DVD  
101 Dalmatians Platinum Edition DVD  CVJF339HFJH  100  
Ratatouille  
The Jungle Book 40th Anniversary Platinum Edition   
Robin Hood Most Wanted Edition   
Underdog  
Hannah Montana: Pop Star Profile - Volume 2  
Pirates of the Caribbean: At World's End  
Cars  

Thanks!


----------



## baychey

I just need 1 more disney codes can anyone help me out


----------



## disneyrewards

need 600 more points if anyone wants to trade please email xbox360massacre@gmail.com with what you have extras of i have
1 Ratatoullie
1 santa clause 3
1 underdog
1 minutemen
1 cars
1 invincible
1 101 dalmation platinum edition
1 bridge to terabithia


----------



## shoptomcom

disneyrewards said:


> need 600 more points if anyone wants to trade please email with what you have extras of i have
> 1 Ratatoullie
> 1 santa clause 3
> 1 underdog
> 1 minutemen
> 1 cars
> 1 invincible
> 1 101 dalmation platinum edition
> 1 bridge to terabithia




I need your Invincible DVD please let me know if these will do you any good:

Disney Movie Rewards list for dmr-AT-shoptom.com

AVAILABLE TO TRADE OR SELL, make offer
2x Gameplan DVD
3x Hannah Montana 3D DVD
3x Little Mermaid: Ariels Begining DVD
2x Meet the Robinsons DVD
2x National Treasure 2 DVD
4x Pirates of the Caribbean 3 DVD
2x Ratatouille DVD
1x Santa clause 3 DVD

Buying anything not below, Paypal penny a point is usually $1 per code!  Ebay ID arenafootballcards for ten years of references and more trading options.  New replacement BD cases also available.

USED - DO NOT NEED
Aristocats Special Edition DVD
Bridge to Terabithia DVD
Camp Rock: Rock Star Edition DVD
Cars BD DVD
Cinderella II: Dreams Come True Special Edition DVD
College Road Trip DVD
Enchanted BD DVD
Fox And The Hound 25th Anniversary Edition DVD, 2 DVD
Game Plan BD DVD
Hannah Montana: One In A Million DVD, and Miley Cyrus: Best of Both Worlds Concert DVD
High School Musical 2 DVD
Invincible BD
Jump In! DVD
Jungle Book 40th Anniversary Platinum Edition DVD, 2 Special Edition DVD
Little Mermaid: Ariel's Beginning DVD
Meet The Robinsons BD DVD
Minutemen DVD
My Friends Tigger and Pooh: Friendly Tails DVD
National Treasure Collector's Edition BD, Book of Secrets BD DVD
101 Dalmatians Platinum Edition DVD
Peter Pan Platinum Edition DVD
Pirates of the Caribbean BD, At World's End BD DVD, Dead Man's Chest BD DVD
Ratatouille BD DVD
Return to Halloweentown DVD
Santa Clause 3: The Escape Clause DVD
Snow Buddies DVD
Sword In The Stone: 45th Anniversary Special Edition DVD
Toy Story 10th Anniversary Edition DVD
Underdog DVD
WALL-E TICKETS 2


----------



## np4gp

If there is anyone who needs or wants an extra Ratatouille, let me know.  I need quite a few still so happy to trade for almost anything.  I am also willing to buy codes from willing sellers


----------



## jeppy0813

jrpatter said:


> I could use yours.
> I have
> Camp Rock, National Treasure 2
> High School Musical 2



I could use either camp rock or high school musical 2
Pm me if you wanna trade jrpatter
JEN


----------



## disneyrewards

all my codes are up for auction username unleashed-customs if interested


----------



## disneyrewards

all my codes are gone


----------



## disneyrewards

i have nightmare before christmas blu ray for trade


----------



## np4gp

NOW FOR TRADE

2x Ratatouille
1x Little Mermaid 2 Disc Special Edition
1x Pirates 3
1x Gameplan
1x Unknown - I do not know what movie this came out of - it is the plain basic blue insert that my sister in law sent me.  (I will trade it for a 75pt value code)

PM me if interested in any of the above.


----------



## shoptomcom

PM sent


----------



## np4gp

PM'd you back Shoptom

I don't need the following for anyone who is looking to trade 

Fox and the Hound 25th Anniversary Edition
The Jungle Book 40th Anniversary Platinum Edition
101 Dalmations Platinum Edition
College Road Trip
Hannah Montanah and Miley Cyrus Best of Both Worlds Concert
Camp Rock: Rock Star Edition
National Treasure 2 Book of Secrets
Pirates At World's End
Meet the Robinsons
HSM2
The Game Plan
Ratatouille
The Santa Claus 3
Underdog
Pirates Dead Man's Chest
Peter Pan Plat. Ed
Hannah Montana One in a Million
The Little Mermaid
The Little Mermaid Ariel's Beginning (thanks tom  )

I have available for trade
2x Ratatouille
1x Pirates At World's End
1x Gameplan
1x Unknown - I do not know what movie this came out of - it is the plain basic blue insert that my sister in law sent me. (I will trade it for a 75pt value code)

Aside from trading, I will also purchase codes that I need.


----------



## bur1196

I have the following movie codes:

*DVDs:*
College Road Trip
Echanted
Hannah Montana 3D Concert
Hannah Montana: Life's What You Make It
National Treasure 2
Pirates 3
Ratatouille
The Game Plan

*Blu Rays:*
National Treasure 2 Blu Ray??? (I think it works, will send 1st for reassurance)
Pirates of The Caribbean: AWE Blu Ray
Ratatouille Blu Ray??? (I think it works, will send 1st for reassurance)
The Game Plan Blu Ray

I also, have the following of blu ray codes from the following: 

A Bridge To Terabithia
National Treasure
National Treasure 2
The Game Plan
Underdog

I don't know what code is what because stupid me took them out of the case and forgot to label them...


----------



## danielle916

I just came across this thread, can someone explain how this works?
I would love to join, since i to collect the disney movie reward points...


----------



## bur1196

danielle916 said:


> I just came across this thread, can someone explain how this works?
> I would love to join, since i to collect the disney movie reward points...



You sign up on disneymovierewards.com, collect UNUSED codes, and enter them in on the website (only 1 movie code per movie per account). If you have unused codes that you don't want (maybe you have 2 of the same movie and you redeemed one on the website) post them on here and see if anyone wants to trade.


----------



## danielle916

bur1196 said:


> You sign up on disneymovierewards.com, collect UNUSED codes, and enter them in on the website (only 1 movie code per movie per account). If you have unused codes that you don't want (maybe you have 2 of the same movie and you redeemed one on the website) post them on here and see if anyone wants to trade.


 
oh cool thanks!!


----------



## bur1196

danielle916 said:


> oh cool thanks!!



Also, you can redeem 1 blu ray and 1 dvd of the same movie, (2 different formats)...


----------



## danielle916

bur1196 said:


> Also, you can redeem 1 blu ray and 1 dvd of the same movie, (2 different formats)...


 

thats good to know i never knew that.....i will sub to the thread but i don't know if i will ever have any unused codes....since i know that once i use my code i don't think anyone else can use it, can they?


----------



## bur1196

danielle916 said:


> thats good to know i never knew that.....i will sub to the thread but i don't know if i will ever have any unused codes....since i know that once i use my code i don't think anyone else can use it, can they?



Sounds good and yes once you use a code, it cannot be used again...


----------



## LuvBooks

I have an extra Enchanted code that I will give you for your Game Plan, if still available.  Just let me know.  Email me at "ady06 at fsu dot edu" 

Thanks!


----------



## LuvBooks

Do you need any of the following code?  I would love to trade one for a blu-ray code that you may have. Just email me at "ady06 at fsu dot edu" if you would like to trade.

Extra codes that I have up for trade:

Nat Treasure 2
High School Musical 2
Ratatouille
Meet the Robinsons

Thanks!


----------



## zerohour1026

I have an extra Sleeping Beauty code, I'm looking for the code for Cars, The Game Plan, or College Road Trip. PM me if you want to trade.


----------



## disneyrewards

bur1196 im interseted in underdog blu and bridge blu i still have the nightmare blu if interested i think i have cars too.


----------



## matthewsgirl

Available for trade:

- Enchanted - 100 points
- Jungle Book 2 - 100 Points
- Little Mermaid - 100 Points
- Pirates 2 - 100 Points
- Pirates 3 -100 Points
- Ratatouille - 100 Points
- Toy Story 2 - 100 Points

Anyone interested in trading?

craigslistlvnv@yahoo.com


----------



## shoptomcom

Has anyone else noticed the difference between special edition and platinum edition and 2 disc edition, etc?  I have discovered it is hard to actually figure out what I need because people abbreviate the movie titles not realizing there are several varities.  So I have updated my used list with the exact movie titles as listed in my account.  I hope that makes it easier on the next person and I apologize for any confusion!

Disney Movie Rewards list for dmr-AT-shoptom.com

AVAILABLE TO TRADE OR SELL, make offer
2x Gameplan DVD
3x Hannah Montana 3D DVD
2x Little Mermaid: Ariels Begining DVD
2x Meet the Robinsons DVD
2x National Treasure 2 DVD
4x Pirates of the Caribbean 3 DVD
2x Ratatouille DVD
1x Santa clause 3 DVD

Buying anything not below, make offer!  Ebay ID arenafootballcards for ten years of references and more trading options.  New replacement BD cases also available.

USED - DO NOT NEED
101 Dalmatians Platinum Edition DVD  				
Aristocats Special Edition DVD  				
Bridge to Terabithia  				
Camp Rock: Rock Star Edition DVD  				
Cars  				
Cars: Blu-ray Disc Edition  				
Cinderella II: Dreams Come True Special Edition  				
College Road Trip DVD  				
Enchanted Blu-rayTM Hi Def  				
Enchanted DVD  				
Hannah Montana and Miley Cyrus: Best of Both Worlds Concert DVD  			
Hannah Montana: One In A Million DVD  				
High School Musical 2  				
Invincible: Blu-ray Disc Edition  				
Jump In!  				
Meet The Robinsons  				
Meet The Robinsons: Blu-ray Disc Edition  				
Minutemen DVD  				
My Friends Tigger and Pooh: Friendly Tails DVD  				
National Treasure 2: Book Of Secrets Blu-rayTM Hi Def  				
National Treasure 2: Book of Secrets DVD  				
National Treasure Collector's Edition Blu-ray™ Hi Def Edition  				
Peter Pan Platinum Edition  				
Pirates of the Caribbean: At World's End  				
Pirates of the Caribbean: At World's End: Blu-ray™ Hi-Def Edition  			
Pirates of the Caribbean: Blu-ray Disc Edition  				
Pirates of the Caribbean: Dead Man's Chest  				
Ratatouille  				
Ratatouille Blu-ray  				
Return to Halloweentown  				
Snow Buddies DVD
Survey Completed - 3  				
The Fox And The Hound 2  				
The Fox And The Hound 25th Anniversary Edition  				
The Game Plan Blu-rayTM Hi Def  				
The Game Plan DVD  				
The Jungle Book 2 Special Edition DVD  				
The Jungle Book 40th Anniversary Platinum Edition 
The Little Mermaid Special Edition 					
The Little Mermaid: Ariel's Beginning DVD 			
The Santa Clause 3: The Escape Clause  				
The Sword In The Stone: 45th Anniversary Special Edition DVD  				
Toy Story 10th Anniversary Edition DVD			
Underdog
WALL-E


----------



## bur1196

disneyrewards said:


> bur1196 im interseted in underdog blu and bridge blu i still have the nightmare blu if interested i think i have cars too.



Sent you a pm, thanks!


----------



## disneyrewards

pmed back


----------



## Seewhatimesdone

Hey guys, I have a sleeping beauty code that I would like to trade!


----------



## bur1196

Seewhatimesdone said:


> Hey guys, I have a sleeping beauty code that I would like to trade!



I might be interested, send me a pm, thanks!


----------



## LuvBooks

Thanks for the great trade


----------



## LuvBooks

Hello Everyone

*I have several codes left to trade . . . *
Enchanted
College Roadtrip
Meet the Robinsons
Ratatouille
High School Musical 2
National Treasure 2
1 Mystery Code


*I need anything, but the following. . . *
101 Dalmatians II: Patch 
101 Dalmatians Platinum Edition DVD 
A Bug's Life 2-Disc Collector's Edition DVD 
Aristocats Special Edition DVD 
Baby Einstein:  My First Signs 
Baby Einstein: Discovering Shapes
Bridge to Terabithia 
Camp Rock: Rock Star Edition DVD 
Cars 
Cinderella II: Dreams Come True Special Edition 
College Road Trip DVD 
Cory In The House: All Star Edition 
Enchanted DVD 
Hannah Montana and Miley Cyrus: Best of Both Worlds Concert DVD 
Hannah Montana: Life's What You Make It 
Hannah Montana: One in a Million
High School Musical II: Extended Edition
Hocus Pocus
Jump In! 
Meet The Robinsons 
Mickey Mouse Clubhouse: Mickey's Great Clubhouse Hunt 
Mickey Mouse Clubhouse: Mickey's Storybook Surprises DVD 
Mickey Mouse Clubhouse: Mickey's Treat 
My Friends Tigger & Pooh: Super Sleuth Christmas Movie 
National Treasure 2: Book of Secrets DVD 
Peter Pan In Return To Never Land Pixie-Powered Edition 
Peter Pan Platinum Edition 
Phineas and Ferb
Pirate of the Caribbean: At Worlds End
Pirate of the Caribbean: At Worlds End (Blu-Ray)
Pirates of the Caribbean: Dead Man's Chest 
Ratatouille 
Robin Hood Most Wanted Edition DVD 
Santa Claus III
Snow Buddies DVD 
The Aristocats
The Cheetah Girls 2 
The Jungle Book 40th Anniversary Platinum Edition 
The Little Mermaid Special Edition 
The Little Mermaid: Ariel's Beginning DVD 
The Santa Clause 3: The Escape Clause 
Tim Burtons Nightmare
Tim Burton’s Nightmare (Blu-Ray)
Twitches Too

I also need almost anything Blu-Ray!
Please PM me or email me at (ady06 at fsu dot edu)

Thanks!


----------



## disneyrewards

i need 135 more points i have nightmare before christmas blu if anyone wants to trade i need very little codes 1 currently have 10865 points so send me what you have for trade either email or pm xbox360massacre@gmail.com


----------



## danielle916

I am just amazed and jealous, how do you all get all those codes 2x........
kwim?
do you buy 2 movies each?


----------



## np4gp

Holy cow - I want to know how to get that many codes...lol!  I have been looking on eBay but it seems to be the same codes over and over again that are being sold.  I only have 2250points and I am foolishly saving for the Character meet...needless to say, I need lots of codes.  But I am willing to buy if anyone is willing to sell -


----------



## disneyrewards

raid the video store lol


----------



## baychey

I have a national treasure 2 looking to trade 

I'm just starting out, so I don't really have any


----------



## disneyrewards

got nightmare before christmas and sleeping beauty blu ray up for grabs


----------



## baychey

disneyrewards said:


> got nightmare before christmas and sleeping beauty blu ray up for grabs



I sent you mail


----------



## Seewhatimesdone

Anyone need a Sleeping Beauty??


----------



## np4gp

Seewhatimesdone said:


> Anyone need a Sleeping Beauty??



I need sleeping Beauty.  Will trade or buy


----------



## pinkdiamonds84

I have...

Underdog
Santa Clause 3
Ratatouille
Enchanted
Game Plan
High School Musical 2
Meet The Robinsons
Pirates 3: At World's End
National Treasure 2
Hannah Montana 3D

I need...

Sleeping Beauty, 101 Dalmations 2, most baby/little einsteins, most blu-rays, & lots more!!


----------



## danielle916

if i use a code, no one else can use it?
I noticed that i am not allowed to enter more then 1 code per movie, (unless its a blu ray) but i wasn't sure if someone else can use a code that I already used...


----------



## bur1196

danielle916 said:


> if i use a code, no one else can use it?
> I noticed that i am not allowed to enter more then 1 code per movie, (unless its a blu ray) but i wasn't sure if someone else can use a code that I already used...



You cannot use a code more than once...


----------



## minniegirl25

I received your PM, but cannot send PM's back yet I only have 5 posts.  I would be interested in any of your Blu-Rays except Pirates AWE I already have.  I will send Chronicles as soon as I hear from you, you can post here with minniegirl25 as the subject and I will check.  You can send me 1 of the Blu-Rays you don't know and I will let you know which one it is.  Looking forward to the trade, I am really close to my goal!  Thank you!!


----------



## shoptomcom

Does anyone need an *Enchanted DVD* code?  I have access to several of them!

Disney Movie Rewards list for dmr-AT-shoptom.com

AVAILABLE TO TRADE OR SELL, make offer
1x Gameplan DVD
1x Hannah Montana and Miley Cyrus: Best of Both Worlds Concert DVD
1x Meet the Robinsons DVD
1x National Treasure 2 DVD
3x Pirates of the Caribbean 3 DVD
1x Ratatouille DVD


----------



## bur1196

minniegirl25 said:


> I received your PM, but cannot send PM's back yet I only have 5 posts.  I would be interested in any of your Blu-Rays except Pirates AWE I already have.  I will send Chronicles as soon as I hear from you, you can post here with minniegirl25 as the subject and I will check.  You can send me 1 of the Blu-Rays you don't know and I will let you know which one it is.  Looking forward to the trade, I am really close to my goal!  Thank you!!



Sent you a pm, thanks!


----------



## Darkkenpachi

Does anybody have the new high school musical worth 125 for trade?
I am also looking specifically for sleeping beauty, camp rock, and hannah montana best of both worlds blu ray. just let me know what you got to trade.


I got for trade

Cars Dvd
Jungle Book 2 DVD
Nightmare before Christmas Blu-ray/saludos amigos
102 dalmations patch's london adventure
little einsteins christmas wish
schoolhouse rock election edition

plus I can get a hold of a few more. let me know what you need


----------



## jrcastle83

i have points for  	Princess Diaries 2: Royal Engagement DVD  75 points
Remember The Titans Director's Cut DVD  75 points
Handy Manny: Tooling Around 75 points
The Tigger Movie DVD  75 points
High School Musical 2 100 points
if you have any that i don't have listed  i am not picky just need points will trade what i have listed for others


----------



## jrcastle83

i have Princess Diaries 2: Royal Engagement DVD ,Remember The Titans Director's Cut DVD,Handy Manny: Tooling Around ,The Tigger Movie DVD,High School Musical 2,


----------



## np4gp

jrcastle83 said:


> i have Princess Diaries 2: Royal Engagement DVD ,Remember The Titans Director's Cut DVD,Handy Manny: Tooling Around ,The Tigger Movie DVD,High School Musical 2,



Would you be interested in selling any of your codes?  I would take all of them except HSM 2.  I also have a few to trade.  Let me know.



Darkkenpachi said:


> Does anybody have the new high school musical worth 125 for trade?
> I am also looking specifically for sleeping beauty, camp rock, and hannah montana best of both worlds blu ray. just let me know what you got to trade.
> 
> Cars Dvd
> Jungle Book 2 DVD
> Nightmare before Christmas Blu-ray/saludos amigos
> 102 dalmations patch's london adventure
> little einsteins christmas wish
> schoolhouse rock election edition
> 
> plus I can get a hold of a few more. let me know what you need



I would be interested in buying your codes.  I have a few to trade, but mostly the same stuff everyone else has...lol.  Let me know if you are interested.
I got for trade


----------



## Darkkenpachi

jrcastle83 said:


> i have Princess Diaries 2: Royal Engagement DVD ,Remember The Titans Director's Cut DVD,Handy Manny: Tooling Around ,The Tigger Movie DVD,High School Musical 2,




I sent you a pm I already but I need princess diaries 2, remember the titan's, and the tigger movie.

get back to me so we can work out something


np4gp sorry I only want to trade my codes for others.


----------



## np4gp

Darkkenpachi said:


> I sent you a pm I already but I need princess diaries 2, remember the titan's, and the tigger movie.
> 
> get back to me so we can work out something
> 
> 
> np4gp sorry I only want to trade my codes for others.



I have for trade
Pirates 3
Game Plan
Ratatouille x2
and a mystery code

Anyone interested in trading let me know


----------



## WymerMom

Havent been online in a while but when I was gone I got a few new codes. This is what I currently have to offer:

nt2 
nt2 blu 
arials beginning 
snow buddies 
Underdog 
game plan 
High school musical 2
camp rock 
jungle book 
jungle book2 
narnia blu 
Hannah montana best of both worlds 3-d 
hannah montana one in a million 
college rd trip blu  
college rd trip 
wizards of waverly place/enchanted
enchanted 
mystery code 
peter pan plat 
sword and the stone 
camp rock 
CRONICLES OF NARNIA BLU

I have decided I am only willing to trade at this time NOT SELLING maybe consider buying though.


----------



## disneyrewards

i only need 135 points can some please help i will give you extra codes when i get some i just wanna order my tv and it has been driving me crazy it would be very appreciated thanks


----------



## TheDomsMom

I have The Little Mermaid Ariels beginning.

Need 
Tinkerbell
Pocahontas
Original Little Mermaid
National Treasure Blu-Ray
Bridge to Teribethia


----------



## disneyrewards

need 35 points urr


----------



## disneyrewards

got the points but it does say error on the 23 in samsung contacted disney so i dont know


----------



## Stitch's O'hana

I will able to get an extra Tinkerbell code, if anyone is going to need that one.  We can make a trade, just send me a pm of what you have up for trade for it.  Thanks!


----------



## LuvBooks

I have several codes to trade including. . . 
Tinker Bell (New)
Meet the Robinsons
Ratatouille
National Treasure 2
1 Mystery Code

I need anything, *but *the following. . . 
101 Dalmatians II: Patch 
101 Dalmatians Platinum Edition DVD 
A Bug's Life 2-Disc Collector's Edition DVD 
Aristocats Special Edition DVD 
Baby Einstein:  My First Signs 
Baby Einstein: Discovering Shapes
Bridge to Terabithia 
Camp Rock: Rock Star Edition DVD 
Cars 
Cinderella II: Dreams Come True Special Edition 
Cinderella III: A Twist in Time
College Road Trip DVD 
Cory In The House: All Star Edition 
Enchanted DVD 
Hannah Montana and Miley Cyrus: Best of Both Worlds Concert DVD 
Hannah Montana: Life's What You Make It 
Hannah Montana: One in a Million
High School Musical II: Extended Edition
Hocus Pocus
Invinsible (Blu-Ray)
Jump In! 
Meet The Robinsons 
Mickey Mouse Clubhouse: Mickey's Great Clubhouse Hunt 
Mickey Mouse Clubhouse: Mickey's Storybook Surprises DVD 
Mickey Mouse Clubhouse: Mickey's Treat 
My Friends Tigger & Pooh: Super Sleuth Christmas Movie 
National Treasure 2: Book of Secrets DVD 
Peter Pan In Return To Never Land Pixie-Powered Edition 
Peter Pan Platinum Edition 
Phineas and Ferb
Pirates of the Caribean (Blu-Ray)
Pirates of the Caribbean: At Worlds End
Pirates of the Caribbean: At Worlds End (Blu-Ray)
Pirates of the Caribbean: Dead Man's Chest 
Ratatouille 
Robin Hood Most Wanted Edition DVD 
Santa Claus III
Snow Buddies DVD 
The Aristocats
The Cheetah Girls 2 
The Jungle Book 40th Anniversary Platinum Edition 
The Little Mermaid Special Edition 
The Little Mermaid: Ariel's Beginning DVD 
The Santa Clause 3: The Escape Clause 
Tim Burtons Nightmare
Tim Burton’s Nightmare (Blu-Ray)
Tinker Bell
Twitches Too

Please PM me or email me at ady06@fsu.edu

Thanks!


----------



## robandkelly13

I was wanting to know if anyone has the codes for Sleeping Beauty and Ariels begining. These codes come on the back of the Walmart gift sets, we have the Tinkerbell just got it today, and had no clue that if you buy the others you get a free tinkerbell box.  Thanks! Rob


----------



## bur1196

I have the following codes left:

DVD
College Road Trip
Echanted
Hannah Montana 3D Concert
Hannah Montana: Life's What You Make It
National Treasure 2
Pirates 3
Ratatouille
The Game Plan

Blu Ray
Camp Rock Blu Ray
National Treasure 2 Blu Ray??? (not sure if it works, can send 1st)
Pirates of The Caribbean: AWE Blu Ray
Ratatouille Blu Ray??? The Chronicles Of Narnia Blu Ray

Send me a pm if interested...Thanks!


----------



## WymerMom

I still have these codes available for trade 

nt2 
nt2 blu 
arials beginning 
snow buddies
game plan 
jungle book2 
Hannah montana best of both worlds 3-d 
hannah montana one in a million 
college rd trip blu 
college rd trip 
enchanted 
mystery code ????
peter pan plat 
Enchanted Blu ray 
Ratatouille Blu Ray
World End Blu Ray
Cars Blu ray
Tinker Bell
National Treasure 1 Blu
Meet the robinsons
camp rock

Willing to trade for almost anything at this point except ones I already have listed above. Thanks


----------



## Darkkenpachi

*repost*


----------



## Stitch's O'hana

I have one more extra Tinkerbell code up for trade, just send me a pm if you would like to trade. Thanks


----------



## WymerMom

I have some movie ticket stubs I would be willing to trade for codes. These are worth 50 points each (Max of 4 per account)
I have 
4College Road Trip 
8Chronicles of Narnia 

Would be willing to mail them. Just let me know


----------



## Stitch's O'hana

Just wanted to let everyone know, that all my Tinkerbell codes are gone.

But I might be able to get more, will let you guy's know if I get more.


----------



## World Bouncer

What is the largest redemption anyone has made on here... has anyone done the disney trip?


----------



## WymerMom

World Bouncer said:


> What is the largest redemption anyone has made on here... has anyone done the disney trip?



I have gotten the Princess TV for my daughter.


----------



## disneyrewards

tried to get the 23in samsung but it is out off stock i have finally saved a total off 11005 points


----------



## JudyS

World Bouncer said:


> What is the largest redemption anyone has made on here... has anyone done the disney trip?


I was wondering the exact same question!  Is it even *possible* to do the Disney trip?  (Without, like buying every Disney movie on Blu-ray *and* seeing it in the theater 4 times, or something?  Is anyone trying to go for this?

Also, it says the trip is for _first time visitors_ to WDW.  Anyone know whether people are eligible even if they've gone there before?


----------



## D.DUCKMENOW

i'll let you know soon enough


----------



## WymerMom

JudyS said:


> I was wondering the exact same question!  Is it even *possible* to do the Disney trip?  (Without, like buying every Disney movie on Blu-ray *and* seeing it in the theater 4 times, or something?  Is anyone trying to go for this?
> 
> Also, it says the trip is for _first time visitors_ to WDW.  Anyone know whether people are eligible even if they've gone there before?



I am wondering IF disney will be choosy as to who can redeem this prize. I know the rules say they can ask for proof i.e. as in the code sheets. How would they actually prove you have or have not been to disney? I have figured that to get 22000 points you have to have almost all of the movies and the ticket stubs. So either buy a ton of movies or trade your heart away lol.


----------



## np4gp

For anyone looking to make a buck - I am happy to buy codes.  I only have a few of my own to trade and they are ones that most people seem to already have extras of themselves...lol.  Anyway, PM me if at all interested.


----------



## World Bouncer

We are going to go for it... 

It will take a while to save the codes, but there are enough of them out there plus the ones being added all the time and the movie stubs.

If for some reason we can't get the trip when the times comes.. it will be a little let down, but on the other hand.... we will have lots of points to shop with!

On that note... we are willing to buy codes or trade codes for Disney merchandise and pins!


----------



## starcrzy

I have an extra Tinkerbell code.  If interested let me know what you have to trade.  pm me or email me at nonna21@hotmail.com.


----------



## devils_gurl05

Hey guys. I'm new to this message board and I am wanting to do some trades if anyone wants to! I have 8 movie codes so far. The movies I have are

Twitches Too
Pirates of the Caribbean: Dead Man's Chest
My Friends Tigger and Pooh: Friendly Tails
Baby Einstein: My First Signs
Halloweentown Double Feature
Return to Halloweentown
Tinker Bell
The Little Mermaid: Ariel's Beginning

So if anyone wants to do a trade, let me know. IM me at devils_gurl05 on Yahoo

Thanks!

Jessica


----------



## shoptomcom

AVAILABLE TO TRADE OR SELL, make offer:

Ariel's Beginning
Enchanted DVD
Gameplan DVD
Hannah Montana 3D
Meet the Robinsons
National Treasure 2 DVD
Pirates of the Caribbean 3 At World's End DVD
Ratatouille DVD
Underdog DVD


----------



## newfamilyman

I'm at 16,000 points, and I'm starting to get a sinking feeling that they will make it impossible to get that 22,000 point prize. When I called them today about a missing code, they tried to tell me that because I bought the movie on E-Bay, they are not going to count those points. They seemed pretty disinterested when I told them that this was a clear violation of their own terms and conditions. I guess because I'm so far deep, I will keep going for the big prize and see what happens if it is never made available.


----------



## shoptomcom

newfamilyman, if you or anyone else decides to give up, please keep me in mind.  I am looking for a 11,500 point account to buy and redeem for stuff.  Please PM me a price anyone!


----------



## pinkdiamonds84

I have...

Underdog
Santa Clause 3
Ratatouille
Enchanted
Game Plan
High School Musical 2
Meet The Robinsons
Pirates 3: At World's End
National Treasure 2
Hannah Montana 3D
Camp Rock


----------



## cardier

Hello,
I have multiple copies of:
Game Plan
Pirates 3
Enchanted
Ratatouille
Snow Buddies 

I am hoping to trade for other titles. Especially looking for:

Sleeping Beauty
Tinkerbell
Hannah Montana
Camp Rock
Nightmare Before Christmas

Please email me at karen at cardier dot net (apparently doesn't like my email address) about this.

Thank you,
Karen


----------



## starcrzy

My Tinkerbell code is gone....


----------



## starcrzy

shoptomom, I sent you a pm with the tinkerbell code last night.  Could you please pm me with your Meet the Robinson's code?  Thanks.


----------



## p&psgramma

looking to trade movie reward points if have any I don't have I have several extras.


----------



## p&psgramma

new at this can't seem to be able to e-mail people on here so if any wants to trade I have several extra points. tanner zero eight at msn com


----------



## p&psgramma

I have these movies to trade if anyones interested,    game plan-8 ,national treasure2-3 ,poc dead mans chest-3,poc worlds end-6,santa clause3-1,high school musical 2-1,tigger&pooh x-mas movie-1,meet the robinsons-1,101 dalmations platinum-1,cinderella 2-1,cinderella 3-5,little mermaid special edition-1,ariel beginnings-7,ratatouille-2,tinkerbell-8


----------



## p&psgramma

To LUV BOOKS I cannot send e-mails yet so don"t know how to contact you I don't need rat. I have 2 extras,but what do you need?


----------



## shoptomcom

starcrzy said:


> shoptomom, I sent you a pm with the tinkerbell code last night.  Could you please pm me with your Meet the Robinson's code?  Thanks.



I finally checked in and sent your code.  Please let me know if you didn't receive it yet.


----------



## evalalich84

I have extra "Wall-E" DVD codes for trade. Interested? Please private message me with what title(s) you have available to trade. Thanks!


----------



## evalalich84

I also have extra codes for:

"The Jungle Book" DVD
"Ratatouille" DVD

Interested? Please private message me with what title(s) you have available to trade. Thanks!


----------



## zerohour1026

i have an extra little mermaid code (100 points) and an extra birthday code (only worth 25 points). i am looking for tinkerbell, hannah montana 3d, or camp rock codes. email me at brj1026 @aol.com


----------



## D.DUCKMENOW

World Bouncer said:


> We are going to go for it...
> 
> It will take a while to save the codes, but there are enough of them out there plus the ones being added all the time and the movie stubs.
> 
> If for some reason we can't get the trip when the times comes.. it will be a little let down, but on the other hand.... we will have lots of points to shop with!
> 
> On that note... we are willing to buy codes or trade codes for Disney merchandise and pins!






22,000 points for a trip. why bother, it's been currently unavailible for months. if there going to give us something big to save for, at least have it in stock. anybody else close to the 22,000 point level yet?


----------



## LuvBooks

I have a bunch of exta Ratatouille codes.  I am willing to trade for almost any other code.  Anyone out there need a Ratatouille?  Just PM me or email me at ady06@fsu.edu.


----------



## Fantemlord

I have a Cars, Little Mermaid, and Ratouille codes to trade.


----------



## newfamilyman

D.DUCKMENOW said:


> 22,000 points for a trip. why bother, it's been currently unavailible for months. if there going to give us something big to save for, at least have it in stock. anybody else close to the 22,000 point level yet?



That's exactly how I feel, too. Has it ever actually been available? I'm almost at 18,000 points, and I'm prepared to fight once I get to 22,000 and it still is not offered.


----------



## LuvBooks

Hey Everyone!

I have a mystery code that starts with HMJ. It must be one of the movies in the list below because the DMR site tells me I already have it. If there is anyone out that would like to try the code out to see if it is something they need and if it works for you then we can trade anything that you have. Just IM me and let me know. Thanks!

101 Dalmatians II: Patch 
101 Dalmatians Platinum Edition DVD 
A Bug's Life 2-Disc Collector's Edition DVD 
Baby Einstein: My First Signs 
Baby Einstein: Discovering Shapes
Bridge to Terabithia 
Bridge to Terabithia Blu-Ray
Camp Rock: Rock Star Edition DVD 
Cars 
Cinderella II: Dreams Come True Special Edition 
Cinderella III: A Twist in Time
College Road Trip DVD 
College Road Trip Blu-Ray
Cory In The House: All Star Edition 
Enchanted DVD 
Hannah Montana and Miley Cyrus: Best of Both Worlds Concert DVD 
Hannah Montana: Life's What You Make It 
Hannah Montana: One in a Million
High School Musical II: Extended Edition
Hocus Pocus
Invinsible (Blu-Ray)
Jump In! 
Meet The Robinsons 
Meet the Robinsons Blu-Ray
Mickey Mouse Clubhouse: Mickey's Great Clubhouse Hunt 
Mickey Mouse Clubhouse: Mickey's Storybook Surprises DVD 
Mickey Mouse Clubhouse: Mickey's Treat 
My Friends Tigger & Pooh: Super Sleuth Christmas Movie 
National Treasure 2: Book of Secrets DVD 
Peter Pan In Return To Never Land Pixie-Powered Edition 
Peter Pan Platinum Edition 
Phineas and Ferb
Pirates of the Caribean (Blu-Ray)
Pirates of the Caribbean: At Worlds End
Pirates of the Caribbean: At Worlds End (Blu-Ray)
Pirates of the Caribbean: Dead Man's Chest 
Ratatouille 
Ratatouille Blu-Ray
Robin Hood Most Wanted Edition DVD 
Santa Claus III
Santa Claus III Blu-Ray
Snow Buddies DVD 
The Aristocats
The Cheetah Girls 2 
The Game Plan
The Jungle Book 40th Anniversary Platinum Edition 
The Little Mermaid Special Edition 
The Little Mermaid: Ariel's Beginning DVD 
Tim Burtons Nightmare
Tim Burtons Nightmare (Blu-Ray)
Tinker Bell
Twitches Too


----------



## bur1196

I have the following still for trade:

*DVDs*
Echanted
Hannah Montana 3D Concert
National Treasure 2
Pirates 3
Ratatouille
The Game Plan

*Blu Rays*
National Treasure 2 Blu Ray???
Pirates of The Caribbean: AWE Blu Ray
Ratatouille Blu Ray???
The Nightmare Before Christmas Blu Ray
The Santa Clause 3 Blu Ray

PM me to trade...Thanks!


----------



## LuvBooks

Great trade Blur1196!  Thanks!


----------



## bur1196

LuvBooks said:


> Great trade Blur1196!  Thanks!



Same to you and thanks again


----------



## matthewsgirl

I have the following codes available for trade:

1 - Chronicles Of Narnia: Prince Caspian - 100 points
1 - Ratatouille - 100 Points


----------



## staticjosh

I've got the following for trade... email me and tell me which ones you've got to swap! Im looking for any I don't already have.

Thanks
JD

JD28270
at
hotmail


Nightmare Before Christmas DVD
Walle 3 disc DVD
Sleeping Beauty BluRay
National Treasure 2 BluRay
tinkerbell DVD
Cars DVD
Sleeping Beauty DVD
Snow Buddies DVD
101 Damations cartoon DVD
Jungle Book 2 DVD
102 Dalmations Live Action DVD


----------



## cardier

Hi,
I was wondering if anyone had any extra Sleeping Beauty and/or Narnia codes? I am trying to get the collectors coins off the sweepstakes coins, and those are the two codes I am lacking.

I would be willing to trade Game Plan, Enchanted, or Pirates 3 for either of them.

Thanks,
Karen


----------



## evalalich84

I have the following DVD codes (worth 100 points each) available for trade:
8 X Wall-E
2 X The Chronicles Of Narnia: Prince Caspian 
1 X 101 Dalmatians
1 X The Jungle Book
1 X Ratatouille

I already have codes for:
Survey
WALL-E Website Game

The Chronicles Of Narnia: Prince Caspian Blu-ray™ Hi-Def  
College Road Trip Blu-ray™ Hi-Def 
Enchanted Blu-ray™ Hi-Def
The Game Plan: Blu-ray™ Hi-Def
Pirates of the Caribbean: At World's End: Blu-ray™ Hi-Def
Underdog: Blu-ray™ Hi-Def
WALL-E Blu-ray™ Hi-Def 

101 Dalmatians Platinum Edition DVD
The Chronicles Of Narnia: Prince Caspian DVD 
Cinderella II: Dreams Come True Special Edition DVD
Cinderella III: A Twist In Time  DVD
College Road Trip DVD	
Enchanted DVD 
The Game Plan DVD
Hannah Montana and Miley Cyrus: Best of Both Worlds Concert DVD
Hannah Montana DVD Game DVD
High School Musical DVD Game DVD
The Jungle Book 40th Anniversary Platinum Edition DVD
The Little Mermaid: Ariel's Beginning DVD
The Little Mermaid Special Edition DVD
Meet The Robinsons DVD
National Treasure 2: Book of Secrets DVD
Peter Pan Platinum Edition DVD
Pirates of the Caribbean: At World's End DVD
Pixar Short Films Collection Volume 1 DVD
Ratatouille DVD
Robin Hood Most Wanted Edition DVD
Sleeping Beauty 50th Anniversary Platinum Edition DVD 
The Sword In The Stone: 45th Anniversary Special Edition DVD  	 	
The Many Adventures of Winnie the Pooh: The Friendship Edition DVD 
Tim Burton's The Nightmare Before Christmas Collector's Edition DVD  	
Tinker Bell DVD 
Underdog DVD 
WALL-E DVD 

PM me if you want to trade. Thanks!


----------



## pinkdiamonds84

newfamilyman said:


> That's exactly how I feel, too. Has it ever actually been available? I'm almost at 18,000 points, and I'm prepared to fight once I get to 22,000 and it still is not offered.



I haven't even been able to get the 700 point jack skellington!! My nephew would love that!! Booo...

(this is what I have...)

Underdog
Santa Clause 3
Ratatouille
Enchanted
Game Plan
High School Musical 2
Meet The Robinsons
Pirates 3: At World's End
National Treasure 2
Hannah Montana 3D
Camp Rock
Prince Caspian
Wall-E

I need Tinkerbell, Sleeping Beauty, most blu-rays, most mickey mouse clubhouse or other kid shows...just PM me and tell me what you have =)


----------



## sperd-ryder

Hey pinkdiamonds84 I'm trading a prince caspian code for a wall-e code


----------



## kesharn81

where do i find them??


----------



## sperd-ryder

kesharn81 said:


> where do i find them??



Find what?


----------



## Awilliams3557

I have a code for Wall-E and I think four for the new Narnia Prince Caspain movie.

I would like to trade for some I dont have.  I dont have any blue ray and I dont have many (if any) of the older ones as I just started collecting them.


Anyone want to trade?


----------



## pinkdiamonds84

sperd-ryder said:


> Hey pinkdiamonds84 I'm trading a prince caspian code for a wall-e code



I'm not sure what you mean but I have both of those...do you have any others?


----------



## Darkkenpachi

I currently have for trade

Wall E Blu Ray
Chronicles of Narnia Blu Ray 
Cars DVD

Looking for Sleeping Beauty, Tinkerbell, or Hannah Montana Blu Ray codes or High School Musical 1 in exchange especially.


----------



## sperd-ryder

pinkdiamonds84 said:


> I'm not sure what you mean but I have both of those...do you have any others?



I was just seein if you wanted to trade a wall-e code that's all i'm looking for at the moment and I'm only trading prince caspian


----------



## Awilliams3557

sperd-ryder said:


> I was just seein if you wanted to trade a wall-e code that's all i'm looking for at the moment and I'm only trading prince caspian



I have a wall e code but I dont need the prince caspain.  if yuo have anything else to trade I would be interested.


----------



## sperd-ryder

Awilliams3557 said:


> I have a wall e code but I dont need the prince caspain.  if yuo have anything else to trade I would be interested.



I'm sorry I only have caspian but I'll give you two of them so you could trade them for two others


----------



## TinkerTam

I have these for trade. I really need *Sleeping Beauty* and whatever else. 


The Chronicles Of Narnia: Prince Caspian
Ratatouille
WALL-E
Tinker Bell 
101 Dalmatians II
Cinderella III
The Little Mermaid: Ariel's Beginning 
Peter Pan In Return To Never Land 
Robin Hood Most Wanted Edition 
Enchanted DVD  
Underdog  	
The Fox And The Hound 2  	
101 Dalmatians Platinum Edition DVD  	
Pirates of the Caribbean: At World's End
Aristocats Special Edition DVD  	
The Jungle Book  
Peter Pan
Pirates of the Caribbean: Dead Man's Chest  	 
The Little Mermaid Special Edition  	 
Cars


----------



## Awilliams3557

sperd-ryder said:


> I'm sorry I only have caspian but I'll give you two of them so you could trade them for two others



I already have that with extra to trade.


----------



## shoptomcom

Disney Movie Rewards list for dmr@shoptom.com

AVAILABLE TO TRADE OR SELL, make offer:

Chronicles Of Narnia: Prince Caspian DVD
Enchanted DVD
Game Plan DVD
National Treasure 2: Book of Secrets DVD
Pirates of the Caribbean: At World's End
Ratatouille
WALL*E Website Game - 50 DMR Bonus Points

Ebay store ShopTom.com for ten years of references and more trading options.  New replacement BD cases also available.

_My used lists are very long as I am funding three accounts so please email me what you have available and what you want from me._


----------



## ExplosionZ

I have 2 Wall*E to trade for almost anything.  If you have a pin or other points I would be happy to share mine.  dvcblog[at]gmail.com


----------



## LuvBooks

Hello Everyone

*I have several codes to trade including. . . *
Enchanted
Cars
Ratatouille
Wall-E
College Road Trip
National Treasure 2
Hannah Montana: 3D Concert
Wizards of Waverly Place: Wizards School


I need anything, *but *the following. . . 
101 Dalmatians II: Patch 
101 Dalmatians Platinum Edition DVD 
A Bug's Life 2-Disc Collector's Edition DVD 
Baby Einstein:  My First Signs 
Baby Einstein: Discovering Shapes
Bedknobs and Broomsticks
Bridge to Terabithia 
Bridge to Terabithia Blu-Ray
Camp Rock: Rock Star Edition DVD 
Cars 
Cinderella II: Dreams Come True Special Edition 
Cinderella III: A Twist in Time
College Road Trip DVD 
College Road Trip Blu-Ray
Cory In The House: All Star Edition 
Darkwing Duck Vol. 2
Dumbo Big Top Edition
Enchanted DVD 
Hannah Montana and Miley Cyrus: Best of Both Worlds Concert DVD 
Hannah Montana: Life's What You Make It 
Hannah Montana: One in a Million
Hannah Montana: Pop Star
High School Musical II: Extended Edition
Hocus Pocus
Invincible (Blu-Ray)
Jump In! 
Mary Poppins
Meet the Robinsons 
Meet the Robinsons Blu-Ray
Mickey Mouse Clubhouse: Mickey's Great Clubhouse Hunt 
Mickey Mouse Clubhouse: Mickey's Storybook Surprises DVD 
Mickey Mouse Clubhouse: Mickey's Treat 
My Friends Tigger & Pooh: Super Sleuth Christmas Movie 
National Treasure 2: Book of Secrets DVD 
National Treasure 2: Book of Secrets Blu-Ray 
Peter Pan: Return To Never Land: Pixie-Powered Edition 
Peter Pan Platinum Edition 
Phineas and Ferb
Pirates of the Caribbean (Blu-Ray)
Pirates of the Caribbean: At Worlds End
Pirates of the Caribbean: At Worlds End (Blu-Ray)
Pirates of the Caribbean: Dead Man's Chest 
Ratatouille 
Ratatouille Blu-Ray
Return to Halloween
Robin Hood Most Wanted Edition DVD 
Santa Claus III
Santa Claus III Blu-Ray
Snow Buddies DVD 
The Aristocats
The Cheetah Girls 2 
The Chronicles of Narnia: Prince Caspian
The Game Plan
The Jungle Book 40th Anniversary Platinum Edition 
The Jungle Book 2
The Little Mermaid Special Edition 
The Little Mermaid: Ariel's Beginning DVD 
Tim Burtons Nightmare
Tim Burton’s Nightmare (Blu-Ray)
Tinker Bell
Twitches Too
Wall-E
Wizards of Waverly Place: Wizards School

Please PM me or email me at (ady06 at fsu dot edu)

Thanks!


----------



## ExplosionZ

I now have 2 Wall*E, one Enchanted and one Ratatouille.  I need Prince Caspian.  I will trade almost any combination of these for the one Prince Caspian.


----------



## tamtam83

To trade I have:
3 cars
1 Pirates 2: Dead mans chest.

I DO NOT need:
High School Musical 2
The Little Mermaid: Ariel's Beginning DVD  
Hannah Montana and Miley Cyrus: Best of Both Worlds Concert DVD  	 	
The Cheetah Girls 2  
Cars  
Pirates of the Caribbean: Dead Man's Chest
 Pirates of the Caribbean: At World's End  
Ratatouille  
Tim Burton's The Nightmare Before Christmas Collector's Edition DVD  	
National Treasure 2: Book of Secrets DVD

please email me:  tamarajhyde (at) gmail . com


----------- EDIT---------
I'm done trading for right now.  Need more friends so I can have their codes!!!  =)


----------



## tamtam83

newfamilyman said:


> That's exactly how I feel, too. Has it ever actually been available? I'm almost at 18,000 points, and I'm prepared to fight once I get to 22,000 and it still is not offered.


You're almost at 18,000 points?!?!?!?!
HOLY COW!!!!
Good job!!!!  That's amazing!


----------



## evalalich84

I have the following DVD codes (worth 100 points each) available for trade:
7 X Wall-E
2 X The Chronicles Of Narnia: Prince Caspian
1 X 101 Dalmatians
1 X The Jungle Book
1 X Ratatouille

I already have codes for:
Survey
WALL-E Website Game

The Chronicles Of Narnia: Prince Caspian Blu-ray™ Hi-Def
College Road Trip Blu-ray™ Hi-Def
Enchanted Blu-ray™ Hi-Def
The Game Plan: Blu-ray™ Hi-Def
Pirates of the Caribbean: At World's End: Blu-ray™ Hi-Def
Underdog: Blu-ray™ Hi-Def
WALL-E Blu-ray™ Hi-Def

101 Dalmatians Platinum Edition DVD
Cars DVD
The Chronicles Of Narnia: Prince Caspian DVD
Cinderella II: Dreams Come True Special Edition DVD
Cinderella III: A Twist In Time DVD
College Road Trip DVD
Enchanted DVD
The Game Plan DVD
Hannah Montana and Miley Cyrus: Best of Both Worlds Concert DVD
Hannah Montana DVD Game DVD
High School Musical DVD Game DVD
The Jungle Book 40th Anniversary Platinum Edition DVD
The Little Mermaid: Ariel's Beginning DVD
The Little Mermaid Special Edition DVD
Meet The Robinsons DVD
National Treasure 2: Book of Secrets DVD
Peter Pan Platinum Edition DVD
Pirates of the Caribbean: At World's End DVD
Pixar Short Films Collection Volume 1 DVD
Ratatouille DVD
Robin Hood Most Wanted Edition DVD
Sleeping Beauty 50th Anniversary Platinum Edition DVD
The Sword In The Stone: 45th Anniversary Special Edition DVD
The Many Adventures of Winnie the Pooh: The Friendship Edition DVD
Tim Burton's The Nightmare Before Christmas Collector's Edition DVD
Tinker Bell DVD
Underdog DVD
WALL-E DVD

PM me if you want to trade. Thanks!


----------



## matthewsgirl

I really need the Tinkerbell/Wal-Mart code. Let me know if you have it!

I have the following codes available for trade:

1 - Chronicles Of Narnia: Prince Caspian - 100 points
1 - Ratatouille - 100 Points


----------



## Darkkenpachi

add me to the list of people who have enough points for the tv but can't redeem for it. 

I have for trade

chronicles of narnia 1 blu ray
hannah montana livin rock


----------



## arenaball

Hi all, 
Newbie to this board here. Looking to trade codes for codes I'm missing.

I have these codes to trade:

Pirates of the Caribbean: Dead Man's Chest DVD
The Fox And The Hound 2 DVD
Cinderella III: A Twist In Time DVD
Dinosaurs - The Complete Third & Fourth Seasons DVD
Hannah Montana: Pop Star Profile - Volume 2 DVD
The Suite Life of Zack & Cody: Sweet Suite Victory (Volume 2) DVD
Cory In The House: All Star Edition DVD
The Jungle Book 40th Anniversary Platinum Edition DVD
Baby Einstein: Lullaby Time DVD
Peter Pan In Return To Never Land Pixie-Powered Edition DVD
Cinderella II: Dreams Come True Special Edition DVD
Walt Disney Treasures Wave VII - DisneyLand DVD
Walt Disney Treasures Wave VII - Chron. of Donald Duck DVD
Hannah Montana: One In A Million DVD
Handy Manny: Fixing It Right DVD
My Friends Tigger and Pooh: Friendly Tails DVD
Baby Einstein: Baby's First Sounds - Discoveries For Little Ears DVD
Saludos Amigos 3 Caballeros 2 Movie Collection DVD
Enchanted DVD
Muppet Show The Complete Third Season DVD 
Minutemen DVD
National Treasure 2: Book of Secrets DVD
The Jungle Book 2 Special Edition DVD
Phineas & Ferb: The Fast and the Phineas Volume 1 DVD
Wizards of Waverly Place: Wizard School DVD
Little Einsteins: Flight Of The Instrument Fairies DVD
Camp Rock: Rock Star Edition DVD
101 Dalmatians Special Edition Live Action DVD
102 Dalmatians Special Edition Live Action DVD
101 Dalmatians II: Special Edition DVD
Tim Burton's The Nightmare Before Christmas Collector's Edition DVD
Little Einsteins: The Christmas Wish DVD
Schoolhouse Rock! The Election Collection DVD
Sleeping Beauty 50th Anniversary Platinum Edition DVD
The Cheetah Girls One World: Extended Music Edition DVD


----------



## tamtam83

arenaball said:


> Hi all,
> Newbie to this board here. Looking to trade codes for codes I'm missing.
> 
> I have these codes to trade:
> 
> Pirates of the Caribbean: Dead Man's Chest DVD
> The Fox And The Hound 2 DVD
> Cinderella III: A Twist In Time DVD
> Dinosaurs - The Complete Third & Fourth Seasons DVD
> Hannah Montana: Pop Star Profile - Volume 2 DVD
> The Suite Life of Zack & Cody: Sweet Suite Victory (Volume 2) DVD
> Cory In The House: All Star Edition DVD
> The Jungle Book 40th Anniversary Platinum Edition DVD
> Baby Einstein: Lullaby Time DVD
> Peter Pan In Return To Never Land Pixie-Powered Edition DVD
> Cinderella II: Dreams Come True Special Edition DVD
> Walt Disney Treasures Wave VII - DisneyLand DVD
> Walt Disney Treasures Wave VII - Chron. of Donald Duck DVD
> Hannah Montana: One In A Million DVD
> Handy Manny: Fixing It Right DVD
> My Friends Tigger and Pooh: Friendly Tails DVD
> Baby Einstein: Baby's First Sounds - Discoveries For Little Ears DVD
> Saludos Amigos 3 Caballeros 2 Movie Collection DVD
> Enchanted DVD
> Muppet Show The Complete Third Season DVD
> Minutemen DVD
> National Treasure 2: Book of Secrets DVD
> The Jungle Book 2 Special Edition DVD
> Phineas & Ferb: The Fast and the Phineas Volume 1 DVD
> Wizards of Waverly Place: Wizard School DVD
> Little Einsteins: Flight Of The Instrument Fairies DVD
> Camp Rock: Rock Star Edition DVD
> 101 Dalmatians Special Edition Live Action DVD
> 102 Dalmatians Special Edition Live Action DVD
> 101 Dalmatians II: Special Edition DVD
> Tim Burton's The Nightmare Before Christmas Collector's Edition DVD
> Little Einsteins: The Christmas Wish DVD
> Schoolhouse Rock! The Election Collection DVD
> Sleeping Beauty 50th Anniversary Platinum Edition DVD
> The Cheetah Girls One World: Extended Music Edition DVD



Are you looking for a code for CARS?  I am almost none of what you have to trade.  
Please email me at tamarajhyde (at) gmail . com


----------



## Darkkenpachi

Ok I need these codes from you

Dinosaurs - The Complete Third & Fourth Seasons DVD
Hannah Montana: Pop Star Profile - Volume 2 DVD
Cory In The House: All Star Edition DVD
Baby Einstein: Lullaby Time DVD
Walt Disney Treasures Wave VII - DisneyLand DVD
Walt Disney Treasures Wave VII - Chron. of Donald Duck DVD
My Friends Tigger and Pooh: Friendly Tails DVD
Baby Einstein: Baby's First Sounds - Discoveries For Little Ears DVD


I have for trade

Chronicles of Narnia Blu Ray
Hannah Montana Livin the Rock Star Life
Ratatouille Blu-ray
101 Dalmations Special Edition Live Action
101 Dalmatians II
Camp Rock
National Treasure 2
Pirates of the Caribbean: Dead Mans Chest
Ratatouille
Snow Buddies
Game Plan
Santa Clause 3

let me know if you want to trade.


----------



## arenaball

Darkkenpachi said:


> Ok I need these codes from you
> 
> Dinosaurs - The Complete Third & Fourth Seasons DVD
> Hannah Montana: Pop Star Profile - Volume 2 DVD
> Cory In The House: All Star Edition DVD
> Baby Einstein: Lullaby Time DVD
> Walt Disney Treasures Wave VII - DisneyLand DVD
> Walt Disney Treasures Wave VII - Chron. of Donald Duck DVD
> My Friends Tigger and Pooh: Friendly Tails DVD
> Baby Einstein: Baby's First Sounds - Discoveries For Little Ears DVD
> 
> 
> I have for trade
> 
> Chronicles of Narnia Blu Ray
> Hannah Montana Livin the Rock Star Life
> Ratatouille Blu-ray
> 101 Dalmations Special Edition Live Action
> 101 Dalmatians II
> Camp Rock
> National Treasure 2
> Pirates of the Caribbean: Dead Mans Chest
> Ratatouille
> Snow Buddies
> Game Plan
> Santa Clause 3
> 
> let me know if you want to trade.



I need these 7 from you:
*Chronicles of Narnia Blu Ray
Hannah Montana Livin the Rock Star Life
Ratatouille Blu-ray
Ratatouille
Snow Buddies
Game Plan
Santa Clause 3*
Can we do a 7 for 7 trade?
Thanks.
email me at arenafoot at netzero dot net


----------



## arenaball

I will respond to the following either late night or tomorrow:

matthewsgirl
evalalich84
shoptomcom  

Thanks for the responses - though I can't send a private message till a have 10 posts total. You can email me off-post at arenafoot at netzero com net or I'll have to communicate to all of ya'll thru this bulletin board.
Thanks again.
Brian


----------



## Darkkenpachi

arenaball. I want to keep all the trades regulated to this message board. please do like everyone else does and post numbers in your board posts until you can send private messages.

Also I can do the trade you proposed, we can start trading once you can send pms.


----------



## arenaball

Darkkenpachi said:


> arenaball. I want to keep all the trades regulated to this message board. please do like everyone else does and post numbers in your board posts until you can send private messages.
> 
> Also I can do the trade you proposed, we can start trading once you can send pms.



OK....sounds alright with me.....few more posts I'll be there soon.


----------



## cardier

Hello,
I too would be interested in trading codes with you.
Here is what I have for trade:
Prince Caspian
Wall-E
Snow Buddies
National Treasure 2
Ratatouille

I would be interested in a 1-1 trade for some of your codes.

My email address is karen at cardier dot net. 

Thanks,
Karen Cardier

PS: Do you have the 50 Pt. Wall E Game code?


arenaball said:


> Hi all,
> Newbie to this board here. Looking to trade codes for codes I'm missing.
> 
> I have these codes to trade:
> 
> Pirates of the Caribbean: Dead Man's Chest DVD
> The Fox And The Hound 2 DVD
> Cinderella III: A Twist In Time DVD
> Dinosaurs - The Complete Third & Fourth Seasons DVD
> Hannah Montana: Pop Star Profile - Volume 2 DVD
> The Suite Life of Zack & Cody: Sweet Suite Victory (Volume 2) DVD
> Cory In The House: All Star Edition DVD
> The Jungle Book 40th Anniversary Platinum Edition DVD
> Baby Einstein: Lullaby Time DVD
> Peter Pan In Return To Never Land Pixie-Powered Edition DVD
> Cinderella II: Dreams Come True Special Edition DVD
> Walt Disney Treasures Wave VII - DisneyLand DVD
> Walt Disney Treasures Wave VII - Chron. of Donald Duck DVD
> Hannah Montana: One In A Million DVD
> Handy Manny: Fixing It Right DVD
> My Friends Tigger and Pooh: Friendly Tails DVD
> Baby Einstein: Baby's First Sounds - Discoveries For Little Ears DVD
> Saludos Amigos 3 Caballeros 2 Movie Collection DVD
> Enchanted DVD
> Muppet Show The Complete Third Season DVD
> Minutemen DVD
> National Treasure 2: Book of Secrets DVD
> The Jungle Book 2 Special Edition DVD
> Phineas & Ferb: The Fast and the Phineas Volume 1 DVD
> Wizards of Waverly Place: Wizard School DVD
> Little Einsteins: Flight Of The Instrument Fairies DVD
> Camp Rock: Rock Star Edition DVD
> 101 Dalmatians Special Edition Live Action DVD
> 102 Dalmatians Special Edition Live Action DVD
> 101 Dalmatians II: Special Edition DVD
> Tim Burton's The Nightmare Before Christmas Collector's Edition DVD
> Little Einsteins: The Christmas Wish DVD
> Schoolhouse Rock! The Election Collection DVD
> Sleeping Beauty 50th Anniversary Platinum Edition DVD
> The Cheetah Girls One World: Extended Music Edition DVD


----------



## cardier

my email address is karen at cardier dot net.



cardier said:


> Hello,
> I too would be interested in trading codes with you.
> Here is what I have for trade:
> Prince Caspian
> Wall-E
> Snow Buddies
> National Treasure 2
> Ratatouille
> 
> I would be interested in a 1-1 trade for some of your codes.
> Thanks,
> Karen Cardier


----------



## MalM

I am  looking for a code for The Chronicles Of Narnia: Prince Caspian.  I have Snowbuddies for trade.  Sorry this is the only unused code I have at this time.


----------



## zerohour1026

I still have an extra birthday bonus code and a 3 extra wall-e website game bonus code. if anyone is interested email me at brj1026@ aol.com


----------



## arenaball

cardier said:


> Hello,
> I too would be interested in trading codes with you.
> Here is what I have for trade:
> Prince Caspian
> Wall-E
> Snow Buddies
> National Treasure 2
> Ratatouille
> 
> I would be interested in a 1-1 trade for some of your codes.
> 
> My email address is karen at cardier dot net.
> 
> Thanks,
> Karen Cardier
> 
> PS: Do you have the 50 Pt. Wall E Game code?



I'm sending you an email - thanks for the response.


----------



## Cruella 66

I have reward points for the following:
James And The Giant Peach DVD 	
Tim Burton's The Nightmare Before Christmas Collector's Edition DVD  	
Pixar Short Films Collection Volume 1 
Enchanted DVD  	
Pirates of the Caribbean: At World's End  	
Peter Pan Platinum Edition  	
Meet The Robinsons  	
101 Dalmatians Platinum Edition DVD  
Tinker Bell DVD   
The Chronicles Of Narnia: Prince Caspian DVD  	
The Santa Clause 3: The Escape Clause  	
College Road Trip DVD  
Pirates of the Caribbean: Dead Man's Chest  	
Sleeping Beauty 50th Anniversary Platinum Edition DVD  	

Today when I opened my daughters Tinker Bell movie there were two rewards card in there.  I redeemed one but can't do the other.  Can anyone swap me for one I don't already have?  I have Wall E for Christmas, it's just not opened yet, so I won't need that one.  Thanks!  Cindy


----------



## cardier

Hello,
I will gladly trade you Prince Caspian for Snowbuddies. Email me at
karen at cardier dot net 

Thanks,
Karen



MalM said:


> I am  looking for a code for The Chronicles Of Narnia: Prince Caspian.  I have Snowbuddies for trade.  Sorry this is the only unused code I have at this time.


----------



## sperd-ryder

ExplosionZ said:


> I now have 2 Wall*E, one Enchanted and one Ratatouille.  I need Prince Caspian.  I will trade almost any combination of these for the one Prince Caspian.



I have a Prince Caspian code would you give me a wall.e and the Ratatouille code for it?


----------



## pinkdiamonds84

I have the following to trade:

Wall-E
Prince Caspian
Camp Rock
Enchanted
Ratatouille
Santa Clause 3

I need:

Sleeping Beauty
Little Mermaid 2
Toy Story 2
Snow Buddies
most Mickey Mouse Clubhouse, Tigger & Pooh, Handy Mandy, etc. 
most blu-rays

pinkdiamonds84@yahoo.com


(I have had successful trades with: bur1196, np4gp, wymermom, disneyrewards, darkkenpachi, ramsjrm, sperd-ryder, arenaball, etc.)


----------



## sperd-ryder

pinkdiamonds84 said:


> I have the following to trade:
> 
> Underdog
> Santa Clause 3
> Ratatouille
> Enchanted
> Game Plan
> High School Musical 2
> Meet The Robinsons
> Pirates 3: At World's End
> National Treasure 2
> Hannah Montana 3D
> Camp Rock
> Prince Caspian
> Wall-E
> Tinkerbell
> Bridge to Terabithia
> 
> I need:
> 
> Cheetah Girls: One World
> Sleeping Beauty
> Little Mermaid 2
> Toy Story 2
> Snow Buddies
> most Mickey Mouse Clubhouse, Tigger & Pooh, Handy Mandy, etc.
> most blu-rays
> 
> 
> (I have had successful trades with: bur1196, np4gp, wymermom, disneyrewards, darkkenpachi, ramsjrm, etc.)



Hey I have Cheetah Girls One World i need Bridge to Terabithia, Meet The Robinsons, Santa Clause 3, High School Musical 2, nationan treasure 2, and game plan do you want to trade something??


----------



## pinkdiamonds84

sperd-ryder said:


> Hey I have Cheetah Girls One World i need Bridge to Terabithia, Meet The Robinsons, Santa Clause 3, High School Musical 2, nationan treasure 2, and game plan do you want to trade something??



Sure!! I'll give you National Treasure 2 =)

pinkdiamonds84@yahoo.com


----------



## sperd-ryder

I'm now trading a Chronices of Narnia: Prince Caspian Code and a The Little Mermaid II: Return To The Sea Special Edition code if anyone wants to trade let me know.


----------



## pinkdiamonds84

sperd-ryder said:


> I'm now trading a Chronices of Narnia: Prince Caspian Code and a The Little Mermaid II: Return To The Sea Special Edition code if anyone wants to trade let me know.



Wanna trade Little Mermaid 2 for Santa Clause 3?


----------



## sperd-ryder

All i have for trade now are some Chronicles of Narnia Prince Caspian Codes


----------



## Darkkenpachi

arenaball: still waiting for the trade

Everybody else check my last post for my available codes for trade


----------



## arenaball

I haven't forgotten you - just taking care of other trades offlist. I need a couple more post to start PM's. 
I still have all of your codes on hold. 




Darkkenpachi said:


> arenaball: still waiting for the trade
> 
> Everybody else check my last post for my available codes for trade


----------



## arenaball

I have had successful trades with: pinkdiamonds84, cardier, tamtam83, shoptom.com, BRJ1026 etc.
Thanks ALL!!!!


----------



## shoptomcom

Did anyone else order the Magical Places coin for Caspian and receive an empty box in the mail?  I'm 0 for 2!

Disney Movie Rewards list for dmr@shoptom.com

AVAILABLE TO TRADE OR SELL, make offer:

5x Chronicles Of Narnia: Prince Caspian DVD
3x Enchanted DVD
1x National Treasure 2: Book of Secrets DVD
1x WALL*E Website Game - 50 DMR Bonus Points

Ebay store ShopTom.com for ten years of references and more trading options.  New replacement BD cases also available.


----------



## matthewsgirl

I really need the Tinkerbell/Wal-Mart code. Let me know if you have it!

I have the following codes available for trade:

1 - Chronicles Of Narnia: Prince Caspian - 100 points
1 - Ratatouille - 100 Points


----------



## sperd-ryder

matthewsgirl said:


> I really need the Tinkerbell/Wal-Mart codes. Let me know if you have it!
> 
> Available for trade:
> 
> - Enchanted - 100 points
> - Jungle Book 2 - 100 Points
> - Little Mermaid - 100 Points
> - Pirates 2 - 100 Points
> - Pirates 3 -100 Points
> - Ratatouille - 100 Points
> 
> Anyone interested in trading?
> 
> ****I bought Toy Story 2, but there was no code inside. If anyone is interested in trading for it, I can mail you the UPC and you can send it in for the 100 points.





Hey I've got tinkerbell, prince caspian, and schoolhouse Rock the election collection codes for trade if you want to trade for something


----------



## tamtam83

I have to trade the following codes:
Cars DVD
National Treasure 2 DVD
Pirates 3 DVD
Ratatouille DVD

I need anything BUT:
Air Buddies DVD
Cars DVD
Enchanted DVD 
High School Musical Remix Edition DVD
High School Musical 2 DVD
National Treasure 2: Book of Secrets DVD 
Pirates of the Caribbean 2 DVD
Pirates of the Caribbean 3 DVD
Ratatouille DVD
Sleeping Beauty 50th Anniversary Platinum Edition DVD
The Chronicles Of Narnia: Prince Caspian DVD 
The Chronicles Of Narnia: The Lion, The Witch And The Wardrobe 4-Disc Set
The Game Plan DVD
The Little Mermaid Special Edition DVD
The Nightmare Before Christmas Collector's Edition DVD
The Santa Clause Holiday Collection DVD 
The Santa Clause 3: The Escape Clause DVD
Tinker Bell DVD 
Underdog DVD
WALL-E DVD

please respond here, by private message, or my email is tamarajhyde (at) gmail . com

thanks all!  =)  I'm working hard for that Peace, Love & Mickey Mouse Messenger Bag!


----------



## EnchantedTikiGal

I have Bridge to Terabithia codes, looking for a LOT, LOL, lmk what you got


----------



## howefamily

I have to trade the following codes = worth the total points:

Tinker Bell DVD  =  100  
The Jungle Book 40th Anniversary Platinum Edition  =  100  
The Jungle Book 2 Special Edition DVD  =  100  
Sleeping Beauty 50th Anniversary Platinum Edition DVD  =  100  
Cars  =  100  
Ratatouille  =  100  
Disney Princess Enchanted Tales: Follow Your Dreams  = 100  
Pixar Short Films Collection Volume 1  =  100  
Aristocats Special Edition DVD  =  100  
The Fox And The Hound 25th Anniversary Edition  =  100  
Air Buddies = 100  
The Sword In The Stone: 45th Anniversary Special Edition DVD = 100  
Bridge to Terabithia  =  100  

please respond by email is to jamesghowe @ citlink . net


----------



## howefamily

I have to trade the following codes = worth the total points:

Tinker Bell DVD = 100 
The Jungle Book 40th Anniversary Platinum Edition = 100 
The Jungle Book 2 Special Edition DVD = 100 
Sleeping Beauty 50th Anniversary Platinum Edition DVD = 100 
Cars = 100 
Ratatouille = 100 
Disney Princess Enchanted Tales: Follow Your Dreams = 100 
Pixar Short Films Collection Volume 1 = 100 
Aristocats Special Edition DVD = 100 
The Fox And The Hound 25th Anniversary Edition = 100 
Air Buddies = 100 
The Sword In The Stone: 45th Anniversary Special Edition DVD = 100 
Bridge to Terabithia = 100 

please respond by email to jamesghowe @ citlink . net


----------



## cardier

sperd-ryder said:


> Hey I've got tinkerbell, prince caspian, and schoolhouse Rock the election collection codes for trade if you want to trade for something



I would be interested in trading for the Schoolhouse Rock code. I have:

Wall-E
Ratatouille
Pirates of the Carribean 2 and 3
Snow Buddies

Please contact me if you are interested: karen at cardier dot net


----------



## randybw1

I've got:

8 Extra Bedtime Stories
1 Extra Bolt

I would like to trade for Movie Stubs to High School Musical if possible?


----------



## Cruella 66

I had a successful trade with TheDomsMom.


----------



## gilby

How do  you get all these codes to trade?


----------



## Cruella 66

Buy the movies, go see them, or get them from family/friends that don't use them.  

I have 3 extra Bedtime story stubs I can trade for Bolt or High School Musical.  I also have Peter Pan Platinum edition.  

I have:
The Little Mermaid: Ariel's Beginning DVD   	
WALL-E DVD  	
Tinker Bell DVD  	
The Chronicles Of Narnia: Prince Caspian DVD  	
The Santa Clause 3: The Escape Clause  	
College Road Trip DVD  	
Pirates of the Caribbean: Dead Man's Chest  	
Sleeping Beauty 50th Anniversary Platinum Edition
James And The Giant Peach DVD  	
Tim Burton's The Nightmare Before Christmas Collector's Edition DVD  	
Pixar Short Films Collection Volume 1  	
Enchanted DVD  	
Pirates of the Caribbean: At World's End  		
Peter Pan Platinum Edition  	
Meet The Robinsons  	
101 Dalmatians Platinum Edition DVD

Thanks, Cindy


----------



## EnchantedTikiGal

Cruella 66 said:


> Buy the movies, go see them, or get them from family/friends that don't use them.
> 
> I have 3 extra Bedtime story stubs I can trade for Bolt or High School Musical.  I also have Peter Pan Platinum edition.
> 
> 
> Thanks, Cindy



Hey Cindy, I'd love to trade for your Peter pan, I have Bridge to Terabithia, which I don't see on your list. 

thanks!


----------



## D.DUCKMENOW

Did anyone redeem points yet for any of the bigger prizes? if so, did you get it yet and did they give you any problems? also, i think they should offer more in the park prizes for disney world......


----------



## D.DUCKMENOW

newfamilyman said:


> That's exactly how I feel, too. Has it ever actually been available? I'm almost at 18,000 points, and I'm prepared to fight once I get to 22,000 and it still is not offered.



just wondering if you made it to the 22,000 point mark yet?


----------



## D.DUCKMENOW

D.DUCKMENOW said:


> Did anyone redeem points yet for any of the bigger prizes? if so, did you get it yet and did they give you any problems? also, i think they should offer more in the park prizes for disney world......


 bump


----------



## vamwolf

On the coin redemption my empty box was for Tinkerbell.


----------



## vamwolf

Hi,
I have a Prince Caspian Blu Ray code for trade. I am looking for Pirates 2 blu code or pretty much any older DVD code.


----------



## newfamilyman

D.DUCKMENOW said:


> just wondering if you made it to the 22,000 point mark yet?



I'm at 21,225. I'm hopeful to be at 22,000 in the next couple of weeks. And I noticed they still are not showing availability for the WDW prize.


----------



## mrmonka

I have an extra Ratatouille Blu-Ray (125 points) code for trade for something of equal value. Let me know what you have...I'll let you know if I need it.


----------



## opharbour

Got it.

Thanks!


----------



## bur1196

I have the following up for trade:

DVD:
College Road Trip
Echanted
Hannah Montana 3D Concert
National Treasure 2
Pirates 3
Ratatouille
The Game Plan

Blu Ray:
College Road Trip Blu Ray
National Treasure 2 Blu Ray???
Pirates of The Caribbean: AWE Blu Ray
Ratatouille Blu Ray???

Send me a pm for trade offers...Thanks!


----------



## TheMonk

I have the following to trade:

Cars
Pirate of the Caribbean - At Worlds End
Little Mermaid Special Edition

Please feel free to email me at rpgpro at comcast dot net with what you're willing to trade.

Dan


----------



## TheDomsMom

I have a Narnia, Lion Witch and Wardrobe Blu-Ray to trade.

I would like any of the High School Musical Remix, the concert, HSM 2 Extended version, Hannah Montanna season 1, Return to Halloween Town, That's so suit life of Hannah montana.....

or
Remember the Titans Blu-Ray
Meet the Robinsons BLu Ray
Chicken Little Blu Ray
Game Plan Blu Ray
Bridge to Terebithia BLu Ray


----------



## universeinsideme

I have Jungle Book & Ratatouille codes that I would like to trade for something I don't have. I need mostly blu-rays and some of the tv shows. Thanks, Rita.


----------



## vamwolf

universeinsideme said:


> I have Jungle Book & Ratatouille codes that I would like to trade for something I don't have. I need mostly blu-rays and some of the tv shows. Thanks, Rita.



I have a prince caspian blu I will trade you for jungle book. I can't PM you as neither of us has enough posts but you can email me at vamwolf (at) aol.com. Thank you.


----------



## D.DUCKMENOW

D.DUCKMENOW said:


> bump



ANYONE???


----------



## D.DUCKMENOW

D.DUCKMENOW said:


> Did anyone redeem points yet for any of the bigger prizes? if so, did you get it yet and did they give you any problems? also, i think they should offer more in the park prizes for disney world......


MARKO


----------



## Cruella 66

I have codes for Nightmare before Christmas and Peter Pan Platinum.  Anyone want to trade???


----------



## TheMonk

Cruella 66 said:


> I have codes for Nightmare before Christmas and Peter Pan Platinum.  Anyone want to trade???



I would be if you need any of these:

Cars (x2)
Pirate of the Caribbean - At Worlds End
Little Mermaid Special Edition

Please feel free to email me at rpgpro at comcast dot net 

Dan


----------



## vamwolf

Cruella 66 said:


> I have codes for Nightmare before Christmas and Peter Pan Platinum.  Anyone want to trade???



I have a Prince Caspian blu-ray code to trade if you are interested. LMK. Thank you.


----------



## BubblPopElectrc

I have:
Tinkerbell
Enchanted
Bridge to Terabithia

Please PM me if you have something to trade.


----------



## Cruella 66

VAMWOLF: Sorry I already have Prince  Caspian.  Thank you!  Cindy


----------



## vamwolf

Still have Prince Caspian Blu-Ray code. Will trade for regular DVD codes. 

Thank you Cindy for the reply.


----------



## newfamilyman

Did you notice that they took away the 22,000 WDW award? I'm definitely going to write in to complain about that one. That is so outrageous.


----------



## vamwolf

newfamilyman said:


> Did you notice that they took away the 22,000 WDW award? I'm definitely going to write in to complain about that one. That is so outrageous.



Yeah. I just saw it. Looks like as soon as they realized people might actually get that many points they took it away.


----------



## matthewsgirl

I have the following codes available for trade:

1 - Chronicles Of Narnia: Prince Caspian - 100 points
1 - Ratatouille - 100 Points


----------



## tamtam83

Question for you all just to see what you think.

I submitted 3 movie stubs for Bolt on 12/16/08.  I still haven't received my points for seeing the movie.

Is this normal?  Does it take this long to receive the credit?

Thanks all.


----------



## Cruella 66

Hi!  I still have Peter Pan, Nightmare and Prince Caspian if anyone is interested in trading.  Thank you!  Cindy


----------



## arenaball

Hey all,
I still have over 30 extra codes of "The Cheetah Girls One World: Extended Music Edition" DVD to trade with and they have a bonus 100 pts. if redeemed before 1/14/09. (total 200 pts./code)

I don't have any of the blu-ray codes, if anyone is interested in trades.

I need anything except for these:	
WALL-E DVD
WALL*E Website Game
Tinker Bell DVD
Bridge to Terabithia
Underdog
High School Musical 2
Meet The Robinsons
Hannah Montana and Miley Cyrus: Best of Both Worlds Concert DVD
The Chronicles Of Narnia: Prince Caspian DVD
The Game Plan
Pirates of the Caribbean: At World's End
Ratatouille
The Cheetah Girls One World: Extended Music Edition DVD
Cars DVD
Sleeping Beauty 50th Anniversary Platinum Edition DVD
Schoolhouse Rock! The Election Collection DVD
Disney Little Einsteins: The Christmas Wish DVD
Tim Burton's The Nightmare Before Christmas Collector's Edition DVD 
101 Dalmatians II: Special Edition DVD
102 Dalmations Special Edition Live Action DVD
101 Dalmations Special Edition Live Action DVD
Camp Rock: Rock Star Edition DVD
Disneys Little Einsteins: Flight Of The Instrument Fairies DVD
Wizards of Waverly Place: Wizard School DVD
Phineas & Ferb: The Fast and the Phineas Volume 1 DVD
The Jungle Book 2 Special Edition DVD 
National Treasure 2: Book of Secrets DVD
Minutemen DVD
Pixar Short Films Collection Volume 1
Muppet Show The Complete Third Season DVD
Enchanted DVD
Saludos Amigos 3 Caballeros 2 Movie Collection DVD
Baby Einstein: Baby's First Sounds - Discoveries For Little Ears DVD 
My Friends Tigger and Pooh: Friendly Tails DVD
Snow Buddies DVD
Disney Little Einsteins: Race For Space DVD
Handy Manny: Fixing It Right DVD
Hannah Montana: One In A Million DVD
Walt Disney Treasures Wave VII: Disneyland
Walt Disney Treasures Wave VII :Chron. of Donald Duck
Cinderella II: Dreams Come True Special Edition 
Wish Gone Amiss
Peter Pan In Return To Never Land: Pixie-Powered Edition 
Baby Einstein: Lullaby Time 
Hannah Montana: Life's What You Make It
The Jungle Book 40th Anniversary Platinum Edition
Mickey Mouse Clubhouse: Mickey's Treat
Return to Halloweentown
Disney Princess Enchanted Tales: Follow Your Dreams
Handy Manny: Tooling Around
Disney's Little Einsteins: Rocket's Firebird Rescue
Cory In The House: All Star Edition
The Suite Life of Zack & Cody: Sweet Suite Victory (Volume 2)
Hannah Montana: Pop Star Profile - Volume 2
Mickey Mouse Clubhouse: Mickey's Great Clubhouse Hunt
Dinosaurs - The Complete Third & Fourth Seasons
Cinderella III: A Twist In Time
The Fox And The Hound 2
The Little Mermaid Special Edition 
Pirates of the Caribbean: Dead Man's Chest

Thanks!


----------



## cardier

tamtam83 said:


> Question for you all just to see what you think.
> 
> I submitted 3 movie stubs for Bolt on 12/16/08.  I still haven't received my points for seeing the movie.
> 
> Is this normal?  Does it take this long to receive the credit?
> 
> Thanks all.



Hi,
About submitting ticket stubs: I have had it take up to 8 weeks before being credited to my account. So dont worry, it just takes a long time.


----------



## Cruella 66

Arenaball...Wow you have a lot.  How about listing what you would LIKE to have in trade.  Cindy


----------



## vamwolf

Good trade with arenaball. Thank you.


----------



## shoptomcom

I am looking for Sleeping Beauty and Tinkerbell before anything else.

Disney Movie Rewards list for dmr@shoptom.com

AVAILABLE TO TRADE OR SELL, make offer:

5x Chronicles Of Narnia: Prince Caspian DVD
3x Enchanted DVD
1x National Treasure BLU
1x National Treasure 2: Book of Secrets BLU
1x National Treasure 2: Book of Secrets DVD
1x WALL*E Website Game - 50 DMR Bonus Points

Ebay store ShopTom.com for ten years of references and more trading options. 

 New replacement BD cases also available.


----------



## arenaball

I would like to get some blu-ray codes in my trades. I've only been able to get one blu-ray code thru trade so far (Prince Caspian). Also, I'm looking for multiples of 3 for each title, since I have multiple DMR accounts.

I have an extensive list of regular DVD codes to trade with.




Cruella 66 said:


> Arenaball...Wow you have a lot.  How about listing what you would LIKE to have in trade.  Cindy


----------



## matthewsgirl

I have the following codes available for trade:

1 - Chronicles Of Narnia: Prince Caspian - 100 points
1 - Ratatouille - 100 Points


----------



## shoptomcom

Just some info that I was able to trade for a Sleeping Beauty code.  Only to find out the redemption coin is sold out!  Same with Narnia.  Wall-E is still available at the moment.  I can not check Tinkerbell or Mickey yet.  Really think they should mention that ahead of time!


----------



## TinkerTam

So I have only made one post on this site, and I didn't realize you had to have 10 post to PM other members. So, how do I trade with anyone if I can't PM?


----------



## zerohour1026

i still have an extra birthday code, 3 wall-e website game codes, and an extra new years code if anyone is interested. email me at brj1026 @aol.com with what you have available to trade.


----------



## ZeroEffect

Hey, I have some points to trade:

Wall-e (Blu-Ray) - 125 points
Pirates 3 (DVD) - 100 Points
Ratatouille (DVD) - 100 Points

Since this is my first post, I don't think I can PM yet. Just let me know if you want to trade and we can email back and forth.

Here is what I already have:

The Chronicles Of Narnia: Prince Caspian (DVD) 	
Enchanted (DVD)
Sleeping Beauty  (Blu-ray)
WALL-E (Blu-ray)
101 Dalmations Live Action (DVD)  	
A Bug's Life (DVD)  	
The Fox And The Hound (DVD) 
National Treasure 2: Book Of Secrets (Blu-ray)
Ratatouille (Blu-ray)
101 Dalmatians (DVD)
Enchanted (Blu-ray)
Ratatouille (DVD)
The Jungle Book (DVD)
Meet The Robinsons (DVD)
Cars (DVD)
The Little Mermaid (DVD)
Pirates 3 (DVD)
The Santa Clause 3: The Escape Clause (DVD)


----------



## evalalich84

I have the following DVD codes (worth 100 points each) available for trade:
7 X Wall-E
2 X The Chronicles Of Narnia: Prince Caspian
1 X 101 Dalmatians
1 X The Jungle Book
1 X Peter Pan Platinum Edition DVD
1 X Ratatouille

I already have codes for:
Happy New Year - 2009
Survey
WALL-E Website Game

The Chronicles Of Narnia: Prince Caspian Blu-ray Hi-Def
College Road Trip Blu-ray Hi-Def
Enchanted Blu-ray Hi-Def
The Game Plan: Blu-ray Hi-Def
Pirates of the Caribbean: At World's End: Blu-ray Hi-Def
Underdog: Blu-ray Hi-Def
WALL-E Blu-ray Hi-Def

101 Dalmatians Platinum Edition DVD
Cars DVD
The Chronicles Of Narnia: Prince Caspian DVD
Cinderella II: Dreams Come True Special Edition DVD
Cinderella III: A Twist In Time DVD
College Road Trip DVD
Enchanted DVD
The Game Plan DVD
Hannah Montana and Miley Cyrus: Best of Both Worlds Concert DVD
Hannah Montana DVD Game DVD
High School Musical DVD Game DVD
The Jungle Book 40th Anniversary Platinum Edition DVD
The Little Mermaid: Ariel's Beginning DVD
The Little Mermaid Special Edition DVD
Meet The Robinsons DVD
National Treasure 2: Book of Secrets DVD
Peter Pan Platinum Edition DVD
Pirates of the Caribbean: At World's End DVD
Pixar Short Films Collection Volume 1 DVD
Ratatouille DVD
Robin Hood Most Wanted Edition DVD
Sleeping Beauty 50th Anniversary Platinum Edition DVD
The Sword In The Stone: 45th Anniversary Special Edition DVD
The Many Adventures of Winnie the Pooh: The Friendship Edition DVD
Tim Burton's The Nightmare Before Christmas Collector's Edition DVD
Tinker Bell DVD
Underdog DVD
WALL-E DVD


----------



## WymerMom

I have been away from the boards for a while and am at a loss as to this Wall-E website 50 point code. Can someone please fill me in on what this is and how to get it? 
Thanks a bunch


----------



## TheDomsMom

I have a code for Blu Ray Narnia Lion Witch and Wardrobe
I would like to trade for another blu ray


----------



## Daphne

I have codes for highschool remix and pirates if you need them?
i am not really sure how this works.


----------



## cardier

Daphne said:


> I have codes for highschool remix and pirates if you need them?
> i am not really sure how this works.



Hello,
I am interested in trading you for the High School Remix, in exchang for:

Prince Caspian
Wall-E
Enchanted

I have others if you already have these.

Please let me know,
Karen Cardier


----------



## hallonatalite

hello,

i have a few codes to trade for anyone who may have something I need!

i have:

Wall-E x2
Chronicles of Narnia: Prince Caspian x2 (they might be blu-ray, i honestly cannot remember.  would trade for just a regular dvd code though, since i don't know!)
Jungle Book 40th Anniversary
Enchanted

let me know what you've got, I need a bunch of stuff!


----------



## cardier

Hello,

I still need to get the Sleeping Beauty code. I am willing to trade for it.
Here is what I have to trade

Prince Caspian
Wall-E
Enchanted
Snow Buddies
Game Plan
Pirates 3
Ratatouille
National Treasure 2
Cars
Tinkerbell
Little Mermaid: Ariels Beginning

If you cannot pm, please email me: karen at cardier dot net

Thanks,
Karen Cardier


----------



## pinkdiamonds84

This is what I have...

Space Buddies
Santa Clause 3
Prince Caspian
Tinkerbell
Hannah Montana 3D
Jungle Book
Pirates 2: Dead Man's Chest
Enchanted
Ratatouille
Wall-E

I need...

most blu-rays, Mary Poppins, The Secret of the Magic Gourd, most little/baby einsteins, mickey mouse clubhouse, etc. 

pinkdiamonds84@yahoo.com


----------



## cardier

Hello,

I need 2 codes: 
Space Buddies
Oliver and Company Anniversary Edition

As you guys know, I am trying to get the new stuffies before they sell out like the coins. 

I am offering a 2 for 1 trade, any of my titles for one of these codes. I have:

Snow Buddies
Enchanted
Game Plan
Pirates 3
Prince Caspian 
National Treasure 2
Wall-E
Ratatouille
Cars
Tinkerbell
Little Mermaid: Ariel's Beginning

Please pm me or email at karen at cardier dot net.

Thank you,
Karen Cardier


----------



## HeatherBelle614

Ok, I may have missed this in the other pages, so please forgive me if this has been answered.

But, are you guys just emailing/PMing codes to trade? If so, have any of you actually used those codes to order something from the website yet?

I always read the rules when I start a program like Disney Movie Rewards, and it very strictly says that all codes are subject to verification; so, you may be asked to send in the actual papers and/or UBC from your DVD cases. I'm curious if anyone has cashed out their (traded) points and if you had any problems.

I do have codes to trade, too. But, I was hoping to see if anyone has used the traded codes for an item yet.

TIA!


----------



## pinkdiamonds84

I have used the traded codes for items several times and they have never asked for the actual papers...I don't know if they do that with the bigger prizes though...


----------



## D.DUCKMENOW

i have a extra:

little mermaid airels beginning
underdog
enchanted codes.

looking to trade.


----------



## MickeyMaz

Looking for Sleeping Beauty code to trade for:

Peter Pan
Classic Caballeros Collection 
Jungle Book and more.


----------



## arenaball

I would like to get blu-ray codes in my trades. I've only been able to get one blu-ray code thru trade so far (Prince Caspian). Also, I need any of the non-common titles. I've completed alot of trades with fellow board members, but I have most of the titles everyone has to trade with (I.E. - Cars, Wall-e, 101, Ratatouille, Pirates, etc.)

I'm looking for multiples of 3 for each title, since I have multiple DMR accounts.

I'd prefer trades pts.-to-pts. if at all possible.

I have an extensive list of regular DVD codes to trade with:
Pirates of the Caribbean: Dead Man's Chest DVD  have 70+  100pts.
The Fox And The Hound 2 DVD have 15 100
Cinderella III: A Twist In Time DVD  have 13 100
Dinosaurs - The Complete Third & Fourth Seasons DVD  have 5 125 
Hannah Montana: Pop Star Profile - Volume 2 DVD  have 7 75
The Suite Life of Zack & Cody: Sweet Suite Victory (Volume 2) DVD  have 1 75
Cory In The House: All Star Edition DVD  have 7 75
The Jungle Book 40th Anniversary Platinum Edition DVD  have 63 100
Baby Einstein: Lullaby Time DVD  have 6 75
Peter Pan In Return To Never Land Pixie-Powered Edition DVD  have 25  100
Cinderella II: Dreams Come True Special Edition DVD  have 55 100
Walt Disney Treasures Wave VII - DisneyLand DVD have 6 125
Walt Disney Treasures Wave VII - Chron. of Donald Duck DVD have 6  125
Hannah Montana: One In A Million DVD  have 17  75
Handy Manny: Fixing It Right DVD  have 4  75
My Friends Tigger and Pooh: Friendly Tails DVD  have 7  75
Baby Einstein: Baby's First Sounds - Discoveries For Little Ears DVD  have 6  75
Saludos Amigos 3 Caballeros 2 Movie Collection DVD  have 23  75
Enchanted DVD  have 4 100
Muppet Show The Complete Third Season DVD   have 15  125
Minutemen DVD  have 6  100
National Treasure 2: Book of Secrets DVD  have 50+  100
The Jungle Book 2 Special Edition DVD  have 56  100
Phineas & Ferb: The Fast and the Phineas Volume 1 DVD  have 5  75
Wizards of Waverly Place: Wizard School DVD  have 6  75
Little Einsteins: Flight Of The Instrument Fairies DVD  have 5  75
Camp Rock: Rock Star Edition DVD  have 36  100
101 Dalmations Special Edition Live Action DVD  have 43  100 
102 Dalmations Special Edition Live Action DVD  have 42  100
101 Dalmatians II: Special Edition DVD  have 3  100
Tim Burton's The Nightmare Before Christmas Collector's Edition DVD   have 50+  125
Little Einsteins: The Christmas Wish DVD have 5  75
Schoolhouse Rock! The Election Collection DVD  have 6  75 
Sleeping Beauty 50th Anniversary Platinum Edition DVD  have 39  100
The Cheetah Girls One World: Extended Music Edition DVD have 30  100
Space Buddies DVD have 27 100
Oliver & Company DVD have 27  100  (+ bonus 100 til 2/?/09)= 200  
Wizards of Waverly: Supernaturally Stylin' DVD have 7  100 (releases 2/10/09)


----------



## arenaball

I've redeemed some of my points for several of the TV's already and have never been asked for the real sheets with the codes on them - even though I still have them all stored in boxes.




HeatherBelle614 said:


> Ok, I may have missed this in the other pages, so please forgive me if this has been answered.
> 
> But, are you guys just emailing/PMing codes to trade? If so, have any of you actually used those codes to order something from the website yet?
> 
> I always read the rules when I start a program like Disney Movie Rewards, and it very strictly says that all codes are subject to verification; so, you may be asked to send in the actual papers and/or UBC from your DVD cases. I'm curious if anyone has cashed out their (traded) points and if you had any problems.
> 
> I do have codes to trade, too. But, I was hoping to see if anyone has used the traded codes for an item yet.
> 
> TIA!


----------



## D.DUCKMENOW

How Many Points Do You Have????


----------



## sperd-ryder

Right now I'm trading:

5* The Chronicles Of Narnia: Prince Caspian DVD 
3* Space Buddies DVD

That's all for now but I hope to be getting more soon. If you have any codes for trade and need one of these codes let me know. 

I'm looking to trade for anything EXCEPT:

Space Buddies DVD
Meet the Robinsons DVD
Bridge to Terabithia DVD
Schoolhouse Rock: The Election Collection DVD
Wall-E DVD
The little mermaid II: Return to the sea DVD
Pirates of the carribean 3 DVD
National Treasure 2 DVD
The Cheetah Girls One World: Extended Music Edition DVD 
The Chronicles Of Narnia: Prince Caspian DVD
Tinker Bell DVD 
Sleeping Beauty 50th Anniversary Platinum Edition DVD 
101 Dalmatians II: Special Edition DVD 
Tim Burton's The Nightmare Before Christmas Collector's Edition DVD 
The Little Mermaid: Ariel's Beginning DVD 
Enchanted DVD 
Hannah Montana and Miley Cyrus: Best of Both Worlds Concert DVD 
Camp Rock: Rock Star Edition DVD 
Underdog DVD
College Road Trip DVD


----------



## mrmonka

arenaball said:


> I would like to get blu-ray codes in my trades. I've only been able to get one blu-ray code thru trade so far (Prince Caspian). Also, I need any of the non-common titles. I've completed alot of trades with fellow board members, but I have most of the titles everyone has to trade with (I.E. - Cars, Wall-e, 101, Ratatouille, Pirates, etc.)
> 
> I'm looking for multiples of 3 for each title, since I have multiple DMR accounts.
> 
> I'd prefer trades pts.-to-pts. if at all possible.
> 
> I have an extensive list of regular DVD codes to trade with:
> Pirates of the Caribbean: Dead Man's Chest DVD  have 70+  100pts.
> The Fox And The Hound 2 DVD have 15 100
> Cinderella III: A Twist In Time DVD  have 13 100
> Dinosaurs - The Complete Third & Fourth Seasons DVD  have 5 125
> Hannah Montana: Pop Star Profile - Volume 2 DVD  have 7 75
> The Suite Life of Zack & Cody: Sweet Suite Victory (Volume 2) DVD  have 1 75
> Cory In The House: All Star Edition DVD  have 7 75
> The Jungle Book 40th Anniversary Platinum Edition DVD  have 63 100
> Baby Einstein: Lullaby Time DVD  have 6 75
> Peter Pan In Return To Never Land Pixie-Powered Edition DVD  have 25  100
> Cinderella II: Dreams Come True Special Edition DVD  have 55 100
> Walt Disney Treasures Wave VII - DisneyLand DVD have 6 125
> Walt Disney Treasures Wave VII - Chron. of Donald Duck DVD have 6  125
> Hannah Montana: One In A Million DVD  have 17  75
> Handy Manny: Fixing It Right DVD  have 4  75
> My Friends Tigger and Pooh: Friendly Tails DVD  have 7  75
> Baby Einstein: Baby's First Sounds - Discoveries For Little Ears DVD  have 6  75
> Saludos Amigos 3 Caballeros 2 Movie Collection DVD  have 23  75
> Enchanted DVD  have 4 100
> Muppet Show The Complete Third Season DVD   have 15  125
> Minutemen DVD  have 6  100
> National Treasure 2: Book of Secrets DVD  have 50+  100
> The Jungle Book 2 Special Edition DVD  have 56  100
> Phineas & Ferb: The Fast and the Phineas Volume 1 DVD  have 5  75
> Wizards of Waverly Place: Wizard School DVD  have 6  75
> Little Einsteins: Flight Of The Instrument Fairies DVD  have 5  75
> Camp Rock: Rock Star Edition DVD  have 36  100
> 101 Dalmations Special Edition Live Action DVD  have 43  100
> 102 Dalmations Special Edition Live Action DVD  have 42  100
> 101 Dalmatians II: Special Edition DVD  have 3  100
> Tim Burton's The Nightmare Before Christmas Collector's Edition DVD   have 50+  125
> Little Einsteins: The Christmas Wish DVD have 5  75
> Schoolhouse Rock! The Election Collection DVD  have 6  75
> Sleeping Beauty 50th Anniversary Platinum Edition DVD  have 39  100
> The Cheetah Girls One World: Extended Music Edition DVD have 30  100
> Space Buddies DVD have 27 100
> Oliver & Company DVD have 27  100  (+ bonus 100 til 2/?/09)= 200
> Wizards of Waverly: Supernaturally Stylin' DVD have 7  100 (releases 2/10/09)



I have an extra Ratatouille Blu-Ray code (125 points)...I'll take a Dinosaurs code...or any other of equal value...Let me know.


----------



## HeyMouseHereWeCome

We just found out about the Disney Rewards and found that our current Disney Movies have the Proof of Purchase codes but we do not know where the receipts went as we bought them months ago.

Would anyone have any extra codes that you could email to us, we would be very appreciative for you kind act and it would truly make our kids happy to get some more points for something Disney.

Thank you, Thank you, Thank you if you can spare a code.
Please if you can email to ctvisions (at) yahoo (dot) com


----------



## arenaball

My total between all 3 accounts is/was: 18,965 and have used: 11,100 of them.




D.DUCKMENOW said:


> How Many Points Do You Have????


----------



## arenaball

Yes I need that one. 

Also, you need to get to 10 posts to start the Private Messages (PM) feature so that we could possibly trade. We wouldn't want to post codes on the board for everyone to see now would we.  



mrmonka said:


> I have an extra Ratatouille Blu-Ray code (125 points)...I'll take a Dinosaurs code...or any other of equal value...Let me know.


----------



## Stitch's O'hana

I have an extra Peter Pan DVD code up for trade.

I am looking for Blu-ray codes in trade.  As I have almost all of the DVD ones that are out.  Send me a pm if you want to trade.  Thanks!


----------



## abirdd

We've got two accounts, and are trying to redeem for some figurine rewards for our little guys.  

Right now, I'll I've got left are...

*For Trade:*
10 x The Game Plan DVD

*Needed:*
Oliver & Company
Nightmare Before Christmas
Or just try me!!


----------



## mrmonka

arenaball said:


> Yes I need that one.
> 
> Also, you need to get to 10 posts to start the Private Messages (PM) feature so that we could possibly trade. We wouldn't want to post codes on the board for everyone to see now would we.



will do


----------



## lynette j in la

101 Dalmatians
Little Mermaid
Sleeping Beauty
Peter Pan


I need 
Any Cinderella, Meet the Robinsons, Incredibles, Fox and hound 1, &2, Air buddies and any preschoolers DVD...
PM me if you would like to trade.


----------



## cardier

Hello,
I am willing to trade a Space Buddies code for Oliver and Company Anniversary Edition. 

Please email me at karen at cardier dot net.

Thank you,
Karen Cardier


----------



## shoptomcom

Disney Movie Rewards list for dmr@shoptom.com

AVAILABLE TO TRADE OR SELL, make offer:

5x Chronicles Of Narnia: Prince Caspian DVD
2x Enchanted DVD
1x National Treasure BLU

Ebay store ShopTom.com for ten years of references and more trading options.  New replacement BD cases also available.

My used list is long on mutiple accounts so please just email me what you have available so I can pick.


----------



## PrincessMama605

I have an extra Wall-e code, if someone can use it.


----------



## Small Town Princess

I have an an extra National Treasure 2 and HSM 2 to trade. These are regular DVDs, not Blue Ray. PM me if you have something to consider for a trade. Thanks!


----------



## abirdd

I'm down to 8 x The Game Plan DVD codes for trade... 
Try me on what you've got available!


----------



## sperd-ryder

abirdd said:


> I'm down to 8 x The Game Plan DVD codes for trade...
> Try me on what you've got available!



I'll trade a Narnia DVD code for it 

or if anyone has oliver and company code for trade i'll trade a space buddies


----------



## abirdd

sperd-ryder said:


> I'll trade a Narnia DVD code for it
> 
> or if anyone has oliver and company code for trade i'll trade a space buddies



Thanks for the offer, but I'm all maxed out on the Naria codes!


----------



## hallonatalite

one more post and then i can PM people to trade codes....


----------



## hallonatalite

ok, here we go!


----------



## abirdd

Great trade with arenaball - thanks so much Brian!


----------



## matthewsgirl

Need Oliver and Company Code!

I have the following codes available for trade:

1 - Chronicles Of Narnia: Prince Caspian - 100 points
1 - Ratatouille - 100 Points


----------



## bur1196

I have:

DVD codes:
College Road Trip
Echanted
Hannah Montana 3D Concert
National Treasure 2
Ratatouille

If you are interested, send me a pm, thanks!


----------



## hallonatalite

hello everyone!

i have these to trade:

Blu-Ray:
Pirates of the Caribbean: Curse of the Black Pearl
Chronicles of Narnia (the first one, not prince caspian)
Pixar Short Films Collection
and the 3 disc Wall-E

regular DVD's:

space buddies
peter pan 40th anniversary
invincible


----------



## evalalich84

I have the following DVD codes (worth 100 points each) available for trade:
7 X Wall-E
2 X The Chronicles Of Narnia: Prince Caspian
1 X 101 Dalmatians
1 X High School Musical 3: Senior Year
1 X The Jungle Book
1 X Ratatouille

I already have codes for:
Happy New Year - 2009
Survey
WALL-E Website Game

The Chronicles Of Narnia: Prince Caspian Blu-ray™ Hi-Def
College Road Trip Blu-ray™ Hi-Def
Enchanted Blu-ray™ Hi-Def
The Game Plan: Blu-ray™ Hi-Def
Pirates of the Caribbean: At World's End: Blu-ray™ Hi-Def
Underdog: Blu-ray™ Hi-Def
WALL-E Blu-ray™ Hi-Def

101 Dalmatians Platinum Edition DVD
Cars DVD
The Chronicles Of Narnia: Prince Caspian DVD
Cinderella II: Dreams Come True Special Edition DVD
Cinderella III: A Twist In Time DVD
College Road Trip DVD
Enchanted DVD
The Game Plan DVD
Hannah Montana and Miley Cyrus: Best of Both Worlds Concert DVD
Hannah Montana DVD Game DVD
High School Musical DVD Game DVD
High School Musical 3: Senior Year DVD
The Jungle Book 40th Anniversary Platinum Edition DVD
The Little Mermaid: Ariel's Beginning DVD
The Little Mermaid Special Edition DVD
Meet The Robinsons DVD
National Treasure 2: Book of Secrets DVD
Peter Pan Platinum Edition DVD
Pirates of the Caribbean: At World's End DVD
Pixar Short Films Collection Volume 1 DVD
Ratatouille DVD
Robin Hood Most Wanted Edition DVD
Sleeping Beauty 50th Anniversary Platinum Edition DVD
Space Buddies DVD 
The Sword In The Stone: 45th Anniversary Special Edition DVD
The Many Adventures of Winnie the Pooh: The Friendship Edition DVD
Tim Burton's The Nightmare Before Christmas Collector's Edition DVD
Tinker Bell DVD
Underdog DVD
WALL-E DVD


----------



## DisLUV

Looking to trade a TINDERBELL DVD code.  PM me if interested in TRADE!


----------



## hallonatalite

here is an updated list of things i have for trade!

2x High School Musical 3 DVD
1x The Rookie Blu-Ray
1x Wall-E Blu-Ray
1x Pixar Short Films Collection Blu-Ray
1x Chronicles Of Narnia: Lion, Witch, Wardrobe Blu-Ray
1x Pirates of the Caribbean: Curse of the Black Pearl Blu-ray
1x National Treasure 2: 1 Disc DVD
1x Invincible DVD
1x Peter Pan 40th Anniversary DVD
1x Space Buddies DVD
3x Enchanted DVD
2x Chronicles Of Narnia: Prince Caspian DVD
2x Wall-E DVD
1x Jungle Book 40th Anniversary DVD
1x Cars DVD
1x Fox & the Hound DVD
1x Ratatouille DVD

if i am already talking to you through a PM, don't worry, i won't trade any of the codes i promised to you before you get back to me, they are safe!!


----------



## dinosmu

I have a little mermaid code that I am will to trade or honestly just give someone. I would rather it be used than wasted. 

If are able to trade I already have:

High School Musical 3: Senior Year DVD  
The Little Mermaid Special Edition  	
National Treasure 2: Book of Secrets DVD
WALL-E DVD
Sleeping Beauty 50th Anniversary Platinum Edition DVD
The Chronicles Of Narnia: Prince Caspian DVD
Ratatouille


----------



## sperd-ryder

Right now I'm trading:

5* The Chronicles Of Narnia: Prince Caspian DVD 
2* Space Buddies DVD
2*High School Musical 3: Senior Year DVD

That's all for now but I hope to be getting more soon. If you have any codes for trade and need one of these codes let me know.


----------



## Darkkenpachi

Anyone want to trade a POTC 2 DVD for a HSM 3 DVD? let me know please


----------



## sperd-ryder

Darkkenpachi said:


> Anyone want to trade a POTC 2 DVD for a HSM 3 DVD? let me know please



I will

 pm me


----------



## arenaball

I looking for 3 codes of "Phineas & Ferb: The Daze of Summer" DVD.
I have alot to trade with - see previous posts for list.

Also, are there any people out there that would be interested in trading Dis Movie Codes for (regular movie/TV shows) Digital Copy codes? Just wondering if their was a demand for these types of codes too.

Hope everyone had a wonderful Mardi Gras Day today!!! (even if you couldn't make it to Nawlins!)


----------



## zerohour1026

i still have an extra birthday bonus code, 3 wall-e online game codes, and a 2009 new years bonus code to trade.

looking to get high school musical 3, oliver and company, or space buddies. email me at brj1026@ aol.com


----------



## bur1196

I have a bunch of Enchanted and College Road Trip DVD codes to trade. Send me a pm if interested...Thanks!


----------



## sperd-ryder

Here's everything i'm trading right now


5* The Chronicles Of Narnia: Prince Caspian DVD 
5* The Santa Clause 3: The Escape Clause DVD
4* Invincible DVD
2* Space Buddies DVD
2* Underdog DVD
2* Ratatouille DVD
1* High School Musical 3: Senior Year DVD
1* Bridge to Terabithia DVD
1* Enchanted DVD
1* Meet the Robinsons DVD

Please let me know if anyone's interested!


----------



## jtu38rol

I ended up with an extra TinkerBell movie code. I believe it is valued at 100 points. If anyone is interested in trading me something for it then send me a message or something listing what you are offering and maybe we can work something out. thanks =)


----------



## tamtam83

post has been edited since trades are done.
Thanks to all!  =)


----------



## evalalich84

I have the following DVD codes (worth 100 points each) available for trade:
7 X Wall-E 
2 X The Chronicles Of Narnia: Prince Caspian 
1 X 101 Dalmatians 
1 X Beverly Hills Chihuahua 
1 X High School Musical 3: Senior Year
1 X The Jungle Book 
1 X Ratatouille 

I will also have (around 7) extra Bolt DVD codes on 3/24. I am looking for an Air Bud: Special Edition DVD code and a Lilo & Stitch: Big Wave Edition DVD code (if anyone knows in advance that they will have an extra) to get the free plush.

I already have codes for:
Blu-ray Informational Video 
Happy Birthday - 2009
Happy New Year - 2009
Survey
WALL-E Website Game

The Chronicles Of Narnia: Prince Caspian Blu-ray™ Hi-Def
College Road Trip Blu-ray™ Hi-Def
Enchanted Blu-ray™ Hi-Def
The Game Plan: Blu-ray™ Hi-Def
Pirates of the Caribbean: At World's End: Blu-ray™ Hi-Def
Underdog: Blu-ray™ Hi-Def
WALL-E Blu-ray™ Hi-Def

101 Dalmatians Platinum Edition DVD
Beverly Hills Chihuahua DVD 
Cars DVD
The Chronicles Of Narnia: Prince Caspian DVD
Cinderella II: Dreams Come True Special Edition DVD
Cinderella III: A Twist In Time DVD
College Road Trip DVD
Enchanted DVD
The Game Plan DVD
Hannah Montana and Miley Cyrus: Best of Both Worlds Concert DVD
Hannah Montana DVD Game DVD
High School Musical DVD Game DVD
High School Musical 3: Senior Year DVD
The Jungle Book 40th Anniversary Platinum Edition DVD
The Little Mermaid: Ariel's Beginning DVD
The Little Mermaid Special Edition DVD
Meet The Robinsons DVD
Monster's Inc. Collector's Edition DVD
The Muppet Show: Season 2 - Special Edition DVD
National Treasure 2: Book of Secrets DVD
Peter Pan Platinum Edition DVD
Pinocchio: 70th Anniversary Platinum Edition DVD
Pirates of the Caribbean: At World's End DVD
Pixar Short Films Collection Volume 1 DVD
Ratatouille DVD
Robin Hood Most Wanted Edition DVD
Sleeping Beauty 50th Anniversary Platinum Edition DVD
Space Buddies DVD
The Sword In The Stone: 45th Anniversary Special Edition DVD
The Many Adventures of Winnie the Pooh: The Friendship Edition DVD
Tim Burton's The Nightmare Before Christmas Collector's Edition DVD
Tinker Bell DVD
Underdog DVD
WALL-E DVD

Please PM me with your offer, thanks!


----------



## Tslrocks

evalalich84 said:


> I have the following DVD codes (worth 100 points each) available for trade:
> 7 X Wall-E
> 2 X The Chronicles Of Narnia: Prince Caspian
> 1 X 101 Dalmatians
> 1 X Beverly Hills Chihuahua
> 1 X High School Musical 3: Senior Year
> 1 X The Jungle Book
> 1 X Ratatouille
> 
> I will also have (around 7) extra Bolt DVD codes on 3/24. I am looking for an Air Bud: Special Edition DVD code and a Lilo & Stitch: Big Wave Edition DVD code (if anyone knows in advance that they will have an extra) to get the free plush.
> 
> I already have codes for:
> Blu-ray Informational Video
> Happy New Year - 2009
> Survey
> WALL-E Website Game
> 
> The Chronicles Of Narnia: Prince Caspian Blu-ray Hi-Def
> College Road Trip Blu-ray Hi-Def
> Enchanted Blu-ray Hi-Def
> The Game Plan: Blu-ray Hi-Def
> Pirates of the Caribbean: At World's End: Blu-ray Hi-Def
> Underdog: Blu-ray Hi-Def
> WALL-E Blu-ray Hi-Def
> 
> 101 Dalmatians Platinum Edition DVD
> Beverly Hills Chihuahua DVD
> Cars DVD
> The Chronicles Of Narnia: Prince Caspian DVD
> Cinderella II: Dreams Come True Special Edition DVD
> Cinderella III: A Twist In Time DVD
> College Road Trip DVD
> Enchanted DVD
> The Game Plan DVD
> Hannah Montana and Miley Cyrus: Best of Both Worlds Concert DVD
> Hannah Montana DVD Game DVD
> High School Musical DVD Game DVD
> High School Musical 3: Senior Year DVD
> The Jungle Book 40th Anniversary Platinum Edition DVD
> The Little Mermaid: Ariel's Beginning DVD
> The Little Mermaid Special Edition DVD
> Meet The Robinsons DVD
> National Treasure 2: Book of Secrets DVD
> Peter Pan Platinum Edition DVD
> Pirates of the Caribbean: At World's End DVD
> Pixar Short Films Collection Volume 1 DVD
> Ratatouille DVD
> Robin Hood Most Wanted Edition DVD
> Sleeping Beauty 50th Anniversary Platinum Edition DVD
> Space Buddies DVD
> The Sword In The Stone: 45th Anniversary Special Edition DVD
> The Many Adventures of Winnie the Pooh: The Friendship Edition DVD
> Tim Burton's The Nightmare Before Christmas Collector's Edition DVD
> Tinker Bell DVD
> Underdog DVD
> WALL-E DVD
> 
> Please PM me with your offer, thanks!




I need:
1 X Beverly Hills Chihuahua 
1 X High School Musical 3: Senior Year 


PM me.


----------



## matthewsgirl

I have the following codes available for trade:

1 - Chronicles Of Narnia: Prince Caspian - 100 points
1 - Ratatouille - 100 Points
1 - Tinkerbell - 100 Points


----------



## tamtam83

I have one code to trade.
Enchanted DVD (100 points)

I am looking for:
Pinoccihio DVD
Beverely Hills Chihuahia DVD
High School Musical 3 DVD
Oliver and Company DVD
and any of the 75 or 125 point ones.

Please pm me or email me: tamarajhyde (at) gmail . com

Thanks all!


----------



## hallonatalite

hello, i have:

pirates of the caribbean: At Worlds End Blu Ray
pirates of the caribbean: At Worlds End DVD
3x pirates of the caribbean: dead mans chest DVD
hannah montana pop star profile DVD
invincible DVD
2x national treasure 2 DVD
ratatouille DVD
3 (maybe 4)x chronicles of narnia: prince caspian DVD
wall-e DVD
enchanted DVD
little mermaid II DVD

to trade!

PM me if you need any of them!


----------



## cp49ers

Looking to purchase unused codes if anyone has any unused ones that I havent used yet. Please reply or email me 

I have used


      Peter Pan Platinum Edition      9N3PVGPGGXR3     
      Cars      GCW73NNVT6N3     
      The Jungle Book 40th Anniversary Platinum Edition      MVJJ44HKTTXR 
      WALL-E DVD      YJYRMX9MRDH       
    Pirates of the Caribbean: At World's End      KKTVWRTM776T     
    The Many Adventures of Winnie the Pooh: The Friendship Edition      H3KTRVKWR76X     
      Tinker Bell DVD      4XCTCJ6CFMP       
     Sleeping Beauty 50th Anniversary Platinum Edition DVD      X6WKHHJYPYN     
    Pinocchio: 70th Anniversary Platinum Edition DVD      47H67TY6T79


----------



## shaniac

Done.


----------



## adctd2WDW

I have two codes to trade: Aristocats DVD and Sleeping Beauty 50th Anniversary DVD.  I need most others, as I am new to this.  Please IM if interested.  Thank you.


----------



## tamtam83

adctd2WDW said:


> I have two codes to trade: Aristocats DVD and Sleeping Beauty 50th Anniversary DVD.  I need most others, as I am new to this.  Please IM if interested.  Thank you.


I want to trade with you!  I sent you a pm!  
Thanks!


----------



## pinkdiamonds84

I have...

Pirates 2: Dead Man's Chest
High School Musical 3
Beverly Hills Chihuahua
Wall-E
Prince Caspian
Santa Clause 3
Ratatouille
Enchanted
Tinkerbell
Hannah Montana 3D
Jungle Book
Space Buddies

I need...

most blu-rays, mickey mouse clubhouse/baby einsteins/other kid shows

pinkdiamonds84@yahoo.com


----------



## disneylover3<3

Hi I have some codes to trade  pm if interested at kearnsfamily7@ gmail.com 

Walle-e 100pts 
Tinker Bell 100pts 
Gameplan 100pts
the little mermiad ariels beginning 100pts 
High school musical 3 100pts
bridge to terabitha 100pts 


I am looking for 

Lilo & Stich big wave 
space buddies 
Bolt


----------



## disneylover3<3

evalalich84 said:


> I have the following DVD codes (worth 100 points each) available for trade:
> 7 X Wall-E
> 2 X The Chronicles Of Narnia: Prince Caspian
> 1 X 101 Dalmatians
> 1 X Beverly Hills Chihuahua
> 1 X High School Musical 3: Senior Year
> 1 X The Jungle Book
> 1 X Ratatouille
> 
> I will also have (around 7) extra Bolt DVD codes on 3/24. I am looking for an Air Bud: Special Edition DVD code and a Lilo & Stitch: Big Wave Edition DVD code (if anyone knows in advance that they will have an extra) to get the free plush.
> 
> I already have codes for:
> Blu-ray Informational Video
> Happy Birthday - 2009
> Happy New Year - 2009
> Survey
> WALL-E Website Game
> 
> The Chronicles Of Narnia: Prince Caspian Blu-ray Hi-Def
> College Road Trip Blu-ray Hi-Def
> Enchanted Blu-ray Hi-Def
> The Game Plan: Blu-ray Hi-Def
> Pirates of the Caribbean: At World's End: Blu-ray Hi-Def
> Underdog: Blu-ray Hi-Def
> WALL-E Blu-ray Hi-Def
> 
> 101 Dalmatians Platinum Edition DVD
> Beverly Hills Chihuahua DVD
> Cars DVD
> The Chronicles Of Narnia: Prince Caspian DVD
> Cinderella II: Dreams Come True Special Edition DVD
> Cinderella III: A Twist In Time DVD
> College Road Trip DVD
> Enchanted DVD
> The Game Plan DVD
> Hannah Montana and Miley Cyrus: Best of Both Worlds Concert DVD
> Hannah Montana DVD Game DVD
> High School Musical DVD Game DVD
> High School Musical 3: Senior Year DVD
> The Jungle Book 40th Anniversary Platinum Edition DVD
> The Little Mermaid: Ariel's Beginning DVD
> The Little Mermaid Special Edition DVD
> Meet The Robinsons DVD
> The Muppet Show: Season 2 - Special Edition DVD
> National Treasure 2: Book of Secrets DVD
> Peter Pan Platinum Edition DVD
> Pirates of the Caribbean: At World's End DVD
> Pixar Short Films Collection Volume 1 DVD
> Ratatouille DVD
> Robin Hood Most Wanted Edition DVD
> Sleeping Beauty 50th Anniversary Platinum Edition DVD
> Space Buddies DVD
> The Sword In The Stone: 45th Anniversary Special Edition DVD
> The Many Adventures of Winnie the Pooh: The Friendship Edition DVD
> Tim Burton's The Nightmare Before Christmas Collector's Edition DVD
> Tinker Bell DVD
> Underdog DVD
> WALL-E DVD
> 
> Please PM me with your offer, thanks!





Hey I might be able to trade I was looking at your list for bolt ? I am not sure if you got my emails i ama newbe so I have no clue about that thanks let me know


----------



## getwiththefuture

I have space buddies and snow buddies to trade for 2 that i dont have


----------



## disneylover3<3

Great Can I trade one code for space buddies and  one for snow buddies ?


----------



## evalalich84

disneylover3<3 said:


> Hey I might be able to trade I was looking at your list for bolt ? I am not sure if you got my emails i ama newbe so I have no clue about that thanks let me know



Hi! I didn't get your messages because you have to do 10 posts on the forums before you can start sending PMs. I will be getting my Bolt codes on Friday and would be happy to save one for you (for your Bridge To Terabitha).


----------



## Rob B 922

I have a Peter Pan PE for trade.

I have used most of the animated films, can use live action codes.
Thanks-
Rob B.


----------



## Caprigno

This post has been deleted


----------



## bur1196

I have the following codes:

DVD:

College Road Trip
Echanted
Hannah Montana 3-D Movie
National Treasure 2
Ratatouille
The Chronicles Of Narnia: Prince Caspian
The Game Plan
Tinkerbell

Blu-Ray:

Cars Blu-Ray
Pirates 3: AWE Blu-Ray
Rattatouille Blu-Ray
Space Buddies Blu-Ray
Wall-E Blu-Ray

PM me and let me know what you have...Thanks!

Greg


----------



## TrevorsMom

I have 4 Beverly Hills Chihuahua 100 point codes to trade for any other codes.


----------



## TrevorsMom

I have 4 Beverly Hills Chihuahua 100 point codes to trade for any other codes.


----------



## TrevorsMom

I have Beverly Hills Chihuahua to trade for any other codes.


----------



## superkuhner

Hi , I have tons of Jonas Brothers 3d Reward codes . 1 code is 400 points . I'm interested in trading for other reward codes.

you can e-mail me at   superkuhner@yahoo.com


----------



## mjhd

I do not have any extra codes to trade but would be willing to trade for other things...pm me and hopefully we can work something out!  Here is what I HAVE so far:
03-23-09   	The Chronicles Of Narnia: Prince Caspian DVD   
03-22-09  	Space Buddies DVD  	
03-09-09  	Beverly Hills Chihuahua DVD  	
03-03-09  	101 Dalmatians Platinum Edition DVD  	
03-03-09  	College Road Trip DVD  
03-03-09  	High School Musical 3: Senior Year DVD  	
01-12-08  	Enchanted  	Theatrical  	50 
01-12-08  	Enchanted  	Theatrical  	50 
01-12-08  	Enchanted  	Theatrical  	50 
01-12-08  	Enchanted  	Theatrical  	50 
01-01-08  	Cinderella III: A Twist In Time  	
01-01-08  	Underdog   
01-01-08  	Meet The Robinsons  	
01-01-08  	Ratatouille  
10-17-07  	The Game Plan  	Theatrical  	50 
10-17-07  	The Game Plan  	Theatrical  	50 
10-17-07  	The Game Plan  	Theatrical  	50 
10-17-07  	The Game Plan  	Theatrical  	50 
09-15-07  	Hannah Montana: Pop Star Profile - Volume 2  
06-22-07  	Cars 
06-22-07  	Baby Einstein: My First Signs  	
05-28-07  	Pirates of the Caribbean: Dead Man's Chest


----------



## evalalich84

I have the following DVD codes (worth 100 points each) available for trade:
7 X Wall-E
6 X Bolt
2 X The Chronicles Of Narnia: Prince Caspian
1 X 101 Dalmatians
1 X Beverly Hills Chihuahua
1 X High School Musical 3: Senior Year
1 X The Jungle Book
1 X Ratatouille

I am looking for an Air Bud: Special Edition DVD code and a Lilo & Stitch: Big Wave Edition DVD code to get the free plush.

I already have codes for:
Blu-ray Informational Video
Happy Birthday - 2009
Happy New Year - 2009
Survey
WALL-E Website Game

Bolt Blu-ray™ Hi Def 
The Chronicles Of Narnia: Prince Caspian Blu-ray™ Hi-Def
College Road Trip Blu-ray™ Hi-Def
Enchanted Blu-ray™ Hi-Def
The Game Plan: Blu-ray™ Hi-Def
Pirates of the Caribbean: At World's End: Blu-ray™ Hi-Def
Underdog: Blu-ray™ Hi-Def
WALL-E Blu-ray™ Hi-Def

101 Dalmatians Platinum Edition DVD
Beverly Hills Chihuahua DVD
Bolt DVD 
Cars DVD
The Chronicles Of Narnia: Prince Caspian DVD
Cinderella II: Dreams Come True Special Edition DVD
Cinderella III: A Twist In Time DVD
College Road Trip DVD
Enchanted DVD
The Game Plan DVD
Hannah Montana and Miley Cyrus: Best of Both Worlds Concert DVD
Hannah Montana DVD Game DVD
High School Musical DVD Game DVD
High School Musical 3: Senior Year DVD
The Jungle Book 40th Anniversary Platinum Edition DVD
The Little Mermaid: Ariel's Beginning DVD
The Little Mermaid Special Edition DVD
Meet The Robinsons DVD
Monster's Inc. Collector's Edition DVD
The Muppet Show: Season 2 - Special Edition DVD
National Treasure 2: Book of Secrets DVD
Peter Pan Platinum Edition DVD
Pinocchio: 70th Anniversary Platinum Edition DVD
Pirates of the Caribbean: At World's End DVD
Pixar Short Films Collection Volume 1 DVD
Ratatouille DVD
Robin Hood Most Wanted Edition DVD
The Santa Clause 3: The Escape Clause DVD
Sleeping Beauty 50th Anniversary Platinum Edition DVD
Space Buddies DVD
The Sword In The Stone: 45th Anniversary Special Edition DVD
The Many Adventures of Winnie the Pooh: The Friendship Edition DVD
Tim Burton's The Nightmare Before Christmas Collector's Edition DVD
Tinker Bell DVD
Underdog DVD
WALL-E DVD

Please PM me with your offer, thanks!


----------



## klizn64

Hi, im looking for this movie code rewards for the movie Lilo and stich big wave. I have to trade 1 bolt dvd code for this one.
Also have an extra bolt dvd code for a code of any movie....


----------



## klizn64

I have a Bolt extra code, do you want to trade me for the HSM3 code, let me know.
Thanks



disneylover3<3 said:


> Hi I have some codes to trade  pm if interested at kearnsfamily7@ gmail.com
> 
> Walle-e 100pts
> Tinker Bell 100pts
> Gameplan 100pts
> the little mermiad ariels beginning 100pts
> High school musical 3 100pts
> bridge to terabitha 100pts
> 
> 
> I am looking for
> 
> Lilo & Stich big wave
> space buddies
> Bolt


----------



## disneylover3<3

I actual traded that one already and  I just got the bolt code too !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 
Thanks anyway for everything ..... I am looking for space buddies I traded all my codes  so I am looking to buy it


----------



## sperd-ryder

I'm trading the following codes:


5* The Chronicles Of Narnia: Prince Caspian DVD 
5* The Santa Clause 3: The Escape Clause DVD
4* Invincible DVD
4* Beverly Hills Chihuahua DVD 
2* Space Buddies DVD
2* Underdog DVD
2* Ratatouille DVD
1* High School Musical 3: Senior Year DVD
1* Bridge to Terabithia DVD
1* Enchanted DVD
1* Meet the Robinsons DVD
1* Bolt DVD


----------



## kingcertified

I have one code for Sleeping Beauty Blu ray edition available for trade.

Looking for Lilo and Stitch Big Wave edition dvd code


----------



## Stitch's O'hana

I have up for trade~

2~extra Bolt DVD codes

2~ Lilo & Stitch Big Wave DVD codes

Make me an offer of what you have.  Thanks!


----------



## kingcertified

Stitch's O'hana said:


> I have up for trade~
> 
> 2~extra Bolt DVD codes
> 
> 2~ Lilo & Stitch Big Wave DVD codes
> 
> Make me an offer of what you have.  Thanks!





Would you trade one Lilo and stitch big wave edition for my one Sleeping Beauty Bluray code


----------



## cardier

Hello,

I  need to get the BOLT code. I am willing to trade for it.
Here is what I have to trade

Prince Caspian
Wall-E
Enchanted
Snow Buddies
Game Plan
Pirates 3
Ratatouille
National Treasure 2
Cars
Tinkerbell
Little Mermaid: Ariels Beginning

If you cannot pm, please email me: karen at cardier dot net

Thanks,
Karen Cardier


----------



## Stitch's O'hana

kingcertified said:


> Would you trade one Lilo and stitch big wave edition for my one Sleeping Beauty Bluray code




Sorry, I already have that code.


----------



## Stitch's O'hana

sperd-ryder said:


> I'm trading the following codes:
> 
> 
> 5* The Chronicles Of Narnia: Prince Caspian DVD
> 5* The Santa Clause 3: The Escape Clause DVD
> 4* Invincible DVD
> 4* Beverly Hills Chihuahua DVD
> 2* Space Buddies DVD
> 2* Underdog DVD
> 2* Ratatouille DVD
> 1* High School Musical 3: Senior Year DVD
> 1* Bridge to Terabithia DVD
> 1* Enchanted DVD
> 1* Meet the Robinsons DVD
> 1* Bolt DVD




Hi,

I need your Invincible DVD code.  In return I could give you the code for Lilo & Stitch Big Wave DVD code.  Please let me know, thanks in advance!


----------



## TLPL

I have an extra Meet the Robinsons DVD code, who wants it?


----------



## kingcertified

Stitch's O'hana said:


> Sorry, I already have that code.



how about the Santa Clause 3 dvd


----------



## klizn64

Hi, i have to trade:
2 codes of Bolt of dvd
1 Bolt Blu ray
1 game plan dvd
2 more codes...
I wanna trade one for lilo and stich Big wave, and the others codes for somenthing else...
Let me know


----------



## klizn64

Hi, i have to trade:
2 codes of Bolt of dvd
1 Bolt Blu ray
1 game plan dvd
2 more codes...


----------



## klizn64

Hi, i have to trade:
2 codes of Bolt of dvd
1 Bolt Blu ray
1 game plan dvd
2 more codes...



Stitch's O'hana said:


> Hi,
> 
> I need your Invincible DVD code.  In return I could give you the code for Lilo & Stitch Big Wave DVD code.  Please let me know, thanks in advance!


----------



## mylittletinkerbell

Hi,
I am interested in some of the codes u have to offer........but Im not sure that i understand this completley. If I have used my codes for my account are you able to use them for your account?????
If not then I dont have any to trade but maybe I could buy some


----------



## Stitch's O'hana

kingcertified said:


> how about the Santa Clause 3 dvd



I have that code too.


----------



## Stitch's O'hana

mylittletinkerbell said:


> Hi,
> I am interested in some of the codes u have to offer........but Im not sure that i understand this completley. If I have used my codes for my account are you able to use them for your account?????
> If not then I dont have any to trade but maybe I could buy some[/QUOTE
> 
> Each Disney DVD has a different code in it, that can only be used one time.  So say you already entered the code in for Peter Pan DVD and so now that code is all done since you already entered it( so some else can't use that same code you just entered anymore).  Some people are buying more than one copy of a Disney DVD or Blu-ray and that's how people are getting extra codes to trade with.  Or just get the codes from people, that don't want to use them, etc.   Does that help?
> 
> 
> For me, I am just looking at trading points.  I have 5,915 points so far, but I am trying to get 11,500 points!


----------



## Stitch's O'hana

klizn64 said:


> Hi, i have to trade:
> 2 codes of Bolt of dvd
> 1 Bolt Blu ray
> 1 game plan dvd
> 2 more codes...
> I wanna trade one for lilo and stich Big wave, and the others codes for somenthing else...
> Let me know



Hi, I have all those codes already.  But what are the other two codes that you have up for trade?


----------



## mylittletinkerbell

ya that helps clear things up thank you. unfortuanatley all the codes i get I use becuase im also trying to get 11,500. I want to take my lil girl to disney world!!!! who doesnt right??? any way thank you.


----------



## Stitch's O'hana

mylittletinkerbell said:


> ya that helps clear things up thank you. unfortuanatley all the codes i get I use becuase im also trying to get 11,500. I want to take my lil girl to disney world!!!! who doesnt right??? any way thank you.




Your welcome, I am glad I could help.  Also one more thing say you already entered a code for say Tinker Bell DVD, you still can't use someone else's Tinker Bell DVD code( even though they both have different code numbers/letters).  But you could use someone else's Tinker Bell Blu-ray code( which would be for 125 points)!

I know what you mean about wanting to take your little girl to Disney World, I myself am always trying to find away to get back! LOL


----------



## matthewsgirl

I have the following codes available for trade:

1 - Chronicles Of Narnia: Prince Caspian - 100 points
1 - Ratatouille - 100 Points
1 - Tinkerbell - 100 Points


----------



## randybw1

Stitch's O'hana said:


> Your welcome, I am glad I could help.  Also one more thing say you already entered a code for say Tinker Bell DVD, you still can't use someone else's Tinker Bell DVD code( even though they both have different code numbers/letters).  But you could use someone else's Tinker Bell Blu-ray code( which would be for 125 points)!
> 
> I know what you mean about wanting to take your little girl to Disney World, I myself am always trying to find away to get back! LOL



Hello, I'm looking for 1 Lilo and Stitch Big Wave code so I can get the Bolt Plush.  All I have are movies stubs from Bedtime Stories.  I would give 4 (200 points) to anyone for a Lilo and Stitch Big Wave. 

Thanks!


----------



## kingcertified

I have codes for

Sleeping Beauty Blu ray
Cars Blu ray
Wall E Blu ray
Ratatouille Blu ray
The Santa Clause 3 dvd

Looking for

Lilo and Stitch Big Wave Edition dvd code


----------



## Stitch's O'hana

kingcertified said:


> I have codes for
> 
> Sleeping Beauty Blu ray
> Cars Blu ray
> Wall E Blu ray
> Ratatouille Blu ray
> The Santa Clause 3 dvd
> 
> Looking for
> 
> Lilo and Stitch Big Wave Edition dvd code




I need your Ratatouille Blu-ray code and in return I will give you the code for Lilo and Stitch Big Wave DVD code.  Send me a pm if interested in trading.


----------



## kingcertified

Stitch's O'hana said:


> I need your Ratatouille Blu-ray code and in return I will give you the code for Lilo and Stitch Big Wave DVD code.  Send me a pm if interested in trading.



done deal then. I can't pm yet


----------



## Stitch's O'hana

kingcertified said:


> done deal then. I can't pm yet




Just sent you a pm with my email address.  Send me an email when you get it.

thanks!


----------



## Stitch's O'hana

Just wanted to post that I am all out of my Lilo & Stitch DVD codes, just traded my last one.

But I still have one Bolt DVD code left.....


----------



## klizn64

Hi, im looking for disney movie codes, i need the Lilo and stich big wave code
I have to trade
One blu ray Bedtime Stories code
Also 1 blu ray Game Plan
1 blu ray pirates of the carribean 1
1 blu ray pirates of the carribean 2
2 dvd Bolt codes
Let me know...


----------



## Stitch's O'hana

kingcertified said:


> I have codes for
> 
> Sleeping Beauty Blu ray
> Cars Blu ray
> Wall E Blu ray
> Ratatouille Blu ray
> The Santa Clause 3 dvd
> 
> Looking for
> 
> Lilo and Stitch Big Wave Edition dvd code




Hey,

I was going to ask you, do you need the Bolt DVD code too?  I have an extra one of those to trade too.  Just let me know.


----------



## TLPL

Anyone want a Meet the Robonsons DVD code at all? I don't have anything, but have an extra of the same movie, go figure.


----------



## bobbysbargains2

Hi, I am new to this site. I have Coke Rewards caps and flaps I would like to trade for Disney Rewards codes. I usually trade 2 flaps or 10 caps per Disney code. Let me know if you would be interested in a trade. I can only PM staff members at this time, however you can post a reply and maybe we can work something out. thanks.


----------



## kingcertified

Stitch's O'hana said:


> Hey,
> 
> I was going to ask you, do you need the Bolt DVD code too?  I have an extra one of those to trade too.  Just let me know.



I could use it since I only have the bluray copy but don't have anything extra to trade for it. By the way my amazon order should be here any day.


----------



## Stitch's O'hana

kingcertified said:


> I could use it since I only have the bluray copy but don't have anything extra to trade for it. By the way my amazon order should be here any day.




Will you have any extra codes, when your amazon order comes in?  Just send me an email when you get your order.


----------



## kingcertified

Stitch's O'hana said:


> Will you have any extra codes, when your amazon order comes in?  Just send me an email when you get your order.



Sorry no extra codes. I think my order should come Saturday.


----------



## Stitch's O'hana

kingcertified said:


> Sorry no extra codes. I think my order should come Saturday.



That's alright.  If you by chance get any more extra codes and want to still trade to get the Bolt DVD code you can let me know latter on.  There's a good chance, that I will still have a Bolt DVD code left( since my friend is giving me her Bolt DVD code)  I will look forward to getting an email then from you this weekend with your code.


----------



## kingcertified

Stitch's O'hana said:


> That's alright.  If you by chance get any more extra codes and want to still trade to get the Bolt DVD code you can let me know latter on.  There's a good chance, that I will still have a Bolt DVD code left( since my friend is giving me her Bolt DVD code)  I will look forward to getting an email then from you this weekend with your code.



I'm open to freebies


----------



## Stitch's O'hana

kingcertified said:


> I'm open to freebies




Am sure you are, along with everyone else.  I really need the points though, I have about 6,215 points right now.  But I really need a 11,500 points to get what I really want.  I just hope I can get enough by the time it's all done!


----------



## kingcertified

Stitch's O'hana said:


> Am sure you are, along with everyone else.  I really need the points though, I have about 6,215 points right now.  But I really need a 11,500 points to get what I really want.  I just hope I can get enough by the time it's all done!



A couple weeks ago someone on ebay had about 20 codes for sale and the auction ended around 8 bucks. I was outbid by a buck because I was at work. I would check ebay out


----------



## Stitch's O'hana

kingcertified said:


> A couple weeks ago someone on ebay had about 20 codes for sale and the auction ended around 8 bucks. I was outbid by a buck because I was at work. I would check ebay out




That bites, it's crazy what people are getting for their codes!  I am not looking for money myself, so ebay does me no good.  Just want to trade points for points.


----------



## bur1196

I have the following DVD codes:

College Road Trip
Echanted
Hannah Montana 3-D Movie
National Treasure 2
Ratatouille
Snow Buddies
The Chronicles Of Narnia: Prince Caspian
The Game Plan
The Santa Clause 3
Tinkerbell
Toy Story
Wall-E

and the following Blu-Ray codes:

Cars Blu-Ray
Pirates 3: AWE Blu-Ray
Ratatouille Blu-Ray
The Chronicles Of Narnia: Prince Caspian Blu-Ray
Wall-E Blu-Ray

PM me if you are interested...Thanks!


----------



## mylittletinkerbell

Hey everyone,

I have 5 high school musical 3 codes for trade, all new and un used worth 100 points each.
let me know if you would like to make a trade.


----------



## mylittletinkerbell

I just wanted to check has everyone done the free 100 points for learning about blu ray mvies on the disney rewards page. ???????????


----------



## Stitch's O'hana

mylittletinkerbell said:


> I just wanted to check has everyone done the free 100 points for learning about blu ray mvies on the disney rewards page. ???????????



Yep, I have!


----------



## matthewsgirl

I have the following codes available for trade:

1 - Bolt - 100 Points
1 - Chronicles Of Narnia: Prince Caspian - 100 points
1 - Ratatouille - 100 Points
1 - Tinkerbell - 100 Points


----------



## mylittletinkerbell

i have hsm3 ould you like to trade???


----------



## bobbysbargains2

Does anyone want to trade their disney code for 
coke caps or flaps? I am open to any offers and
suggestions. I can't PM yet, but I can trade via
Yahoo Messenger. Let me know. Thanks.

I usually trade 20pts in coke flaps or 30pts in caps.
But like I said, I am open to any ideas.


----------



## randybw1

I'm looking for a Lilo and Stitch Big Wave Edition DVD code.

I have a Bedtime Stories Blu-Ray code to trade.

Thanks!


----------



## cardier

Here is what I have to trade

Prince Caspian
Wall-E
Enchanted
Snow Buddies
Game Plan 
pirates 3 
National Treasure 2

pleas PM FOR TRADES


----------



## mylittletinkerbell

i have hsm3 if you would like to trade. i dont know how t pm tho. i need anything but wall-e


----------



## TaraPA

mylittletinkerbell said:


> I just wanted to check has everyone done the free 100 points for learning about blu ray mvies on the disney rewards page. ???????????



I'm not seeing this - is it still there?   On the Disney Movie Rewards homepage?   I only need 50 points for what I want - this would be perfect - someone steer my in the right direction please!

I did get the email today for the bonus Easter Egg Hunt points & got all of those.   That was a nice perk!


----------



## chrissyt27

Here are the codes that I just did. All worked. 

SUPERBARK	15

JIMINY	             10

Budderball             25

PAPERS	            50


----------



## randybw1

TaraPA said:


> I'm not seeing this - is it still there?   On the Disney Movie Rewards homepage?   I only need 50 points for what I want - this would be perfect - someone steer my in the right direction please!
> 
> I did get the email today for the bonus Easter Egg Hunt points & got all of those.   That was a nice perk!



The 100 point blu-ray thing...When you login, there is a tab at the top that says Blu-Ray, it's in Blue and to the right of home, can't miss...Click it, click Skip into, and then play all, once it finishes, you will get 100 points.


----------



## Vistaway

chrissyt27 said:


> Here are the codes that I just did. All worked.
> 
> SUPERBARK	15
> 
> JIMINY	             10
> 
> Budderball             25
> 
> PAPERS	            50



Thanks for the codes!

- Andy


----------



## TaraPA

randybw1 said:


> The 100 point blu-ray thing...When you login, there is a tab at the top that says Blu-Ray, it's in Blue and to the right of home, can't miss...Click it, click Skip into, and then play all, once it finishes, you will get 100 points.



YESSSSSS!!!!!!!!   Thank you!!!


----------



## abirdd

chrissyt27 said:


> Here are the codes that I just did. All worked.
> 
> SUPERBARK	15
> 
> JIMINY	             10
> 
> Budderball             25
> 
> PAPERS	            50



Figures... I just spent time searching *then* came to the DIS


----------



## Stitch's O'hana

chrissyt27 said:


> Here are the codes that I just did. All worked.
> 
> SUPERBARK	15
> 
> JIMINY	             10
> 
> Budderball             25
> 
> PAPERS	            50



I just entered these codes, but they did not work.  What am I doing wrong?  Where did you find out about these codes?


----------



## kingcertified

Stitch's O'hana said:


> I just entered these codes, but they did not work.  What am I doing wrong?  Where did you find out about these codes?



Don't type the numbers. Type them like these.

SUPERBARK

JIMINY

Budderball

PAPERS


----------



## Stitch's O'hana

kingcertified said:


> Don't type the numbers. Type them like these.
> 
> SUPERBARK
> 
> JIMINY
> 
> Budderball
> 
> PAPERS




Thank you!  I will have to try it tomorrow, as it says I enter to many invalid codes for today.  So what do the numbers mean anyway?  Is that how many points you get for each code?


----------



## kingcertified

Stitch's O'hana said:


> Thank you!  I will have to try it tomorrow, as it says I enter to many invalid codes for today.  So what do the numbers mean anyway?  Is that how many points you get for each code?



just the point value for each code


----------



## chrissyt27

Sorry, yes just type the words. The number was how many points they were worth. Sorry for the confusion. I just copied it after they were in there. I did it at work and figured I would help save people some time. again sorry.


----------



## Stitch's O'hana

chrissyt27 said:


> Sorry, yes just type the words. The number was how many points they were worth. Sorry for the confusion. I just copied it after they were in there. I did it at work and figured I would help save people some time. again sorry.




That's alright.  Thanks for posting this, it helps me out a ton!  I have over 7,000 points now, so it is helping me get closer to what I need and that is 11,500 points!

Thanks again for posting this!


----------



## mylittletinkerbell

kingcertified said:


> Don't type the numbers. Type them like these.
> 
> SUPERBARK
> 
> JIMINY
> 
> Budderball
> 
> PAPERS









thank you for posting that it saved alot of time.


----------



## bobbysbargains2

TLPL said:


> Anyone want a Meet the Robonsons DVD code at all? I don't have anything, but have an extra of the same movie, go figure.




thanks for a great trade !


----------



## Stitch's O'hana

Does anyone need a 101 Dalmatians DVD code?  I have one extra up for trade!  Just make me an offer...


----------



## couponman77

Hello everyone.  I am new here and wish I would have found you all sooner.  I have some codes to trade if anyone needs anything below:

All are 100pts

4 - High School Musical 3  DVD  
1 - High School Musical 2  DVD 
1 - Snow Buddies  DVD 
3 - Space Buddies  DVD 
2 - Pirates of the Caribbean At Worlds End  DVD  
2 - Santa Clause 3  DVD
1 - National Treasure 2  DVD  
5 - The Little Mermaid Ariel's Beginning  DVD  
1 - The Little Mermaid 2 Return to the Sea  DVD  
2 - Game Plan  DVD  
2 - Underdog  DVD
5 - Prince Caspian  DVD 
6 - Beverly Hills Chihuahua  DVD  


I also have a code for a free Hannah Montana the Movie ticket that I am willing to trade.


----------



## mylittletinkerbell

Stitch's O'hana said:


> Does anyone need a 101 Dalmatians DVD code?  I have one extra up for trade!  Just make me an offer...



what codes do u need???


----------



## bobbysbargains2

I have a ton of coke caps (400+) to trade for Disney codes. 
I also have coke flaps to trade as well.
I also have a unused Bedtime Stories DVD code to trade.

Here is a list of movie titles that I have already redeemed.

Bedtime Stories DVD
Beverly Hills Chihauhau DVD
Bolt DVD
Bunnytown: Hello Bunnies DVD
Cars DVD
College Road Trip DVD
Enchanted DVD
Finding Nemo DVD
High School Musical 3: Senior Year DVD 
Hocus Pocus DVD
Little Mermaid 2 DVD
Meet The Robinsons
Mickey Mouse Clubhouse: Mickey's Big Splash DVD
My Friends Tigger & Pooh: Tigger, Pooh and a Musical Too
National Treasure 2 : Book of Secrets DVD
Nightmare Before Christmas Collectors Edition
Pirates of the Caribbean: At World's End 
Pirates of the Caribbean: Dead Man's Chest
Pinocchio : 70th Anniversary Platinum Edition Blu-Ray Hi Def
Princess Protection Program DVD
Ratatouille DVD
Sleeping Beauty 50th Anniversary Platinum Edition DVD
Space Buddies DVD
The Chronicles Of Narnia: The Lion, The Witch And The Wardrobe 4-Disc Set
The Chronicles Of Narnia: Prince Caspian DVD
The Fox And The Hound 2
The Game Plan DVD
Tinker Bell DVD
Toy Story 10th Anniversary Edition
WALL-E DVD


Let me know what you have and if you want mcr points
or a disney code (if available) in trade. I normally trade 
20pts in MCR flaps or 30pts in MCR caps. However,
I am open to all offers, suggestions or ideas. Thanks.

*Good trades with : TLPL / Sphinx11*


----------



## Stitch's O'hana

mylittletinkerbell said:


> what codes do u need???



Here's a list of some of the movies I am looking for....
But there's a lot more I need and there's a lot that I have too, since I have 7,090 points( I have entered a lot, a lot of codes).  It would take to long to list everything.


101 Dalmatians - Live Action
101 Dalmatians II: Patch's London
Air Bud Special Edition
Bunnytown: Hello Bunnies
Cars: Blu-ray Hi-Def Edition
College Road Trip Blu-ray Hi-Def Edition
Mary Poppins 45th Anniversary 
SpecialSleeping Beauty 50th Anniversary Platinum Edition
My Friends Tigger & Pooh: Tigger, Pooh and a Musical Too


----------



## buddies

couponman77 said:


> Hello everyone.  I am new here and wish I would have found you all sooner.  I have some codes to trade if anyone needs anything below:
> 
> All are 100pts
> 
> 4 - High School Musical 3  DVD
> 1 - High School Musical 2  DVD
> 1 - Snow Buddies  DVD
> 3 - Space Buddies  DVD
> 2 - Pirates of the Caribbean At Worlds End  DVD
> 2 - Santa Clause 3  DVD
> 1 - National Treasure 2  DVD
> 5 - The Little Mermaid Ariel's Beginning  DVD
> 1 - The Little Mermaid 2 Return to the Sea  DVD
> 2 - Game Plan  DVD
> 2 - Underdog  DVD
> 5 - Prince Caspian  DVD
> 6 - Beverly Hills Chihuahua  DVD
> 
> 
> I also have a code for a free Hannah Montana the Movie ticket that I am willing to trade.



i need the space buddies code. what do u want in return?


----------



## buddies

I am in disprite need of a few codes. I need:

lilo and stitch big wave edition and
space buddies 


let me know if you are willing to trade for either of these


----------



## couponman77

do you have bedtime stories dvd?  if not let me know what you have.  email me at couponman77 which is a gmail.com account and we can finish the trade as I can't PM yet.  thanks.



buddies said:


> i need the space buddies code. what do u want in return?


----------



## couponman77

Due to various trades, here is an updated list of my available codes:

4 - High School Musical 3 DVD
2 - Space Buddies DVD
1 - Pirates of the Caribbean At Worlds End DVD
1 - Santa Clause 3 DVD
5 - The Little Mermaid Ariel's Beginning DVD
1 - The Little Mermaid 2 Return to the Sea DVD
1 - Game Plan DVD
1 - Underdog DVD
5 - Prince Caspian DVD
6 - Beverly Hills Chihuahua DVD


----------



## mylittletinkerbell

does anybody want to trade an hsm3 code worth a 100 points.


----------



## chrissyt27

HI, I have an extra Blu Ray Bedtime Stories and an extra  Blu Ray Bolt code up for trade. I also have an extra Space Buddies code. It's a DVD.

I put Bedtime Stories in last night and got a bouns. So BluRay was 125 and Bonus was 125. If it's not too much to ask, I would like 2 dvd codes so 200 points. But I will take what I can get.

I have traded a few times, but not in the last couple of months. Please feel free to PM me, I promise I am trustworthy 
We are going out to dinner, but I will be back. Saturday we are going to my parents, but can check back that night. 

This is what I alreay Have so far. 
Bolt Blu-ray Hi Def   
Space Buddies DVD    
Beverly Hills Chihuahua DVD   
Oliver & Company: 20th Anniversary Special Edition DVD 
Bedtime Stories Blu-ray
Pinocchio: 70th Anniversary Blu-ray
Prince Caspian
Enchanted DVD 
The Little Mermaid Special Edition 
Meet The Robinsons
Cinderella III: A Twist In Time
Peter Pan Platinum Edition


----------



## Stitch's O'hana

I have 2 Hannah Montana Movie Ticket Stubs( they are worth a 100 points for the both of them together) up for trade, anybody need them?


----------



## chrissyt27

Stitch's O'hana said:


> I have 2 Hannah Montana Movie Ticket Stubs( they are worth a 100 points for the both of them together) up for trade, anybody need them?



Do you have Space Buddies DVD or Bolt BluRay? I saw Hannah, but for free and didn't get ticket stubs:<


----------



## mylittletinkerbell

chrissyt27 said:


> HI, I have an extra Blu Ray Bedtime Stories and an extra  Blu Ray Bolt code up for trade. I also have an extra Space Buddies code. It's a DVD.
> 
> I put Bedtime Stories in last night and got a bouns. So BluRay was 125 and Bonus was 125. If it's not too much to ask, I would like 2 dvd codes so 200 points. But I will take what I can get.
> 
> I have traded a few times, but not in the last couple of months. Please feel free to PM me, I promise I am trustworthy
> We are going out to dinner, but I will be back. Saturday we are going to my parents, but can check back that night.
> 
> This is what I alreay Have so far.
> Bolt Blu-ray Hi Def
> Space Buddies DVD
> Beverly Hills Chihuahua DVD
> Oliver & Company: 20th Anniversary Special Edition DVD
> Bedtime Stories Blu-ray
> Pinocchio: 70th Anniversary Blu-ray
> Prince Caspian
> Enchanted DVD
> The Little Mermaid Special Edition
> Meet The Robinsons
> Cinderella III: A Twist In Time
> Peter Pan Platinum Edition



i dont have anything that i could trade worth 200 but what about the space buddies code how much is that worth? i have hsm3 to trade worth 100.


----------



## mylittletinkerbell

is anyone having trouble logging in today. on dmr.com???


----------



## Stitch's O'hana

chrissyt27 said:


> Do you have Space Buddies DVD or Bolt BluRay? I saw Hannah, but for free and didn't get ticket stubs:<




Sent a pm last night, I have to take my computer into the shop on monday, so I hope you get my pm before that.  Thanks in advance!


----------



## PrincessMama605

I have an extra code for Bedtime Stories on DVD, it's worth double points right now.  I am looking for Oliver and Company.


----------



## chrissyt27

Thanks everyone, Bolt and BedtimeStories BluRays have been traded to cardier. Her codes worked so good trade!


----------



## stepharelli

Hello Fellow Disney Fans. This is my first post. 

I have an extra Prince & the Pauper code worth 75 points. Does anyone have an equal trade??


----------



## matthewsgirl

I have the following codes available for trade:

1 - Bolt - 100 Points
1 - Chronicles Of Narnia: Prince Caspian - 100 points
1 - Ratatouille - 100 Points
1 - Tinkerbell - 100 Points


----------



## bobbysbargains2

stepharelli said:


> Hello Fellow Disney Fans. This is my first post.
> 
> I have an extra Prince & the Pauper code worth 75 points. Does anyone have an equal trade??



Sent you a PM (private message).


----------



## mylittletinkerbell

matthewsgirl said:


> I have the following codes available for trade:
> 
> 1 - Bolt - 100 Points
> 1 - Chronicles Of Narnia: Prince Caspian - 100 points
> 1 - Ratatouille - 100 Points
> 1 - Tinkerbell - 100 Points



i have hsm3 do u need that one??


----------



## abirdd

Just went through my codes this evening... and I've got:

1 x Bev Hills Chihuahua DVD
1 x HSM 3 DVD

What I need...

Pinocchio 
School House Rock: Earth
Tigger Pooh Musical Too
Air Bud Special Edition


----------



## Stitch's O'hana

I still have 2 movie ticket stubs for Hannah Montana, that are worth 100 points for the both of them together!


----------



## cardier

Here is what I have to trade

Prince Caspian
Wall-E
Enchanted
Snow Buddies
Game Plan
pirates 3
National Treasure 2
Ratatouille
Space BUDDIES

pleas PM FOR TRADES


----------



## sgtmeeko

Hi,
I am looking for codes, but don't have any codes to trade.  Does anyone want elf gift codes in exchange?  Please let me know.  Thank you.


----------



## bur1196

I have the following codes:

DVDs:
College Road Trip
Echanted
Hannah Montana 3-D Movie
Lilo & Stitch Big Wave
National Treasure 2
Ratatouille
Snow Buddies
The Chronicles Of Narnia: Prince Caspian
The Game Plan
The Santa Clause 3
Tinkerbell
Wall-E

Blu-Rays:
Cars Blu-Ray
Pinocchio Blu-Ray
Pirates 3: AWE Blu-Ray
Ratatouille Blu-Ray
The Chronicles Of Narnia: Prince Caspian Blu-Ray
Wall-E Blu-Ray

PM me if interested...Thanks!


----------



## littlestix

Has anyone redeemed their points for the private meet and greet?? I finally have enough points for this and am seriously considering it.


Please let me know your thoughts.


----------



## sgtmeeko

I have nothing to trade but e.l.f. gift cards, but I really want some codes.  What can I do?  Thanks.


----------



## bobbysbargains2

what are e.l.f gift cards and where can you use them?


----------



## matthewsgirl

I have the following codes available for trade:

1 - Bedtime Stories

I also have a code, but unsure on movie. It is for one of these: 

The Little Mermaid: Ariel's Beginning
The Fox And The Hound 2  
The Chronicles Of Narnia: Prince Caspian
Hannah Montana: One In A Million
 High School Musical 3: Senior Year
The Santa Clause 3: The Escape Clause


----------



## bur1196

Time to revive this thread and get some more codes!


----------



## Stitch's O'hana

Right now, I have up for trade~

101 Dalmatians DVD code and the movie Up ticket stubs


----------



## sgtmeeko

bobbysbargains2 said:


> what are e.l.f gift cards and where can you use them?



They are good at elf.com


----------



## sgtmeeko

I'll trade a code for a full season of Supernatural 3 through itunes for a boat load of Disney codes.


----------



## bur1196

I have the following DVD Codes:

College Road Trip
Echanted
Hannah Montana 3-D Movie
Lilo & Stitch Big Wave
National Treasure 2
Ratatouille
Snow Buddies
The Chronicles Of Narnia: Prince Caspian
The Game Plan
The Santa Clause 3
Tinkerbell
Wall-E

and the following Blu-Ray Codes 

Cars Blu-Ray
Pinocchio Blu-Ray
Pirates 3: AWE Blu-Ray
Pixar Short Films Blu-Ray
Ratatouille Blu-Ray
The Nightmare Before Christmas Blu-Ray
The Chronicles Of Narnia: Prince Caspian Blu-Ray
Wall-E Blu-Ray

Let me know what you have to trade...Thanks!


----------



## matthewsgirl

I have the following codes available for trade:

1 - Bedtime Stories

I also have a code, but unsure on movie. It is for one of these: 

The Little Mermaid: Ariel's Beginning
The Fox And The Hound 2  
The Chronicles Of Narnia: Prince Caspian
Hannah Montana: One In A Million
 High School Musical 3: Senior Year
The Santa Clause 3: The Escape Clause


----------



## TLPL

I have DVD codes for:

BEDTIME STORIES 
PRINCE CASPIAN NARNIA 
BEV HILLS CHI 
BOLT 

each worth 100pts , anyone want to trade??


----------



## rachaface

I have codes for both Cars and WALL-E. 

I'd love the code for Lilo & Stitch Big Wave if anyone can trade that.  Here is the list of what i *ALREADY HAVE* so if you have something that is *NOT* the following, and want to trade for Cars/WALL-E feel free to PM me

The Chronicles Of Narnia: Prince Caspian
Pirates of the Caribbean: At World's End 	
WALL-E DVD
Pirates of the Caribbean: Dead Man's Chest
The Little Mermaid Special Edition 
Cars 	
Bedtime Stories
Space Buddies DVD
Bolt DVD
Mary Poppins 45th Anniversary Edition DVD
The Little Mermaid: Ariel's Beginning DVD 
Oliver & Company: Special Edition
Ratatouille

Thanks so much!


----------



## rachaface

littlestix said:


> Has anyone redeemed their points for the private meet and greet?? I finally have enough points for this and am seriously considering it.
> 
> 
> Please let me know your thoughts.



i haven't used it (i just made my first redemption for the D23 pins) but CONGRATS on earning so many!! wow thats crazy nuts! I'm not sure whether or not you should go for it, but it definitely sounds like a cool prize to be able to experience, that's for sure.  good luck with whatever you decide on  it is disney after all so you're bound to enjoy it!


----------



## TLPL

I still have these two to trade:

Bev Hills Chihuahua DVD
The Chronicles Of Narnia: Prince Caspian DVD

Anyone still interested please PM me, thanks


----------



## bobbysbargains2

I have lots of MCR coke caps and some flaps.
Would like to trade for Disney movie codes.

Dont have any disney movie codes to trade.

Dont have any Pepsi R.B. codes to trade. sorry.

Please pm if interested in trading. Thanks!


----------



## cab0ad

I have a DVD Ratatouille I'd love to trade.  Let me know!


----------



## bocabryan

I have a Hercules code (valued at 100 points) for trade. I need anything that is *not* in the following list:


Pocahontas 10th Anniversary Edition DVD   
The Fox And The Hound 25th Anniversary Special Edition DVD    
Robin Hood Most Wanted Edition  
Hercules DVD 
Peter Pan In Return To Never Land Pixie-Powered Edition
Enchanted DVD  
High School Musical 2   
Pirates of the Caribbean: At World's End  
Peter Pan Platinum Edition  
Pirates of the Caribbean: Dead Man's Chest  

By the way, I can also trade My Coke Reward points (I have hundreds) for Disney Movie reward points. PM me if you would like to trade. I am only 100 points away from the D23 pins I want, though I may try to save up for that Mary Poppins Lenox figure.. And then there is that pirate sleeping bag and pillow, that is pretty nice too.

EDIT: My Hercules code is now gone, but I can still trade 50 my coke rewards points for how ever many Disney Movie Reward points.


----------



## mylittletinkerbell

i have hsm3 for trade if anyone needs it please pm me.
I have so many codes I still need it would be too hard to list.


----------



## bur1196

Not sure if it is a today only thing but enter the code GOOFY on the DMR site to get an extra 50 points...


----------



## sarahoreilly2008

i have a 11 beverly hills chihuahua codes i am looking for trades if anyone is interested


----------



## sarahoreilly2008

if you still want trade let me know.
p.s. just entered GOOFY code and it is still working. So
hurry up and enter it to get an extra 50 pts.
Thanks


----------



## bocabryan

I have the two D23 pins, Donald and Minnie. I redeemed this for 1200 points, but it is not exactly what I ecpected and don't really like them. They are not damaged at all. I am not sure this is allowed on this forum, and if it is not, I won't do it. But if it is, I will mail the pins to the person with the highest Disney Movie Reward point offer (1200 points or under, of course). Anybody wan't to help me out? What I really want is that pirate sleepingbag, I love the pillow. PM me if interested, or if you know this is not allowed on this forum, thanks. I also can give you a close up picture of the pins, if requested, so you can check out the quality.


----------



## erv1216

I just tried the GOOFY code and it still works!!!  THANKS=)


----------



## erv1216

I have an extre Pinocchio and Peter Pan Platnium Edition if anyone wants to trade.  I'll even send you the Rewards paper, so you have it.  

Anyone intrested???


----------



## hoffmann2828

Looking for the following DMR codes:
Escape to Witch Mountain Special Edition
Return to Witch Mountain Special Edition
Pinocchio Special Edition (Blu Ray edition only)
Air Bud Special Edition
Beverly Hills Chihuahua (Blu Ray edition)
High School Musical 3: Senior Year (Blu Ray edition)
High School Musical Remix (Blu Ray Edition)
Wizards of Waverly Place: Supernaturally Stylin'
Phineas & Ferb: The Daze of Summer
Space Buddies (Blu Ray Edition)
Oliver & Company
Mary Poppins 45th Anniversary Edition
The Cheetah Girls: One World Extended Music Edition (regular & Blu Ray edition)
The Little Mermaid II: Return to the Sea Edition
Pirates of the Caribbean Trilogy (Blu Ray Edition)
Inspector Gadget & Inspector Gadget 2 2-pack
Jungle Book 2 Special Edition
The Sword in the Stone: 45th Anniversary Edition
College Road Trip (Blu Ray only needed)
Phineas & Ferb: The Fast and the Phineas
Wizards of Waverly Place: Wizard School
Handy Manny: Manny's Pet Roundup
Hannah Montana: Best of Both Worlds 3D (Blu Ray only needed)
Camp Rock Extended Edition (Blu Ray only needed)
Little Mermaid: Ariel's Beginning
Nightmare Before Christmas Collectors Edition (Blu Ray only needed)
Mickey Mouse Clubhouse: Mickey's Storybook Surprises
My Friends Tigger & Pooh: Hundred Acre Wood Haunt
Remember the Titans (reg edition only needed)
Return to Halloweentown
Cory in the House: All Star Edition
The Suite Life of Zack and Cody: Sweet Suite Victory Volume 2
The Muppet Show Season 2 Special Edition
Darkwing Duck Volume 2 DVD 3 pack
Roving Mars
Baby Einstein: Discovering Shapes, Circles, Squares & More!
Hannah Montana: Pop Star Profile Volume 2
High School Musical: The Concert - Extreme Access Pass
Bridge to Terabithia (Blu Ray only needed)
Pirates of the Carribean: Dead Mans Chest (Blu Ray only needed)
Pirates of the Carribean: Curse of the Black Pearl (Blu Ray only needed)
Dinosaurs The Complete 3rd & 4th Season
Jump In!
Chicken Little
Baby Einstein: My First Signs
That's So Suite Life of Hannah Montana: Mixed Up, Mashed Up Edition
Read it and Weep
Higglytown Heroes: To the Rescue
Higglytown Heroes: Heroes on the Move
Air Buddies
High School Musical: Remix Edition
Invincible (Blu Ray edition only needed)
The Fox & the Hound 2
Robin Hood: Most Wanted Edition
The Fox & the Hound 25th Anniversary Edition
Baby Einstein: Baby's First Moves
Baby Einstein: Lullaby Time
Ratatouille (Blu Ray edition only needed)
Cars (Blu Ray edition only needed)
Meet the Robinsons (Blu Ray edition only needed)
Duck Tales DVD Set Volume 3
Talespin DVD Set Volume 2
My Friends Tigger & Pooh: Super Sleuth Christmas Movie
Wish Gone Amiss
Twitches Too: Double Charmed Edition
The Game Plan (Blu-Ray edition)
Underdog (Blu-Ray edition only needed)
National Treasure 2 Disc Collector's Edition
Santa Clause 3 (Blu-Ray edition only needed)
Handy Manny: Fixin' It Right
Aristocats Special Edition
Enchanted (Blu-Ray edition only needed)
Johnny and The Sprites: Meet the Sprites
Baby Einstein: Babies First Sounds
The Rookie (Blu-Ray edition only needed)

I currently do not have any DMR rewards to trade, but I do have My Coke Rewards codes to trade (10 and 20 pt codes)

Thanks!
Jenny


----------



## bobbysbargains2

I currently have a Bedtime Stories code to trade. 
I had traded before for this code, and my wife
decided to buy this movie the other day. So I cant
use this code since I had already entered a different
code for this movie title. willing to trade for another 
disney code that I don't have. I can use any disney
code except the ones listed in my link below. thanks.

I may also have a Bolt movie code to trade.
Send me a PM if interested in either code.


----------



## Sphinx11

bobbysbargains2,

I'm interested in trading with you.  I have an extra, unused "Sleeping Beauty" DMR code.  Please let me know if you're interested.  Thanks!


----------



## sarahoreilly2008

Bocabryan i will trade you a beverly hills chihuahua for your hercules?


----------



## sarahoreilly2008

Erv1216,
i also need Pinocchio, i have multiple unused beverly hills chihuahua or 2 unknown if you still need trade?


----------



## erv1216

sarahoreilly2008 said:


> Erv1216,
> i also need Pinocchio, i have multiple unused beverly hills chihuahua or 2 unknown if you still need trade?



Hi,
you dont know what 2 unknown codes you have?  I already have Beverly Hills Chihuahua.  I could trade you Pinocchio, but I wouldnt know if I have the movie since you dont know the titles.  You could PM one of the unknown codes and if I dont have the title, then Ill glady PM you back with Pinocchio


----------



## bur1196

I have the following codes:

College Road Trip
Echanted
Hannah Montana 3-D Movie
Lilo & Stitch Big Wave		
National Treasure 2
Ratatouille
Snow Buddies
The Chronicles Of Narnia: Prince Caspian
The Game Plan
The Santa Clause 3
Tinkerbell
Wall-E
Cars Blu-Ray
Enchanted Blu-Ray
National Treasure Blu-Ray
National Treasure 2 Blu-Ray
Pinocchio Blu-Ray
Pirates 3: AWE Blu-Ray
Pixar Short Films Blu-Ray
Ratatouille Blu-Ray
The Nightmare Before Christmas Blu-Ray
The Chronicles Of Narnia: Prince Caspian Blu-Ray
Wall-E Blu-Ray

PM me if you have anything to trade...


----------



## pinkdiamonds84

I have...

Bolt
Prince Caspian
Tinkerbell
Hannah Montana 3D
Bedtime Stories
High School Musical 3
Beverly Hills Chihuahua
Enchanted
Wall-E

I need: 

Jonas Brothers
Mary Poppins
Lilo & Stitch
Princess Protection Program
Dadnapped/Hatching Pete
Imagination Movers
Hercules
any Mickey Mouse Clubhouse/Baby Einstein
most blu-rays

...and probably some more, just PM me to make an offer =)


----------



## tophatne1

I have the following to trade for other codes.

Enchanted - 100 pts
Nat. Treasure 2 - 100 pts
DMC - Moon Pilot 100 pts (cannot be used if DMC-The Monkey's Uncle code was already redeemed)
DMC - The Monkey's Uncle - 100 pts (cannot be used if DMC - Moon Pilot code was already redeemed)
Baby Einstein - Baby Da Vinci : From Head To Toe - 75pts

I have multiple copies of each. I'm looking for anything other than the codes I have listed to trade. I would be willing to trade a Natl. Treasure 2 code worth 100 pts for a lesser 75 pt code.

Let me know if you're interested in a trade of some sort.
I'm to new to send PM's apparently. Hopefully I can still receive them!

Thanks,
Byron


PM me if interested.


----------



## Sphinx11

I'm also too new to send any PMs, so if anyone's interested in trading for my unused "Sleeping Beauty" code, please contact me.


----------



## sarahoreilly2008

movies i have for trade:

game plan
bedtime stories blue-ray
10th anniversary toy story
peter pan
cars
meet the robinsons
space buddies
snow buddies
hsm2
national treasure 2
hsm3
hannah montana-keepin it real
wall-e
the little einsteins-christmas wish
the chronicles of narnia-prince caspian
bev hills chihuahua


----------



## Stitch's O'hana

sarahoreilly2008 said:


> movies i have for trade:
> 
> game plan
> bedtime stories blue-ray
> 10th anniversary toy story
> peter pan
> cars
> meet the robinsons
> space buddies
> snow buddies
> hsm2
> national treasure 2
> hsm3
> hannah montana-keepin it real
> wall-e
> the little einsteins-christmas wish
> the chronicles of narnia-prince caspian
> bev hills chihuahua




Hi I could use your 10th anniversary Toy Story and in trade I could give you the code for 101 Dalmatians.  Please let me know.  Thanks!


----------



## bobbysbargains2

Sphinx11 said:


> bobbysbargains2,
> 
> I'm interested in trading with you.  I have an extra, unused "Sleeping Beauty" DMR code.  Please let me know if you're interested.  Thanks!




 Thanks for a great, quick trade !!


----------



## Sphinx11

bobbysbargains2 said:


> Yes I am interested. Are you interested in Bolt DVD code
> or Bedtime Stories DVD code? how can I get in touch with you? can you send or receive pm's yet? I sent a pm but apparently you never got it. I updated my yahoo messenger so you can get in contact with me that way. thanks.



Sorry for the confusion.  PM sent!


----------



## matthewsgirl

I have a Bed Time Stories code for trade, worth 100 points.


----------



## PrincessAndie

Codes that I have:

Peter Pan: Platinum Edition
Meet the Robinsons
Aristocats: Special Edition
Underdog
Enchanted
101 Dalmation: Platinum Edition
Camp Rock: Rockstar Edition
Tinker Bell
Sleeping Beauty 50th Anniversary
Wall-E
Cars
HSM3
PotC: AWE


I need whatever else I can get.


----------



## sarahoreilly2008

nat treasure 2 dvd
game plan dvd
bedtime stories blue-ray
hsm2 vddvd
hsm3 d
the chron of narn-prince casp dvd
wall-e dvd
snow buddies dvd
10th anniv. toy story dvd
peter pan plat edition dvd
cars dvd
space buddies dvd
meet the robinsons dvd
bev hills chihuahua dvd


----------



## pinkdiamonds84

I have...

Bolt
Prince Caspian
Tinkerbell
Hannah Montana 3D
Bedtime Stories
High School Musical 3
Beverly Hills Chihuahua
Enchanted
Wall-E

I need: 

Jonas Brothers
Mary Poppins
Lilo & Stitch
Princess Protection Program
Dadnapped/Hatching Pete
Imagination Movers
Hercules
any Mickey Mouse Clubhouse/Baby Einstein
most blu-rays

...and probably some more, just PM me to make an offer =)


----------



## Karlzmom

I have Pinocchio, 100 pts....will trade for other 100 pt that I don't have.  We have mostly animated, so the "live actions" will be the best fit.....


----------



## Stitch's O'hana

I have up for trade~ The Hannah Montana Movie on Blu-ray~ 125 points( it just  came out this last tuesday)


----------



## Goofy&Sleepy

I have Bugs Life/Jungle Book/HSM2.

Would like to trade for Hannah Mont/Bedtime Stories or ???  

thanks.


----------



## matthewsgirl

I have a Bed Time Stories code for trade, worth 100 points.


----------



## matthewsgirl

Hi Stitch's O'hana,

   Yes, I do and I can use the Hannah Montana. I tried private messaging you, but it says you are out of space. 

Thanks


----------



## Stitch's O'hana

matthewsgirl said:


> Hi Stitch's O'hana,
> 
> Yes, I do and I can use the Hannah Montana. I tried private messaging you, but it says you are out of space.
> 
> Thanks



Sorry about that, just sent you a pm.  Thanks


----------



## dizmom2mwjk

PrincessAndie said:


> Codes that I have:
> 
> Peter Pan: Platinum Edition
> Meet the Robinsons
> Aristocats: Special Edition
> Underdog
> Enchanted
> 101 Dalmation: Platinum Edition
> Camp Rock: Rockstar Edition
> Tinker Bell
> Sleeping Beauty 50th Anniversary
> Wall-E
> Cars
> HSM3
> PotC: AWE
> 
> 
> I need whatever else I can get.




Sent you a pm...


----------



## teruterubouzu

Hi. I have an extra code for the Mary Poppins 45th Anniversary Edition DVD (100 pts.) that I'd love to trade with someone else. I buy all of the classic animated movies, but never the hannah montana, camp rock ones, high school musical, etc. Anyone interested in swapping codes?


----------



## aspry

I have the last 2 Pirates of the Caribbean movies codes (Dead Man's Chest & At World's End).  Looking for a Camp Rock, Hannah Montana, etc. code.  Thanks!


----------



## poohbear15

I am so confused. Can someone explain to me how all of this works. I really just started doing the disney movie rewards not to long ago!


----------



## matthewsgirl

I have a Bed Time Stories code for trade, worth 100 points.


----------



## Xcited4Disney

I have 
Tinkerbell  100pts
Cheetah Girls One World 100pts
High School Musical 2 100pts

I've had a disney movie reward account for some time now but I have never entered codes until tonight. Now that I went looking in all of my cases, I have about 3-4 dvd cases that are missing the slip. I would love to trade with anyone!


----------



## cardier

Hello,
I have codes to trade. I am trying to get the Disney Stock Certificate off of the site. I am willing to do certain trades of my 100 pt codes for 75 point codes, depending on the codes. 

Here are my 100 pt codes I am will to trade for 75 pt codes:
Prince Caspian
Wall-E
Enchanted 
Game Plan
National Treasure 2


Here are 100 pt codes I want 100 pt codes for (ie 1 to 1 trades):

Pinnochio
Road Trip
High School Musical 3

Thanks,
Karen Cardier

PS: What are other folks getting off of the Rewards site? Just curious.


----------



## cardier

Hey everybody,

For everyone who did not get one of these: this is a 5 point code that is good until the end of October. It is available at the bottom of the Disney Rewards Newsletter. Here it is:

EN9FNF93N2

Thanks,
Karen Cardier


----------



## cardier

I noticed this thread seems to have gone dead. Is there another one where folks are gathering on this board or another? Please let me know.

Thanks,
Karen Cardier


----------



## rangergiant

I have an unused code for 101 dalmations (ended up with 2 copies of the dvd). Would love to trade for a different one I don't have. I can be reached at stopforgeries at hotmail

Thank you very much!


----------



## disney1990

tripletots said:


> Here are the 4 bonus codes for 100 bonus points total.
> 
> Light - 10 pts
> 
> Tina - 20 pts
> 
> Gobloon - 30 pts
> 
> Graveyards - 40 pts



Did you get these?  They were on the Budget Board.


----------



## mylittletinkerbell

hello everyone I have hsm3 codes for trade, please let me know if anyone wants one
thanks


----------



## matthewsgirl

I have a Bed Time Stories code for trade, worth 100 points.


----------



## Leshaface

I have an extra code:

Pirates of the Caribbean: Dead Man's Chest

I believe it's 100 points..anyone wanna trade?


----------



## cardier

(NEWLY ADDED, WORTH 50 POINTS!) 

HEART

and November 5 is the first Double Points Day in Disney Movie Rewards
For every Code entered that day, you'll get Double Points!*


----------



## Leshaface

cardier said:


> (NEWLY ADDED, WORTH 50 POINTS!)
> 
> HEART
> 
> and November 5 is the first Double Points Day in Disney Movie Rewards
> For every Code entered that day, you'll get Double Points!*



Ooh thank you!!


----------



## evalalich84

I have the following DVD codes available for trade:

1 X 101 Dalmatians (Animated)

2 X Bedtime Stories

1 X Beverly Hills Chihuahua

7 X Bolt

2 X The Chronicles of Narnia: Prince Caspian 

1 X High School Musical 3

1 X The Jungle Book

1 X Ratatouille

7 X Wall-E

I am looking to stock up for the next Double Points Day, so please PM me with offers! Thanks!


----------



## mylittletinkerbell

does anyone know when the next double points day is going to be, I just got 6 new movies and i want to wait to add the points on that day.


----------



## rebster

9KD4X9N6FRW  its a wall-e blue-ray...I already used one.  Thanks!


----------



## cardier

thank you for the wally coad


----------



## ruedebuci

Hi,

I have a Sword in the Stone code if you might want to trade.




evalalich84 said:


> I have the following DVD codes available for trade:
> 
> 1 X 101 Dalmatians (Animated)
> 
> 2 X Bedtime Stories
> 
> 1 X Beverly Hills Chihuahua
> 
> 7 X Bolt
> 
> 2 X The Chronicles of Narnia: Prince Caspian
> 
> 1 X High School Musical 3
> 
> 1 X The Jungle Book
> 
> 1 X Ratatouille
> 
> 7 X Wall-E
> 
> I am looking to stock up for the next Double Points Day, so please PM me with offers! Thanks!


----------



## evalalich84

ruedebuci said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have a Sword in the Stone code if you might want to trade.


I already have a code for this version:

The Sword In The Stone: 45th Anniversary Special Edition DVD  

If you have a different version, please let me know what you want, thanks!


----------



## mshoo1

I have an extra Hannah Montana The Movie code worth 125 points (Blu-Ray).  I would like to trade the code for a Pirates code (any of the 3 movies, but preferably on Blu-Ray) or one of the HSM movies.


----------



## bur1196

I have the following codes to trade:

*DVD*
Echanted
Hannah Montana 3-D Movie
Lilo & Stitch Big Wave
National Treasure 2
Ratatouille
Snow Buddies
The Chronicles Of Narnia: Prince Caspian
The Game Plan
Tinkerbell
Wall-E

*Blu-Ray*
Cars Blu-Ray
College Road Trip Blu-Ray
Enchanted Blu-Ray
National Treasure Blu-Ray
National Treasure 2 Blu-Ray
Pinocchio Blu-Ray
Pirates 3: AWE Blu-Ray
Pixar Short Films Blu-Ray
Ratatouille Blu-Ray
The Chronicles Of Narnia: Prince Caspian Blu-Ray
The Game Plan Blu-Ray
Wall-E Blu-Ray

PM me if interested...Thanks!


----------



## MelbourneFL

I have a unused DVD DMR Code for the Movie "UP" that i would like to trade for another unused DVD DMR code. Thank You  Would prefer Wall-E


----------



## matthewsgirl

I have available:

- Bedtime Stories  - 100 points
- National Treasure Bluray - 125 points

Could use Snow White, but open to anything I don't have


----------



## ruedebuci

I have an extra Tinkerbell DVD code I would like to trade before Double Points day next week.


----------



## TLPL

I have 1 -----

----Traded Thanks-----


----------



## cardier

Hello,
For everyone who does not know, there is a new 5 point code for each of the 25 days of Christmas on the Fox Family Website as a cross promotion. Go to the 25 days of Christmas home page, scroll to the G-Force Banner and the word of the day will be posted.

Thanks,
Karen


----------



## cardier

Hello,
I have . I am trying to get the Disney Stock Certificate off of the site. I am willing to do certain trades of my 100 pt codes for 75 point codes, depending on the codes.

Here are my 100 pt codes I am will to trade for 75 pt codes:
Prince Caspian
Wall-E
Enchanted
Game Plan
National Treasure 2


Here are 100 pt codes I want 100 pt codes for (ie 1 to 1 trades):

Pinnochio
Road Trip
High School Musical 3

Thanks,
Karen Cardier


----------



## FloridaGrandma

Don't forget that tomorrow, December 10, is the last of the Double Point days for this Christmas shopping season.

Only the first 3 codes that you enter will be doubled, so don't enter your 5-pt daily code first.  Enter the 3 biggest ones that you have first!


----------



## Schachteles

I have two codes to trade.

They are for:
- Mickey Mouse Clubhouse: Mickey's Treat
- My Friends Tigger and Pooh: 100 Acre Wood Haunt

If anyone needs these movies and would like to trade, please PM me.


----------



## mjhd

I am almost to my points goal!  I would like to trade for DMR points but don't have any to trade with.  I do have lots of Stouffer's points if anyone is interested in trading for those or ???  Thanks!


----------



## disneylover3<3

Hi! I have a 5.00 amazon gift card I could trade for points? I am Please let me know what you can offer me Thanks again I have references and I will email you the amazon code


----------



## mylittletinkerbell

I have 2 hsm3 codes to trade
1 oliver and company
1 tinkerbell

pm me if your interested


----------



## mylittletinkerbell

guinea pig!!!!!


----------



## jayvan

looking for codes to trade for stubs.  I have Narnia, Prince Caspian and Enchanted.  Would love to enter today for bonus.  Will mail out first thing tomorrow.


----------



## commdoc

I have an unused UP code I'd like to trade.  Please PM me.


----------



## Schachteles

bur1196 said:


> I have the following codes to trade:
> 
> *DVD*
> Echanted
> Hannah Montana 3-D Movie
> Lilo & Stitch Big Wave
> National Treasure 2
> Ratatouille
> Snow Buddies
> The Chronicles Of Narnia: Prince Caspian
> The Game Plan
> Tinkerbell
> Wall-E
> 
> *Blu-Ray*
> Cars Blu-Ray
> College Road Trip Blu-Ray
> Enchanted Blu-Ray
> National Treasure Blu-Ray
> National Treasure 2 Blu-Ray
> Pinocchio Blu-Ray
> Pirates 3: AWE Blu-Ray
> Pixar Short Films Blu-Ray
> Ratatouille Blu-Ray
> The Chronicles Of Narnia: Prince Caspian Blu-Ray
> The Game Plan Blu-Ray
> Wall-E Blu-Ray
> 
> PM me if interested...Thanks!




Thanks for the quick and easy trade!

Merry Christmas!


----------



## Schachteles

Todays code is: GADGETS


----------



## jessica29

I have a question. I know that when you get movie codes you turn then in for points and get rewards. I must be missing something. Why would you trade codes for other codes for the same value of points?


----------



## Schachteles

jessica29 said:


> I have a question. I know that when you get movie codes you turn then in for points and get rewards. I must be missing something. Why would you trade codes for other codes for the same value of points?



Because some people might have two copies of a DVD and you can only enter one code per movie.  So like for me, I ordered a three pack of DVDs that came with the points, unknown to me, I already had the DVDs so then I couldn't redeem the points because I already did in the past.  So now you have two movies that you don't need and two codes.  So you can trade codes with people for ones that you haven't entered and everyone wins.  I would have had to either throw those away or open another account which seemed like a hassle.

Hope that helps.


----------



## bur1196

jessica29 said:


> I have a question. I know that when you get movie codes you turn then in for points and get rewards. I must be missing something. Why would you trade codes for other codes for the same value of points?



As Schachteles said, you can only use one code. However, you can use a DVD & a Blu-Ray code for the same movie...


----------



## jessica29

i see thanks


----------



## Sakim

EDIT: Sorry, code has been taken now.


----------



## Just.A.Friend

I have a Sleeping Beauty DVD code for trade! (or others...)
I need lots of things.. including but not limited to: 

Up DVD 
Tinkerbell series
National Treasure Series
Chronicles of Narnia Series

Basically anything besides Pixar Blu-rays or Disney Animated Films.
Live-action films are always good! 

*PLEASE PM me* if you are interested!


----------



## opharbour

Code words for the rest of the promotion are as follows:

12/17: FURRY 
12/18: STOCKING 
12/19: GIZMOS 
12/20: ACTION 
12/21: SNOWMAN 
12/22: HILARIOUS 
12/23: DISNEY
12/24: FAMILY
12/25: SANTA

Please note that the codes will not be active until midnight Eastern time.


----------



## mylittletinkerbell

i have a tinkerbell code worth 100 pts i would like to trade for snowbuddies if possible
please pm me


----------



## efutch7

I have an extra Pinocchio code if anyone would like to trade?


----------



## mylittletinkerbell

efutch7 said:


> I have an extra Pinocchio code if anyone would like to trade?



What codes do you need? I have a tinkerbell and will have more in the next day or two.


----------



## efutch7

I have the tinkerbelle ones. what ones will you have ill let you know if i have them or not.


----------



## kelbel5355

Hi I have an unused code for Robin Hood Most Wanted to trade for any Disney Title except:

- Disney Little Einsteins: Rocket's Firebird Rescue
- Disney's Mickey Mouse Clubhouse: Mickey Saves Santa and other Mousketales
- Picocchio: 70th Anniversary Platinum Edition
- Ratatouille
- Robin Hood Most Wanted Edition
- Santa Buddies
- Tinker Bell and the Lost Treasure
- The Little Mermaid Special Edition


----------



## mylittletinkerbell

I have a little mermaid code and tinkerbell code to trade if anyone is interested.


----------



## mylittletinkerbell

i have a pirate 2 code for trade if anyone wants it


----------



## kelbel5355

Thanks for the trade


----------



## kelbel5355

Hi,  I have 2 Movie Tickets for the Princess and the Frog I'm willing to trade for any Disney Title except:

- Disney Little Einsteins: Rocket's Firebird Rescue
- Disney's Mickey Mouse Clubhouse: Mickey Saves Santa and other Mousketales
- Picocchio: 70th Anniversary Platinum Edition
- Ratatouille
- Robin Hood Most Wanted Edition
- Santa Buddies
- Tinker Bell and the Lost Treasure
- The Little Mermaid Special Edition[/QUOTE]
- Game Plan


PM me so we can figure out how to trade these.


----------



## kelbel5355

PM me if you'd like to trade for any one of these

I have the following to trade:

The Little Mermaid Movie Code
Ratatouille Movie Code
The Princess and the Frog Movie Tickets

I'll trade fro any movie except the following:

Cars
Enchanted 
Game Plan, The 
Hannah Montana The Movie
High School Musical Remix Edition
Hercules 
Little Einsteins: Rocket's Firebird Rescue, Disney 
Little Mermaid Special Edition, The 
Meet The Robinsons 
Mickey Mouse Clubhouse: Mickey Saves Santa and other Mousketales, Disney's 
Peter Pan Platinum Edition 
Picocchio: 70th Anniversary Platinum Edition
Ratatouille
Robin Hood Most Wanted Edition
Santa Buddies
Snow Buddies
Space Buddies
Tinker Bell and the Lost Treasure
UP!


----------



## sorcererheather

I have 101 Dalmatians Platinum Edition and Bridge to Terabithia to trade.  I do need Little Mermaid and Tinkerbell. There may be others that I need; let me know what you have.


----------



## bur1196

I have the following unused codes to trade:

Enchanted
Hannah Montana 3-D Movie
National Treasure 2
Ratatouille
Snow Buddies
The Chronicles Of Narnia: Prince Caspian
Tinkerbell

Cars Blu-Ray
Enchanted Blu-Ray
National Treasure Blu-Ray
National Treasure 2 Blu-Ray
Pinocchio Blu-Ray
Pirates 3: AWE Blu-Ray
Pixar Short Films Blu-Ray
Ratatouille Blu-Ray
The Game Plan Blu-Ray
Wall-E Blu-Ray

PM me if interested...


----------



## kelbel5355

I have the following DVD codes to trade:

Cars, The Little Mermaid, Ratatoulle 

I also have 2 Princess and Frog Movie Stubs if anyone is interested.

I will trade for any movies except:
Cars
Enchanted 
Game Plan, The 
Hannah Montana The Movie
High School Musical Remix Edition
Hercules 
Little Einsteins: Rocket's Firebird Rescue, Disney 
Little Mermaid Special Edition, The 
Meet The Robinsons 
Mickey Mouse Clubhouse: Mickey Saves Santa and other Mousketales, Disney's 
Monster's Inc.
Peter Pan Platinum Edition 
Picocchio: 70th Anniversary Platinum Edition
Ratatouille
Robin Hood Most Wanted Edition
Santa Buddies
Snow Buddies
Space Buddies
Tinker Bell and the Lost Treasure
UP!

Please PM if you are interested


----------



## sorcererheather

bur1196 said:


> I have the following unused codes to trade:
> 
> Enchanted
> Hannah Montana 3-D Movie
> National Treasure 2
> Ratatouille
> Snow Buddies
> The Chronicles Of Narnia: Prince Caspian
> Tinkerbell
> 
> Cars Blu-Ray
> Enchanted Blu-Ray
> National Treasure Blu-Ray
> National Treasure 2 Blu-Ray
> Pinocchio Blu-Ray
> Pirates 3: AWE Blu-Ray
> Pixar Short Films Blu-Ray
> Ratatouille Blu-Ray
> The Game Plan Blu-Ray
> Wall-E Blu-Ray
> 
> PM me if interested...



bur1196, I AM interested but I am unable to PM b/c I havent had enough posts.  Any suggestions?  Am I  able to _receive_ a PM maybe?


----------



## bur1196

sorcererheather said:


> bur1196, I AM interested but I am unable to PM b/c I havent had enough posts.  Any suggestions?  Am I  able to _receive_ a PM maybe?



You can just keep posting on here but I see that you have 101 Dalmatians and Bridge To Terabithia which I already have...


----------



## mylittletinkerbell

I have a wb insider rewards code worth 100 points if anyone is interested in trading me for a disney reward please pm me


----------



## kelbel5355

I now only have the DVD movie codes for Cars and Ratatoulle to trade.  

I also have 2 princess and the frog movie stubs worth 100 pts.

Please pm if you are interested.


----------



## daniyallhr6

Hi 

i am intrested trading the code 

thanks 









alkimos said:


> I've got these for sale or trade if anyone's interested
> 
> 101 Dalmations
> Aristocrats SE
> Bridge to Terabithia
> Cinderella 3: Twist in Time
> Cinderella II
> Enchanted
> Fox & Hound 2
> Game Plan
> Halloween Town Return
> Hannah montana/Millions
> HS Musical 2
> Invincible
> Jump In
> Jungle Book 40th Aniversary
> Meet The Robinsons
> Mickey Mouse Saves Santa: Mouseketales
> Peter Pan: Return to Neverland
> Pirates of the Caribbean: End of World
> Ratatouille
> Read it & weep
> Santa Clause 3
> Snow buddies
> Underdog
> Wish gone amiss


----------



## daniyallhr6

Hi
I am intrested trading the codes

thanks




Just.A.Friend said:


> I have a Sleeping Beauty DVD code for trade! (or others...)
> I need lots of things.. including but not limited to:
> 
> Up DVD
> Tinkerbell series
> National Treasure Series
> Chronicles of Narnia Series
> 
> Basically anything besides Pixar Blu-rays or Disney Animated Films.
> Live-action films are always good!
> 
> *PLEASE PM me* if you are interested!


----------



## daniyallhr6

Hi

i want to trade the codes

thanks






couponman77 said:


> Hello everyone.  I am new here and wish I would have found you all sooner.  I have some codes to trade if anyone needs anything below:
> 
> All are 100pts
> 
> 4 - High School Musical 3  DVD
> 1 - High School Musical 2  DVD
> 1 - Snow Buddies  DVD
> 3 - Space Buddies  DVD
> 2 - Pirates of the Caribbean At Worlds End  DVD
> 2 - Santa Clause 3  DVD
> 1 - National Treasure 2  DVD
> 5 - The Little Mermaid Ariel's Beginning  DVD
> 1 - The Little Mermaid 2 Return to the Sea  DVD
> 2 - Game Plan  DVD
> 2 - Underdog  DVD
> 5 - Prince Caspian  DVD
> 6 - Beverly Hills Chihuahua  DVD
> 
> 
> I also have a code for a free Hannah Montana the Movie ticket that I am willing to trade.


----------



## daniyallhr6

Hi i want to trade the codes

thanks






buddies said:


> i need the space buddies code. what do u want in return?


----------



## daniyallhr6

hi 

i want to trade the code
thanks



abirdd said:


> Just went through my codes this evening... and I've got:
> 
> 1 x Bev Hills Chihuahua DVD
> 1 x HSM 3 DVD
> 
> What I need...
> 
> Pinocchio
> School House Rock: Earth
> Tigger Pooh Musical Too
> Air Bud Special Edition


----------



## daniyallhr6

Hi

i want to trade the codes.

thanks




bur1196 said:


> I have the following DVD Codes:
> 
> College Road Trip
> Echanted
> Hannah Montana 3-D Movie
> Lilo & Stitch Big Wave
> National Treasure 2
> Ratatouille
> Snow Buddies
> The Chronicles Of Narnia: Prince Caspian
> The Game Plan
> The Santa Clause 3
> Tinkerbell
> Wall-E
> 
> and the following Blu-Ray Codes
> 
> Cars Blu-Ray
> Pinocchio Blu-Ray
> Pirates 3: AWE Blu-Ray
> Pixar Short Films Blu-Ray
> Ratatouille Blu-Ray
> The Nightmare Before Christmas Blu-Ray
> The Chronicles Of Narnia: Prince Caspian Blu-Ray
> Wall-E Blu-Ray
> 
> Let me know what you have to trade...Thanks!


----------



## daniyallhr6

Hi
i want to trade the codes

thanks 




alittledopey said:


> Hi.  I am looking to trade my following 3 codes Peter Pan..101 Dalmatians & Jungle Book..for either Cars..National Treasure 2..Meet the Robinsons..Hannah Montana or High School Musical.  Email me at  tikiretro @ zoomshare . com if you can help me out.  Thank you!


----------



## kelbel5355

daniyallhr6 said:


> Hi
> I am intrested trading the codes
> 
> thanks



she promised to trade 2 movie codes, sleeping beauty and incredibles.  i sent her my only 2 codes and refused to complete the trade.  she used/stole my codes.


----------



## kelbel5355

i learned my lesson.  people aren't honest.  to avoide what she did only trade 1 code at a time.  she promised to trade 2 movies for my 2 movies.  i sent her my codes and she used them.  
than she refused to her 2 codes.  she demanded more codes from me with out make an equal and fair trade.  she scams and steals.  don't trade with her.


----------



## sorcererheather

I DO NOT have the ability to PM anyone but I can receive PMs.  If anyone would like to trade for the Bridge to Terabithia code I have, please PM me.  But remember, I can not reply thru PMs so I will need contact info. Thanks!


----------



## mylittletinkerbell

kelbel5355 said:


> she promised to trade 2 movie codes, sleeping beauty and incredibles.  i sent her my only 2 codes and refused to complete the trade.  she used/stole my codes.



i cant believe this i thought we were all adults on this site cant u get her kicked off or something??


----------



## sorcererheather

kelbel5355 said:


> she promised to trade 2 movie codes, sleeping beauty and incredibles.  i sent her my only 2 codes and refused to complete the trade.  she used/stole my codes.



Lets hope everyone else got your message in time!


----------



## matthewsgirl

I have:
Bed Time Stories - 100 points


----------



## mylittletinkerbell

I have a santa buddies code if anyone is interested in trade please pm me


----------



## jlaking

I have Pirates of the Caribbean At Worlds End DVD code that I am looking to trade.

Since I am new, I'll sent my code over first.


UPDATE: Code has been used with a successful trade with mshoo1.


----------



## cardier

Hello,
Does anybody have the New Years Code Word? It didn't come through on my email. 

Thanks,
Karen


----------



## LaurenSmiles

i have a high school musical 3 code to trade.  do you need that one?


----------



## Just.A.Friend

Hey guys. 
I now have this code for trade: 

Chronicles of Narnia (4-Disc DVD set) - 150 points (I will trade for blu-ray!!) 

I will trade for any blu-ray, aside from Pixar and Animated Classic films! 
National Treasure blus, Bedtime Stories, Narnia: Caspian, etc.. all good. 

Please PM me if interested.. I can accept lots more movies!


----------



## mylittletinkerbell

cardier said:


> Hello,
> Does anybody have the New Years Code Word? It didn't come through on my email.
> 
> Thanks,
> Karen



I don know if your talking about the January newsletter code but if you are than here it is
329VNDJ831


----------



## cardier

Thank you so much for the January code. I am actually looking for the 50 pt New Years Code.



mylittletinkerbell said:


> I don know if your talking about the January newsletter code but if you are than here it is
> 329VNDJ831


----------



## Just.A.Friend

cardier said:


> Thank you so much for the January code. I am actually looking for the 50 pt New Years Code.



CELEBRATE. 
There ya go!


----------



## ticktock14

Hey all, new to this forum.  Found it because I was googling a site to trade my extra disney movie rewards codes, so hopefully I've come to the right place 

I have the following for trade:

Pinocchio blu-ray
Cars DVD
Pirates of the Carribean 2 DVD
and I have one more but I don't remember what film it went to 

Looking to trade for these codes:
Enchanted Blu code
Meet the Robinsons blu
HSM 3 DVD and/or Blu
several other DVD codes


----------



## sorcererheather

Anyone need Aristocats DVD code?  I need HSM3 and several others.  Please PM me with your email.  Thanks!


----------



## sorcererheather

ticktock14 said:


> I have the following for trade:
> 
> Pinocchio blu-ray
> Cars DVD
> Pirates of the Carribean 2 DVD
> and I have one more but I don't remember what film it went to



Did you try to enter the one you cant remember to see if Disney will tell you what it is?  I know sometimes they say "invalid" but sometime they say "you already have this one...".  Also, you can check through your redeemed list on "My Account" and it will tell you what you have already redeemed.  Maybe you can compare that list to your movies.
Good luck!


----------



## matthewsgirl

I have:

Bedtime Stories - 100 points


----------



## stacopp

I have 2 to trade- Jungle Book and 101 Dalmations


----------



## roblombardi

I have Race to Witch Mountain on DVD to trade

Send me an e-mail me (do not PM me) with whatever you got and I'll get back to you


----------



## ticktock14

sorcererheather said:


> Did you try to enter the one you cant remember to see if Disney will tell you what it is?  I know sometimes they say "invalid" but sometime they say "you already have this one...".  Also, you can check through your redeemed list on "My Account" and it will tell you what you have already redeemed.  Maybe you can compare that list to your movies.
> Good luck!



I tried and it didn't tell me  

I still have them all for trade and really would like to get something on Disney Rewards for my gf   I don't mind trading blu codes for DVD codes just as long as I don't have it already!


----------



## sorcererheather

ticktock14 said:


> I tried and it didn't tell me
> 
> I still have them all for trade and really would like to get something on Disney Rewards for my gf   I don't mind trading blu codes for DVD codes just as long as I don't have it already!



Do you need Aristocats?  Thats all I have right now.  PM me with your email and I will trade ya.  I cant respond by PMs because i dont have enough posts yet.


----------



## ticktock14

Traded a code and still have the following for trade:

Cars DVD
Pirates of the Carribean 2 DVD ( I think I have two of these actually)
and I have one more but I don't remember what film it went to


----------



## ticktock14

sorcererheather said:


> Do you need Aristocats?  Thats all I have right now.  PM me with your email and I will trade ya.  I cant respond by PMs because i dont have enough posts yet.



PMed you, I don't have Aristocats and would def trade for it.


----------



## kelbel5355

Hi All,

I have 101 Dalmations Movie to code to trade for any movie except:

- Sleeping Beauty
- Tinker Bell
- Snow White
- Hannah Montana the Movie
- Space Budies
- Cars
- Meet the Robinsons
- High School Musical
- Up!
- Enchanted
- Peter Pan
- Hercules
- The Game Plan
- Snow Buddies
- Pinocchio
- Ratatouille
- Santa Buddies
- Disney's Mickey Mouse Clubhouse: Mickey Saves Santa
- Tinker Bell and the Lost Treasure
- Disney's Little Einsteins: Rockets Firebird Rescue
- Robin Hood
- Little Mermaid


----------



## kelbel5355

Hi All,

I have 101 Dalmations, The Game Plan and Enchanted Movie codes to trade for any movie except:

101 Dalmatians, Bedtime Stories, Beverly Hills Chiuahua, Bolt, Cars, Chronicles of Narnia: Prince Caspian, Enchanted, Escape from Witch Mountain,Game Plan, Hannah Montana the Movie, Hercules, High School Musical, High School Musical 3, Little Einsteins: Rockets Firebird Rescue, Little Mermaid, Meet the Robinsons, Mickey Mouse Clubhouse: Mickey Saves Santa, Peter Pan, Pinocchio, Pirates of the Caribbean: At Worlds End, Pirates of the Caribbean: Dead Man's Chest, Ratatouille, Return to Witch Mountain, Robin Hood, Santa Buddies, Sleeping Beauty, Snow Buddies, Snow White, Space Budies, Tinker Bell, Tinker Bell and the Lost Treasure, Up!, Walle

Thanks


----------



## llum

I have a code to trade, but I can't tell what movie it is from.  It just told me I had already redeemed my max points for this item.  Anyone know how to figure that out?  And anyone want to trade?  Let me know what you have and I will tell you if I need it, thanks!!

--llum


----------



## kelbel5355

llum said:


> I have a code to trade, but I can't tell what movie it is from.  It just told me I had already redeemed my max points for this item.  Anyone know how to figure that out?  And anyone want to trade?  Let me know what you have and I will tell you if I need it, thanks!!
> 
> --llum



I'll trade, but since you don't know what movie it is I'd like to try the code first to see if I can even use it.  If your ok with that you'll have to email me at kelbel5355@hotmail.com because you only have 1 post on this forum and you need 10 posts before you can PM anyone.


----------



## ticktock14

sorcererheather said:


> Do you need Aristocats?  Thats all I have right now.  PM me with your email and I will trade ya.  I cant respond by PMs because i dont have enough posts yet.



I PMed you with the address, did you get it?


----------



## sorcererheather

Here's what I have to trade:

Enchanted
101 Dalmations
The Game Plan
POC: Dead Man's Chest
POC: At World's End

If you need any of these, pleas PM me with your email so we can correspond!


----------



## matthewsgirl

I have:

Bedtime Stories - 100 points
Robin Hood - 100 Points


----------



## cogentspirit

I don't usually post here,
I usually post at slickdeals under the same name, cogentspirit.
I have traded there successfully (like on page 101 of their trading thread)
I will also PM anyone on that site too.

Anyway, I Am trying to trade 2 blu-ray codes:

Monsters Inc
Up

I would prefer other blu-ray codes, but will trade for dvd or cd codes as well. PM if you would like to trade,
Thanks


----------



## cardier

Hello,
For those of you who do not yet have it, 50 point Code for the Alice in Wonderland Sweepstakes, good til 3/8/10:

HT6G7K3XW


----------



## KeepRockin

I'm pretty new to all of this. If I have already entered the code that came with my movie, can I then give it to someone else to enter, or will it no longer work? Thanks for the answer!


----------



## sorcererheather

KeepRockin said:


> I'm pretty new to all of this. If I have already entered the code that came with my movie, can I then give it to someone else to enter, or will it no longer work? Thanks for the answer!



No, that original code is then used and can not be used again, by you or anyone else.  Do you have any duplicates?  You can only enter a Movie Reward once per movie.  For example, if you happen to have two codes from the movie Cars, Disney will only allow you to use one.  You would then have an extra that you can trade here!  Have fun!


----------



## sorcererheather

I have these DVD code for trade:

Aristocats
Enchanted
101 Dalmations
The Game Plan
POC: Dead Man's Chest
POC: At World's End

Thanks for looking!


----------



## roblombardi

Traded it already with somebody else!



***

I have the code of the DVD movie "Ride a Wild Pony" to trade 

Let me know if you're interested and which ones you have, but *do not send me a private message here*... instead, *write me an email*, please


----------



## buckler

trade completed


----------



## disneylover3<3

Hi I have a code but I am not sure which movie it is from. I have traded before. I can send it first? Please let me know


----------



## pinkdiamonds84

I have...

Old Dogs
Princess and the Frog
Ponyo 
Bedtime Stories
Space Buddies
High School Musical 3
Bolt
Beverly Hills Chihuahua

I need...

Jonas Brothers Concert
My Neighbor Totoro
Kiki's Delivery Service
Castle in the Sky
Little Einsteins: Animal Expedition
Air Bud: Golden Receiver
I heart Jonas
Little Stars on Earch
Winnie the Pooh: A Valentine for you
Wizards of Waverly Place the Movie
MMC: Choo Choo Express
Handy Manny: Manny's Motorcycle Adventure
Mickey's Magical Christmas
Zorro Season 1 or 2
A Muppets Christmas: Letters to Santa
Baby Einstein: World Animal Adventure
Mickey's Christmas Carol
Jonas: Rockin the House
Wizards on Deck with Hannah Montana
Bedknobs & Broomsticks
Little Einsteins: Rocket's Fire Truck Blastoff
Disney Princess Enchanted Tales: Follow your Dreams
Disneynature earth
Pooh's Heffalump Halloween Movie
Sonny with a chance: Sonny's big break
Ride a Wild Pony
Donald in Mathmagic Land
Princess Protection Program
Morning Light
The Greatest Game ever Played
Miracle
Disney Animation Collection: the wind in the willows, the tortoise & the hare, the reluctant dragon
Mickeys Big Splash
Imagination Movers (any)
Most blu-rays (just ask)

pinkdiamonds84@yahoo.com


----------



## keishballs

I have extra Robin Hood and Princess and the Frog codes. PM me and let me know what you have to trade.


----------



## disneylover3<3

Hi All, I do have a code to trade but I am not sure what movie it came from. Please I would like to trade with anyone and I cans send my code first to you.


----------



## jlaking

I have an 101 Dalmatians (live-action) code for trade.


Trade was made on 03-27-2010, thanks buckler.


----------



## cardier

i dont now if all still work??
 GOOFY = 50 points
LIGHT = 10 points
TINA = 20 points
GOBLOON = 30 points
GRAVEYARDS = 40 points
FM39V03SSW = 5 points
9FTMRYWEK = 50 points
DMR = 10 points
HEART = 10 points
I = 10 points
SUPERBARK = 15 points
JIMINY = 10 points
BUDDERBALL = 25 points
PAPERS = 50 points


----------



## Schachteles

cardier said:


> i dont now if all still work??
> GOOFY = 50 points
> LIGHT = 10 points
> TINA = 20 points
> GOBLOON = 30 points
> GRAVEYARDS = 40 points
> FM39V03SSW = 5 points
> 9FTMRYWEK = 50 points
> DMR = 10 points
> HEART = 10 points
> I = 10 points
> *SUPERBARK = 15 points
> JIMINY = 10 points
> BUDDERBALL = 25 points
> PAPERS = 50 points*



The last four aren't live yet according to the site.  I tried a couple of the others that I had used before but couldn't remember and now my account is blocked, not sure what that means.


----------



## cardier

type in  GUMBO for a free Princess Call.


----------



## cardier

Schachteles said:


> The last four aren't live yet according to the site.  I tried a couple of the others that I had used before but couldn't remember and now my account is blocked, not sure what that means.



Wait about 24 hours and your account will be unlocked so you can enter more codes.


----------



## Schachteles

cardier said:


> Wait about 24 hours and your account will be unlocked so you can enter more codes.



Wish you were right, but I am STILL blocked!


----------



## cardier

Members entering multiple invalid codes may find their accounts temporarily frozen and may not have access to their account. Your account is active, but you'll need to contact Member Services with the words "My Account" in the subje...  i hope this helps


----------



## cardier

I got this number off their website 
They said they are having a lot of accounts being "inadvertantly" blocked. This is due to their switching to the new website. 

call 1-866-246-8646 Monday through Friday, 9:30 a.m. to 6:30 p.m. Central Time, to speak to a Disney Movie Rewards Member Services representative.


----------



## cardier

Popular
partners
wildflower
online
green 
should give u 100 points total.

 will work for everyone! Its the answers to the new treasure hunt on the site!


----------



## Schachteles

cardier said:


> Popular
> partners
> wildflower
> online
> green
> should give u 100 points total.
> 
> will work for everyone! Its the answers to the new treasure hunt on the site!



Thanks, those worked and I didn't get blocked


----------



## 3rdnfnlbst

hello everyone, i am new to the forum stumbled upon this place via google.

I have 2 coupons to trade,

Pinocchio
Snow White

I am looking for A Bugs Life. Let me know if anyone is interested!


----------



## 3rdnfnlbst

bump still looking!


----------



## cardier

3rdnfnlbst said:


> bump still looking!



I have 


Prince Caspian
Wall-E
Enchanted
Game Plan

To trade


----------



## cardier

3rdnfnlbst said:


> hello everyone, i am new to the forum stumbled upon this place via google.
> 
> I have 2 coupons to trade,
> 
> Pinocchio
> Snow White
> 
> I am looking for A Bugs Life. Let me know if anyone is interested!



I have one of these  Snow White



Prince Caspian
Wall-E
Enchanted
Game Plan

To trade  for Snow White


----------



## 3rdnfnlbst

sorry man, unfortunatly i have wall-e and its the only one on your list that is of any interest to me.  thank you for replying!!


----------



## roblombardi

I have an unused DMR code for the DVD movie : Yellowstone Cubs 

Will trade it ONLY for any unused Wii (not DS) game code (Club Nintendo), except: Wii Fit, Wii Fit Plus, DK Junglebeat, Pikmin and Mariokart Wii, which I already own. 

This DMR code is worth 75 points, and the Wii code is worth only 50 points... so you get to keep the extra 25!!! 

Drop me a line to my personal e-mail... not here... telling me which game you have, and if you're the 1st one to answer, I'll let you know and you can write me back the code.


----------



## cardier

Hi there,
What codes for the Wii are you talking about? We have Wii games at home, but so far the only ones I have found are ea.onlineregister.com Game Access Codes. Is this what you mean? Please let me know.



roblombardi said:


> I have an unused DMR code for the DVD movie : Yellowstone Cubs
> 
> Will trade it ONLY for any unused Wii (not DS) game code (Club Nintendo), except: Wii Fit, Wii Fit Plus, DK Junglebeat, Pikmin and Mariokart Wii, which I already own.
> 
> This DMR code is worth 75 points, and the Wii code is worth only 50 points... so you get to keep the extra 25!!!
> 
> Drop me a line to my personal e-mail... not here... telling me which game you have, and if you're the 1st one to answer, I'll let you know and you can write me back the code.


----------



## roblombardi

The Wii codes I'm talking about are the ones to be used on the Club Nintendo... and those are only found on games made and developed by Nintendo itself, not EA, or Activision, or Sega, or Ubisoft, or any other company.

The game code should be printed on a piece of paper that says Club Nintendo and shows a Mario hat, I think




cardier said:


> Hi there,
> What codes for the Wii are you talking about? We have Wii games at home, but so far the only ones I have found are ea.onlineregister.com Game Access Codes. Is this what you mean? Please let me know.


----------



## cardier

FPSNN83JX9 is worth 25


----------



## Mycael

I have 2 extra codes for trade...

Cars-100 points
Enchanted-100 points


----------



## matthewsgirl

I have:

Bedtime Stories - 100 Points
Robinhood: 100 Points


----------



## Mycael

...if anyone wants to trade PLEASE PM me.


----------



## Mycael

matthewsgirl said:


> I have:
> 
> Bedtime Stories - 100 Points
> Robinhood: 100 Points



thanks for the PM...too bad you already have them.

I could not reply to your PM ( not enough post counts) so I'm doing it here.


----------



## Mycael

TessRC...please email me at mycael at g mail dot com as I cannot reply to your PM...

yes, I can use that one.


----------



## hoffmann2828

I'm looking for lots of codes, but unfortunately don't have any to trade out.

If you are willing to trade for Coke codes, coupons, etc., please let me know and we can work something out!

Thanks!
Jenny


----------



## sarahoreilly2008

I have a large number of alice in wonderland dvd and blu-ray codes available for trading.


----------



## wdwfan6

Some I just found. They all worked for me!!   

10 pt code: POPULAR 
15 pt code: PARTNERS 
20 pt code: WILDFLOWER 
25 pt code: ONLINE 
30 pt code: GREEN


----------



## Schachteles

wdwfan6 said:


> Some I just found. They all worked for me!!
> 
> 10 pt code: POPULAR
> 15 pt code: PARTNERS
> 20 pt code: WILDFLOWER
> 25 pt code: ONLINE
> 30 pt code: GREEN



These were put out at the beginning of April, don't enter these codes if you have already used them or your account will get locked!


----------



## sarahoreilly2008

I have a large number of alice in wonderland dvd and blu-ray codes available for trading.


----------



## Piglet843

I have a cars code i will trade


----------



## Darkkenpachi

I haven't been around in ever but I have a Wall-E and POTC 2 blu ray codes to trade. let me know if you guys want to deal. just 175 points for that tour 

I really want:

Princess and the Frog DVD
Alice in Wonderland DVD(Tim Burton)


----------



## wdwfan6

Schachteles said:


> These were put out at the beginning of April, don't enter these codes if you have already used them or your account will get locked!



Whoops! Sorry, I'm new to the Disney Movie Rewards program.


----------



## TessRC

I'm looking for lots of Movie Reward Codes, if you're interested I have to trade various Disney ladies new never worn tee shirts in XL or XXL or used copies of the books Inside the Magic Seven Keys to Disney's Success or Be Our Guest Perfecting the art of customer service.  Or the actual used DVDs (no movie codes included) to Pirates of the Caribbean Curse of the Black Pearl or Dead Man's Chest.   Anyone interested please pm me & I'll send pictures.  

--Tess


----------



## Lissette

Hey everyone! Found this site through google searching. I have 3 extra codes to trade, also have some my coke rewards to trade if interested
Alice in wonderland blu ray code
Pirates of the caribbean 2 dvd code
Pirates of the Caribbean 3 dvd code

Looking for Toy story 2 code


----------



## cardier

50 points for Disney Movie Rewards ...9EKSMN38SH 

good as of 6/ 19 /10


----------



## bur1196

cardier said:


> 50 points for Disney Movie Rewards ...9EKSMN38SH
> 
> good as of 6/ 19 /10



It worked, thanks!


----------



## Schachteles

cardier said:


> 50 points for Disney Movie Rewards ...9EKSMN38SH
> 
> good as of 6/ 19 /10



Worked for me too...thanks!!


----------



## cardier

J U N E newsletter  code XI38VM994P


----------



## mpbest

I have a Alice in Wonderland (tim burton) combo bluray/dvd code I would like to trade.

Possibly for  WallE?  Also open to other movies if I don't have them.

Thanks!


----------



## cardier

hi Iwill trade a WallE
for your Alice in Wonderland 
PM me for the trade


----------



## sarahoreilly2008

I have a bunch of alice in wonderland dvd and blu-ray unused codes available for trading. Private message me for possible trades. Thanks


----------



## cardier

sarahoreilly2008 said:


> I have a bunch of alice in wonderland dvd and blu-ray unused codes available for trading. Private message me for possible trades. Thanks



i need 2 blu-ray
and 3 DVD  

What codes do you need for a trade??


----------



## commdoc

I have a WALL-E DVD code to trade.


----------



## Packerbackers

Darkkenpachi said:


> I haven't been around in ever but I have a Wall-E and POTC 2 blu ray codes to trade. let me know if you guys want to deal. just 175 points for that tour
> 
> I really want:
> 
> Princess and the Frog DVD
> Alice in Wonderland DVD(Tim Burton)


I have the new Alice DVD codes to trade for either of your codes.


----------



## mtownslayer

I have the code for Beverly Hills Chihuahua & Tim Burton's Alice in Wonderland!



Need a bunch so just message me


----------



## Just.A.Friend

I picked up a spare *Princess and the Frog DVD* (100 points) and am looking for someone interested in its DMR code. I need lots of things, so PM me if you are interested in trading, please!


----------



## cdbk4

I have Pinocchio, Up and The Princess and the Frog to trade if anyone is interested.


----------



## cardier

cdbk4 said:


> I have Pinocchio, Up and The Princess and the Frog to trade if anyone is interested.



hi i can use the Up and The Princess and the Frog codes 

what do you need ???


----------



## drlex95

I have a cars for trade. I have a few, but would take anything I don't have.  I know for sure I don't have Princess and the Frog.


----------



## opaleyes

drlex95- I sent a message yesterday. Did you get it? It's not showing up in my sent folder. I have a Mary Poppins I can trade for your Cars code.


----------



## drlex95

Yes, I would love to trade.


----------



## drlex95

It says I can't send private messages until I have ten posts


----------



## hoffmann2828

I have a Kellogg's Toy Cash code I would trade for a DMR code if anyone is interested!

Thanks!
Jenny


----------



## drlex95

I have ten posts now.


----------



## drlex95

I sent the code opaleyes.  I am wondering if you got it?


----------



## poohbear luvs grumpy

If anyone is interested I have a WBInsiderRewards code for the Harry Potter lego wii game. I would love to trade it for a DMR code. PM me if you are interested in a trade.


----------



## drlex95

I have a Cars code for trade.  I tried to trade with opaleyes.  I don't know if he/she used it or not.  If so, then I never got my trade.  If not then I still have it for trade.


----------



## bur1196

I have the following codes to trade:

DVD:
Enchanted
National Treasure 2
Ratatouille
Snow Buddies
The Chronicles Of Narnia: Prince Caspian
Tinkerbell

Blu-Ray:
Alice In Wonderland Blu-Ray
Invincible Blu-Ray
National Treasure Blu-Ray
Pirates Of The Caribbean: Curse Of The Black Pearl Blu-Ray
Wall-E Blu-Ray

PM me if interested...


----------



## cardier

Hello,
I have codes to trade. I am trying to get the Disney Stock Certificate off of the site. I am willing to do certain trades of my 100 pt codes for 75 point codes, depending on the codes or 2 for 1 on 100 pt codes 

I have


Prince Caspian
Wall-E
Beverly Hills Chihuahua 
Game Plan


----------



## cardier

Good trade  with drlex95


----------



## drlex95

It was a good trade with you as well.


----------



## cardier

5 points code W7KY65NH3B


----------



## sarahoreilly2008

I have a large quantity of alice in wonderland dvd codes for trade. I need just about everything. pm for trades. thanks


----------



## cardier

i need Tinkerbell and the Great Fairy Rescue code pm


----------



## jayvan

bur1196 said:


> I have the following codes to trade:
> 
> DVD:
> Enchanted
> National Treasure 2
> Ratatouille
> Snow Buddies
> The Chronicles Of Narnia: Prince Caspian
> Tinkerbell
> 
> Blu-Ray:
> Alice In Wonderland Blu-Ray
> Invincible Blu-Ray
> National Treasure Blu-Ray
> Pirates Of The Caribbean: Curse Of The Black Pearl Blu-Ray
> Wall-E Blu-Ray
> 
> PM me if interested...


would love to work a trade....what do you need?


----------



## jayvan

I will have stubs to Secretariat ....would love to trade


----------



## hoffmann2828

I have:
Alice in wonderland (JD version) regular DVD
Prince of Persia regular DVD

Need lots, please PM if you have any to trade!


----------



## abirdd

I have mutiples of UP (DVD) for trade. 
Looking for Alice in Wonderland, if possible... but can consider other titles too!
PM me...


----------



## DisneyFansInLINY

I have Sleeping Beauty DVD 100 points to trade


----------



## Just.A.Friend

I have a Prince Caspian DVD code for trade! 100 points. 
Please PM if interested.


----------



## cloud_weaver

Hey!    I have a 100 Toy Story 3 code, I'd love to trade.  I'm really close to my Nana statue.


----------



## turtle2008

I have an Alice in Wonderland code I need to trade. I don't have a lot of Disney movies, so message me if you have any you'd like to trade, chance are I won't have it already.


----------



## cloud_weaver

turtle2008 said:


> I have an Alice in Wonderland code I need to trade. I don't have a lot of Disney movies, so message me if you have any you'd like to trade, chance are I won't have it already.




I'll swap you a Toy Story 3 code.


----------



## pearl-g

UPDATED LIST AND NEW TITLES, 

ALL USA

I HAVE TO TRADE: PRINCESS AND THE FROG BD, CARS, (3) SANTA PAWS, ALICE IN WONDERLAND BD, PIRATES OF THE CARIBBEAN 2 & 3 DVD.

I HAVE ALREADY:
101 Dalmatians II: Patch's London Adventure Special Edition DVD
Alice In Wonderland Blu-ray
Alice In Wonderland DVD
Beauty And The Beast Diamond Edition Blu-ray 
Bedknobs And Broomsticks Enchanted Musical Edition DVD
Bedtime Stories Blu-ray
Beverly Hills Chihuahua Blu-ray
Bolt Blu-ray
Car Toons: Mater's Tall Tales DVD
Cars DVD
High School Musical 3: Senior Year DVD
James And The Giant Peach Special Edition DVD
Lilo & Stitch 2: Stitch Has A Glitch DVD
Meet The Robinsons DVD
Monsters Inc. Collector's Edition DVD
My Friends Tigger & Pooh: Tigger, Pooh and a Musical Too DVD
Oliver & Company: 20th Anniversary Special Edition DVD
Pete's Dragon High-Flying Edition DVD
Pirates of the Caribbean 1 or 2 Blu-ray Disc Edition
Pirates of the Caribbean: At World's End DVD
Pirates of the Caribbean: At World's End: Blu-ray
Pirates of the Caribbean: Dead Man's Chest DVD
Pirates of the Caribbean: Dead Man's Chest DVD
Race To Witch Mountain DVD
The Cat From Outer Space DVD
The Chronicles Of Narnia: Prince Caspian DVD
The Great Mouse Detective: Mystery In The Mist Edition DVD
The Jungle Book 40th Anniversary Platinum Edition DVD
The Little Mermaid Special Edition DVD
The Many Adventures of Winnie the Pooh: The Friendship Edition DVD
The Parent Trap Special Double Trouble Edition (1998) DVD
The Princess And The Frog Blu-ray
The Search For Santa Paws DVD
The Secret of the Magic Gourd DVD
Tinker Bell And The Great Fairy Rescue DVD
Toy Story 2 Special Edition Blu-ray
Toy Story 3 Blu-ray
Toy Story Special Edition Blu-ray
Tron 20th Anniversary Collector's Edition DVD
WALL-E Blu-ray
Winnie-The-Pooh Seasons Of Giving 10th Anniversary Edition DVD


----------



## disneylover3<3

Hi! I have two codes for trade, unfortnatly I don't know which ones they are because I threw the paper out? Please if anyone is interested in trading I would love to!!!!!!!!!! I have traded for before so I do have references!
Thanks again!!!!!


----------



## disneylover3<3

Hi! I have two codes for trade, unfortunately I don't know which ones they are because I threw the paper out? Please if anyone is interested in trading I would love to!!!!!!!!!! I have traded for before so I do have references!
Thanks again!!!!!


----------



## cardier

pearl-g said:


> UPDATED LIST AND NEW TITLES,
> 
> ALL USA
> 
> I HAVE TO TRADE: PRINCESS AND THE FROG BD, CARS, (3) SANTA PAWS, ALICE IN WONDERLAND BD.
> 
> I HAVE ALREADY:
> 101 Dalmatians II: Patch's London Adventure Special Edition DVD
> Alice In Wonderland Blu-ray
> Alice In Wonderland DVD
> Beauty And The Beast Diamond Edition Blu-ray
> Bedknobs And Broomsticks Enchanted Musical Edition DVD
> Bedtime Stories Blu-ray
> Beverly Hills Chihuahua Blu-ray
> Bolt Blu-ray
> Car Toons: Mater's Tall Tales DVD
> Cars DVD
> High School Musical 3: Senior Year DVD
> James And The Giant Peach Special Edition DVD
> Lilo & Stitch 2: Stitch Has A Glitch DVD
> Meet The Robinsons DVD
> Monsters Inc. Collector's Edition DVD
> My Friends Tigger & Pooh: Tigger, Pooh and a Musical Too DVD
> Oliver & Company: 20th Anniversary Special Edition DVD
> Pete's Dragon High-Flying Edition DVD
> Pirates of the Caribbean 1 or 2 Blu-ray Disc Edition
> Pirates of the Caribbean: At World's End DVD
> Pirates of the Caribbean: At World's End: Blu-ray
> Pirates of the Caribbean: Dead Man's Chest DVD
> Pirates of the Caribbean: Dead Man's Chest DVD
> Race To Witch Mountain DVD
> The Cat From Outer Space DVD
> The Chronicles Of Narnia: Prince Caspian DVD
> The Great Mouse Detective: Mystery In The Mist Edition DVD
> The Jungle Book 40th Anniversary Platinum Edition DVD
> The Little Mermaid Special Edition DVD
> The Many Adventures of Winnie the Pooh: The Friendship Edition DVD
> The Parent Trap Special Double Trouble Edition (1998) DVD
> The Princess And The Frog Blu-ray
> The Search For Santa Paws DVD
> The Secret of the Magic Gourd DVD
> Tinker Bell And The Great Fairy Rescue DVD
> Toy Story 2 Special Edition Blu-ray
> Toy Story 3 Blu-ray
> Toy Story Special Edition Blu-ray
> Tron 20th Anniversary Collector's Edition DVD
> WALL-E Blu-ray
> Winnie-The-Pooh Seasons Of Giving 10th Anniversary Edition DVD



hi i have 
WALL E (DVD)
GAME PLAN (DVD)
PRINCE OF PERSIA (DVD)

LOOKING FOR 
SANTA PAWS
PRINCESS AND THE FROG

PLEAS PM ME


----------



## cardier

There's a new disney movie rewards bonus point offer for november. Last night I got a email from disney movie rewards saying that you can earn 50 bonus points just for entering a magic code from an eligble disney dvd or an eligble disney blu-ray or from an eligble disney cd. Check your email for this very special disney movie rewards bonus points email. The disney movie rewards email is called : Psst, Insider Tips: Get Rewarded Faster, Easier. The disney movie rewards email Psst, Insider Tips: Get Rewarded Faster, Easier has everything you need to get points faster and easier by entering bonus point codes into the magic code box from your account. The disney movie rewards bonus point code is : M1D17CDW9SOP.


----------



## pearl-g

cardier PM'd


----------



## pearl-g

Added 2 more codes above


----------



## pearl-g

cardier said:


> hi i have
> WALL E (DVD)
> GAME PLAN (DVD)
> PRINCE OF PERSIA (DVD)
> 
> LOOKING FOR
> SANTA PAWS
> PRINCESS AND THE FROG
> 
> PLEAS PM ME



i dont know if the PM's im sending are working, you may email me if you would like, lets trade 3 for 3 

danhough83@yahoo.com


----------



## cardier

Day one
 Code 5 pt: dec2501


----------



## disneylover3<3

Anyone want to trade?


----------



## cloud_weaver

disneylover3<3 said:


> Anyone want to trade?




What do you have for trade?  (If you don't have the code on paper,  you can't register the movie)


----------



## pearl-g

UPDATED!

What i have to Trade,  CARS, (2) SANTA PAWS, ALICE IN WONDERLAND BD & DVD, PIRATES OF THE CARIBBEAN 2 & 3 DVD, HSM3, Beverly Hills Chihuahua Blu-ray, My Friends Tigger & Pooh: Tigger, Pooh and a Musical Too DVD, i also have 2 unknowns, odds are it is another Alice BD and i dont know the other.

email me for quicker response  
Danhough83@yahoo.com

What I Have Used Already:

101 Dalmatians II: Patch's London Adventure Special Edition DVD
Alice In Wonderland Blu-ray
Alice In Wonderland DVD
Beauty And The Beast Diamond Edition Blu-ray 
Bedknobs And Broomsticks Enchanted Musical Edition DVD
Bedtime Stories Blu-ray
Beverly Hills Chihuahua Blu-ray
Beverly Hills Chihuahua DVD
Bolt Blu-ray
Car Toons: Mater's Tall Tales DVD
Cars DVD
Cinderella II: Dreams Come True Special Edition
Escape To Witch Mountain Special Edition DVD
High School Musical 3: Senior Year DVD
James And The Giant Peach Special Edition DVD
Lilo & Stitch 2: Stitch Has A Glitch DVD
Meet The Robinsons DVD
Monsters Inc. Collector's Edition DVD
My Friends Tigger & Pooh: Tigger, Pooh and a Musical Too DVD
National Treasure 2: Book of Secrets DVD
Oliver & Company: 20th Anniversary Special Edition DVD
Pete's Dragon High-Flying Edition DVD
Pirates of the Caribbean 1 or 2 Blu-ray Disc Edition
Pirates of the Caribbean: At World's End DVD
Pirates of the Caribbean: At World's End: Blu-ray
Pirates of the Caribbean: Dead Man's Chest DVD
Pirates of the Caribbean: Dead Man's Chest DVD
Pocahontas 10th Anniversary Edition DVD
Prince of Persia: Sands of Time DVD
Race To Witch Mountain DVD
The Cat From Outer Space DVD
The Chronicles Of Narnia: Prince Caspian DVD
The Game Plan DVD
The Great Mouse Detective: Mystery In The Mist Edition DVD
The Jungle Book 40th Anniversary Platinum Edition DVD
The Little Mermaid II: Return To The Sea Special Edition DVD
The Little Mermaid Special Edition DVD
The Little Mermaid: Ariel's Beginning DVD
The Many Adventures of Winnie the Pooh: The Friendship Edition DVD
The Parent Trap Special Double Trouble Edition (1998) DVD
The Princess And The Frog Blu-ray
The Search For Santa Paws DVD
The Secret of the Magic Gourd DVD
Tinker Bell And The Great Fairy Rescue DVD
Toy Story 2 Special Edition Blu-ray
Toy Story 3 Blu-ray
Toy Story Special Edition Blu-ray
Tron 20th Anniversary Collector's Edition DVD
WALL-E Blu-ray
WALL-E DVD
Winnie-The-Pooh Seasons Of Giving 10th Anniversary Edition DVD


----------



## cardier

I have


Prince Caspian
Wall-E
BH CHIHAUHUA
Game Plan

PM me
To trade


----------



## Mazter Jedi

Hi all, Sorry if my question doesnt fit in this topic, but hopefully its a quick and easy one...how do I tell which movie a codes coupon came from? I have a few codes that the site wont accept and I would like to know if they are a duplicate or if the site if just being stupid. Thanks!!!


----------



## disneylover3<3

I have the two codes on hand I had originally saved them on my computer and I lost the paper but that does not matter because I still have the codes that are worth 100 points each I just don't know which movie they are from... You don't need the paper to trade you just need the code that was on the paper!


----------



## pearl-g

Mazter Jedi said:


> Hi all, Sorry if my question doesnt fit in this topic, but hopefully its a quick and easy one...how do I tell which movie a codes coupon came from? I have a few codes that the site wont accept and I would like to know if they are a duplicate or if the site if just being stupid. Thanks!!!



ive been trying to figure that out too, i have 2 codes i dont know where they are from


----------



## cardier

Code for day 2 : dec2502


----------



## cardier

I have


Prince Caspian
Wall-E
BH CHIHAUHUA
Game Plan

PM me
To trade


----------



## pearl-g

What i have to Trade, CARS, (2) SANTA PAWS, ALICE IN WONDERLAND BD & DVD, PIRATES OF THE CARIBBEAN 2 & 3 DVD, HSM3, i also have 2 unknowns, odds are it is another Alice BD and i dont know the other.

email me for quicker response  
Danhough83@yahoo.com

What I Have Used Already:

101 Dalmatians II: Patch's London Adventure Special Edition DVD
Alice In Wonderland Blu-ray
Alice In Wonderland DVD
Beauty And The Beast Diamond Edition Blu-ray 
Bedknobs And Broomsticks Enchanted Musical Edition DVD
Bedtime Stories Blu-ray
Beverly Hills Chihuahua Blu-ray
Beverly Hills Chihuahua DVD
Bolt Blu-ray
Car Toons: Mater's Tall Tales DVD
Cars DVD
Cinderella II: Dreams Come True Special Edition
Escape To Witch Mountain Special Edition DVD
Handy Manny: Big Race DVD
High School Musical 3: Senior Year DVD
James And The Giant Peach Special Edition DVD
Lilo & Stitch 2: Stitch Has A Glitch DVD
Meet The Robinsons DVD
Monsters Inc. Collector's Edition DVD
My Friends Tigger & Pooh: Tigger, Pooh and a Musical Too DVD
National Treasure 2: Book of Secrets DVD
Old Dogs DVD
Oliver & Company: 20th Anniversary Special Edition DVD
Pete's Dragon High-Flying Edition DVD
Pinocchio: 70th Anniversary Platinum Edition DVD
Pirates of the Caribbean 1 or 2 Blu-ray Disc Edition
Pirates of the Caribbean: At World's End DVD
Pirates of the Caribbean: At World's End: Blu-ray
Pirates of the Caribbean: Dead Man's Chest DVD
Pocahontas 10th Anniversary Edition DVD
Ponyo DVD:MR
Prince of Persia: Sands of Time DVD
Race To Witch Mountain DVD
Return To Oz DVD
The Cat From Outer Space DVD
The Chronicles Of Narnia: Prince Caspian DVD
The Game Plan DVD
The Great Mouse Detective: Mystery In The Mist Edition DVD
The Jungle Book 40th Anniversary Platinum Edition DVD
The Little Mermaid II: Return To The Sea Special Edition DVD
The Little Mermaid Special Edition DVD
The Little Mermaid: Ariel's Beginning DVD
The Many Adventures of Winnie the Pooh: The Friendship Edition DVD
The Parent Trap Special Double Trouble Edition (1998) DVD
The Princess And The Frog Blu-ray
The Search For Santa Paws DVD
The Secret of the Magic Gourd DVD
The Sword In The Stone: 45th Anniversary Special Edition DVD
Tinker Bell And The Great Fairy Rescue DVD
Toy Story 2 Special Edition Blu-ray
Toy Story 3 Blu-ray
Toy Story Special Edition Blu-ray
Tron 20th Anniversary Collector's Edition DVD
WALL-E Blu-ray
WALL-E DVD
Winnie-The-Pooh Seasons Of Giving 10th Anniversary Edition DVD


----------



## cardier

x-mas day 3 code 15 points: dec250305


----------



## pearl-g

we need more traders


----------



## Just.A.Friend

pearl-g said:


> we need more traders


I know! I sent you an email, hope we can work a trade!


----------



## pearl-g

Hey Guys, what i have is below, LETS TRADE!

email me for quicker response 
Danhough83@yahoo.com

What i have to Trade, 
Prince Caspian DVD,
CARS, 
(4) SANTA PAWS, 
ALICE IN WONDERLAND BD & DVD, 
PIRATES OF THE CARIBBEAN 2 & 3 DVD, 
HSM3, 
Tinker Bell And The Great Fairy Rescue,
National Treasure 2 DVD
Escape to Witch Mountain (OLD Version) DVD
The Secret of the Magic Gourd DVD
Winnie-The-Pooh Seasons Of Giving 10th Anniversary Edition DVD
Bedtime Stories Blu Ray
Pocahontas 10th Anniversary Edition DVD
Winnie-The-Pooh Seasons Of Giving 10th Anniversary Edition DVD

i also have 2 unknowns, odds are it is another Alice BD and i dont know the other.

email me for quicker response 
Danhough83@yahoo.com

What I Have Used Already:
101 Dalmatians II: Patch's London Adventure Special Edition DVD
Alice In Wonderland Blu-ray
Alice In Wonderland DVD
Beauty And The Beast Diamond Edition Blu-ray 
Bedknobs And Broomsticks Enchanted Musical Edition DVD
Bedtime Stories Blu-ray
Beverly Hills Chihuahua Blu-ray
Beverly Hills Chihuahua DVD
Bolt Blu-ray
Bridge to Terabithia DVD
Car Toons: Mater's Tall Tales DVD
Cars DVD
Cinderella II: Dreams Come True Special Edition
Disney Mickey Mouse Clubhouse: Mickey Saves Santa
Escape To Witch Mountain Special Edition DVD
Handy Manny: Big Race DVD
Handy Manny: Manny's Green Team DVD
Hannah Montana: Life's What You Make It DVD
Hannah Montana: Livin' The Rock Star Life DVD:MR
Hannah Montana: Pop Star Profile Volume 2 DVD
High School Musical 3: Senior Year DVD
James And The Giant Peach Special Edition DVD
Lilo & Stitch 2: Stitch Has A Glitch DVD
Meet The Robinsons DVD
Monsters Inc. Collector's Edition DVD
My Friends Tigger & Pooh: Tigger, Pooh and a Musical Too DVD
National Treasure 2: Book of Secrets DVD
Old Dogs DVD
Oliver & Company: 20th Anniversary Special Edition DVD
Pete's Dragon High-Flying Edition DVD
Pinocchio: 70th Anniversary Platinum Edition DVD
Pirates of the Caribbean 1 or 2 Blu-ray Disc Edition
Pirates of the Caribbean: At World's End DVD
Pirates of the Caribbean: At World's End: Blu-ray
Pirates of the Caribbean: Dead Man's Chest DVD
Pocahontas 10th Anniversary Edition DVD
Ponyo DVD
Prince of Persia: Sands of Time DVD
Race To Witch Mountain DVD
Ratatouille Blu-ray
Return To Oz DVD
The Cat From Outer Space DVD
The Chronicles Of Narnia: Prince Caspian DVD
The Game Plan DVD
The Great Mouse Detective: Mystery In The Mist Edition DVD
The Jungle Book 40th Anniversary Platinum Edition DVD
The Little Mermaid II: Return To The Sea Special Edition DVD
The Little Mermaid Special Edition DVD
The Little Mermaid: Ariel's Beginning DVD
The Many Adventures of Winnie the Pooh: The Friendship Edition DVD
The Parent Trap Special Double Trouble Edition (1998) DVD
The Princess And The Frog Blu-ray
The Search For Santa Paws DVD
The Secret of the Magic Gourd DVD
The Sword In The Stone: 45th Anniversary Special Edition DVD
Tinker Bell And The Great Fairy Rescue DVD
Toy Story 2 Special Edition Blu-ray
Toy Story 3 Blu-ray
Toy Story Special Edition Blu-ray
Tron 20th Anniversary Collector's Edition DVD
WALL-E Blu-ray
WALL-E DVD
Winnie-The-Pooh Seasons Of Giving 10th Anniversary Edition DVD


----------



## pearl-g

**Updated**

Hey Guys, what i have is below, LETS TRADE!

email me for quicker response 
Danhough83@yahoo.com

What i have to Trade, 
Prince Caspian DVD,
CARS, 
(4) SANTA PAWS, 
ALICE IN WONDERLAND BD & DVD, 
PIRATES OF THE CARIBBEAN 2 & 3 DVD, 
HSM3, 
Tinker Bell And The Great Fairy Rescue,
National Treasure 2 DVD
Escape to Witch Mountain (OLD Version) DVD
The Secret of the Magic Gourd DVD
Winnie-The-Pooh Seasons Of Giving 10th Anniversary Edition DVD
Bedtime Stories Blu Ray
Winnie-The-Pooh Seasons Of Giving 10th Anniversary Edition DVD

i also have 2 unknowns, odds are it is another Alice BD and i dont know the other.

email me for quicker response 
Danhough83@yahoo.com

What I Have Used Already:
101 Dalmatians II: Patch's London Adventure Special Edition DVD
Alice In Wonderland Blu-ray
Alice In Wonderland DVD
Beauty And The Beast Diamond Edition Blu-ray 
Bedknobs And Broomsticks Enchanted Musical Edition DVD
Bedtime Stories Blu-ray
Beverly Hills Chihuahua Blu-ray
Beverly Hills Chihuahua DVD
Bolt Blu-ray
Bridge to Terabithia DVD
Car Toons: Mater's Tall Tales DVD
Cars DVD
Cinderella II: Dreams Come True Special Edition
Disney Mickey Mouse Clubhouse: Mickey Saves Santa
Escape To Witch Mountain Special Edition DVD
Handy Manny: Big Race DVD
Handy Manny: Manny's Green Team DVD
Hannah Montana: Life's What You Make It DVD
Hannah Montana: Livin' The Rock Star Life DVD:MR
Hannah Montana: Pop Star Profile Volume 2 DVD
High School Musical 3: Senior Year DVD
James And The Giant Peach Special Edition DVD
Lilo & Stitch 2: Stitch Has A Glitch DVD
Meet The Robinsons DVD
Monsters Inc. Collector's Edition DVD
My Friends Tigger & Pooh: Tigger, Pooh and a Musical Too DVD
National Treasure 2: Book of Secrets DVD
Old Dogs DVD
Oliver & Company: 20th Anniversary Special Edition DVD
Pete's Dragon High-Flying Edition DVD
Pinocchio: 70th Anniversary Platinum Edition DVD
Pirates of the Caribbean 1 or 2 Blu-ray Disc Edition
Pirates of the Caribbean: At World's End DVD
Pirates of the Caribbean: At World's End: Blu-ray
Pirates of the Caribbean: Dead Man's Chest DVD
Pocahontas 10th Anniversary Edition DVD
Ponyo DVD
Prince of Persia: Sands of Time DVD
Race To Witch Mountain DVD
Ratatouille Blu-ray
Return To Oz DVD
Space Buddies
The Cat From Outer Space DVD
The Chronicles Of Narnia: Prince Caspian DVD
The Game Plan DVD
The Great Mouse Detective: Mystery In The Mist Edition DVD
The Jungle Book 40th Anniversary Platinum Edition DVD
The Little Mermaid II: Return To The Sea Special Edition DVD
The Little Mermaid Special Edition DVD
The Little Mermaid: Ariel's Beginning DVD
The Many Adventures of Winnie the Pooh: The Friendship Edition DVD
The Parent Trap Special Double Trouble Edition (1998) DVD
The Princess And The Frog Blu-ray
The Search For Santa Paws DVD
The Secret of the Magic Gourd DVD
The Sword In The Stone: 45th Anniversary Special Edition DVD
Tinker Bell And The Great Fairy Rescue DVD
Toy Story 2 Special Edition Blu-ray
Toy Story 3 Blu-ray
Toy Story Special Edition Blu-ray
Tron 20th Anniversary Collector's Edition DVD
WALL-E Blu-ray
WALL-E DVD
Winnie-The-Pooh Seasons Of Giving 10th Anniversary Edition DVD


----------



## cardier

FREE Disney Movie Rewards Points
Enter Code: 
10ptsmobile and  ( 10 points)
code Z3YH23XF8P (5 points)
 code dec2507 (5 points)


----------



## pearl-g

Thanks Cardier!  Hey check your email


----------



## cloud_weaver

I have an extra Pirates of the Caribbean movie code (I think).    It might be the second movie...


----------



## pearl-g

Dec2508 5 points!


----------



## cardier

pearl-g said:


> Thanks Cardier!  Hey check your email



hi got the e-mail

will send you the camp rock


----------



## pearl-g

**Updated**

Hey Guys, what i have is below, LETS TRADE!

email me for quicker response 
Danhough83@yahoo.com

What i have to Trade, 
Prince Caspian DVD,
CARS, 
(4) SANTA PAWS, 
ALICE IN WONDERLAND BD & DVD, 
PIRATES OF THE CARIBBEAN 2 & 3 DVD, 
HSM3, 
Tinker Bell And The Great Fairy Rescue,
National Treasure 2 DVD
Escape to Witch Mountain (OLD Version) DVD
The Secret of the Magic Gourd DVD
Winnie-The-Pooh Seasons Of Giving 10th Anniversary Edition DVD

i also have 2 unknowns, odds are it is another Alice BD and i dont know the other.

email me for quicker response 
Danhough83@yahoo.com

What I Have Used Already:
101 Dalmatians II: Patch's London Adventure Special Edition DVD
Alice In Wonderland Blu-ray
Alice In Wonderland DVD
Beauty And The Beast Diamond Edition Blu-ray 
Bedknobs And Broomsticks Enchanted Musical Edition DVD
Bedtime Stories Blu-ray
Beverly Hills Chihuahua Blu-ray
Beverly Hills Chihuahua DVD
Bolt Blu-ray
Bridge to Terabithia DVD
Car Toons: Mater's Tall Tales DVD
Cars DVD
Cinderella II: Dreams Come True Special Edition
Disney Mickey Mouse Clubhouse: Mickey Saves Santa
Escape To Witch Mountain Special Edition DVD
Handy Manny: Big Race DVD
Handy Manny: Manny's Green Team DVD
Hannah Montana: Life's What You Make It DVD
Hannah Montana: Livin' The Rock Star Life DVD:MR
Hannah Montana: Pop Star Profile Volume 2 DVD
High School Musical 3: Senior Year DVD
James And The Giant Peach Special Edition DVD
Lilo & Stitch 2: Stitch Has A Glitch DVD
Meet The Robinsons DVD
Monsters Inc. Collector's Edition DVD
My Friends Tigger & Pooh: Tigger, Pooh and a Musical Too DVD
National Treasure 2: Book of Secrets DVD
Old Dogs DVD
Oliver & Company: 20th Anniversary Special Edition DVD
Pete's Dragon High-Flying Edition DVD
Pinocchio: 70th Anniversary Platinum Edition DVD
Pirates of the Caribbean 1 or 2 Blu-ray Disc Edition
Pirates of the Caribbean: At World's End DVD
Pirates of the Caribbean: At World's End: Blu-ray
Pirates of the Caribbean: Dead Man's Chest DVD
Pocahontas 10th Anniversary Edition DVD
Ponyo DVD
Prince of Persia: Sands of Time DVD
Race To Witch Mountain DVD
Ratatouille Blu-ray
Return To Oz DVD
Space Buddies
The Cat From Outer Space DVD
The Chronicles Of Narnia: Prince Caspian DVD
The Game Plan DVD
The Great Mouse Detective: Mystery In The Mist Edition DVD
The Jungle Book 40th Anniversary Platinum Edition DVD
The Little Mermaid II: Return To The Sea Special Edition DVD
The Little Mermaid Special Edition DVD
The Little Mermaid: Ariel's Beginning DVD
The Many Adventures of Winnie the Pooh: The Friendship Edition DVD
The Parent Trap Special Double Trouble Edition (1998) DVD
The Princess And The Frog Blu-ray
The Search For Santa Paws DVD
The Secret of the Magic Gourd DVD
The Sword In The Stone: 45th Anniversary Special Edition DVD
Tinker Bell And The Great Fairy Rescue DVD
Toy Story 2 Special Edition Blu-ray
Toy Story 3 Blu-ray
Toy Story Special Edition Blu-ray
Tron 20th Anniversary Collector's Edition DVD
Underdog
WALL-E Blu-ray
WALL-E DVD
Winnie-The-Pooh Seasons Of Giving 10th Anniversary Edition DVD


----------



## cardier

5 POINT CODE :dec2509


----------



## cardier

15 point code:
dec251012


----------



## pearl-g

**Updated**

Hey Guys, what i have is below, LETS TRADE!

email me for quicker response
Danhough83@yahoo.com

What i have to Trade,
CARS,
(4) SANTA PAWS,
ALICE IN WONDERLAND  DVD,
PIRATES OF THE CARIBBEAN 2 & 3 DVD,
HSM3,
Tinker Bell And The Great Fairy Rescue,
National Treasure 2 DVD
Escape to Witch Mountain (OLD Version) DVD
The Secret of the Magic Gourd DVD
Winnie-The-Pooh Seasons Of Giving 10th Anniversary Edition DVD

What i already have :

101 Dalmatians II: Patch's London Adventure Special Edition DVD
A bug's life 2-Disc Collector's Edition DVD
A Christmas Carol Blu-ray
Alice In Wonderland Blu-ray
Alice In Wonderland DVD
Beauty And The Beast Diamond Edition Blu-ray 
Bedknobs And Broomsticks Enchanted Musical Edition DVD
Bedtime Stories Blu-ray
Beverly Hills Chihuahua Blu-ray
Bolt Blu-ray
Bridge to Terabithia DVD
Camp Rock: Rock Star Edition DVD
Car Toons: Mater's Tall Tales DVD
Cars DVD
Cinderella II: Dreams Come True Special Edition
Disney Mickey Mouse Clubhouse: Mickey Saves Santa
Escape To Witch Mountain Special Edition DVD
Fantasia & Fantasia 2000 2-Movie Collection Special Edition DVD
Handy Manny: Big Race DVD
Handy Manny: Manny's Green Team DVD
Hannah Montana: Life's What You Make It DVD
Hannah Montana: Livin' The Rock Star Life DVD:MR
Hannah Montana: Pop Star Profile Volume 2 DVD
High School Musical 3: Senior Year DVD
James And The Giant Peach Special Edition DVD
Lilo & Stitch 2: Stitch Has A Glitch DVD
Meet The Robinsons DVD
Monsters Inc. Collector's Edition DVD
Mulan Special Edition DVD
My Friends Tigger & Pooh: Tigger, Pooh and a Musical Too DVD
Old Dogs DVD
Oliver & Company: 20th Anniversary Special Edition DVD
Pete's Dragon High-Flying Edition DVD
Pinocchio: 70th Anniversary Platinum Edition DVD
Pirates of the Caribbean 1 or 2 Blu-ray Disc Edition
Pirates of the Caribbean: At World's End DVD
Pirates of the Caribbean: At World's End: Blu-ray
Pirates of the Caribbean: Dead Man's Chest DVD
Pirates of the Caribbean: Dead Man's Chest DVD
Pocahontas 10th Anniversary Edition DVD
Ponyo DVD:MR
Race To Witch Mountain DVD
Ratatouille Blu-ray
Return To Oz DVD
Space Buddies DVD
Tarzan Special Edition DVD
The Cat From Outer Space DVD
The Chronicles Of Narnia: Prince Caspian DVD
The Great Mouse Detective: Mystery In The Mist Edition DVD
The Jungle Book 40th Anniversary Platinum Edition DVD
The Little Mermaid II: Return To The Sea Special Edition DVD
The Little Mermaid Special Edition DVD
The Little Mermaid: Ariel's Beginning DVD
The Many Adventures of Winnie the Pooh: The Friendship Edition DVD
The Parent Trap Special Double Trouble Edition (1998) DVD
The Princess And The Frog Blu-ray
The Search For Santa Paws DVD
The Secret of the Magic Gourd DVD
The Sword In The Stone: 45th Anniversary Special Edition DVD
Tinker Bell And The Great Fairy Rescue DVD
Toy Story 2 Special Edition Blu-ray
Toy Story 3 Blu-ray
Toy Story Special Edition Blu-ray
Tron 20th Anniversary Collector's Edition DVD
Underdog DVD
WALL-E Blu-ray
Winnie-The-Pooh Seasons Of Giving 10th Anniversary Edition DVD


----------



## pearl-g

**NEW CODES TO TRADE!!!!**

Hey Guys, what i have is below, LETS TRADE!

email me for quicker response
Danhough83@yahoo.com

What i have to Trade,
CARS,
Car Toons: Mater's Tall Tales DVD
Space Buddies DVD
Hannah Montana: Life's What You Make It DVD
(4) SANTA PAWS,
ALICE IN WONDERLAND DVD,
PIRATES OF THE CARIBBEAN 2 & 3 DVD,
HSM3,
Tinker Bell And The Great Fairy Rescue,
National Treasure 2 DVD
Escape to Witch Mountain (OLD Version) DVD
The Secret of the Magic Gourd DVD
Winnie-The-Pooh Seasons Of Giving 10th Anniversary Edition DVD

What i already have :

101 Dalmatians II: Patch's London Adventure Special Edition DVD
A bug's life 2-Disc Collector's Edition DVD
A Christmas Carol Blu-ray
Alice In Wonderland Blu-ray
Alice In Wonderland DVD
Beauty And The Beast Diamond Edition Blu-ray 
Bedknobs And Broomsticks Enchanted Musical Edition DVD
Bedtime Stories Blu-ray
Beverly Hills Chihuahua Blu-ray
Bolt Blu-ray
Bridge to Terabithia DVD
Camp Rock: Rock Star Edition DVD
Car Toons: Mater's Tall Tales DVD
Cars DVD
Cinderella II: Dreams Come True Special Edition
Disney Mickey Mouse Clubhouse: Mickey Saves Santa
Escape To Witch Mountain Special Edition DVD
Fantasia & Fantasia 2000 2-Movie Collection Special Edition DVD
Handy Manny: Big Race DVD
Handy Manny: Manny's Green Team DVD
Hannah Montana: Life's What You Make It DVD
Hannah Montana: Livin' The Rock Star Life DVD:MR
Hannah Montana: Pop Star Profile Volume 2 DVD
High School Musical 3: Senior Year DVD
James And The Giant Peach Special Edition DVD
Lilo & Stitch 2: Stitch Has A Glitch DVD
Meet The Robinsons DVD
Monsters Inc. Collector's Edition DVD
Mulan Special Edition DVD
My Friends Tigger & Pooh: Tigger, Pooh and a Musical Too DVD
Old Dogs DVD
Oliver & Company: 20th Anniversary Special Edition DVD
Pete's Dragon High-Flying Edition DVD
Pinocchio: 70th Anniversary Platinum Edition DVD
Pirates of the Caribbean 1 or 2 Blu-ray Disc Edition
Pirates of the Caribbean: At World's End DVD
Pirates of the Caribbean: At World's End: Blu-ray
Pirates of the Caribbean: Dead Man's Chest DVD
Pirates of the Caribbean: Dead Man's Chest DVD
Pocahontas 10th Anniversary Edition DVD
Ponyo DVD:MR
Race To Witch Mountain DVD
Ratatouille Blu-ray
Return To Oz DVD
Space Buddies DVD
Tarzan Special Edition DVD
The Cat From Outer Space DVD
The Chronicles Of Narnia: Prince Caspian DVD
The Great Mouse Detective: Mystery In The Mist Edition DVD
The Jungle Book 40th Anniversary Platinum Edition DVD
The Little Mermaid II: Return To The Sea Special Edition DVD
The Little Mermaid Special Edition DVD
The Little Mermaid: Ariel's Beginning DVD
The Many Adventures of Winnie the Pooh: The Friendship Edition DVD
The Parent Trap Special Double Trouble Edition (1998) DVD
The Princess And The Frog Blu-ray
The Search For Santa Paws DVD
The Secret of the Magic Gourd DVD
The Sword In The Stone: 45th Anniversary Special Edition DVD
Tinker Bell And The Great Fairy Rescue DVD
Toy Story 2 Special Edition Blu-ray
Toy Story 3 Blu-ray
Toy Story Special Edition Blu-ray
Tron 20th Anniversary Collector's Edition DVD
Underdog DVD
WALL-E Blu-ray
Winnie-The-Pooh Seasons Of Giving 10th Anniversary Edition DVD
Wizards of Waverly Place: Supernaturally Stylin' DVD


----------



## pearl-g

i need 1300 more points  NEED MORE TRADERS LOL


----------



## matthewsgirl

I have:

Bedtime Stories - 100 points


----------



## pearl-g

I'll trade!!! Email me danhough83@yahoo.com


----------



## matthewsgirl

I e-mailed you


----------



## cardier

5 points
Enter Code: dec2514


----------



## pearl-g

i need 5 more trades


----------



## Mom2Ben02

I have an extra Blu-ray "Meet The Robinsons" code - I am looking for one of the following:

Mickey Mouse Clubhouse: Mickeys Adventures in Wonderland
Little Einsteins: Fire Truck Blast Off
Mickey Mouse Clubhouse: Mickeys Choo Choo
Handy Manny: Mannys Motorcycle Adventure
My Friends Tigger & Pooh: Super Duper Super Sleuths
Handy Manny: Big Construction Job
Mickey Mouse Clubhouse: Minnie's Masquerade
Mickey Mouse Clubhouse: Mickey's Numbers Roundup

I want the Mickey Mote  Would also consider a trade for another blu-ray.


----------



## spring25960

great~
i got much info from this post```


----------



## matthewsgirl

I have:

Bedtime Stories - 100 points


----------



## leshunlenese

let me know if you want to trade i have the  sorcerer's apprentice and beauty and the beast blu ray for 125


----------



## HottyToddy10

I have Beauty and the Beast Blu-ray for trade if anyone would like to!


----------



## cardier

new  free cods

 50 points Enter Code: COOL

 50 points Enter Code: D11M20R01NY


HAPPY NEW YEAR


----------



## cardier

25 point code  : chihuahua


----------



## Cleveland Hercules

I have a toy story 3 DVD code to trade, let me know.


----------



## aiterry

I've got the same.  Sorry.


----------



## cardier

I have


Prince Caspian
Wall-E
BH CHIHAUHUA
Game Plan

PM me
To trade


----------



## Cleveland Hercules

I sent you a PM


----------



## cardier

Cleveland Hercules said:


> I sent you a PM



GREAT TRADE


----------



## rjfrank07

Hi, I have The Sword and the Stone and Mary Poppins 45th anniversary codes to trade. Thanks!


----------



## cardier

rjfrank07 said:


> Hi, I have The Sword and the Stone and Mary Poppins 45th anniversary codes to trade. Thanks!



I have


Prince Caspian
Wall-E
BH CHIHAUHUA
Game Plan

PM me
To trade


----------



## ksantilli

sorry I couldn't figure out how to delete this post.  Anyone care to explain it to me?  Sorry, I'm still learning!


----------



## hoffmann2828

ksantilli said:


> I have BH Chihuahua 2 to trade.



I would love this one!

I have:
Toy Story 3 (regular DVD)
Prince of Persia: Sands of Time (regular DVD)
Alice in Wonderland (Johnny Depp Version - regular DVD)
Sorcerer's Apprentice (regular DVD)
A Christmas Carol (regular DVD)

Please let me know if you want to trade!
Jenny


----------



## hoffmann2828

Want some fast trades!!!

Have:
Toy Story 3 (Blu-Ray)
Toy Story 3 (regular DVD)
Prince of Persia: Sands of Time (regular DVD)
Alice in Wonderland (Johnny Depp Version - regular DVD)
Sorcerer's Apprentice (regular DVD)
A Christmas Carol (regular DVD)


Need many codes, here are just a few of the recent ones I need:
Beverly Hills Chihuahua 2 - regular and blu-ray
A Christmas Carol - Blu-ray or 3D Blu-ray only
A Muppets Christmas: Letters to Santa
Alice in Wonderland DVD only (animated version)
Any CD codes
Any movie tickets


----------



## andi_b_2005

I just found an extra copy that I bought of 101 Dalmatians 2: Patches London adventure. It was unopened and has a movie rewards code. I must have forgotten I already had a copy when I bought this and used the other code. Does anyone know if this one would still work? I didn't see it on the list of eligible titles, but it was never used. If it could still be used I would be happy to trade it for another code.


----------



## cardier

andi_b_2005 said:


> I just found an extra copy that I bought of 101 Dalmatians 2: Patches London adventure. It was unopened and has a movie rewards code. I must have forgotten I already had a copy when I bought this and used the other code. Does anyone know if this one would still work? I didn't see it on the list of eligible titles, but it was never used. If it could still be used I would be happy to trade it for another code.



hi i will trade for one 
Prince Caspian
Wall-E
BH CHIHAUHUA
Game Plan


----------



## jlaking

I have one 'The Sword in the Stone' code to trade.

PM me if interested.

Trade was made, thanks cardier.


----------



## cardier

jlaking said:


> I have one 'The Sword in the Stone' code to trade.
> 
> PM me if interested.



I have


Prince Caspian
Wall-E
BH CHIHAUHUA
Game Plan


To trade


----------



## mjhd

I have 101 Dalmations DVD (Plat edition I think) to trade.  Looking for other DMR codes


----------



## jayvan

interested in other dmr codes....


----------



## cardier

jlaking said:


> I have one 'The Sword in the Stone' code to trade.
> 
> PM me if interested.



GREAT TRADE 

THANK YOU


----------



## cardier

mjhd said:


> I have 101 Dalmations DVD (Plat edition I think) to trade.  Looking for other DMR codes



I have one of these to trade for it
Prince Caspian
Wall-E
BH CHIHAUHUA
Game Plan


----------



## hoffmann2828

hoffmann2828 said:


> I have:
> Toy Story 3 (regular DVD)
> Prince of Persia: Sands of Time (regular DVD)
> Alice in Wonderland (Johnny Depp Version - regular DVD)
> Sorcerer's Apprentice (regular DVD)
> A Christmas Carol (regular DVD)
> 
> Please let me know if you want to trade!
> Jenny



Still have!!
Looking for BH Chihuahua 2 and Bambi


----------



## colt45

i will trade u cars  for prince of persia


----------



## jipster

I need codes for:

UP - Blu-Ray
Princess and the Frog - Blu-ray
Monsters Inc. - Blu-ray

I have many many other codes to trade.


----------



## colt45

i need game plan,  secretariat, tron, and tangled. i dont need anything except just the ones i listed.                                                                                                                                  thanks


----------



## colt45

oh yah i will trade cars, pirates 1 and 2, peter pan, and more. email me                                                                                                                                 thanks


----------



## colt45

i will trade u 8 disney movie reward codes foe all of the ones u listed


----------



## rjfrank07

How do you send a PM? I have reward codes to trade, but need to know how it works. Thanks!


----------



## Pyro Stick

jipster said:


> I need codes for:
> 
> UP - Blu-Ray
> Princess and the Frog - Blu-ray
> Monsters Inc. - Blu-ray
> 
> I have many many other codes to trade.



Ive got a princess and the frog blu ray double play code for trade. Tried sending you a PM but i need 10 posts first. What do you have of equal value to trade?


----------



## HottyToddy10

I have Princess & the Frog (I believe DVD), Beauty and the Beast (Blu Ray), and Bambi (Blu Ray) for trade.

PM me any offers.


----------



## cardier

colt45 said:


> i need game plan,  secretariat, tron, and tangled. i dont need anything except just the ones i listed.                                                                                                                                  thanks



hi i will tread for 
GAME PLAN
and
PRINCE OF PERSIA

WHAT DO YOU HAVE


----------



## matthewsgirl

I have:

Bedtime Stories - 100 points


----------



## SOwhatDOweDOnow

i have bridge to teribithia, suite life with zack and codey. 

PM me with what you have to trade


----------



## drlex95

I have Toy Story 3 DVD code for trade.


----------



## jlaking

I have an Up DVD code for trade.


Trade was made 03-26-2011, thanks HottyToddy10.


----------



## HottyToddy10

Codes I Have To Trade:

Tangled (DVD)
Princess and the Frog (DVD)
Beauty and the Beast (Blu Ray)


----------



## Just.A.Friend

Codes I need to trade: 
-Alice in Wonderland: Un-anniversary Edition DVD 
-Bolt (1-disc) DVD 
-Hercules DVD 
-Meet the Robinsons DVD

Please PM me!!


----------



## piday

HottyToddy10 said:


> I have Princess & the Frog (I believe DVD), Beauty and the Beast (Blu Ray), and Bambi (Blu Ray) for trade.
> 
> PM me any offers.



Do you still have the Bambi (Blu Ray) for trade? I have a Toy Story 2 DVD code and My Coke Rewards codes. If you would like to trade please reply. Thanks!


----------



## cardier

SOwhatDOweDOnow said:


> i have bridge to teribithia, suite life with zack and codey.
> 
> PM me with what you have to trade



hi i will trade for your 2 codes
I have
Prince Caspian
Wall-E
BH CHIHAUHUA
Game Plan


----------



## cardier

1.)http://disney.go.com/cars/?cmp=dmov_dpic_car_url_agents#/sweepstakes

2.) Enter the sweepstakes here  Click enter Sweepstakes

3.) Where it ask for Special Agent Number enter Agent506

4.) Click Create Special Agent Name

5.) You will see your code to Redeem for 50 Points


----------



## cardier

SOwhatDOweDOnow said:


> i have bridge to teribithia, suite life with zack and codey.
> 
> PM me with what you have to trade



i have PM you about a trade


----------



## 1osfan

I have a Cars DVD code if anyone is interested.


----------



## D23Ry

I have tangled bluray code. Would trade for one bluray code or two regular dvd codes...let me know! PM me


----------



## piday

$5 off Tron Legacy combo pack. The movie comes out Tuesday.


----------



## piday

Also 50 bonus points when taking the Cars2 sweepstakes.


----------



## piday

I have quite a bit of Mycokerewards codes. I would be willing to trade 40 points for a Disney code. Please PM me if you want to trade or make another offer. Thanks!


----------



## I have/need codes

Hello all,
I have a BUNCH of extra codes for trade....I am willing to trade codes that are worth more for codes that are worth less.. (IE 100 points for 75 points)

Codes I have for trade:
Alice in wonderland live action DVD
Bridge to terebithia DVD
Cars DVD
Pirates of the Caribbean: Dead Man's Chest OR At worlds end DVD
Bambi BLU
Beverly hills chiwawa  2 DVD
Beauty and the beast BLU
FANTASIA BLU
Naussica BLU
101 dalmatians animated
Pinnochio DVD
Prince of Persia DVD
Secretariat DVD or BLU
Tangled BLU or DVD
Toy story 3 
BOLT DVD
Ratatouille DVD
WALL E
A Christmas Carol DVD

Codes I NEED:
ANY DISNEY 2-Movie Collection DVD sets (tom n huck/Huck finn, Homeward Bound 1& 2 etc)
ANY Baby Einstein
Bugs life BLU RAY
Bedknobs And Broomsticks 
Bedtime Stories Blu-ray OR DVD
Brave Little Toaster Goes To Mars DVD
Brave Little Toaster DVD
Brother Bear 1 or 2 DVD
ANY Handy Manny DVD
Johnny Kapahala: Back On Board DVD
Lilo & Stitch: Big Wave Edition DVD
Rolie Polie Olie Say BOO! DVD
The Black Cauldron DVD
ANY Bunnytown DVD
Camp Rock 2 Blu-ray OR DVD
Camp Rock Blu-ray OR DVD
Candleshoe DVD
Car Toons: Mater's Tall Tales Blu-ray 
Castle In The Sky Special Edition DVD
Chicken Little Blu-ray OR DVD
College Road Trip Blu-ray OR DVD
The Cheetah Girls 1 or 2 or One World DVD
Mickey Saves Santa DVD
ANY Disney Movie Club exclusives DVD
ANY Wizards Of Waverly Place DVD
ANY My Friends Tigger & Pooh DVD
ANY Little Einsteins DVD
Disney Princess Enchanted Tales DVD
Disneynature: Crimson Wing, Earth, OR oceans Blu-ray OR DVD
DuckTales  ANY
Dumbo DVD
Eight Below Blu-ray or DVD
Schoolhouse Rock! ANY
The Emperor's New Groove: The New Groove Edition DVD
The Fox & The Hound 1 or 2 DVD
Fun And Fancy Free DVD
The Great Mouse Detective DVD
The Greatest Game Ever Played Blu-ray or DVD
ANY Halloweentown DVD
HOLES DVD
ANY Hannah Montana DVD or BLU
Heavyweights DVD
ANY Herbie DVD or blu
ANY Higglytown heroes DVD
ANY High School Musical  BLU RAY
Home on the Range DVD
Howl's Moving Castle DVD
The Hunchback of Notre Dame DVD
ANY Imagination Movers DVD
Ice Princess DVD
Invincible Blu-ray
Incredibles DVD OR BLU
ANY JONAS Brothers DVD
Johnny and The Sprites DVD
Jump In DVD
ANY Pocahontas DVD
Jungle 2 Jungle DVD
A Knight In Camelot DVD
ANY Kim Possible DVD
Kiki's Delivery Service Special Edition DVD
Kronk's New Groove DVD
ANY Muppet title or seasons DVD
ANY Disney Animation Collection DVD (Three Little Pigs/ Mickey and the beanstalk Etc)
Like Stars On Earth DVD
Lt. Robinson Crusoe USN DVD
Atlantis Milo's Return DVD
Atlantis DVD
Mater's Tall Tales Blu-ray 
Make Mine Music DVD
Meet The Robinsons DVD or BLU
Melody Time DVD
Miracle Blu-ray or DVD
Monsters Inc. Blu-ray
Morning Light Blu-ray or DVD
Mr. Toad's Wild Ride DVD
ANY Mulan
My Neighbors The Yamadas DVD
The Great Mouse Detective DVD
Cory In The House: Newt & Improved Edition DVD
Napoleon & Samantha DVD
Newsies Collector's Edition DVD
The Nightmare Before Christmas Blu-ray
Old Dogs Blu-ray or DVD
One Magic Christmas DVD
The Other Side Of Heaven DVD
The Computer Wore Tennis Shoes DVD
POLLY or Polly: Comin' Home! DVD
Phineas & Ferb ANY
Pixar Short Films Collection Volume 1: Blu-ray
Pollyanna Vault Disney Collection DVD
Ponyo Blu-ray OR DVD
Porco Rosso DVD OR BLU
Winnie the POOH ANY
Princess Protection Program DVD
The Pacifier DVD
The Parent Trap Special Double Trouble Edition (1998) DVD
Race To Witch Mountain Blu-ray
Ratatouille Blu-ray
Remember The Titans Blu-ray OR DVD
Read It And Weep: Zapped Edition DVD
Return To Oz DVD
Roving Mars Blu-ray or DVD
ANY That's So Raven:
The Rescuers Down Under DVD
The Rescuers  DVD
The Rookie Blu-ray or DVD
So Dear To My Heart DVD
Saludos Amigos Three Caballeros 2 Movie Collection DVD
ANY Schoolhouse Rock!
Sky High Blu-ray or DVD
Smart House DVD
Snow Dogs DVD
Son Of Flubber DVD
Sonny With A Chance Volume 1 DVD
Space Buddies Blu-ray
Starstruck: Got To Believe Edition DVD
Spirited Away DVD
ANY Suite Life
Summer Magic DVD
The Absent Minded Professor & Son Of Flubber 2-Pack DVD
Swiss Family Robinson Vault Disney Collection DVD
ANY The Santa Clause 1 2 or 3 BLU or DVD
The Secret of the Magic Gourd DVD
ANY The Shaggy Dog BLU or  DVD
Dinosaurs - The Complete Third & Fourth Seasons DVD OR ANY
Disney Movie Club ANY!!!!!!
Mickey, Donald, Goofy: The Three Musketeers DVD
My Neighbor Totoro: Special Edition DVD
ANY TaleSpin  
Tangled 3-D Blu-ray
Tall Tales: The Unbelievable Adventure DVD
Tarzan II DVD
That Darn Cat! (1997) DVD
The Adventures Of Bullwhip Griffin DVD
The Apple Dumpling Gang Rides Again DVD
The Apple Dumpling Gang  DVD
The Aristocats Special Edition DVD
The Barefoot Executive DVD
The Boys: The Sherman Brothers' Story DVD
The Cat From Outer Space DVD
The Cat Returns DVD
The Chronicles of Narnia: The Lion, The Witch and the Wardrobe 2-Disc Set DVD
The Game Plan Blu-ray
The Happiest Millionaire DVD
The Lizzie McGuire Movie DVD
The Last Flight Of Noah's Ark DVD
The Pacifier DVD
The Rocketeer DVD
The Watcher In The Woods DVD
The Ugly Dachshund DVD
THE WILD BLU AND DVD
Those Calloways DVD
Three Wise Men DVD
Tinker Bell And The Great Fairy Rescue Blu-ray Combo Pack
Treasure of Matecumbe DVD
Tron 20th Anniversary Collector's Edition DVD
ANY Twitches 
ANY Walt Disney's Timeless Tales Volumes DVD
Underdog Blu-ray or DVD
Valiant DVD
Waking Sleeping Beauty DVD
Walt & El Grupo
Walt: The Man Behind The Myth DVD
Where The Toys Come From DVD
Whisper Of The Heart DVD
White Fang DVD
Wish Gone Amiss DVD
ANY Wizards of Waverly Place DVD
ANY Winnie The Pooh DVD
My Neighbors The Yamadas DVD
Yellowstone Cubs DVD
20,000 Leagues Under The Sea DVD
ANY Zorro

I hope we can all help each other...


----------



## I have/need codes

Do you still have bedtime storries?? Check my post for a possable trade?


----------



## D23Ry

cardier said:


> 1.)http://disney.go.com/cars/?cmp=dmov_dpic_car_url_agents#/sweepstakes
> 
> 2.) Enter the sweepstakes here  Click enter Sweepstakes
> 
> 3.) Where it ask for Special Agent Number enter Agent506
> 
> 4.) Click Create Special Agent Name
> 
> 5.) You will see your code to Redeem for 50 Points



nice, thanks


----------



## I have/need codes

I am also looking for ANY TRON BLU, BLU 3D, OR DVD codes???


----------



## cardier

Hello,
I PM'd you with the 4 agreed upon codes on Thursday, and I have not heard back from you since. I believe that I still need 3 codes. Did you get my PM?

Thanks,
Cardier



I have/need codes said:


> I am also looking for ANY TRON BLU, BLU 3D, OR DVD codes???


----------



## mac4daddy

Hi guys - how does this work?  I just loaded my new Tangled digital disc into my Mac. I had to use the Magic Code. Does that mean it's now worthless? what else can I do with it?

I want to download my other Digital Copies onto my Mac as well, but have not been very good in keeping the inserts so  I lost the codes. I need:

Princess and the Frog
Toy Story 1, 2, 3

Please advise...


----------



## SOnotLayuh

I just got an extra Tarzan: Special Edition DVD code ><!!!


----------



## mrshart

I have:
High School Musical 2 Extended Edition Blu-Ray code for trade.

I could use anything EXCEPT the following:
Toy Story 1,2,3 Blu-Ray
Cars DVD
Incredibles DVD
Meet the Robinsons Blu-Ray
Bambi Blu-Ray
Narnia: Prince Caspian DVD
High School Musicals
Enchanged DVD
Baby Einstein DVDs
Have a Laugh with Mickey Vol 2 DVD
Jonas Vol. 1 DVD
Mickey Mouse Clubhouse DVDs
Up Blu-Ray
Princess and the Frog Blu-Ray
Handy Manny: Fixing it Right DVD
Cheetah Girls DVD

Thanks!


----------



## piday

Get 50 bonus points when you enter M1D17DCYEHGU  before a Disney code.


----------



## bedepp

I have an extra Tangled DVD code for trade.... I can use most anything so please let me know what u have to offer, thx!


----------



## All Things Simba

Could someone give me a code for a newly purchased Pirates Blue Ray?  I would really like to use it for the free movie pass.

Thank you!


----------



## piday

I have a Toy Story 3 Kellogg code. Please PM me if you are interested and want to make an offer. Thanks!

*GONE*


----------



## juliegrednuk

I have a ton of codes, if anyone is interested.  I'd love to trade!


----------



## jlaking

I have a Cars DVD code available for trade.

Trade made successfully on June 27th with piday.


----------



## piday

I have a code from sharpay's fabulous adventure and was wondering if there is a way to get the points but still trade the code for the clutch bag. If not please PM me to trade


----------



## piday

Does any one have a $20 Edo cash card? I am willing to trade for my disney codes. PM if interested. Thanks!


----------



## piday

I have a code from Sharpay's fabulous adventure. I have no use for the clutch bag so I have not used the codes. I would like to trade for 3 Disney codes. I am open to other offers. Please PM me if interested. Thanks!


----------



## marandr

.


----------



## DaddyLove4eva

I will trade the code for sharpays fabulous adventure for my toy story 3 code


----------



## DaddyLove4eva

I would like you highschool musical I have beverly Hills Chihuahua


----------



## piday

I have Ariel's beginning and toy story 3 for trade. Please PM. Thanks!


----------



## piday

I have:
school house rock  DVD
bambi Blu ray
toy story 3 DVD
alice in wonder land DVD
Bugs life DVD
monsters inc DVD

Please PM me if you want to trade. Thanks!


----------



## DaddyLove4eva

I would like your school house rock, alice in wonderland, Monsters Inc, and bugs life. And I have  Beauty and the beast diamond edition,Snow white diamond edition blu ray combo pack,Little mermaid Special edition dvd , and Bridge to terebithia


----------



## DaddyLove4eva

I have plenty of codes please PM me for trading!


----------



## piday

DaddyLove4eva said:


> I would like your school house rock, alice in wonderland, Monsters Inc, and bugs life. And I have  Beauty and the beast diamond edition,Snow white diamond edition blu ray combo pack,Little mermaid Special edition dvd , and Bridge to terebithia



I PM'd you


----------



## DaddyLove4eva

I love ariels beginning


----------



## DaddyLove4eva

I have a 10 dollar build a bear gift card pm me for trading


----------



## DaddyLove4eva

I have the code for beauty and the beast and Toy story 3. Need to trade them!


----------



## DaddyLove4eva

Does


----------



## DaddyLove4eva

woops clicked send to quick


----------



## DaddyLove4eva

Does anyone have any codes they would like to trade


----------



## HELLOHOWAREYOU

DaddyLove4eva said:


> Does anyone have any codes they would like to trade



I have a Toy Story 3 code that I would like to trade for a choice of them! PLEASE TELL ME QUICK!


----------



## HELLOHOWAREYOU

daddylove4eva said:


> does



codesof trade toy story 3


----------



## DaddyLove4eva

I actually have toy story 3 do you have any other codes


----------



## drlex95

I am wiling to trade, but I already have used lots of codes.


----------



## DaddyLove4eva

Have you used toy story 3?


----------



## jhimelrick

I have two codes to trade:

Pinocchio Platinum Edition DVD

Tinker Bell DVD (1st movie)

Let me know what you got and let's make a deal!


----------



## Packerbackers

I don't think I can PM you, but I'd like the Tinkerbell code.  I have Little Mermaid: Aerial's Beginning, Hannah Montana 3D, & Narnia: Prince Caspian, all on DVD.


----------



## Packerbackers

I have Hannah 3D, Prince Caspian and Little Mermaid: Aerial's Beginning DVD codes.  I need:

Any Tinkerbell DVD code
Bolt DVD
Ponyo DVD
Alice (animated) DVD


----------



## QueenDoOver

Not sure if this is allowed, but I have two extra ticket stubs from Winnie the Pooh from opening weekend, worth 100 points I think.

Anyone want to trade for those?

I don't have a lot of movies, so let me know what you have.
Thanks


----------



## jayvan

Beverly Hills Chihuahua 
I have this code for your tickets....if still available?


----------



## jayvan

QueenDoOver said:


> Not sure if this is allowed, but I have two extra ticket stubs from Winnie the Pooh from opening weekend, worth 100 points I think.
> 
> Anyone want to trade for those?
> 
> I don't have a lot of movies, so let me know what you have.
> Thanks





I have Beverly Hills Chihuahua 100 pt code...would love to trade...


----------



## Dyllan

I have quite a few of the 50 point codes from the Cars 2 Sweepstakes.

Initially, you could use as many of these as you wanted on one account.  They since fixed that, so I'm left with a lot of 50 point codes I can't use.  If anyone needs them, I'm looking to trade.

-Dyllan


----------



## DaddyLove4eva

I have toy Story 3 for trade and I need another code message me if you want to trade


----------



## disneymovierewards

All u disney movie reward code traders if u are looking at trading codes watch this video on youtube.     trading disneymoviereward codes
     thank u


----------



## disneymovierewards

hey i would like to trade you i am trading a cars dvd movie code if u want it let me know


----------



## Hendrick

disneymovierewards said:


> hey i would like to trade you i am trading a cars dvd movie code if u want it let me know



hey, send me an email via tomdomanon(at)gmail(dot)com


Also, I have a question, are you able to redeem the both DVD of cars2 and the bluray or just one? Thanks


----------



## jlaking

I have a 'Ratatouille' DVD, 'Space Buddies' DVD and 'Snow White' Blu-Ray codes available for trade(s), just PM me if interested.


----------



## Hendrick

jlaking said:


> I have a 'Ratatouille' DVD, 'Space Buddies' DVD and 'Snow White' Blu-Ray codes available for trade(s), just PM me if interested.


I can't pm as my post count is too low, but send me an via tomdomanon(at)gmail(dot)com

thanks


----------



## Hendrick

enter "d23" for 25 pts


----------



## jlaking

I have a 'Ratatouille' DVD, 'Space Buddies' DVD, 'Escape to Witch Mountain' DVD and 'Snow White' Blu-Ray codes available for trade(s), just PM me if interested.


----------



## piday

trading My coke rewards points for disney codes. Please pm me if interested


----------



## Hendrick

I have an enchanted dvd dmr code for trade, pls pm if interested


----------



## Hendrick

hi, would anybody like to trade for a Lion King Diamond Edition 3D dmr code with digital copy? Please pm if interested...


----------



## norlando

I have the Lion King Diamond edition code as well as POTC: Stranger tides. Will trade for equal value! Thanks


----------



## cloud_weaver

Hi all!  I have an extra code from a DVD of Pirates of the Carribbean: Dead Man's Chest to trade.  I already have the following:

Beauty And The Beast Diamond Edition Blu-ray
Bolt Blu-ray
The Chronicles Of Narnia: Prince Caspian Blu-ray
The Chronicles Of Narnia: Prince Caspian DVD
The Game Plan Blu-ray
Gnomeo & Juliet 3D Blu-ray 
The Lion King Diamond Edition Blu-ray Combo Pack
The Little Mermaid Special Edition DVD
Old Dogs DVD
Pirates of the Caribbean: At World's End DVD
Pirates of the Caribbean: Dead Man's Chest::Multi-page Booklet
Prince of Persia: Sands of Time DVD
Ratatouille DVD
The Search For Santa Paws DVD
Tangled 3-D Blu-ray
Tinker Bell DVD
Toy Story 3 Blu-ray
Toy Story 3 DVD
TRON: Legacy 3D/TRON Original Classic 5 Disc Set Blu-ray
Winnie The Pooh 2011 DVD

PLMK if you'd like to trade!


----------



## norlando

Quick question that occured to me...can reward codes be used more than once? I assumed they could but now I'm second guessing myself...Answers?


----------



## Hendrick

I have a 3D lion king dmr code worth 200points, plus digital copy of the movie. I'm looking for 500points, please pm if interested...


----------



## cardier

cloud_weaver said:


> Hi all!  I have an extra code from a DVD of Pirates of the Carribbean: Dead Man's Chest to trade.  I already have the following:
> 
> Beauty And The Beast Diamond Edition Blu-ray
> Bolt Blu-ray
> The Chronicles Of Narnia: Prince Caspian Blu-ray
> The Chronicles Of Narnia: Prince Caspian DVD
> The Game Plan Blu-ray
> Gnomeo & Juliet 3D Blu-ray
> The Lion King Diamond Edition Blu-ray Combo Pack
> The Little Mermaid Special Edition DVD
> Old Dogs DVD
> Pirates of the Caribbean: At World's End DVD
> Pirates of the Caribbean: Dead Man's Chest::Multi-page Booklet
> Prince of Persia: Sands of Time DVD
> Ratatouille DVD
> The Search For Santa Paws DVD
> Tangled 3-D Blu-ray
> Tinker Bell DVD
> Toy Story 3 Blu-ray
> Toy Story 3 DVD
> TRON: Legacy 3D/TRON Original Classic 5 Disc Set Blu-ray
> Winnie The Pooh 2011 DVD
> 
> PLMK if you'd like to trade!



HI I have WALLE OR CHIHAAHUA  PM ME FOR A TRADE


----------



## cardier

norlando said:


> Quick question that occured to me...can reward codes be used more than once? I assumed they could but now I'm second guessing myself...Answers?



hi no codes can only be used once.


----------



## cardier

I have
Prince Caspian
Wall-E
BH CHIHAUHUA
Game Plan   
to trade

PM ME


----------



## drlex95

I would like to trade for a Blu-ray.  I do not any of the newest ones out except for Cars 2


----------



## PrincessMama605

I have a High School Musical DVD code with the digital copy to trade, if anyone is interested pm me.


----------



## kimgg

I have never traded codes.  

OK, if I bought two of the same movie, and entered the first code, and then tried to enter the second,but it would not accept it b/c I had already entered that movie, can I trade w/ someone the second unused code? 

If so I have Fantasia combo pack 250 points to trade for equal movie points.  Just PM me.  

Thanks!


----------



## drlex95

You should be ok to trade.  I only have one blu-ray 125 for Cars 2, so i don't have enough for you.


----------



## drlex95

I will trade.  I have a lot of them already, but will look it up if you are interested.  Just PM me.


----------



## Hendrick

would anyone like to trade dmr codes for muppets ticket stubs (redeem for the equivalent dmr pts)? PM me if interested, thanks


----------



## wadepliskin

I have 3 codes I need to trade for codes I don't have please if anyone wants/needs them.

Bolt DVD = 100 points
Prince Caspian DVD = 100 points
Pirates 4 BR Combo = 125 points

Let me know what you have to trade & I'll see if i need it.

Thanks,

Corey


----------



## Uriarte69

I have UP and National Treasures Book of Secrets.  Double points until 12pm EST


----------



## FireflyJar

deleted


----------



## disney*mom*82

Im needing one either the Fox and the hound, Beauty and the beast or Bambi or alice in wonderland and I can trade ticket stubs from either the muppets, Beauty and the Beast 3d or Mickeys Christmas carol with Small One. 

I need this quick though, within 1.5 hours, I know Im asking alot, just realised I didnt have the code needed for the movie ticket and we are going to the 2:30 showing. 

Thanks!


----------



## ocalla

I have a Pirate's of the Caribbean 4 Movie code to give away to the first person who PM's me.

Hope this can help someone out.

Have a Great Disney Day!!!


----------



## jlaking

I have 'Snow White' Blu-Ray, 'Peter Pan' DVD and 'Enchanted' DVD codes available for trade, just PM me if interested.


----------



## lovelylambs

Hey jlaking!  I have a Toy Story 3 code if you are willing to trade. I am new though so I cannot PM you.


----------



## lovelylambs

jlaking said:


> I have 'Snow White' Blu-Ray, 'Peter Pan' DVD and 'Enchanted' DVD codes available for trade, just PM me if interested.


Hey jlaking!  I have a Toy Story 3 code if you want to trade!  Please PM me, I am new and don't have enough posts to PM anyone.


----------



## drlex95

I have a Tangled DVD for trade.  You will have to PM me what you have, because I have used a lot of codes.


----------



## runrussellrun

I have Lion King, Cars 2, and Winnie the Pooh all 100 each.
PM me if interested in trading!


----------



## rajaesco

I have an extra code of The Game Plan.


----------



## MickeyMaz

I just entered the code for Little Mermaid and saw the DMR is offering a deal if you enter another movie today.  I can then get Dinosaur for free.  Can anyone help with a second code?


----------



## Kelfire

I just joined and have several duplicates. I will trade for anything I don't have. So far I have doubles of Hercules and Disney/Pixar's short films and both are worth 100 points. Since I can only enter ten codes a day I haven't found all of my duplicates but I think I have Cars too. Can anyone swap with me? I get emails straight to my phone so if you want you can just email me at 

x3ph4
at
yahoo
dot
com
I had to enter it this way because I don't have enough posts - please no spam. 

I have:
The Bridge to Terabithia
Peter Pan
Oliver and Company
Bolt 
Sword in the Stone
Dinosaur
Robin Hood
Junge Book
Little Mermaid
Beauty and the Beast 
Alice in Wonderland
Aristocats
Pixar's short films 1
The Game Plan
Hercules
The Muppets
The Muppets Movie: 50th anniversary
Rocketman
James and the Giant Peach
Beverly Hills Chihuahua
Jungle Book
Sleeping Beauty
Pinocchio
Snow White
The Princess and the Frog
Toy Story 3
The Great Mouse Detective
Narnia Prince of Caspian
Pirates of the Carribean 3

I'm adding to it as much as I can so I could have more later.


----------



## JB2K

I have DMR codes for the following movies I would like to trade:


Hannah Montana:  Keeping it Real (DVD, 75 points)

Jonas Brothers:  The 3D Concert Experience (Blu-ray/DVD combo pack, 125 points)
Will gladly trade with any combination of DMR Codes that will get me 200 points (*I will need the paper slip, and will gladly mail mine to the other trader*).

DMR codes I DO NOT rountinely acquire include those from Baby Einstein, Disney animated shorts, most Disney Channel "pre-teen-themed" shows and the "Fairies" franchise.

If interested, please PM me...


----------



## aprilj313

I have a code for one of the Mickey mouse clubhouse.ill see the exact one when I get home


----------



## drlex95

I have a Tangled DVD for trade. You will have to PM me what you have, because I have used a lot of codes.


----------



## Beehn

1


----------



## kaismommie

I have a few codes that I would like to TRADE, if anyone is interested.  Please PM me.  Thanks!

The movies I have include:  
Santa Claus 3
Game Plan
The Chronicles of Narnia Prince Caspian
Bedtime Stories
Hannah Montana


----------



## Maximus68

kaismommie said:
			
		

> I have a few codes that I would like to TRADE, if anyone is interested.  Please PM me.  Thanks!
> 
> The movies I have include:
> Santa Claus 3
> Game Plan
> The Chronicles of Narnia Prince Caspian
> Bedtime Stories
> Hannah Montana



I don't know how to PM.  Email me
Dvota@me.com
I am ready to trade


----------



## jumpman23j

I have an extra Cinderella II & III trilogy 150 pt. code to trade.  PM me if you would like to trade.  Willing to trade for any blu ray code I don't have already.  May accept a lesser code, just ask.  Thanks!


----------



## kaismommie

Codes I have to trade:

Snow Buddies DVD (100 pts)
Brother Bear DVD (100 pts)
Beauty and the Beast Diamond Edition (100 pts)


----------



## Bertnie20

I have a code for Up Dvd that im looking to trade

i have a bunch of codes and i dont know what others may have so if you need up maybe post what you have??


----------



## EpcotMatt2

I have an extra Ratatouille & Princess & the Frog code. Not sure if they were DVD or Blu Ray. I'm looking for Bolt {DVD or Blue Ray}, Dinosaur {Blu Ray}, Gnomeo & Juliet {Blu Ray}, James & the Giant Peach {Blu Ray}, and Nightmare before Christmas {DVD or Blu Ray}.


----------



## ksantilli

I purchased this, thinking I didn't have it.  My daughter opened it to watch in the car and we already have it!

A Muppet Christmas Carol

Thanks!


----------



## ScubaMichael

Drop me a PM and we can trade 

-Michael



EpcotMatt2 said:


> I have an extra Ratatouille & Princess & the Frog code. Not sure if they were DVD or Blu Ray. I'm looking for Bolt {DVD or Blue Ray}, Dinosaur {Blu Ray}, Gnomeo & Juliet {Blu Ray}, James & the Giant Peach {Blu Ray}, and Nightmare before Christmas {DVD or Blu Ray}.


----------



## Xybot

EDIT: Traded away Wall-E points ...

*******
Hi!

I have a few extra codes I'd like to trade ... I have used a lot of codes already for some of the more main-line titles (Cars / NBC / Lion King / etc.) but I'd like to see what you have.  I'd like to trade for equal points if possible.

POTC 1 or 2 Blu (150 pts)
Ratatouille DVD (100 pts)

total = 250 points

I don't have any of the buddies movies or camp rock or high school musical ... or any of the II or III sequels like Lion King or Cinderella, etc.  This might be a little trial and error ...

Thanks for looking!


----------



## Manda1021

I have the Avengers, Aristocats and Lion King 1 1/2 bluray and Brave dvd.


----------



## Xybot

Manda1021 said:


> I have the Avengers, Aristocats and Lion King 1 1/2 bluray and Brave dvd.



Sending you a pm for trade ...


----------



## ScubaMichael

I have Bolt bluray and Brave to trade....

-Michael


----------



## pinkdiamonds84

I have...

Hannah Montana 3D
Wall-E
Prince Caspian
Bolt
Beverly Hills Chihuahua
High School Musical 3
Bedtime Stories
Old Dogs
Ponyo
Princess and the Frog
Tron Legacy
G-Force
Snow Buddies

I need...

Most blu-rays
Most of the newer movies
Television shows

Just make an offer  pinkdiamonds84@yahoo.com


----------



## pinkdiamonds84

ScubaMichael said:


> I have Bolt bluray and Brave to trade....
> 
> -Michael



I'll take both if you see 2 from my list that you don't have  ^see post above


----------



## halobunny1976

I have 2 Winnie the Pooh Codes, and Finding Nemo to trade, let me know, so happy I found this forum today! Glad to see I;m not the only Disney Head Hunter out there. It was getting kinda lonely!   <-- daughters theme song!


----------



## pinkdiamonds84

halobunny1976 said:


> I have 2 Winnie the Pooh Codes, and Finding Nemo to trade, let me know, so happy I found this forum today! Glad to see I;m not the only Disney Head Hunter out there. It was getting kinda lonely!   <-- daughters theme song!



I'll take both if you need 2 from my list! This is what I have..

Hannah Montana 3D
Wall-E
Prince Caspian
Bolt
Beverly Hills Chihuahua
High School Musical 3
Bedtime Stories
Old Dogs
Ponyo
Princess and the Frog
Tron Legacy
G-Force
Snow Buddies


----------



## halobunny1976

Can't post!! I have one more code!!! So theres 3! Lady and the Tramp II! I would like an order of Wall-e with a large Ponyo, and a side of Bolt, please and Thank you!
Can u give me your email address? it wont let me post mine 


pinkdiamonds84 said:


> I'll take both if you need 2 from my list! This is what I have..
> 
> Hannah Montana 3D
> Wall-E
> Prince Caspian
> Bolt
> Beverly Hills Chihuahua
> High School Musical 3
> Bedtime Stories
> Old Dogs
> Ponyo
> Princess and the Frog
> Tron Legacy
> G-Force
> Snow Buddies


----------



## Wookie2

Hi,

I have 4 USA codes available to trade for UK ones. All are DVD codes and are as follows:

Darkwing Duck Volume 1 worth 75 points.
Talespin Volume 2 worth 125 points.
Johnny Tremain worth 75 points.
Darby O'Gill And The Little People worth 75 points.

 So there's 350 points available to trade for any UK codes if anyone's interested. 

 Thanks 

Codes now gone


----------



## halobunny1976

I have 3 codes, Lady and the Tramp II, Finding Nemo, and a Winnie the Pooh. Can I have your Bolt, Wall-E and Ponyo? Thanks, how do we do the switch? Do u send me your email address?
@pinkdiamonds84


----------



## diehardboy

I have 2 codes and i don't need them.
Who like to have them PM me.
They are from Dinosaurs Season 1&2 and Dinosaurs Season 3&4


----------



## halobunny1976

For some reason I can't PM anyone unless I have at least 10 posts myself. So if you would like to exchange codes. ( I have 3) then let me know, we'll figure it out.


----------



## halobunny1976

If I continue to post (not out of disrespect of course, but to obtain my required 10, will I then be able to PM people?! Lets test the theory!


----------



## halobunny1976

Post number 6!!!! I really do love Disney codes, cuz I wouldn't  be making like a wacko putting up posts!
Hey, gotta do what i gotta do, take the guns leave the canolis!


----------



## pinkdiamonds84

halobunny1976 said:


> I have 3 codes, Lady and the Tramp II, Finding Nemo, and a Winnie the Pooh. Can I have your Bolt, Wall-E and Ponyo? Thanks, how do we do the switch? Do u send me your email address?
> @pinkdiamonds84



I'm sorry, I just now saw this... my email address is pinkdiamonds84 @ yahoo . com (gotta put it all together). I'll take all of yours and I'll send you those 3!


----------



## needtoplan

First time at trading codes.  I have a Camp Rock:  Rock star edition code that I would like to trade.  Looking for Any Tinkerbell fairy codes or Meet the Robinsons to trade- possibly others.  If interested let me know and then I can see if I already have that code.  Thanks!


----------



## Soccer_Mom

I have an extra Peter Pan Diamond Edition Combo Pack (150 points) to trade for equal value.  PM me if interested.  Thank you.


----------



## canadadisney77

Soccer_Mom said:
			
		

> I have an extra Peter Pan Diamond Edition Combo Pack (150 points) to trade for equal value.  PM me if interested.  Thank you.



My first post, really enjoying these boards, I have a ratalouille to trade if anyone is interested!


----------



## canadadisney77

Soccer_Mom said:
			
		

> I have an extra Peter Pan Diamond Edition Combo Pack (150 points) to trade for equal value.  PM me if interested.  Thank you.



Ugh I can't pm without 10 posts or put my email address in


----------



## canadadisney77

I need 10 posts to pm and won't let me put my email address in


----------



## canadadisney77

Looking for Pixar short films code! Will trade for another one


----------



## pinkdiamonds84

Looking for Monsters Inc Blu-ray combo pack..I'll give 2 codes from my list if anybody has it! I am also looking for lots of other things, just make an offer! This is what I have...

Hannah Montana 3D
Wall-E
Prince Caspian
Bolt
Beverly Hills Chihuahua
High School Musical 3
Bedtime Stories
Old Dogs
Ponyo
Princess and the Frog
Tron Legacy
G-Force
Snow Buddies 

pinkdiamonds84@yahoo.com


----------



## drlex95

I am willing to trade for one of the older ones, because I have most of the new ones.


----------



## donronjj

Hi I have a son with autism who wants a new Brother Bear DVD everytime we go out!  To avoid a fight everytime we go out...I have some duplicates of Brother Bear and some Pixar movies and am looking to trade.  Please let me know if you are interested in trading.  Thanks


----------



## anthony32

I have two codes for trade:
Wall-E (DVD 100 Points)
Ratatouille (DVD 100 points)

email if interested and if what you have to offer and ill let you know if i need it
red_wings15 @ hotmail.com


----------



## LauraBe

Hi guys, I ordered Dinosaurs The Complete First And Second Seasons & Dinosaurs The Complete Third And Fourth Seasons (only available in USA).

I received two codes worth a total of 250 points but cannot use them as my account is with .co.uk not .com - I would like to trade these two codes for an equivalent amount of UK points.

If anyone is interested please let me know


----------



## star04

I have Toy Story Trilogy Bluray (450 pts) in UK points.  I want to trade for US points.


----------



## LauraBe

Are you happy to take Dinosaurs Complete First/Second and Third/Fourth Seasons for 250 points collectively? Send me a private message if so


----------



## Keeton

I have 3 monster inc. ultimate collector edition (I like to buy the same for my grandchildren so they do not fight ) and you can get free tickets to the new one. I also have 3 nightmare before Christmas collectors edition.email me at keeton becker  @ymail. com (ignore spaces) movie title and code and which one you want


----------



## Keeton

Ok I have monsters inc. ultimate collectors edition and nightmare before Christmas email me at keeton becker @ymail.com (ignore spaces


----------



## jumpman23j

I have UK points for a movie soundtrack that I would like to trade for US points.  I believe the points are from Little Mermaid or Beauty and the Beast Soundtrack for UK.  Thanks.


----------



## drlex95

I also just got another Brave Bluray / DVD combo. Is there a difference between UK and US points? IF so then I would want US points.


----------



## Wookie2

I have 2 USA DMR codes available to trade for UK DMR codes. The titles are The Incredibles, & Toy Story 3. All are from standard blu-ray editions.

PM me if interested. Thanks 

Codes now gone


----------



## drlex95

I have:

Wreck it Ralph DVD

Brave Blu-ray / DVD

I was trying to trade with Keeton and sent one of the codes via email. I don't remember the which one I was trading. Never got back to me, I don't know if Keeton used it or not. I am willing to send first.


----------



## ThisIsTheYear

Does anyone need Cars?


----------



## drlex95

I tried to trade Keeton via email. Keeton used mine code then wouldn't send the other. You have been warned. I guess Keeton needed it pretty badly to cheat for a couple of points.

I have Wreck it Ralph for trade.


----------



## Username8173596240

I have a Disney Movie Rewards code for Pirates of the Caribbean: Dead Man's Chest. I already used a code for this movie and am looking to trade. 
If interested, tell me what movies you have. Thanks


----------



## drlex95

I have Wreck it Ralph for trade.


----------



## drlex95

I have Enchanted DVD

I have Wreck-It Ralph DVD


----------



## sjem20

hjvk


----------



## drlex95

/\


----------



## karmadow

Hi

I have Cars 2 points to trade. Anyone interested please let me know


----------



## hmmr308

I have an Alice and wonderland 2 disc un anniversary code for trade. Anyone interested PM me.


----------



## Penderella

I have super buddies code to trade.


----------



## drlex95

Plus Wreck it Raplph DVD
Plus Enchanted DVD


----------



## Kelleane

Hendrick said:


> hi, would anybody like to trade for a Lion King Diamond Edition 3D dmr code with digital copy? Please pm if interested...



if you are still looking for someone to trade with i would really like the dmr code with digital copy i have a bunch of titles for trade so just let me know if you still have this code avalible and i will send you my list


----------



## Kelleane

drlex95 said:


> I have Wreck it Ralph for trade.


I am interested in wreck it ralph


----------



## Kelleane

Manda1021 said:


> I have the Avengers, Aristocats and Lion King 1 1/2 bluray and Brave dvd.



does your Lion king or aristocats have a digital copy code attachted to it or is it just a disney rewards points codes


----------



## Kelleane

runrussellrun said:


> I have Lion King, Cars 2, and Winnie the Pooh all 100 each.
> PM me if interested in trading!



do you have a digital copy code with your lion king?? i would be interested i have quite a few trades


----------



## myawall

drlex95 said:


> Plus Wreck it Raplph DVD
> Plus Enchanted DVD



I would Really love to get the Pocahontas Code. Right now, all I have is Hannah Montana: One in a million code though. If you any other suggestions for something else to trade I'm open. I do have some iCoke codes, just a thought. Please let me know. Thanks.


----------



## rab1022

Two codes to trade:

Beauty and the Beast Diamond Edition Blu Ray

And

Toy Story 3 Blu Ray


----------



## childlaborfordisney

Hey all,

My edition of Castle in the Sky came with three extra DMR codes (each worth 100 points). PM me if you would like a trade. I am willing to trade at value or above, but definitely not down.

I will take any unique DMR codes NOT associated with either Studio Ghibli (because I own them all  ) or Pixar (because I will own most of them). 

Send me a PM if you're interested. My offer is valid until I update this post stating otherwise!

Thank you for your time!

-CLFD

*P.S. My offer has been fully claimed as of January 25, 2014. Thank you all for your interest and consideration! *


----------



## meganooregano

This is a long shot, but we just purchased two box sets off of Amazon (the Toy Story 1-3 collection and the Pirates of the Caribbean 1-4 collection) and I didn't realize that they were UK versions until I went to redeem the DMR codes.  I cannot redeem the DMR points because I don't have a UK account. The sets just include the Blu-Ray discs, no extras.

Looking to trade for US codes of comparable value.  UK values of the codes are 450 for Toy Story and 600 for Pirates.

Hopefully we can work something out!!


----------



## childlaborfordisney

Jeez, that sucks! Maybe you can send an e-mail to DMR and see if they will honor your purchase and convert the UK points to US points. What I'm actually more worried about in your case is the fact that UK DVDs will not play on Region 1 DVD players (you can download VLC on your computer to bypass all the region-locking, though). 



meganooregano said:


> This is a long shot, but we just purchased two box sets off of Amazon (the Toy Story 1-3 collection and the Pirates of the Caribbean 1-4 collection) and I didn't realize that they were UK versions until I went to redeem the DMR codes.  I cannot redeem the DMR points because I don't have a UK account. The sets just include the Blu-Ray discs, no extras.
> 
> Looking to trade for US codes of comparable value.  UK values of the codes are 450 for Toy Story and 600 for Pirates.
> 
> Hopefully we can work something out!!


----------



## DvF Diva

I've got two Doc McStuffins DVD codes to trade, 75 points each.
Both qualify for the promo DMR is currently running (enter 3 codes by 3/31 get a free DVD), so you'd only need one more code for the free DVD.

Just looking for a title that I don't already own worth the equivalent 150 pts. Is that something we do on this thread? First time visiting.  

Thanks!


----------



## stachousea01

i have 2 codes from the facebook game are you willing to trade for the game plan and possibly the unknown dvd if you still have them




lekass said:


> I have the following unused codes:
> Game Plan DVD (with 100 point bonus)
> One unknown DVD -I can send the code and you can try it, and if it works then keep it and if not then I won't take anything from you
> 
> I already have:
> Game Plan (Blu-Ray)
> Ratatouille DVD
> Meet the Robinsons DVD
> Pirates of the Caribbean 3 DVD
> Santa Clause 3 DVD
> Game Plan DVD


----------



## stachousea01

i have 2 codes from the facebook game are you willing to trade???


rab1022 said:


> Two codes to trade:
> 
> Beauty and the Beast Diamond Edition Blu Ray
> 
> And
> 
> Toy Story 3 Blu Ray


----------



## vintagegirl

I have multiple Planes DMR dvd codes (100 points) up for trade  Will only trade for other DMR codes


----------



## stachousea01

i have 2 codes not from  movies but from the facebook game are you willing to trade?? 



vintagegirl said:


> I have a Monsters University bluray code for trade as well as Iron Man 3 dvd code and multiple Planes dvd codes. Will only trade for other DMR codes


----------



## vintagegirl

stachousea01 said:


> i have 2 codes not from  movies but from the facebook game are you willing to trade??


I've only been doing this a month and have not been able to play the facebook game. So are the codes worth the same amount of points as regular dvd points?


----------



## vintagegirl

DvF Diva said:


> I've got two Doc McStuffins DVD codes to trade, 75 points each.
> Both qualify for the promo DMR is currently running (enter 3 codes by 3/31 get a free DVD), so you'd only need one more code for the free DVD.
> 
> Just looking for a title that I don't already own worth the equivalent 150 pts. Is that something we do on this thread? First time visiting.
> 
> Thanks![/QUOTE
> 
> If you are interested I have Monsters University bluray code for trade. Worth 150 points for your two Doc McStuffins codes


----------



## stachousea01

they are worth 5 pts each... i just started this too i am really close to getting a movie for my little sister so i was hoping we could trade but that is up to you!!


vintagegirl said:


> I've only been doing this a month and have not been able to play the facebook game. So are the codes worth the same amount of points as regular dvd points?


----------



## vintagegirl

DvF Diva said:


> I've got two Doc McStuffins DVD codes to trade, 75 points each.
> Both qualify for the promo DMR is currently running (enter 3 codes by 3/31 get a free DVD), so you'd only need one more code for the free DVD.
> 
> Just looking for a title that I don't already own worth the equivalent 150 pts. Is that something we do on this thread? First time visiting.
> 
> Thanks!



I have Monsters University bluray worth 150 if you still want to trade your two Doc McStuffins codes


----------



## stachousea01

vintagegirl said:


> I've only been doing this a month and have not been able to play the facebook game. So are the codes worth the same amount of points as regular dvd points?


they r worth 5 pts each i was really hoping i could get the monsters university and give u the 2 codes i have but that is up to you


----------



## vintagegirl

stachousea01 said:


> they are worth 5 pts each... i just started this too i am really close to getting a movie for my little sister so i was hoping we could trade but that is up to you!!



Sorry but i have to pass. If it was a code equivalent to the ones i have I would.


----------



## DvF Diva

vintagegirl said:


> I have Monsters University bluray worth 150 if you still want to trade your two Doc McStuffins codes



Monsters University is one of the 12 Disney DVDs we own, so I've already got that registered to my DMR account. Thanks for offering, though!


----------



## SilentFeline

I have a code from the Blu-Ray DVD combo pack of African Cats worth 150 points that I would like to trade. PM me if you have a code of equal value.


----------



## meganooregano

childlaborfordisney said:


> Jeez, that sucks! Maybe you can send an e-mail to DMR and see if they will honor your purchase and convert the UK points to US points. What I'm actually more worried about in your case is the fact that UK DVDs will not play on Region 1 DVD players (you can download VLC on your computer to bypass all the region-locking, though).



Sorry I just saw this reply to my message, I actually kind of forgot about this post (until I was redeeming some new points haha).  I think I will try emailing them, thanks.  And luckily, the discs work just fine... as soon as I noticed, I double checked on the packaging and with a quick google search (and of course, actually playing them in our playstation!).  Seems that all the discs included in both box sets are all able to play worldwide.

Thanks for your reply!


----------



## MamaBear58

I went through all of our Disney movies and enter the codes for the ones for which I have the paper insert.   But for the rest (I guess we tossed them?), am I out of luck?  No one can give me a code that they've already used correct?  It has to come from someone who bought the movie but never used the code, correct?  If not, I can share the codes for:

101 Dalmations
Cars 2
Cinderella
Lion King
Up

If it matters, I need:
Cars
Finding Nemo
Toy Story
Pixar Short Films
Tinker Bell
All but Cars say they are eligible.  I just don't have the inserts.

Finally, I assume that even though Disney bought LucasFilms the Indiana Jones movies aren't eligible?

Thanks in advance!!!


----------



## drlex95

You are correct in that the codes can't have already been used. As for the Indiana Jones thing, I don't know if they have added it to their movie rewards collection, but I suspect not.


----------



## vintagegirl

I have the following DMR codes I'm wanting to trade...

Meet the Robinsons dvd
Planes dvd


----------



## jessica52877

I have a CARS dvd code for trade. I assume it is worth 100 points.


----------



## redboxcar

Hi Everyone!

*I have the following DMR codes for trade:*

Wreck It Ralph 2-Disc Blu-ray (150 points)
*I am looking for any of the following DMR codes in exchange:*

Alice in Wonderland (2010) 3D Blu-ray
Bedtime Stories 3-disc Blu-ray
Cars Toons: Maters Tall Tales (Blu-ray collector's set)
A Christmas Carol 3D Blu-ray
Chronicles of Narnia: Prince Caspian 3-disc Blu-ray
Frankenweenie 3D Blu-ray
Mars Needs Moms 3D Blu-ray
Mickey's Christmas Carol Blu-ray
Pirates of the Caribbean 1-3 (Pirate Collection)
Race to Witch Mountain 3-disc Blu-ray
Robin Hood Blu-ray
Sword in the Stone Blu-ray
Tigger Movie (DVD that came with digital copy)
Tron:Legacy / Tron:Original 5-disc Combo Pack Blu-ray
Winnie the Pooh: A Very Merry Pooh Year Blu-ray

Please PM me if we can work out a deal. 

Thank you!


----------



## DvF Diva

Have a 75-pt Doc McStuffins: Time For Your Check-up DVD code to trade.

Feel free to PM me if you have a comparable code. Thank you!


----------



## vintagegirl

I have the following I am wanting to trade for DMR I do not have 

Planes dvd (100)    GONE
Lone Ranger Blu-ray (150)    GONE


----------



## anen87

I can't PM someone unless I have 10 post counts


----------



## SilentFeline

I still have a code worth 150 points from an African Cats 2-disc DVD/blu-ray combo pack available to trade. Please PM me if you're interested. Even trades only, please!  Thanks.


----------



## vintagegirl

Well it's telling me I have to have 10 posts to PM anyone back so the next two posts by me please ignore. Not trying to clutter up the thread but I would like to be able to reply to my PMs


----------



## vintagegirl




----------



## vintagegirl




----------



## vermon1112

I have a Cinderella Diamond Edition for trade.


----------



## anen87

Hi. I'm interested in trading but can't PM someone yet. I have the following to trade:

Santa Clause 3: The escape Clause dvd
Cars dvd
Hannah Montana The movie dvd


----------



## anen87

vintagegirl said:


> Well it's telling me I have to have 10 posts to PM anyone back so the next two posts by me please ignore. Not trying to clutter up the thread but I would like to be able to reply to my PMs



Same here


----------



## DvF Diva

Oops, meant to send PM.


----------



## shawshank1228

these all are from dvd 100 each 
frozen
saving mr banks
thor 2
brave
beverly hills chihuahua 3
odd life of timothy green
wreck it ralph
monsters u

these all from blu 150 each 
iron man 3
thor 2
wreck it ralph
monsters u


----------



## cteddiesgirl

I have a 100 point code from So Dear To My Heart.

Looking for an even trade, please.


----------



## Chrispygal

I have 150 points for Dumbo that I would love to trade for same amount of points.


----------



## captainamerica2

redboxcar said:


> Hi Everyone!
> 
> *I have the following DMR codes for trade:*
> 
> Wreck It Ralph 2-Disc Blu-ray (150 points)
> *I am looking for any of the following DMR codes in exchange:*
> 
> Alice in Wonderland (2010) 3D Blu-ray
> Bedtime Stories 3-disc Blu-ray
> Cars Toons: Maters Tall Tales (Blu-ray collector's set)
> A Christmas Carol 3D Blu-ray
> Chronicles of Narnia: Prince Caspian 3-disc Blu-ray
> Frankenweenie 3D Blu-ray
> Mars Needs Moms 3D Blu-ray
> Mickey's Christmas Carol Blu-ray
> Pirates of the Caribbean 1-3 (Pirate Collection)
> Race to Witch Mountain 3-disc Blu-ray
> Robin Hood Blu-ray
> Sword in the Stone Blu-ray
> Tigger Movie (DVD that came with digital copy)
> Tron:Legacy / Tron:Original 5-disc Combo Pack Blu-ray
> Winnie the Pooh: A Very Merry Pooh Year Blu-ray
> 
> Please PM me if we can work out a deal.
> 
> Thank you!


I will trade for Wreck it Ralph. I have the Hobbit 2 UV and a $3 VUDU credit.


----------



## captainamerica2

I will trade a $3 VUDU credit for African Cats DMR.


----------



## captainamerica2

I will trade a $3 VUDU credit for Cinderella DMR code.


----------



## captainamerica2

I am looking for these DMR codes: 
Tangled 
TRON Legacy 
The Game Plan 
G-Force 
Mulan 1-2 
Finding Nemo 
Brother Bear 1-2 
Mater TOONS 
Cars 2 DVD 
Race to Witch Mountain 
Pirates of the Caribbean 1-4 
The Avengers HD 
Pirate Fairy HD 
Saving Mr. Banks HD 
Prince of Persia HD 
National Treasure 1-2 HD 
Princess and the Frog 
And others.


----------



## captainamerica2

I have some codes that i will trade for your DMR codes. These are ones that i want: Bridge to Terabithia, Fox and the Hound, The Little Mermaid, and Pirates of the Caribbean 1-2.


----------



## freetrades

Looking to trade my 101 dalmatians 2 and hercules uk codes for any u.s or canadian codes.


----------



## freetrades

If anyone is interested pm me


----------



## TattooedDoll

I have a UK code for Frozen 3D to trade for a US code.

I also have a US code for Fox & the Hound Double Feature to trade.


----------



## DvF Diva

TattooedDoll said:


> I also have a US code for Fox & the Hound Double Feature to trade.



You have only one post, so you won't be able to PM me back, so I'm asking here:

How many points is Fox&Hound, does anyone know?
I have a 75 pt code from Doc McStuffins that I'm looking to trade.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## cheyenne32

May I have magic code


----------



## TattooedDoll

DvF Diva said:


> You have only one post, so you won't be able to PM me back, so I'm asking here:
> 
> How many points is Fox&Hound, does anyone know?
> I have a 75 pt code from Doc McStuffins that I'm looking to trade.
> 
> Thanks in advance!



It's either 150 or 200 pts.


----------



## svenminier01

I have codes for:

Monsters University
Toy Story 3
Oz the Great and Powerful
Cinderella 3
Camp Rock
Brave 
Finding Nemo

I need codes for:

High School musical 1, 2, & 3
Jonas Brothers the concert experience


----------



## cbarkley

I have codes for:
The Muppets Blu-Ray combo
Wreck-it Ralph Blu-Ray combo

Let me know what you have to trade. Thanks!


----------



## PensFan

I have codes for ....

Toy Story 3 DVD
Brave DVD

Not sure their value but looking to trade for anything that I need in DMR ... I have a lot already but there is still plenty that I need so dont be shy just message me if you think you have something


----------



## DPickering

n/m


----------



## Chickkypoo

I have a Hercules Special Edition DVD code to trade. 

Looking for the following:

Toy Story (1,2 or 3)
Alice in Wonderland
Finding Nemo
Lion King
Little Mermaid
Sleeping Beauty
Cars

Thanks!


----------



## myawall

svenminier01 said:


> I have codes for:
> 
> Monsters University
> Toy Story 3
> Oz the Great and Powerful
> Cinderella 3
> Camp Rock
> Brave
> Finding Nemo
> 
> I need codes for:
> 
> High School musical 1, 2, & 3
> Jonas Brothers the concert experience


I have HSM 2: Extended Edition, and also Hannah Montana: Pop Star Profile Vol 2.
 Would you be interested in trading. Pretty sure I need any of the ones you listed, but I should double-check. Let me know if interested or not. Thanks!


----------



## myawall

I have High School Musical 2: Extended Edition & Hannah Montana: Pop Star Profile Vol.2 to trade. Let me know what you can offer!!


----------



## DvF Diva

myawall said:


> I have High School Musical 2: Extended Edition & Hannah Montana: Pop Star Profile Vol.2 to trade. Let me know what you can offer!!



Doc McStuffins Time For Your Check-up (75 pts) -- interested?
Since you have <10 posts, I believe that you can not PM me back if I message you.


----------



## myawall

DvF Diva said:


> Doc McStuffins Time For Your Check-up (75 pts) -- interested?
> Since you have <10 posts, I believe that you can not PM me back if I message you.



Sounds good, how about Hannah Montana for Doc McStuffins. you can email me @ myawall at hotmail.com and we can exchange codes there. Thanks!


----------



## karenf74

Can someone explain how trading codes works?  I'm so confused!


----------



## Pumbas

karenf74 said:


> Can someone explain how trading codes works?  I'm so confused!



Me too!


----------



## DarthMama

I have a code for National Treasure 2 (100 pts) to trade, would like to do an even trade.  Thanks!


----------



## southlake

Pumbas said:


> Me too!


 
me three! So you can't enter a code for the same movie more than once?


----------



## drlex95

southlake said:


> me three! So you can't enter a code for the same movie more than once?


This is correct. At least it would have to be a different format.


----------



## drlex95

I have Animated Shorts Volume 2 to trade. PM me or reply here if you have a code to trade.


----------



## drlex95

Pumbas said:


> Me too!


You can only enter one movie code once. Different formats have different codes. For example, Wall-E. You buy Wall-E dvd you enter the code and get your points. You later buy Wall-E blu-ray. You can enter that code, because it is a different format. You get another Wall-E dvd for whatever reason, lost, stolen, broken, or even you bought for someone else. You can not enter that code for the points because you already did. You come on here and try and trade your Wall-E dvd code for a code of another movie you haven't entered. You trade codes, messaging your codes to the other person and they give you theirs. Both of you walk away with a few more points.


----------



## SKTiger

I have a Frozen Blueray/DVD/Digital copy available for trade!


----------



## Photobee

I have 2 DVD codes for Tomorrowland to trade.


----------



## merlee76

I have a Toy Story 3 DVD code. Please let me know what you have to trade. Thanks!


----------

